# What have you done for your quad today?



## Mall Crawler

There is a post like this on another forum I am on and it has turned out pretty cool. Basically just keep everyone up to date on you latest projects. Pics are nice but not required.

Mods: I wasn't quite sure where to put this so I put it here so that it wouldn't be brand specific. if there is a more appropriate place please move it.


----------



## phreebsd

i changed my oil and new filter.
Tomorrow i will change the front diff. 
Getting reading for bogging on Saturday!


----------



## Mall Crawler

I will start:

I have a few projects goin on over the course of teh last couple of weeks I have been tearing the Brute down to:
Replace two (thats right TWO) broken rear axles.
Replace 4wd switch.
Install lime green secondary and do the washer mod on the primary.
Install new brake pads.
Change left side front diff seal.
Change plug boot on rear cylinder.
Change spark plugs.
Try to figure out something with the rear knuckles. (they are cracked) haven't checked the front (kinda scared to)

So tonight I put my clutches back on I haven't put the cover back on because I still need to do the washer mod.

Changed out 4wd switch.

Hopefully will have time to do more this weekend.


----------



## Yesterday

i went shopping today. got supplies to replace rear seal and relocate radiator this weekend. i'll also change differential fluids while i'm at it


----------



## Polaris425

I washed her today. Nice and clean. Give her a good coat of tire-shine too, to make the plastics shiny.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I dreamed about doing something. but just cant reach it right now. I am offshore about 200 miles away from home.


----------



## expat_dude

Getting mine ready for some surgery... :bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

Oil, filter, front and rear diffs.

Had some water fun on Friday and now time to maintain.

Getting water in belt cover too, so have to search for that problem too.


----------



## Yesterday

here's a couple rough pics of radiator relocation in progress. done now but have no good pics


----------



## websy

I hit my quad with the door of my truck today. I need a bigger garage.


----------



## walker

about to finish my m.i.m.b snorkle job and gotta get a head light assembly ... and wondering if i want to relocated my radiator


----------



## phreebsd

walker said:


> about to finish my m.i.m.b snorkle job and gotta get a head light assembly ... and wondering if i want to relocated my radiator



if you are into deep mud do it. You don't want to overheat.


----------



## lilbigtonka

put on my new shift knob


----------



## phreebsd

My wife doesnt know, but when i get out of my car to walk inside if the garage door is open i say HEY BUDDY!! to mine 

if she knew, she would rag me and tell me i have a mental problem.


----------



## bump530

ive been researchin how to fix the 4x4. after i fix the 4x4, im gonna reroute my gas tank vent and overflow vent. also, i have to seal up my catch can (its leaking). 

then i am goin to have the bungs welded on my HMF so i can start tuning her.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

phreebsd said:


> My wife doesnt know, but when i get out of my car to walk inside if the garage door is open i say HEY BUDDY!! to mine
> 
> if she knew, she would rag me and tell me i have a mental problem.


Thats funny but i think that all of us do that. :haha::rockn:
I thought i was the only one who did that.


----------



## KMKjr

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Thats funny but i think that all of us do that. :haha::rockn:
> I thought i was the only one who did that.


Nope, just the two of you.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Guess what I am finally getting around to doing!


----------



## Yesterday

**** yeah. all that lift and those tires and no snorkels? bout time!


by the way.. youre gonna need more than 1 miller lite to complete this jawb =)


----------



## IBBruin

I walked by mine to see if anyone had been tampering with the lock and chain.


----------



## TX4PLAY

BigP said:


> **** yeah. all that lift and those tires and no snorkels? bout time!
> 
> 
> by the way.. youre gonna need more than 1 miller lite to complete this jawb =)


 
I've been flirtin' with disaster for some time now, figured it was about time I got some insurance.

and they's plenty mo burrs were dat one come from!


----------



## Mall Crawler

Well it has been a few days in the making but I have managed to cross everything off my list except finding another rear knuckle, installing the other rear axle and changing out the spark plug boot. It kinda stinks when you spend so much money and it still looks the same. lol


----------



## Big Bad Brute

i changed all the fluids and stripped the front diff bolt for the 100000000 time. Time to replace it with something else.


----------



## rebelbowtie

cleaned 5lbs of dirt out of the CVT case.....


----------



## phreebsd

changed the front diff oil today


----------



## FABMAN

I built a rack for my seat to sit level. Its not done yet but close. I going to put foot rests on for my 4 year old so he can hang on better. Ill pant it like the stock racks when done.


























































*Oh yah welding conduit bites!!*


----------



## Yesterday

sweet. i wish i could weld betta


----------



## Brian31

I shortened the winch wires and switched to Amsoil


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Putting 05 springs on and fresh powdercoat on springs, rear brackets on lift, and racks. Gonna look even better!


----------



## kawa650

im changing a CV outer boot on the right front axle (which is only a few months old ("sticks")) and new brake pads


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

I fixed the free spool problem on my Viper Max 3000. Works fine now.


----------



## phreebsd

^ what was wrong? clean and regrease?


----------



## FABMAN

Made taller snorks for mine & cleaned the air filter.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

quote: ^ what was wrong? clean and regrease? 

No, the metal star peice in the free spool knob had vibrated and seated itself lower in the engauge position and had created a lip stopping the star from sliding properly and wouldn't allow the free spool knob to turn. I talked with Kent at Moto Alliance and he said to take a dremal tool and smooth the ridge out, and that allowed the free spool knob to turn so that the free spool would work again.


----------



## rhettag94

Finishing rad mod and getting some more vent hoses. Tommorrow too much too list.


----------



## kacey1

NEW Warn Wireless Remote Control System clean air filter oil change fixed snorkels aluminum tape on my under fender by the mufler the old shat fell off . and fiberglassed my frunt fender it looked like work ok it had a big crack in it


----------



## phreebsd

i affixed two new black mimb stickers on my front fenders. I went black this time. keeping the theme going. im tempted to paint the radiator black as well.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Like the black on green theme. The radiator kind of looks out of place though.


----------



## phreebsd

that's why im thinking of painting it black also. 
what you think? 
Ive seen some painted. wonder if it lessens the cooling ability?


----------



## Yesterday

What have i done for my quad today?

gave it a lil taste of hel|


----------



## KMKjr

kacey1 said:


> NEW Warn Wireless Remote Control System clean air filter oil change fixed snorkels aluminum tape on my under fender by the mufler the old shat fell off . and fiberglassed my frunt fender it looked like work ok it had a big crack in it
> 
> 
> YouTube - WARN Wireless Control


Wonder if that will work with any wench?


----------



## TX4PLAY

KMKjr said:


> Wonder if that will work with any *wench*?


 
I tried to program a remote control for my wench but I think she is to hard headed the signal won't make it through her thick skull!!


----------



## cigaro

:haha:


----------



## harmonsbrute

i put gas in it. then rode it lol


----------



## ezdaar

Changed oil, Installed full front suspension upgrade, Recoverd seat, Sealed up snorkel.. Again... Installed new rear shock, Blead brakes, and polished my plastics..

Its been a LONG day.


----------



## muddnfool

i bought a uni air filter


----------



## FABMAN

picked up a rear cv axle. used $70


----------



## kacey1

KMKjr said:


> Wonder if that will work with any wench?


i think it wood


----------



## cookiexd40

well i put new tires on it...finished workin on my winch...tried figuring out what the he!! that noise is comin from the back...maybe a broke axle im not sure...it only does it when i turn...tryin to decide it i want to relocate my radiator...and thought about what color rhino liner i want to cover my plastics in...been a long day:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

^ check your inner boots on the rear axles.


----------



## cookiexd40

will do phreebsd...but what exactly am i looking for?...lol...im kind of new at this


----------



## phreebsd

check for any tears in them. I have noticed, on the brutes anyway, when yer popping in the rear during a turn it's from a tear on an inner boot.


----------



## TX4PLAY

and it is usually the inner on the side that pops when you turn. If that makes sense..

If you turn right and it pops it is usually the inner boot on the right looking at the machine from the rear.

Major sign should be grease on the outside of the boot sometimes you can't see the hole or cut, the popping is metal on metal due to a loss of grease.. Ride it like that too long you'll be rebuilding an axle.


----------



## cookiexd40

that makes sense...tomorrow is "tinker with bikes day" with me and the boys so ill check it out:rockn:


----------



## TorkMonster

TX4PLAY said:


> and it is usually the inner on the side that pops when you turn. If that makes sense..
> 
> If you turn right and it pops it is usually the inner boot on the right looking at the machine from the rear.
> 
> Major sign should be grease on the outside of the boot sometimes you can't see the hole or cut, the popping is metal on metal due to a loss of grease.. Ride it like that too long you'll be rebuilding an axle.


 
Yep, I agree, and to me, it is much easier to buy a new one, than to rebuild it! lol and not much more money than a rebuild on the joint, depending on where ya goto get it....
One thing about wrenching on these machines is, I HATE the cv joint work.. It is very messy and time consuming...


----------



## phreebsd

Messy indeed!


----------



## FABMAN

its not that bad to do them but you do have to pull the thing off and well your there you mite as well replace it. I found its less expensive to buy a new cv then to put a boot and joint on and put it back in. Once you figure your time in putting the boot and joint on. 
The hole cv axle is $150 and the inner cv joint is $90 on e-bay new or refurbished.


----------



## mudboots

Put my new ride/rest backrest on.Ordered it 2 weeks ago,just got it on.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Pulled the lift off of my nephews bike and going to snorkel my bike this weekend.


----------



## websy

Removed rest of plastics to clean the mud out of that stupid ******** gas tank lip.

Installed HMF swamp XL pipe, I didnt know it came with one pipe for the rear cylinder. Now I have one new header and one old header :thinking: I guess I shoulda just bought the whole system. 

Installed 2" extreme lift.

Put primary and secondary back on(that lime green spring was an arse to get on)

Drank beer and messed around with the optimizer a bit.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Took mine out on a tour of the "old Rooster's" ride there in Delhi, LA. Had a great time...I'll get pics up in a bit... Need to get out there and give her a bath now!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Started pulling plastics to install MIMB snorkels and vent lines. Install 2" lift and seal off the lip around the gas tank.


----------



## phreebsd

i got my side plastics off. made sure my ISC valve was cleaned out.
gonna put her back together in a little bit.


----------



## lilbigtonka

put on my 2in lift, did a switch for my fan, and found my ticking noise which i thought was valves but is a exhaust leak


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Gave her a bath........then it started raining like heck and thunderstorms here. Oh well!!


----------



## k5blazerboy

Today was a busy day, first, rerean my air snork, then took the spark arrestor outta the airbox. put the spacers on the rear, put the outlaws on, took apart the front a arms, ran a switch to the fan. Gotta order a arm rebuild kits, 1700mi on oem equipment, lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

wow blazerboy 1700 i could do alot with that rather then oem stuff hahaaha unless you really needed it


----------



## k5blazerboy

lol, I edited the post now, now that I second read it, it does sound like I spent 1700mi on junk, lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Well I got some Brute Porn going on right now. I worked on the snorkels today and will put the grease on all the connections tomorrow and install a 2inch lift.


----------



## phreebsd

congrats on the snorks. they bring a whole world of confidence and security when you ride.


----------



## FABMAN

I put silver synthetic rope on my winch today.


----------



## jctgumby

Fresh oil change with K&N Oil Filter and good solid bath and shinin'...

Dang she's perty!!!


----------



## phreebsd

agreed.

i washed the hell outta mine too!


----------



## Dalton

snorkeled it with the help of occbrute today


----------



## KMKjr

Still looking for my water leak (belt cover).... :aargh4:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Shined her up and changed oil and filter.....swapped over to synthetic oil. Never used it before...


----------



## mudboots

Had some extra black hose ,< vent hose> split it put it in around rad. hoses and hole thats cut in plastic , Dressed it up and also helps prevent rubbin hole in rad. hoses . O this is on relocated radiator


----------



## phreebsd

i added an exhaust snorkel. 1 foot extension for it is arriving tomorrow.


----------



## phreebsd

mudboots said:


> Had some extra black hose ,< vent hose> split it put it in around rad. hoses and hole thats cut in plastic , Dressed it up and also helps prevent rubbin hole in rad. hoses . O this is on relocated radiator


i thought about doing this recently. got some pics how it turned out?


----------



## RDWD

I finished putting the plastic back on and fixed the sticking float thanks to a hint from phreebsd. Apparantly carb cleaner will cause the float to stick. Gonna change the oil tomorrow and get deep again.


----------



## FABMAN

Bled the brakes on the old lady's popo for what ever reason I have to do that every 6 month's or so. Greased it up and ready to go


----------



## KMKjr

Changing oil & filter, front & rear diffs, adjusted front toe/tie rods (too toed out), repairing right front cv skid plate (hit something, now bent & came loose) and tightened exhaust (rattling due to clamp at muffler came loose).

& still looking for water leak into belt cover.......:aargh4:


----------



## mudboots

YEA,PHREEBSD put the tubing around the holes you cut in, it looks much better and no sharp edges on the hoses going down. Got no pictures. Do it you will like....


----------



## phreebsd

mudboots said:


> YEA,PHREEBSD put the tubing around the holes you cut in, it looks much better and no sharp edges on the hoses going down. Got no pictures. Do it you will like....


I will give it a try


Today, i added the 1 foot extension on the snorkel


----------



## Yesterday

finished installin' pc3. that was a good enough excuse to go for a hour test ride round the house.


----------



## jctgumby

Give her a little facelift...


----------



## Polaris425

that came out pretty good!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ Yeah, I like that!


----------



## jctgumby

Thank you both...I too am going for the dark green and black theme...I thought that the black would really pop on the bumper with the black grill insert and the black skid plate...I am about to bring my radiator to the top and plan on paintingit black...I am trying to find ways to make mine kinda stand out from others and I haven't seen anyone else paint the raised letters...Figured I would try it and I am very happy with the result...

DrillersGoDeeper--I am guessing you are a Driller...Onshore or Offshore...What company??? I am a Derrickman for Noble Drilling in the Gulf


----------



## big brute

Changed all fluids on the ol 300 replaced brake pads on the front adjusted the valves ready to go


----------



## phreebsd

i started my temp gauge install. 
so far ive put my t-fitting togehter, drilled my hole in the plastic, put silicone on the backside of the gauge to seal it, soldered wires to the guage to hook up power and ground.

tomorrow i will install gauge in the hole, hook power and ground and splice in my T


----------



## harmonsbrute

i orderd tires n valve stems.... gettin ready to put the clutch back together..


----------



## phreebsd

got t fit inline. did pressure check - no leaks. fan comes on about 219
gotta wire up the light now.

doing all this while smoking 2 8lb pork butts. dang that hickory smoke smells great.


----------



## jctgumby

Rode the hell outta her and then gave her another good bath...I can't stand to see her muddy once I get home...She's my lil baby


----------



## harmonsbrute

lol ud hate to c mine lol... no plastics n dirty


----------



## meangreen360

Gave her a bath today. Also wanted to show off the snorks and rad relocate I got from the number 1 forum!:mimbrules:


----------



## harmonsbrute

looks great


----------



## Yesterday

nice bike there


----------



## harmonsbrute

i cranked my shocks all the way up today...

do u guys think it will give it any more lift?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

jctgumby said:


> DrillersGoDeeper--I am guessing you are a Driller...Onshore or Offshore...What company??? I am a Derrickman for Noble Drilling in the Gulf


 Well...I was not long ago...lol

I was a Directional Driller for Weatherford out of the Granbury, TX office. Got laid off about 3 or so months ago. I am currently full-time National Guard here in Jonesboro, getting ready for a deployment overseas early next year. Trying to get my foot in the door as the full-time AGR (Active Army). Buddy of mine is the full-time guy here now and is about to retire, so I am gonna try and get his job after we deploy.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Finally got out there and washed her pretty good. She was looking pretty nasty from Mudfest (Dustfest) there in Colfax, LA. Lots of people there though, and lots of HUGE trucks. Had a good time other than all the dust. HUGE PITS!!! lol

And I didn't even get the first pic...


----------



## phreebsd

meangreen360 said:


> Gave her a bath today. Also wanted to show off the snorks and rad relocate I got from the number 1 forum!:mimbrules:


looking good. i like that clear overflow tube you are using.
i tell you the factory coolant was the greenest stuff i had ever seen.
when i put the peak 50/50 back in it was no where near as green as that stuff was.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^Nice looking bike! I too like the clear overflow hose.


----------



## billythecow

i gave her a wash


----------



## meangreen360

It's all lowes had. Turned out looking cool when I put the coolant in.


----------



## FABMAN

Um bent tie-rod and front brake lever and flat tier. yep that what i did braking stuff.








the flat came after this on the way back to the truck.


----------



## Yesterday

suck! what happened to the brake lever?


----------



## IBBruin

Rode it hard and put it up wet. I guess I'll clean it this year sometime.


----------



## FABMAN

BigP said:


> suck! what happened to the brake lever?


 still up loading the vid. you'll see


----------



## mudboots

Well today i changed my front/rear gear oil, No water in oil, Striped out allan slot on front diff. drain bolt. Had to drill it and use easy/out to get it out,Why do they use allans....Put BOLTS in front and back.


----------



## muddnfool

i put the uni in changed oil changed belt put maroon primary and almnd secondary in and gave her a good wash and wax


----------



## hondarecoveryman

i changed front and rear diff (no water) did washer mod to primary and rode the hell out of it:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

mudboots said:


> Well today i changed my front/rear gear oil, No water in oil, Striped out allan slot on front diff. drain bolt. Had to drill it and use easy/out to get it out,Why do they use allans....Put BOLTS in front and back.


 Man allens suck but so do the bolts when your skidplate covers 1/2 of the bolt head:haha:


----------



## phreebsd

muddnfool said:


> i put the uni in changed oil changed belt put maroon primary and almnd secondary in and gave her a good wash and wax


How are you liking that spring combination versus what you started with?



hondarecoveryman said:


> i changed front and rear diff (no water) did washer mod to primary and rode the hell out of it:bigok:


Did you notice much on the washer mod?


----------



## phreebsd

FABMAN said:


> still up loading the vid. you'll see


You got the video up fabman?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Did you notice much on the washer mod?[/quote]
Yeah about 9mph on the topside and a little (very little) reduction in cruising rpm all in all it well worth the time to do any freebie mod is cool:bigok:


----------



## FABMAN

phreebsd said:


> You got the video up fabman?


Finley got it up. hear it is


----------



## cigaro

Whatch'a stop for...hahahaha .


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

LMAO Nice vid!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha: Has happend to all of us ....... But nobody got it on tape:haha:


----------



## edtman

rode test the new snorks today, no noticeable difference. sweeet! thanks to everyone who has input info on this site. so glad i didnt go with that goofy box lid setup.


----------



## kawa650

I fired it up!!!  and repacked exhaust again!


----------



## jctgumby

Put on the new 'laws!!! Got some clutch work to do in the morning


----------



## 08GreenBrute

extended the ground wire from the PCIII and moved it to where the tool kit was in hopes it wont get as hot there. i have to install my almond secondary and take a shim out to tighten the belt tomorrow


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Have completley rebuilt carbs. today and adj. valves tryin to get ready for the meet and greet :rockn::rockn: Found a broken intake clamp, and several little problems that could have gotten worse ....thank god i found them


----------



## 08GreenBrute

its always nice to find them be for catastrophe


----------



## codyh

Puting my secondary in
puting my radiator up
changing engine,front,rear difff oil
(All tomorow before meet and greet)


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> My wife doesnt know, but when i get out of my car to walk inside if the garage door is open i say HEY BUDDY!! to mine
> 
> if she knew, she would rag me and tell me i have a mental problem.


Oh I'm sure she suspected you did that but couldn't prove it. Now she has proof.


----------



## phreebsd

I really do that. Not everytime. Sometimes i just stare at it before i open the gate.
My thought when i do that is always "**** i wish it was taller"


----------



## Guest

I was posting this info on the official kawasaki picture thread. Recently i painted my brush bar and rad cover, relocated rad, aux. switch the rad, added a super cooler to rad hose, MIMB exhaust mod with snork, installed a 2" HL lift that i got from Hambone, and added a back rest. Need to paint racks yet and install new clutch springs.


----------



## phreebsd

Im current dragging mine to rocks bottom. Its gonna be dirty soon. Well, dirtier.


----------



## tow truck

Looks good there Mud Magnet, first time I've seen it on since you painted it. Saw it laying in the garage after you painted it. Nice...I went out to that store and picked up that flood bulb for the KC's. Seems to work good... They have quite a bit of stuff out there..


----------



## Big D

After this weekend's Meet & Greet I'm sure they're be plenty of posts here


----------



## drtj

I added 2 washers to the bottom side of tire rods to make for easier turning.


----------



## walker

when i get home from work i have to wash mine and rewire radiator fan .. had enough time to drop it off take a shower and get on the road to work


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I....uh.....uh......uh.....called the insurance company and told them she went belly up!! lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^thats not good what did they say? and is it smoking or did you call just in case?


----------



## Masher

Today I smothered her with kindness. Changing the oil many times with 4 new filters going on during the process with a little seafoam to boot. She is purring like a tiger again now.

I did this today because yesterday I wasn't nice to her and allowed some water to creep in her back door.


----------



## jctgumby

I believe the proper description for yesterday would be "Rode hard and put up wet" hehehe


----------



## walker

ok dale i still don't understand how yor ride got the funky all the way from your air cleaner to the crank case do you think your rubber connection for your snorkle came loose ... cause i still dont think that thing went that far over but i wasn't right behind you.... if they buy it from you i'll take your lift of your hands and you can have my stock suspension


----------



## BrutemanAl

Every time my wife and I pull out of the garage to go some where,I tell my bike....By brutus,Ill miss you!! My wife thinks Im of my rocker...lol


----------



## phreebsd

Ill be washing and changing all the fluids.


----------



## RDWD

walker said:


> ok dale i still don't understand how yor ride got the funky all the way from your air cleaner to the crank case do you think your rubber connection for your snorkle came loose ... cause i still dont think that thing went that far over but i wasn't right behind you.... if they buy it from you i'll take your lift of your hands and you can have my stock suspension


I don't quite understand that either. The snorks went under but we righted it pretty quick. How far over does one need to go over before the rollover sensor kills it.


----------



## phreebsd

55 degrees


----------



## RDWD

Well it should have died before the snorks hit the water. I couldn't tell in my rush to get away from that big s.o.b.


----------



## wood butcher

i rolled mine off of my 3ft high mantiance rack trying to get it up with the broke axle and it layed over past sideways and still ran for 3 or 4 sec then killed


----------



## RDWD

Dang son I hope you didn't get hurt to bad. Im always worried about loading ramps and such. If drillers ran for 3-4 seconds it definately sucked some mud.


----------



## Big D

BrutemanAl said:


> Every time my wife and I pull out of the garage to go some where,I tell my bike....By brutus,Ill miss you!! My wife thinks Im of my rocker...lol


You guys are worse than I am. I keep my quad in my boyfriend's garage so I don't see it all the time. I do get a big smile when I see it, knowing it's mine, but I haven't named it and I don't kiss it good-bye or anything. Then again, I hear you guys name lots of things :18:


----------



## Masher

When I sank mine through the snorks at Tlanes the motor was completely full of muddy water. When we stood it up after floating it out with the air filter and screen off I hit the throttle to open the butterflies muddy water rolled out of it for a bit. We leaned it back on the rack to a point that the bars almost touched the ground. I turned mine off before it went under and it was still that bad. What came out of the oil drain was pure white and thick. Don't want to imagine it going under while running.


----------



## Jcarp4483

Nothing Physically but sat at work thinking about her and trying to decide if i am gonna try and sell it to get a teryx


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

It's not full of muddy water...it is nasty MUD!!! I'm talking some thick, nasty stuff!!


----------



## phreebsd

mine was full of some thick sludge as well. 
i flushed it with diesel. then flushed with oil twice.
now i got mobil1 20W-50 in it. 10 bucks a quart.


----------



## Masher

Get out the diesel and dump it through. Any word from the ins people.


----------



## jctgumby

You had better hurry up Driller...I am plannin' on doin' some more ridin' real soon!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Masher said:


> Get out the diesel and dump it through. Any word from the ins people.


 Not yet...but I'm bout to get on the phone!!:aargh4::aargh4:


----------



## Masher

Tell em you were going down the interstate at 75mph and you hit a ummm (tire?) in the road. This caused it to bounce off your trailer and it's in a bunch of pieces now?

I'll be over to pick up your lift in a bit. I'll take a hammer to my stocker and we'll call it even stephen. No telling where those Monkey backs ended up either they were bouncing down the interstate last you time you saw them. I'll find some use for them as well.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ LOL!!!!

Just got off the phone...gotta take it to a shop and get an estimate. Guess I'll do that here in a minute.

Hopefully they will take care of everything like they did the 06 Brute I sank...


----------



## 08GreenBrute

hope they cover it, if not that will suck


----------



## 650Brute

New shoes...


----------



## Yesterday

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ LOL!!!!
> 
> Just got off the phone...gotta take it to a shop and get an estimate. Guess I'll do that here in a minute.
> 
> Hopefully they will take care of everything like they did the 06 Brute I sank...


 
call flynt and have him fax you a quote that you can give to them


----------



## jctgumby

Just finished washin' and shinin' it up, doin' all my inspections and pricing an A-arm guard...


----------



## phreebsd

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ LOL!!!!
> 
> Just got off the phone...gotta take it to a shop and get an estimate. Guess I'll do that here in a minute.
> 
> Hopefully they will take care of everything like they did the 06 Brute I sank...


who is your insurance company and what did you tell them?
i'll need to use your techniques.


----------



## walker

i wanna say he has gieco


----------



## Big D

Kind of scary when you guys have better quad insurance than health insurance. Don't your premiums sky-rocket for a claim like that?


----------



## drtj

Took mine to the hospital for some warranty work.


----------



## jctgumby

Just walked outside and fired it up just to hear it run...

That's pathetic ain't it :thinking:


----------



## KMKjr

jctgumby said:


> Just walked outside and fired it up just to hear it run...
> 
> That's pathetic ain't it :thinking:


Nope.

I drove mine to the playground next to my house (about a 2min walk), just to ride.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phreebsd said:


> who is your insurance company and what did you tell them?
> i'll need to use your techniques.


 Yep, Geico FTW!! lol

They have been super so far....


----------



## RDWD

Hey driller I still haven't heard from them yet. I will let you know when I do though.


----------



## walker

i just gave my testamony


----------



## RDWD

Me too.


----------



## walker

thats my story and i'm sticking to it ....lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ I heard that!! Thanks buddies!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

well i put my stick guards on. I'm waiting for my wheels to come in so i can put them on and get rid of them wimpy stockers


----------



## Masher

You knew Dale had Geico... Captain Caveman!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ LOL What's up Masher!!


----------



## Masher

Not much bout to go fire up Betsy and get in the pond for a bit. She hasn't been ridden in a few days. Time for some water wheelies.


----------



## walker

anytime dale... masher better get that exhaust snork on son........


----------



## Masher

Can we go deep over there Walker... ?


----------



## walker

o yea as deep as you wanna go.... but i go balls deep all the time dunno about you.. but yes there are some bottom less holes around mud creek


----------



## Masher

Chin deep, awesome...


----------



## walker

better get those 6 ft snork tops out and exhaust snork just as tall


----------



## Masher

yummy....


----------



## phreebsd

This weekend i did the following

adjusted valves - this process requires removing airbox and battery to this led to
Cleaning up everything under the airbox, regreasing any connectors that i could go to
Deglazed both primary and secondary
added heat tape to the inside of my side plastics
removed my exhaust and fixed the leaks hopefully for good.
dropped in the maroon spring and took out the pink
Got everything back together, you can tell that did the clucthes some good.


----------



## cojack

phreebsd said:


> This weekend i did the following
> 
> adjusted valves - this process requires removing airbox and battery to this led to
> Cleaning up everything under the airbox, regreasing any connectors that i could go to
> Deglazed both primary and secondary
> added heat tape to the inside of my side plastics
> removed my exhaust and fixed the leaks hopefully for good.
> dropped in the maroon spring and took out the pink
> Got everything back together, you can tell that did the clucthes some good.


You will have to update your Signiture now  Seems like you were busy.


----------



## walker

sunday and monday me and driller exchanged my stock suspension for his get-a-grip 4 in lift. install right and left front diff seals while we had the axles out. and installed a pc111...


----------



## 08GreenBrute

I finished up my header wrap, it seems to be helping keep the heat off the rear fender some


----------



## Jack

Since Friday I installed the full big gun and pcIII, droped it of today at Flynt's to get a little FCP love. Just tuning the pcIII. Lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka

just stripped the rear diff, not the plug but the actual housing and put my gf's lift on so no more rubb rubb


----------



## phreebsd

walker said:


> sunday and monday me and driller exchanged my stock suspension for his get-a-grip 4 in lift. install right and left front diff seals while we had the axles out. and installed a pc111...


 
post up some pics son!


----------



## zacksbf

Just finished the split tube stereo for it today. I will mount it tomorrow or thursday and post pics


----------



## walker

phreebsd said:


> post up some pics son!


 
was goin to take pic's but my camera died after 1 pic haven't charged battery since meet and greet ....oops... and went straight to work but will have pic's in a day or 2


----------



## drtj

Picking mine up today from Brute Force Randy. Got it jetted right finally & adj. The valves. Gonna let her eat this weekend


----------



## walker

changed rear seal couldn't get drive shaft to compress called polaris gave me and idea of using a rachet strap that worked and had to use 2 rachet straps to get drive shaft apart lets just say lack of lubricant . i will not be having that problem ever again . and i don't never wanna meet the person that put tha drain plugs in my brute must be 1 corn feed sob but i got them out and exchanged ...


----------



## jaxamillion04

I did the fan mod today . Works great


----------



## Jack

Picked it up from Flynt's today. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## lilbigtonka

i fixed my rear diff today and adjusted the valves not once not twice but 3 times to get it right thanks steve and good ol pops/dad for the help me and mm do not get along hahahaha


----------



## kawa650

I "pushed" mine out the way so I could build a stupid dog house (it stays in the middle of the garage like a center piece  ), does that count?


----------



## Jack

kawa650 said:


> (it stays in the middle of the garage like a center piece  ), does that count?


That's funny and so true. Mine sits in one spot in the garage unless I decide to move it five feet to the driveway and wash it. I wash mine alot. Lol


----------



## sweeper

I built a custom front bumper that mounts to the frame not the cheap thing that was up there. Will get pics soon.


----------



## drtj

Took her for a spin down the dirt road.


----------



## KMKjr

Parked in the driveway to make way for the poker table, the put it back inside. :disappointed:

Nobody to ride with.......they all are made of sugar and melt in the rain...**** Honda owners!!


----------



## Hogchain

Changed the oil and filter, rode around the block twice just to **** off the neighbors down the street.


----------



## Jack

Washed mine today and rode it around the neighborhood just to **** them off.


----------



## 650Brute

Put mine in some Mudd Last night at the Farm....

Gotta love washed out logging roads after a week of rain:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^ yes sir there lots of fun lol


----------



## FABMAN

I kicked her out a bout a week ago to wire 220, insulate, rock, and hang a heater. Cant believe it took me 2 1/2 years to finally do all this and iv had the heater for 4! now she wont be stuck in a cooled dark lonely garage this winter!


----------



## cojack

Bought New Belt (OEM) New battery


----------



## Yesterday

yup gotta get a new battery myslef =/


----------



## drtj

Changed rear diff fluid for the first time 1400 miles. No water what so ever. Changed front diff after 2 weeks had some water in it. The weird thing is I haven't had it in any water since the last change. So from now on I will be changing it twice. To flush it out


----------



## walker

drain oil then put seafoam in it then drain then add oil .. thats what i did when i had water in my front diff


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ You need to hurry up and put them 32" MONSTERS on there!!:saevilw:


----------



## walker

yea been working and might get them on monday or tuesday


----------



## Big D

It just doesn't stop...does it? We decided today was our day to work on the machines. 

The CV boot came off his BF650. After he cleaned and greased it back up we tried forever (yeah both of us together) to put the darn thing back on with a hose clamp he had in the garage. Basically the consensus was the clamp was too wide and kept slipping off. Trip to Cdn Tire or something tomorrow for a narrower one. 

My AC500...the pull cord needed to be replaced. Dang that spring is a pain in the butt, but we got it back together. Time to start her up. Guess what? The choke lever broke. Aw come on! Went on-line and saw that it's only going to cost about $20 to replace, but I have a feeling that everyting on the left handle bar is going to have to come off to get the thing on.

Add insult to injury when it finally started running it was shooting muddy water out the tailpipe. It's been a long time since I last rode it so that water's been sitting there for a lonnnng time. Anything I should watch out for?

BTW - he laughed because I told him before we even started working that I wanted to snorkle the tailpipe because it's always sucking water in. Low and Behold I prove it with the water shooting out all over his toolbox.

I don't know how you guys work on these things alone because the stuff we did today really needed more than two hands.


----------



## walker

i take my shoes off and use my toes...lol


----------



## wood butcher

i just washed and waxed mine, yea i said waxed. gotta keep it lookin good :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i did some yard work with mine, nothing special


----------



## kawa650

I pulled mine out the garage and washed the dust off!!!:bigok:


----------



## Poosh

I finished my snorkels, water temp gauge, and my exhaust mod. It really woke her up. :rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/images/smilies/rockin.gif


----------



## phreebsd

that looks **** good right there!


----------



## wood butcher

hey poosh give us a closer shot of ur temp gauge setup


----------



## Poosh

Here you go. I didn't like the idea of drilling holes in my plastic so this is what I came up with. I cut a piece of plexie glass and siliconed the gauge in the Y so water wouldn't sit on the guage and ran all the lines down the center snorkel. Eventually I am going to add a voltage guage and a air/fuel guage on the two other pipes.


----------



## walker

poosh thats slick


----------



## cookiexd40

looked at it sittin in the garage while enjoyin some jack d and coke in a mason jar lol


----------



## wood butcher

yea that looks really kool :bigok:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i like that, looks very good


----------



## cojack

Well it was Yesterday and not today...New belt/battery and a fan switch (the other one got wet one to many times,)......And i am in the process of putting a temp gauge in


----------



## phreebsd

cojack said:


> Well it was Yesterday and not today...New belt/battery and a fan switch (the other one got wet one to many times,)......And i am in the process of putting a temp gauge in


stay away from equus MECHANICAL temp gauges. they will be off.
the electrical ones i imagine work just fine.


----------



## cojack

phreebsd said:


> stay away from equus MECHANICAL temp gauges. they will be off.
> the electrical ones i imagine work just fine.


 Like the one pictured above? just wonderin cause that is what i got


----------



## Poosh

:rippedhand:Well that sucks. Wish I would have known that about 4 days ago.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

did some more yard work with it, trying to get the house finished up so i can move in and get out of the in-laws place lol


----------



## cojack

installed the "T" for the temp gauge.......:thinking: still debating if i should try the one phree says is no good


----------



## phreebsd

its a cheap gauge. i think it's like 17 without the fittings.
I had 2 in a row and both were deemed "MALFUNCTIONAL" by calling EQUUS on their support line. They said if the gauge, at cold, does not return to the 0 position it is bad. 
I have had 2 now that are stuck at 150. They needle goes up to 250
while riding but when you let it cool (even after weeks of no riding) it's stuck around 150. In other words, 150 is it's 0.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

the guage i bought came from advanced auto and it was $17.99 i think and havent had any problems at all with it.


----------



## drtj

Took her to the hospital for some free seal work.


----------



## cookiexd40

loaded her up...gettin ready for the trip this weekend


----------



## 650Brute

Pitched it off in a VERY fast rising creek today.......


----------



## KMKjr

Took all me wet huntin' clothes off it. 

Most expensive coat rack i've ever had.


----------



## walker

650 brute you did what????


----------



## cookiexd40

haha i was wonderin the same thing:haha:


----------



## drtj

I missed it while it was at the shop. Does that count? Lol


----------



## cookiexd40

he!! yea it does lol


----------



## kawa650

I went to the kawi dealer and got a inner/outer tie rod end and rod

......Off topic I looked at the price of a 750 when I was waiting and they had 10,500 on it, I about passed out when i saw that, they've gone crazy


----------



## drtj

I looked at one of those 3 wheel motorcycles by can am it was a cool 20K.


----------



## 850PoPo

I got my PoPo a K&N not to long ago factory filter was making it hard for him to breath...he told me this.lol


----------



## KMKjr

drtj said:


> I missed it while it was at the shop. Does that count? Lol


Keep the seat next time and use it for a pillow, you won't miss it as much.


----------



## Big D

...and you guys wonder why your 6-year-olds won't give up their blankies


----------



## drtj

KMKjr said:


> Keep the seat next time and use it for a pillow, you won't miss it as much.


Does this really help. Lol


----------



## drtj

Gonna give her some tail later today.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i mounted the winch plate, and the crappy winch (got it for free) the worked for about 2 min so now I'm going to order a viper because of all the good reviews


----------



## bayou_boy_22

you will not regret getting the viper max. i love mine.


----------



## 850PoPo

Well i went to the shop and visit mine today she is still sick...when i left kinda felt bad that i couldnt stay longer


----------



## walker

my dad installed my temp guage , mimb fan override switch my new fan and when i get off work in the morning the brute will have new brake pads re tighten the lift didnt get to put the 32's on but i'm goin riding anyways....


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I changed the LED's in my heads up display. By the way dont buy the orange it is whats in there to begin with.


----------



## 650Brute

Mine is Muddy


----------



## snipe523

I went out last night and rode my Scrambler like a rented mule! Balls to the wall for twenty miles, and managed not to put it into a tree. Not crashing it should count for something.


----------



## Guarino113

took the carbs off and gonna rejet


----------



## KMKjr

Towed a load of trash to the curb with the trailer.........gotta get out riding.


----------



## kawa650

I took it out the garage and let 'er eat the yard up!!!...its wet around here


----------



## camo650

Finishing up the motor. Should be putting it in soon.


----------



## grizzlyadams

Just got a dynatek from the man in the brown van, going to get it on this weekend
sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

finishing up my audio tube. any one looking to buy one?


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Built and installed an exhaust snorkle. Works great, sounds like Crap. HMF Earbuster to the max, I think the quiet core makes it worse. Nice piece of insurance though.

Remeber 3 mins a lb on the fried turkeys. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

here are some pics of my audio tube don't know if I'm going to keep so it might be for sale soon if any one is interested


----------



## bruteman

I got the motor running


----------



## wood butcher

RDs Neighbor said:


> Built and installed an exhaust snorkle. Works great, sounds like Crap. HMF Earbuster to the max, I think the quiet core makes it worse. Nice piece of insurance though.
> 
> Remeber 3 mins a lb on the fried turkeys. Happy Thanksgiving.


 a cherry bomb in the ex snorkle works great


----------



## NMKawierider

Just replaced my OEM skid plates with a fresh set of Ricochets


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice looking skids


----------



## RDs Neighbor

wood butcher said:


> a cherry bomb in the ex snorkle works great


Yeah I remember you having yours set up like that. Can you get one at Auto Zone or NAPA? I thinkn I amy give it a try.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BrutemanAl

Im going to change the oil today,0w 40 amsoil,front diff fliud ,rear diff fluid,pressure wash all the mud and crap off,and install my custom made a-arm guards,and my plow mount and plow,gotta get ready for the white stuff


----------



## wood butcher

RDs Neighbor said:


> Yeah I remember you having yours set up like that. Can you get one at Auto Zone or NAPA? I thinkn I amy give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


 yea i got mine at autozone ,it was like 20$


----------



## KMKjr

I walked by her last night and gave her a hug. She was upset I was not taking her hunting.


----------



## phreebsd

i used mine to hang christmas lights.


----------



## drtj

Went riding @ possum creek. Had a blast. Lots of water


----------



## 650Brute

I have thought about my Brute....


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i put the new corner lights in and started on the HID's got everything done just waiting for the silicone to dry
here's the pics i still have to aim the lights but i think they look good


----------



## MeanGreen198

Dynatek installed and is being programed and bike re-jetted :rockn:


----------



## drtj

Hey 08 what's a ball park figured on ur audio tube. Thinking real hard bout building


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^i actually think I'm going to keep it the old lady kinda likes it she said she don't have to sing in her head anymore lol

i fixed my lights i never measured the filament depth, so for those of you that do the hid make sure the filament is around 1 1/2"


----------



## drtj

I was wanting t know how much in parts. As far as we live from one another I could prolly build 2 for the cost of shipping. Lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

thats what i was thinking, well i don't have much in it because i had most of the parts. but i did price some stuff the 90's are $27 each at Lowe's and the pipe is $15 for 5' then the speakers are around $89 then the amp is $40 plus glue and silicone and truck bedliner spray so around $220. you might can find some of the stuff cheaper


----------



## Bruteality

Well lets see i did an oil change put in synthetic added oil to my diffs cause the seals are leaking. I added 30x10x12's all the way around. I added Highlifter lift and Highlifter Springs. I added Diamond plate bumper cover. Also did HID install with blue LED corners, And that was just last weekend. oh and the HMF Utility pipe








put the stuff off the red one cause it's broke on the green one and vice versa


----------



## drtj

Looks good. Uve been busy


----------



## FABMAN

I put heated hand grips on and went for a ride last weekend in Nemadji. It was like 25* out and snowing.


----------



## Bootlegger

I let White Lighting sleep in basement where it was warm last night...lol.


----------



## ATPmike

I just added a Glacier 1 plow system and a windshiel to mine. I am also planning on ordering up a set of Big Horns for it this week. Other then that I am just going to change the differential oil and that's it for now. I also recently added a Champion winch switch to replace the huge yellow switch that I had.


----------



## snipe523

I washed mine off with some wet snow. It actually cleaned it really nice.


----------



## ATPmike

I went and got mine registered for the first time. Next step insurance... I was actually suprised it only cost be 20.00 to register it..


----------



## snipe523

Yeah even though they shouldn't make us register them if we can't ride them on the roads, I will say NY's registration fee for ATV's isn't too bad.


----------



## Big D

What kills me is I had to register my son's 1986 70cc Yamaha. In order to register you have to get insurance.


----------



## Bruteality

I put maroon plastics on my green bike last night.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i put my Xtreme lift on, now i just need to sell the mudlites and get some 30" Zillas


----------



## KMKjr

Installed ******* cooler, LED's (green) for front park lights and fixed leaky tire.


----------



## jctgumby

I have been working on mine a good bit lately...Added another 2" lift (Xtreme), 3000# Promark Winch, and a Cabela's Backrest for the wifey...I will get pics up as soon as possible


----------



## NMKawierider

A few weeks ago a new HL Mill Finish front bumper went on to go with the new skid plates. In a day or two a complete new set of tires and wheels.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute

I changed the oil and the front diff but i couldnt get the drain plug out on the back diff so ill end up doin it tomorrow and change the spark plugs out too!


----------



## TX4PLAY

nmkawierider said:


> A few weeks ago a new HL Mill Finish front bumper went on to go with the new skid plates. In a day or two a complete new set of tires and wheels.


 
That bumper and them skids look awesome together, one tough lookin' Brute!


----------



## got wake?

i looked at it, still covered in mud, and said eff it, i'll wash it this weekend.


----------



## 650Brute

Mine is all apart, Fitnda drop the tank, change the fuel tap. Prolly re grease all my connections while she's naked.


----------



## sprintertech

swapped out right rear outer cv joint with spares till i found one that didnt click....junk sucks!


----------



## Big D

geez that thing looks like an armoured vehicle now.

Sweet!


----------



## FABMAN

The big gun full sys is going on now.


----------



## cookiexd40

well after sitting for around 4 months with out starting i went out and fired her up...she ran good for about 15 mintues the died while idleing and now wont start so tomorrow i gotta try to figue out what the he!! went wrong lol


----------



## drtj

Going to give her some tail today. Going riding at possum creek


----------



## gpinjason

The Kodiak is gettin snorked, new air filter, wheel spacers, and new skid... then I'm gonna put MIMB stickers on both bikes when I get a chance...


----------



## jctgumby

The stickers are worth 5 hp each!!! Put as many as you can hehehehe


----------



## got wake?

i washed my beast, then drained the oil and coolant and removed the radiator. getting ready to pull the motor sucks :34:


----------



## drtj

Had a blast at possum creek. Lots n lots water. The ol brute done great


----------



## woods

what have i done? well i picked it up. but quinn motorsports put a wiseco hotrod crank, wiseco 88mm piston kit, hot rod bearing kit, 88mm top end gasket kit, machine shop bore, wiseco bottom end gasket kit, pivot works kit, timing chain, pivot bolt, pivot nut, decompression spring, swingarm bearings and seals, clutch, and axle bearings. not to mention 23 hours of labor :rockn: ya, i go fast now


----------



## big brute

I went out and started the Brute today since the Teryx showed up I hadn't rode the Brute since november.Ordered clutch springs for the Teryx just haven't found time to get to it


----------



## FABMAN

Well I rejected it for the bug gun exh and took her out to the track. Found I was still lean and I just put bigger jets in now and need to put the plastic back on so I can take her back to the track tomorrow.


----------



## Brute650i

Just bought clutch kit, new wiring harness and machining clutch face plate. Just gotta get it all back together and cleaned up. Next I gotta order a billet bolt kit and billet stator cover.


----------



## phreebsd

nice, brent. what size weights came with the kit?


----------



## Brute650i

54g I got it from FL650mudder. It came with weights, almond secondary, and pink primary. Springs looked a little rough but for $50 shipped I couldn't pass it up. 

He has another set of 54g weights for I think $35 shipped for sale if your interested


----------



## skid

Toke it out for a snow ride today, it looked to warm in the shop!


----------



## NMKawierider

She got her new shoes today.


----------



## KMKjr

Washed her.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Installed dynatek cdi.


----------



## Guarino113

installed the moose module and a new starter gear and changed the oil.


----------



## phreebsd

Brute650i said:


> 54g I got it from FL650mudder. It came with weights, almond secondary, and pink primary. Springs looked a little rough but for $50 shipped I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> He has another set of 54g weights for I think $35 shipped for sale if your interested


are they for 2008+ ?


----------



## Brute650i

I don't believe so you might should look into vfj's new clutch kit comes with adjustable weights from 52 to 72 and he is suppose to have some secondary and primary springs for the big tires to. And has adaptor kits for the 08+


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

I ordered new Wheels (2n'd set), Mud Tech Lift, Almond secondary, pink primary, polly shock bushings, set up appt. for steering mod, Still trying to find out about the Pit Bull Growler Ubers in a 27.5x11x12's.
Also doing the drill and clip mod.

For the daughters; new 26" radials for the Prarie, ordered trans parts for the Cobra 220 and looking for new rears for the cobra. 22 x 11 or 12 x 9's

I think my wallets smokin'!


----------



## DaveMK1

Put the wifeys back together yesterday with the exception of the 4x4 actuator. Still waiting on the **** collar and pin to come in.

Caught a glimpse of mine giving me a evil look because I have been spending all my time on the wifes and he's still covered in mud from 2 weeks ago.

Maybe I'll wash him today, oh wait its valentines. F-it she wont mind :rockn:


----------



## derk

Yesterday i installed: HMF swamp series w/ snorkel, HL springs, dynojet jet kit, gold primary, 54g weights, dynatek cdi. It was quite a busy day but she runs like a top. The swamp series sounds great and I think i hit the jetting dead on, and that's rarely happened to me:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Been a few days, put I got the new fuel tap on mine, new line, tank put back in and up and running again!!!


----------



## Brute650i

Tmrw I'm hoping to get hid's rewired, get fenders put back on, shim secondary, install 54g weights with orange primary, almond secondary, order a DG-6 and remove kebc. 

I think that's about all but first I need to clean the motor up while the plastics are off and get it to back show and shine shape


----------



## walker

changed front left bearing in hub .. and about to change bushings on front both sides


----------



## bruiser quad

over past few days, new 26/10/12 and 26/12/12 Mudlite XL's, Fuel tank shroud hole mod, new front bumper (the actual structure) with new black bumper cover, Di-electric grease in EVERY connection I could find. On her 360, new front rack, new handlebars with pillowtop grips. Time for a little nap!


----------



## 650Brute

I made mine VERY MUDDY:rockn:


----------



## drtj

I cleaned up a ditch with mine today. Had her bogged up to her bunghole a few times but never got stuck.


----------



## drtyTshrt

took a shim out of the secondary, cut out the primary cover, scuffed the sheaves.


----------



## gpinjason

Finished the snorkels on the Kodiak!!! :rockn:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4048


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Got tired of fighting straps on the ice chest, so mounted it good today.


----------



## Bgatlin

I trimmed the little lip off of my fenders. I like alot of fender gap and I thought it would help, and it did. The only after pic I have is in the dark.
Before








After


----------



## derk

Changed Output shaft seal, put on wheel spacers, and installed fender flares.


----------



## kawa650

been working on getting the rear diff put back together on the 300, so the Brute is getting jealous, guess i need to fix the winch and front bash plate on it to get it fixed up again!!!


----------



## drtj

Changed the front diff fluid about 3 times to get the water out. I think 1 or 2 more goes & it will be fine


----------



## harmonsbrute

i havent done anything yet. to the brute for the weekend. gettin ready to get put gas n it. load it up n go ride the **** out of it today..


----------



## KMKjr

Did nothing but have too soon.

Parked her face first strainght up/down in a ditch full of water and not she has a bottom end backfire. Was barely running at first but cleared out after about 15 minutes.

Think I fried the belt gettin' her out.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

changed the oil and found that i need a rear seal so i will be ordering that on tues


----------



## BlackBeast

Gave her a good wash and wax, and installed a temp gauge


----------



## phreebsd

fixed my exhaust leaks.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i bet you did steve i bet you did lol


----------



## brutemike

*not much*

started it for a few so my bud with a griz could hear what power is and to bust his nutz:nutkick:


----------



## Injected

Installed my Viper 4500 winch


----------



## Eight

Looked at it.


----------



## busarider89

tore it into a million pieces to clean it and re jet it lol


----------



## Muleskinner

Finished installing my oil cooler.


----------



## 650Brute

Eight said:


> Looked at it.


Same here....


----------



## walker

thought about mine for past 2 weeks while i've been workin


----------



## skid

change the oil, got the gravel out from the clutch.


----------



## gpinjason

I went into the shed to get my tools out of the ammo cans so I can work on my Jeep... I'm pretty sure I heard the 4 wheelers mumbling something to each other as I was locking the door back to the shed... :grumpy:


----------



## Swampy2dope

threatened them with a gas can and match


----------



## stockshdime

check out my boot for my gorilla axle... it also has a layer of "special magic tape" on it now to...it has worked one ride and about to go for another @ Copiah then monday its off to gorilla for a new boot... i can't get the CV off of it to change it...

ZIP-TIES
SUPER GLUE
TIRE INTER TUBE
DUCT TAPE

AND I'M BACK IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## Metal Man

If it works..then it works. Thats some ******* ingenuity right there :bigok:


----------



## 650Brute

I done that before, with zip ties and Gorilla tape..


----------



## walker

i was told you can fix anything with zip ties duct tape and a little imagination...


----------



## KMKjr

Took to get clutch and belt set up.

Blew out 2 belts in less than 100km's.


----------



## Eight

Put my fender guard things back on


----------



## stockshdime

SNORKELS


----------



## phreebsd

^ i like that


----------



## stockshdime

phreebsd said:


> ^ i like that



thanks man... sure beats buying a kit too...:rockn:


----------



## Shrek37

Dang you got that thing back together quick... GEEZ:bigok:


----------



## FABMAN

cool snorks stockshdime! 

I am getting her ready for the mud run this weekend. So I removed the skids, and built floorboard's, sent my spare clutch I got from stockshdime out to John for a stage 3 spider mod Monday hope ill see it friday, and now to look in too the carbs and tweak them.


----------



## walker

mine called me today and told me if i didnt get the the 4 wheel drive switch fixed and the front suspesion back on it was leaving me!!!!!!!!! so i know what i will be doin this weekend if i'm not working....


----------



## seth5208

i looked at it lol :disappointed:


----------



## ranceola

My next project is a 2in lift and a snorkel job


----------



## ranceola

Nice jam box


----------



## ranceola

I realy enjoy working on my brute changed the oil,frunt and rear dif oils and new tires and wheels


----------



## stockshdime

CATVOS springs dey beez stiffa:wiggle:


----------



## skid

fixed my loose hand grip, took off the rear sway bar and put my replacement rhino axle on so now its got 4 wheel again.


----------



## NMKawierider

Full oil change, clutch service & belt deflection adjustment along with a set of new 1-gallon Roto Paxs for shorter trips.


----------



## kawa650

Put die-electric grease in connections and plug wires again, checked it over and washed it. Realized the winch still hasn't fix itself yet, needs a contactor. Ready for Saturday, going to be the first ride this year, humm...dont ride much anymore!!!


----------



## 650Brute

Well, I thought of my ATV at work tonight. On our last meeting, we did a clean up, and dielectric grease on all connections.


----------



## badazzbrute

Mine is still new. Last weekend, I snorkeled her. This weekend, I put in my almond primary and red secondary springs, moved the gas tank vent up to the pod, and checked all electrical connections. Do you know that it came with all connections full of dialectric grease? I sealed the air box with silicone, I am leaving the crank case vent where it is for now. If I get close to getting water in, I will move it up.


----------



## swampthing

I installed two gorilla axles today, got tires n rims 2 days ago n is presently torn apart waitin for top end to be finished.:rockn:


----------



## busarider89

Changed my oil 4 times because it died it water...


----------



## drtyTshrt

cut the oil grooves on the spider gear shaft in the front diff.


----------



## renudiz

*Hello*

Went to the garage and did not find my quad


----------



## gpinjason

renudiz said:


> Went to the garage and did not find my quad


seriously?  that would really suck!


----------



## Big D

renudiz said:


> Went to the garage and did not find my quad


Please say it's because you found out your wife decided to take it for a spin!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Figuring out what bushings i need for the front end. Ordered some uppers from Kujo and the lowers from our distributor. Still got to order my rear knuckle bushing kit from kawi tomarrow.


----------



## txbf750

Took my primary and secondary off, gonna replace the belt and install a green secondary spring.


----------



## KMKjr

Clutch, belt, carb and now inner tie rods (broke right side last night).


----------



## ranceola

no maint on mine this weekend just going to ride it


----------



## swampthing

rebuilt gorilla axle for the rear.


----------



## Big D

I've decided that I'm too wimpy to have to pull start my quad all the time. I get to take the engine apart so a friend of a friend can weld some stuff back on for me so I can use the electric start. You know that's just looking for trouble....right?


----------



## Guest

:rockn: Just purchased a full muzzy exhaust from JrPro130, bought a dg-5, a rear moose bumper, and a red primary spring. Now i just Gotta get all this stuff delivered to me and get it all on before memorial day weekend!


----------



## gpinjason

pulled them out of the shed to start them up and get the blood flowing again... been sitting for a few weeks... rode the brute around the back yard... popped a few wheelies... put them back in the shed...


----------



## 650Brute

gpinjason said:


> pulled them out of the shed to start them up and get the blood flowing again... been sitting for a few weeks... rode the brute around the back yard... popped a few wheelies... put them back in the shed...


Sounds like how I ride mine lately.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Mine was a truck queen this weekend. got my bushings for my front shocks today from kawi and my lower a arm rebuild kit. Waitin on kujo now. Time to stock up on grease fittings too.


----------



## tanders

thanks to mimb I was able to change my belt and reshim it with no problems at all (sick of dealing with dealers)



THANKS MIMB


----------



## txbf750

Over the past couple weeks I have built a spring compressor and installed green secondary, removed a shim to tighten belt, deglazed everything, changed oil, front and rear diff fluids, both output seals, rear diff seal, changed out the pos allen head drain bolts, and changed my needle clip positions. Now I'm ready for Marengo, just hopin for rain!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Totaly rebuilt my front upper and lower a-arms and lower front shock mount. Everything has grease fittings now, even the lowers with the pivot works rebuild kit. I will post pics soon. Next is rebuilding the rear knuckles, they are gettin loose.


----------



## drtj

Looked at it.


----------



## brutemike

*just looked*

I opened the garage to look at my 3" center snorkel again that thing looks mean and it is cant get over how good it turned out.


----------



## joemel

bought a backrest/cargo box for 35 bucks i couldnt beleive it all i had to do was put a rattle can of black on it and mount it


----------



## drtj

Took my boy for a ride down the dirt road


----------



## eagleeye76

Threw her on the back of the 650 and let my son take the 300 out for his first ride ever out of the yard. Hoorah, he did awesome! Except foah the part about rearending me. He was trying to get juuust a liiittle bit closer when we were stopping at a crossing. Got just a rub mark on the tail light. I wasn't impressed. But it could of been worse. All and all a great ride!


----------



## joemel

put my snorkle on


----------



## gpinjason

looks good joemel now you're ready


----------



## joemel

well im hopin to go try it this weekend and thankx


----------



## brutemike

took off all the stickers


----------



## hondarecoveryman

eagleeye76 said:


> Threw her on the back of the 650 and let my son take the 300 out for his first ride ever out of the yard. Hoorah, he did awesome! Except foah the part about rearending me. He was trying to get juuust a liiittle bit closer when we were stopping at a crossing. Got just a rub mark on the tail light. I wasn't impressed. But it could of been worse. All and all a great ride!


 Awesome :rockn: How old is he ?


----------



## Guest

Added Full Muzzy exhaust, DG5, Temp gauge, maroon primary, K&N air filter, Moose rear Bumper, and 10" pro-form radiator fan. Repainted front and rear bumpers "hammered black". Now i just need a PC3. Will post pics when i can. Got alot of info from the "how to's" Thanks Guys.


----------



## KMKjr

Diving it to the fishing hole for some beers and might even bring the fishing rod.


----------



## Big D

What have I gotten myself into?!!! 

Tuesday I started to take apart my engine so a friend could weld something for me. So far this has been a true exercise in frustration. :aargh4: In many cases I just lack the pure brute strength (pun intended) to loosen the bolts, pull off pieces or whatever. A friend is going to help me on Saturday.

Don't be surprised if you see a posting of an Arctic Cat for parts - :joke:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

changed oils, changed out amp in tube. put 2 in lift back on with some re-enforced brackets. (should work better this time.) put new music on I-Pod. will be loading up tomorrow for a long weekend ride.


----------



## snipe523

Put a new set of tires on the front to raplce the p.o.s. stock 489's. Ordered some new clutch springs and weights, as well as a new gasket for the clutch cover. Also ordered some new tie-rod ends because mine have so much play in them it is scary right now.


----------



## Coolwizard

replaced the stockers with 26' bighorns and itp 312's on the '10


----------



## kawa650

I looked at it sitting in the garage, dirty, needing a wash, hasnt been started in over a month so I ripped around my 5 acres, neighbors love it, also!!!


----------



## joemel

washed on it for 3 hours then put a sprinkler under for about 2 more


----------



## BrutemanAl

All i have done to Brutis is looked at it today and noticed a oil leak ,guess i better have a closer look to see what is going on :nutkick:


----------



## KMKjr

Picked up lower steering column bearing but no energy to put it on.


----------



## badazzbrute

BrutemanAl said:


> All i have done to Brutis is looked at it today and noticed a oil leak ,guess i better have a closer look to see what is going on :nutkick:


He's doing everything he can to get some attention from you. You can't just neglect him like that. Pay attention, go talk to him, I do every day. I get home and considering I park it near where I park my work truck, I have to go say hi... LOL :Eyecrazy:


----------



## snipe523

Put my new tie rod ends on. Then I took it into the sand pit behind my house and rode it like I stole it to make sure I had everything set right. I think I had it sideways more than I did straights I was riding it so hard :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Steering bearing done.

Found a worn out front lower shock bushing, rear upper outer and front upper inner a-arm bushings worn and snapped a wheel stud too.

Gives me something to do on Saturday.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

got the motor tore apart changing my starter gear. put a almond primary in to try and new plugs and wires. new fluids going in tomorrow after i get my new starter gear.


----------



## BrutemanAl

badazzbrute said:


> He's doing everything he can to get some attention from you. You can't just neglect him like that. Pay attention, go talk to him, I do every day. I get home and considering I park it near where I park my work truck, I have to go say hi... LOL :Eyecrazy:


I hear ya !! LOL,poor Brutis is all mudding still from my last ride,Ill have to pay more attention to him I guess:bigok:


----------



## gpinjason

Finally got it out of the shed, moved it to the garage... 

installed my 1 1/2" wheel spacers that I made for the rear.. cuz the factory wheels rub the sway bar after lifting it...
I also shortened my snorkels a little bit and changed the spark plugs cuz it was running a little rich... now seems to run a little better... 
checked all the fluids and stuff to get ready for a ride this weekend!!


----------



## joemel

kids was bored so i let them was mine lol


----------



## stoneman

Mine got new ODI's, a new rear output shaft oil seal, fresh gear lube, a Tiger Tail, and a new pipe and programmer. You know your Outty loves you when it scratches at the door and wants in.


----------



## Eight

I aired my tires up to get them to stretch.


----------



## bruteforce504

i changed my rear seal and gave her all fresh oils and a new oil filter. and after: changing the oils, a busted finger, a cold beer, and a hot shower im finally done:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Picked up wheel stud and fender flares.

Might install tomorow.....going to Monster Jam tonight!!


----------



## KMKjr

Repaired winch (free wheel broke and now shes direct drive all the time), installed synthetic rope.

Front lower shock bushings, wheel stud.

Now upper both front a-arm bushings and one rear left and might have an upper ball joint gone too (a-arm too bad to tell....lol). And grip heaters not working, but got some time before I have to deal with that.


----------



## Guest

stoneman said:


> Mine got new ODI's, a new rear output shaft oil seal, fresh gear lube, a Tiger Tail, and a new pipe and programmer. You know your Outty loves you when it scratches at the door and wants in.


It wants in because it's a Pu$$*! :nutkick: LOL!! J/K man! How you like that tiger tail thing. Does it work if it gets muddy and how long is it? Saw the info-mertial on it on youtube. Looked neat....But does it work?


----------



## BleednGreen68

Put the brute to work yesterday cleanin up the property cause of the **** county! **** gov is runnin this country wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too much!


----------



## snipe523

Put in a Dalton Black/White primary spring with 10MB weights, and an AAEN blue secondary spring. That livened up the low to mid range without raising the engagement much. I almost got it where I want it now.


----------



## FABMAN

Tyring to figure out why the scrambler wont idle and starting hard. runs good once it gets going?


----------



## KMKjr

FABMAN said:


> Tyring to figure out why the scrambler wont idle and starting hard. runs good once it gets going?


You check the diaphram in carb? Buddy has same issue and it had a small tear!

I ordered kujo bushing today. Will put them in when I get home.


----------



## boomer

Changed diff fluids
snorked 2010 AC 400trv
in process of snorking kawi mule


----------



## Coolwizard

Looked at all 4 of them sitting in the garage covered in mud, wishing I had time to clean them up just so I can get them dirty again.


----------



## FABMAN

KMKjr said:


> You check the diaphram in carb? Buddy has same issue and it had a small tear!
> 
> I ordered kujo bushing today. Will put them in when I get home.


There is no diaphragm in the carb on this. But I did find out why. the base gasket on the jug has blown out so off comes the cyl.


----------



## Stogi

Mine torn down replacing choke cables and front arm bushings.


----------



## badazzbrute

I pulled all stickers off making her solid black. I might nick name her "Midnight"... Tomorrow, building a fiberglass sound system for her using 2 6x9's and a 100 watt old school mtx amp.


----------



## blue beast

I finally went and bought me some ammo cans , painted them black , drilled holes,mounted them to the back rack in place of the plastic tool box I had mounted , siliconed holes up , maybe they wont get too much water in them. ill get pics and put them in my album later . sure like them ,I can seperate the stuff i use alot and the stuff i dont so it wont be in the way anymore. almost forgot how water tight are they does any know , i saw where they have a rubber around the lid, pm me with the answer , dont want to clog this thread up.


----------



## NMKawierider

Put me some Direction2 overfenders on to help keep the sling'n down a bit.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nmkawierider said:


> Put me some Direction2 overfenders on to help keep the sling'n down a bit.


got any pics of those.


----------



## NMKawierider

bayou_boy_22 said:


> got any pics of those.


Sure. Here's a link to my photobucket folder on those.

http://s483.photobucket.com/albums/rr196/BFFreak_2008/Direction2%20Overfenders/


----------



## bayou_boy_22

they should help you out the nmkawierider. looks nice


----------



## swampthing

I picked up 6 oil seals, a recoil side gasket, belt, cross pin and rollers for the front diff, plus a complete rebuild for the front diff.


----------



## Monster Cat

Changed the oil an adjusted my steering today .


----------



## drtj

Changed front diff fluid. Then went to parents to work on dads wheeler. Should finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## joemel

rode it till 11 last nite and done a quick rinse job for the ride tomorow gona post picks n a bit


----------



## 650Brute

Yay!! I rode Mine. Got her hung up good, prolly broke some stuff. Havta wait till daylight to see.


----------



## 650Brute

650Brute said:


> Yay!! I rode Mine. Got her hung up good, prolly broke some stuff. Havta wait till daylight to see.


:haha:

All systems still a go with the brute. No new damage to report. Actually pulled the top bar of my front bumber out where I mashed it purt near the radiator,and removed and discarded the shredded plastic front bumper pieces. Now to find a replacement.


----------



## polaris800

Ordered a radiator relocation kit


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

stripped mine down pullin the engine tommorow


----------



## 03maxpower

finished my mimb snorkels today they look and sound good wish i could get a photo on here for you guys


----------



## 650Brute

03maxpower said:


> finished my mimb snorkels today they look and sound good wish i could get a photo on here for you guys



:worthless:

JK, Can't wait to see a freshly Center Punched Brute


----------



## FABMAN

Got the scramble fixed now I'm working on the 500 outlaw. Looks like I'm going to have words with my muchinist! The EXH valves are touching the piston! And I just had this all done! Time for another cold one!


----------



## Big D

still trying to get the friggen engine out. Who'da guessed (okay you guys probably knew this, but I didn't) that you pretty much have to take everything off to do this. I'm going back again tomorrow and it should be out. 

This is why it's gotta come out


----------



## 03maxpower

650Brute said:


> :worthless:
> 
> JK, Can't wait to see a freshly Center Punched Brute


if you give me a cell number i can text some pics


----------



## FABMAN

hay D all you need is some JB weld and your good to go!


----------



## FABMAN

Oh and it turns out my cam sprocket's on the outlaw spun on the cam cosing the valve timing to be off. i had that done too but they were good he said so he didn't weld them on. well now they are welded and its ready to go back together no charge.


----------



## snipe523

Fixed the stripped nut on one of my tie rod ends, tightened up my chain, and lubed the whole chassis.


----------



## Big D

Engine's out. Tomorrow I take it apart. I gotta get it to the welding dude before I leave for mosquitoepeg (Winnipeg)


----------



## kawa650

Took the brute for a ride around my place and up and down the rode for a little while. Top speed (by speedo) still 50 mph and l left a good 15 foot burn out in the driveway, had to mark its territory. Been over a month since it was last cranked up , took a few minuets to get it started and idling. I need to put a good additive in the fuel, especially with the ethanol induced fuel, it likes attracting water or so some say


----------



## CanAmChris

Installed pipe lift on rear shocks for my 30x9.

Greased everything,

Changed a HID Ballast


----------



## Coolwizard

Just checking everything over, filling up with gas, gettin' ready to let 'em eat.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Put my 8 year old on the mad kaw and fired the dirt bike up . rode for about a hour got tired and took a break . all his friends are starting to show up for the party and all the Moms were looking at the dirt bike like it had aids LOL


----------



## bruterider27

Bought a hmf for the brute


----------



## FABMAN

put the 500 outlaw together. need parts for the w/p and it should be done.


----------



## Stogi

Got the choke cables installed and corrected some jetting issues I have been putting off. Idles and runs smooth as silk now. Now all that's left to do before the 4th ride is rinse it off and soak down with Armorall....:bigok:


----------



## aandryiii




----------



## gpinjason

^--- is something missing? :thinking:


----------



## bruterider27

Replaced the seal in the front diff and now it went out again


----------



## KMKjr

Hugged it.


----------



## polaris800

Finished radiator relocation and split audio tube


----------



## Big D

I decided to give up on mine. I'm going to start looking for a replacement crankcase rather than try to fix it. Man it feels like the weight of the world has been lifted.


----------



## 650Brute

Thought of mine.


----------



## brutemike

drained the rear diff sludge and put snorkels back on


----------



## gpinjason

I went out to the shed, and stacked a couple of coolers on top of it.... the pulled out the mower to cut grass... i think my Brute wants me to teach it how to cut grass... all it does now is uproot it... LOL


----------



## Mr Mayor

I cop a feel from her each morning... she digs me. 

MM


----------



## walker

well i finally got off my butt and fixed left front diff seal . and put everything back together ......


----------



## Eight

Put the front end and carb back together, and got it running right after putting it off for a long time.


----------



## swampthing

Replaced all seals and bearings in frnt diff, put the frnt diff back together and in, then re-installed all the frnt components, A-arms, shocks, drive shaft......(if ya had a brute long enough you know the routine).


----------



## 650Brute

We spent a nice day afield today. Copperhead Run ATV Park.


----------



## phreebsd

i used mine as a ladder to stand on so that I could remove a flip flop from the awning.
it works great for standing on it to reach stuff.


----------



## KMKjr

I used mine as an excuse to go out into the garage and have a beer(s) & smoke.


----------



## phreebsd

^ you're not the only one.


----------



## avenomusduck

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I dreamed about doing something. but just cant reach it right now. I am offshore about 200 miles away from home.


Heard that! My shift on the 100 ton Tug Robert has me offshore 4 weeks and home 2.....Altho currently The Robert is in drydock in Amelia....not that far from Houma :bigok:...about a 40 minute ride out 90. We keep some of our dredges in our Houma yard---Weeks Marine...mebee you have seen us?

You Louisana guys have some good muddy riding places:rockn: 
We have some decent ones here in NC as well but with me spending 4-6 weeks at a time in Morgan City....mebee I need to bring my 800 out with me!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

avenomusduck said:


> Heard that! My shift on the 100 ton Tug Robert has me offshore 4 weeks and home 2.....Altho currently The Robert is in drydock in Amelia....not that far from Houma :bigok:...about a 40 minute ride out 90. We keep some of our dredges in our Houma yard---Weeks Marine...mebee you have seen us?
> 
> You Louisana guys have some good muddy riding places:rockn:
> We have some decent ones here in NC as well but with me spending 4-6 weeks at a time in Morgan City....mebee I need to bring my 800 out with me!




bring it down they have a couple of places to ride around here. just have to make sure i will be home.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

installed a toggle switch on my fan. aired the tires and checked the oil. going on a ride tomorrow night.


----------



## avenomusduck

Be installing this today..
It's my reverse override/reverse light relay setup for my POPO!
Just 3 cheapie relays, some wire,solder and heat shrink....mounts real nice in the pod!

Ain't nuthing worse than either trying to winch someone and have to mash that stinkin' yellow button for reverse....or be rolled over hard in a soupy hole and have to mash that stinkin' yellow button which means needing both hands on the bars....besides I like the fact that I can have my reverse lights come on when I shift into reverse in the dark of night and see what tree I'm gonna smash into:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

^ you did a fine job on the wiring.
A+ on neatness.


----------



## avenomusduck

phreebsd said:


> ^ you did a fine job on the wiring.
> A+ on neatness.


:beerchug: Thanx man!


----------



## filthyredneck

Just got my radiator racked this past Friday night. Hard decision to get rid of my big blue speaker box for the rad but after a ride on Saturday with meangreen360 it turned out to be VERY worth it, its a whole lot cooler on my legs now not to mention my rad's not all plugged up


----------



## gpinjason

Finally RODE mine this weekend!! got to drag around a Ranger that has snapped both front axles for a couple hours to get him to hard ground where he could make it back to his truck... I think it made the Brute feel better about itself... LOL


----------



## FABMAN

Had all week to play hard and I did!! maybe a little to hard! We went to Yellow head, Moose river, Spider lake, then Pine center. Had a blast but spider lake was hard on my stuff. I had the outlaw first and slashed a tire on a rock in the first 10m. So we went back for the Brute then rode that all day having a blast riding it like a sport quad. Until it started making a knocking sound! It sounds like it spun a rod! So its coming apart maybe a big bore is coming soon?


----------



## fstang24

Didnt get too ride this weekend, but decided to pull apart every electrical connector apart and apply di-electrical grease on them


----------



## KMKjr

Brushed up against it and got my uniform dirty.....so I cursed her out!!


----------



## walker

looks like i will be replacing another left front wheel bearing


----------



## Big D

I changed the brakes on Thurs. Today I'm going to take of the winch. It's seized. I have a feeling it's just gummed up with mud and need to be cleaned and lubed.


----------



## badazzbrute

Today, I built and installed a split tube system on my Brute. Check it out and let me know what you guys think....



























Buy the way, I was remodeling my guest bathroom and told my wife that after I was done with the task I was working on, I was going to do something for the Brute. I was told "finish your speakers, and we can work on this later". I have such a good woman..... Of course, she is getting ideas for next year when I get her a Brute...LOL


----------



## Big D

That looks great! You should post stock picture and what it looks like now.

She sounds like a great lady...smart to. She wants you to use yours as the test bike so by the time she has hers, you'll know exactly what to do....right the first time


----------



## bruteforce504

Yesterday i installed my red secondary clutch spring and threw the 30" silverbacks on the brute. then took her for a test ride in the yard. cuts grass very well:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Got Stuck, Then cleaned all the dang mud off of it lol


----------



## blue beast

08GreenBrute said:


> Got Stuck, Then cleaned all the dang mud off of it lol


 hey hey now !!! we dont get stuck, we just lose traction momentarily


----------



## BrutemanAl

Well not today but tomorrow I am finally going to get the bike up and running again,Going to change the torn cv boot on the front,and replace the front and rear seals. have not been riding on about 2 months,after it is fixed up a few of us are gunna giver and go for a good run,Im so excited !!! 
I think I may just pee myself Im so excited !!!!!!


----------



## gpinjason

went out and started them up and let them run for about 20 minutes... taking the brute out tomorrow night  

Did notice my rear seal is leaking a little bit! :nutkick: guess I'll be fixing that sometime soon...


----------



## Trackcutter

Some big jobs to finish : wire in winch with smart solenoid to a second battery and fit a horn and switch


----------



## Big D

Took the winches off both quads, took them apart and got the big chucks of mud out. I'll wait for help to really clean them out well. I could just see myself taking them completely apart and thinking...oh crap...now what do I do


----------



## bruteforce504

i took my 3" air snork off the air box and put some silicone in it and put it back on. trying to make sure all the parts that arent glued together are sealed as good as it can get. also noticed my front seal is leaking. man these seals are pain in the ***.


----------



## swampthing

I put her in the swamp where she belongs.


----------



## KMKjr

Finally installing my Kujo front UCA bushings.


----------



## walker

abused the shat out of it sunday . and gave it a good bath on monday ....


----------



## gpinjason

Rode it hard and put it up wet Saturday night... will be pulling it out to clean it really good maybe this weekend, need to dielectric everything again, clean and lube choke cables, change rear oil seal, fix a flat tire (slow leak I think around rim), and change some fluids... 

I might even get the hair to relocate the radiator and install a temp gauge... We'll see how that goes...


----------



## blue beast

got her muddy sunday finally got around to cleaning her today , looks better but needs some TLC . gotta tighten up the locker and change the fluids sometime this week . vacation is just about over.go back to work monday .been off since last tuesday.


----------



## muddin

well to day i cut the end of my muffler off but the piece that fits infront of the turbine i cant seem to get it out any tips im tryin to gut my muffler but cant get the stuff out haha oh and does any one have a hmf that will work a brute force 650 sra and i would be willing to make a deal with you about buyin it please let me know asap my brute is in the shop and i need to get it out of there cause its in the way please help


----------



## badazzbrute

I got my MSD charge inhancer today (model 4244). Placed it on setting 3 ( stock/modified) and took a couple runs in the yard. I can't even pull a wheelie right now... Reason is that when you stand still and punch the throttle, the back tires just spin and throw dirt... You have to let off the gas in order to get grip :rockn:. Remember that I have 30" backs. I dug 8" trenches everytime I hit the gas... My wife is going to kill me. I also noticed that my exhaust gas is cooler, due to the added fuel... This thing rocks.... I can only imagine what it will be like when I get someone to write a custom program for me....


----------



## NMKawierider

Very cool Badazzbrute. Good luck with the wife! Mine just got her first new battery today. The old one was still doing ok, but it was 5 years old and with a big ride coming up, it was time.


----------



## 09Teryx

Got some parts in the mail yesterday so spent today, putting a EPI clutch kit in the Teryx, hardwired in my GPS power and mini amp power behind the dash, fixed some cracks in plastic side panel, was a pretty productive day, first try with the new kit in was black marks across garage floor, it's never done that before, bring on the deep stuff.


----------



## RDWD

Ordered brake pads, not very exciting but it beats nothing.


----------



## walker

RDWD said:


> Ordered brake pads, not very exciting but it beats nothing.


 
about time ... if you wanna wait till meet and greet i will install for a bud light .. bwhahahahaha


----------



## blue beast

got it clean, changed the fluids, didnt even have to change the front diff this time. no water in it , it was as clean as when i put it in the first time, i think i got lucky. this is the third ride on the same front oil. got the diff lock set a little tighter. di it like the book said , should be good .


----------



## oldmanbrute

Put on my MIMB stickers


----------



## RDWD

Thanks for the offer Walker you wanna rejet that bad boy for a six pack?


----------



## walker

RDWD said:


> Thanks for the offer Walker you wanna rejet that bad boy for a six pack?


 
that would be a no :nutkick:


----------



## RDWD

12 pack? Come on let's make a deal.


----------



## Big D

Hey Walker, don't settle for anything less than beer, BBQ & babysitting.


----------



## RDWD

Well I got beer and can sho nuff make some good q. Baby sitting not so much. Really good q though I mean top notch.


----------



## gpinjason

Cleaned it up real good, getting ready to change the rear seal, all fluids, possibly jet it, and rack the radiator... we'll see how enthusiastic I get once I start working on it...


----------



## KMKjr

Winked at her.


----------



## brute for mud

i put full armor on and made sure it did its job


----------



## Big D

Cross your fingers...we're going tomorrow to look at a new motor for my quad. If it's okay, the fun begins.


----------



## Big D

Well, we picked it up. I watched J drive off with my quad and two engines a short time ago. We'll be working on it this weekend. I'm soooo excited :WAYV:


----------



## RDWD

Good for you hope you get it up and running soon.


----------



## wolf_36

racked my rad awhile back and thought it looked bare so made a custom cover 
gonna do the mimb snorkel this weekend

well wont let me add picture but it's the same as the avatar.


----------



## Big D

MY BABY'S BACK!!!!! You should see and hear her. By the time I got to Rozzy's place he had the engine in place and shined up the plastics. He went out of his comfort zone and let me do some of the work to finish it off.

It sounded really cool without the muffler, but alas it was put on. 
I'm ready for the long weekend now :WAYV:


----------



## badazzbrute

oldmanbrute said:


> Put on my MIMB stickers


I put on my MIMB stickers today...


----------



## gpinjason

Big D said:


> MY BABY'S BACK!!!!! You should see and hear her. By the time I got to Rozzy's place he had the engine in place and shined up the plastics. He went out of his comfort zone and let me do some of the work to finish it off.
> 
> It sounded really cool without the muffler, but alas it was put on.
> I'm ready for the long weekend now :WAYV:


Congrats D!! now go out and get it muddy!


----------



## swampthing

Big D said:


> MY BABY'S BACK!!!!! You should see and hear her. By the time I got to Rozzy's place he had the engine in place and shined up the plastics. He went out of his comfort zone and let me do some of the work to finish it off.
> 
> It sounded really cool without the muffler, but alas it was put on.
> I'm ready for the long weekend now :WAYV:


That's awesome, hope yer ridin goes well. :bigok: I put new "O" rings on the valve covers (had a leaker.)


----------



## filthyredneck

Yesterday, put on my MIMB stickers, removed the badly scarred up/ragged 750 EFI stickers from rear fenders, new spark plugs, and installed a quiet core in the muzzy (ha, didnt really quiet it down much)


----------



## RDWD

Finally put the radiator on the rack yesterday. I can already tell a huge difference in the temp.


----------



## brutemike

Pulled the rad out to start the relocation now just have to make the mount for it.


----------



## triston

getting jet kit in the bike for copiah creek!!:rockn:in amite $$$


----------



## bshattuck87

Hey gpinjason, why don't you flip your wheels to give your bike a much more stable stance? That's what I did to my stockers until I can afford to get some new wheels, plus it doesn't look all that bad!

Before flipping them :










After :










Brenton


----------



## gpinjason

94blacksnk - I was worried that the valve stem might get ripped off on the inside... and I'm not sure it will fit in my shed like that... it barely fits now

This weekend I pulled my carbs off to find that the choke plungers are corroded and sticking... What do you guys do to "disconnect" the chokes? just unhook the cable from the choke lever on the handlebar? I don't want to mess with them anymore... 

Pic is kinda blurry.. but you can kinda see the corrosion..


----------



## phreebsd

disconnect them is all


----------



## Coolwizard

Yesterday I chaged the oil and diff fluids on the Camo. Changed the oil and rear diff fluid on the team green but stripped out the *^#* allen bolt on the front diff. Gotta find a hex bolt for it today.


----------



## bshattuck87

I ended up taking a punch and a small hammer to get mine loose after I stripped it out as well.

Brenton


----------



## gpinjason

Coolwizard said:


> Yesterday I chaged the oil and diff fluids on the Camo. Changed the oil and rear diff fluid on the team green but stripped out the *^#* allen bolt on the front diff. Gotta find a hex bolt for it today.


I was worried about my diff drains when I went to change my fluids, but my 09 already has Hex bolts in the drain instead of the allen head... I'm wondering if Kawi changed that, or if the dealer changed them out when I brought it in for my first service....


----------



## swampthing

I'm pretty sure that Kawi changed the allen head diff drain screw to a hex on the 09 models and never looked back to the original hex head mess.


----------



## gpinjason

swampthing said:


> I'm pretty sure that Kawi changed the allen head diff drain screw to a hex on the 09 models and never looked back to the original hex head mess.


my buddy's 08 650i has the hex heads also...


----------



## bshattuck87

gpinjason said:


> 94blacksnk - I was worried that the valve stem might get ripped off on the inside... and I'm not sure it will fit in my shed like that... it barely fits now


I know how you feel... lol I have not one centimeter to spare on both sides of the Brute with it in the back of my truck. When I start building my storage shed in a few months, I'll have to make sure I measure 5 times and cut once to make sure I make the door big enough. ha

Brenton


----------



## gpinjason

If I was to build my own shed, I would have swing out doors almost the same width of the shed... but my shed was already there when I bought the house... 10x12 metal with sliding doors... it works though.. fits both wheelers with room for mower and all the other junk I need to keep in there... just the door needs to be a little wider

Sorry... **Thread Hijack OFF*** Back to topic... I'm gonna get my carbs back on today hopefully!


----------



## bruteforce504

My 09 still had the Allen heads on the drains for the front and rear. I had to change them out to the hex heads


----------



## Coolwizard

gpinjason said:


> I was worried about my diff drains when I went to change my fluids, but my 09 already has Hex bolts in the drain instead of the allen head... I'm wondering if Kawi changed that, or if the dealer changed them out when I brought it in for my first service....


My Camo is a '10 and it has hex heads, so Kawi did change them sometime between '09 -'10.


----------



## BrutemanAl

Changed all the oils,washed Brutus,then waxed it to try to get some scratch's out,didnt work though,but its clean


----------



## brute21

fixed the rear hub after I broke it. Now I am going to fix the idle so it wont go dead in the water.


----------



## badazzbrute

Changed the oil, replaced front and rear main output shaft seals, and installed blue LED corner lights and cut low beam wires. Still have to install my 1.5" pipe lift to add to the extreme lift. Will wait on that untill after the CCC ride...


----------



## GODSMACK

Did the stock exhaust mod today , Luv'in that throaty sound! got a ton of pics if anyone needs any for whatever reason.


----------



## Polaris425

New boots on the front end. Gotta get her washed and shined up now before the big ride this weekend!


----------



## gpinjason

Finally fixed my leaky tire... and pulled off the recoil starter and cleaned the mud outta it...


----------



## MiMudder

I just spent a ton of money buying stuff to install over Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## wolf_36

Gut the guts up to put a snorkel on my brute(with the help of this site mimb snorkel) , was no where near as hard as I thought it would be , seems like it even made it run better hit the trottle and she stood almost straight up and it never did that before .


----------



## NMKawierider

Got it a new lower steering stem bearing, made it greasable like the old one and installed it.


----------



## swampthing

Washed it fer Granny's 80th birthday bash...LOL! she'll be sooooo happy.( Really, the lengths i go to, I swear I'm a saint)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

LOOKED AT PICS OF MINE......:flames:  WISHING I WAS HOME TO RIDE!!


----------



## novass

pulled off skid plates changed oil in everything now its hot out.gonna pull wheels and tires off tonight i have i loose tie rod gonna tighten it up havent rode since marengo . finally getting busy at work.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Finally ran my fuel vent to the pod and siliconed the airbox drain hole. Mud Buddy's here I come !!!


----------



## Polaris425

going to remove the ball joint tonight see if i can fix the threads.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Glad to see I'm not the only one who always seems to be turning a wrench the week before a big ride.....argggghh!! Never fails...


----------



## monsterbrute750

Now I'm searching for a battery for my Rhino...Nobody seems to have one except the dealer and I don't wanna pay $130 for one !!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

tried to figure out why my YFZ 450 i got on sat wont Charge the stupid battery :thinking:


----------



## walker

where to start upper a arms off to get rebushed , fixed threads on stupid ball joint , changed all fluids , and spark plugs, now waiting on a arms to be ready and my new something or anothers to come in....


----------



## monsterbrute750

Something or anothers huh ? Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## islandlife

made my crappy winch work again after i ripped the terminals out the side and filled it with mud.


----------



## walker

monsterbrute750 said:


> Something or anothers huh ? Hmmmmmm.....


 
yep top secret jet propulsion system i've been working on


----------



## filthyredneck

I've got a few irons in the fire....tore the plastics off the other day to try and find a loose wire/issue... acts like its fixed now so we'll see. Re-braced my snorkels so they stand up straight again. Pulled a rear axle to change cv boot...stupid keeper clip broke on axle when I pulled the cv joint off so now cant put back together till I go pick up a new clip (gonna get a handful of em'). PC III came in yesterday, will be going to pick it up some time wednesday afternoon. Got everything rounded up and sittin here ready to change my HL springs out and put the factory ones back on to see how I like it with the Catvos but havnt started yet....may wait till next week to do this. Went today and picked up my new set of 31 skinny/wide laws on MSA Reapers and 1" billet wheelspacers....will put them on in the morning when I get off work. Still need to change fluids.


----------



## jctgumby

Just got done changin' fluids and washin' her up good...Ready to load her up and head to CCC Sat. morning


----------



## Big D

islandlife said:


> made my crappy winch work again after i ripped the terminals out the side and filled it with mud.


Must me the lack of coffee. The way I read that... it now works BECAUSE you ripped the terminals off and filled it with mud.


----------



## walker

man its been along 2 days .. helped filthy put on gorilla relocte kit .. then got a arms back installed . new highlifter radiator installed .. now getting ready to go punish my new something or anothers my buddy is bringing with him... video's will be posted sunday


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yeah buddy....sure interested in those "something or anothers" you keep speaking of....gotta get some feedback soon...


----------



## countryboy61283

Double checked mine today make sure nothing was wrong, put my lrd back on with new core and packing


----------



## eagleeye76

The 360 was overdue so I changed the oils and put some brake pads on. I'm not sure why but it will stop now with just the front brakes now. Could be because only half of the metal plate was left. I think we got our use out of them.


----------



## D_Man09750

within the last 2 weeks : MIMB snorks, stock exhaust mod, lift, tires/wheels, and clutch springs haha


----------



## 03maxpower

Put my muzzy pro on can't want to get it tuned now almost rolled my wife off the back with the way it is now tuned for the hmf. and wow it does not take long to melt plastic.


----------



## Polaris425

Rode the stank out of it @ CCC!!!! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

Threw her in pretty much everything I could find at CCC!!!


----------



## kawboy1

Adjusted the belt


----------



## swampthing

took it to the doctor for some valve adjustment.


----------



## Eight

used it as a latter to get a tarp.


----------



## islandlife

wired a blitzlift 12v compressorr into the rear ammo box, and made a new shiftknob. then went and found some mud!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

got them both cleaned up just to get them dirty again :rockn:


----------



## rapalapaul

blue parking light mod


----------



## Beachcruiser

I put it through some farm field mud this weekend. It was my transportation to and from my secret spot. We were whitewing hunting Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## rapalapaul

nice brute love the color.:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Man it was a LOOOONG weekend! Picked up Walker's "something or anothers" and N20torious's new Twisted 5" for Twisted Customs in Spring on friday and stopped in Lufkin to pick up my PC 3 since it came in late..brought them with me to Jacksonville. Tinkered with the bikes friday night, more tinkering for most of the day saturday. Tore my brute up in the SECOND hole I attempted at River Run (its in front of my bike at the end of Walker's vid where I am stopped). Rode with a friend in his RZR the rest of the night, and then came back to camp around midnight or later and packed it in and made the long haul back to Dayton with meangreen360 in my rearview mirror the whole trip. Have spent countless hours out in the barn trying to figure out what went wrong since I've been home. Got it running again, but not right so tearing down even farther...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Sucks man!! Hope to hear better news soon...


----------



## 650Brute

After it started, (it's been a few months) Took the Brute to the farm, gathered wood, and worked a few trails, gonna hang some stands soon.


----------



## Eight

Found my problem. Glad it was an easy fix.


----------



## kawboy1

installed home made crossover intake and polished carb slides.


----------



## stoneman

Got tired of buying fans so I built a radiator relocator for my Outty.


----------



## stoneman

and one more


----------



## Roboquad

fixed leak in the water pump, broke something in the carb.


----------



## islandlife

over the weekend: 12v compressor and small air tank. skid blocks to extend the life of my rear rack :bigok:, and whiped up a custom shift knob.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Put some snorkels on wife's brute, next project is relocte radiator and 30" or bigger laws or backs


----------



## walker

MonsterRenegade said:


> Put some snorkels on wife's brute, next project is relocte radiator and 30" or bigger laws or backs


ever need any help jamie i'm right down the road ... and took my gas tank out cleaned and replaced fuel filter , drill holes in gas tank skid... and changed belt ...


----------



## rowdy-outty

I might take you up on that, been tryin to get my buddies runnin but no matter what we do it wont idle.


----------



## filthyredneck

Cleaned gas tank and changed fuel filter.... Tank skid mod.


----------



## walker

MonsterRenegade said:


> I might take you up on that, been tryin to get my buddies runnin but no matter what we do it wont idle.


i'm no charlie daniels of the torque wrench but i do ok ..lol... ut i will have to do some research about jetting .. have you talked to bootlegger on here he is the man when it come to jetting a brute


----------



## rowdy-outty

No, im still new here. I only know a few of you guys


----------



## hondarider3

well friday took the rancher apart, took the motor to an atv shop, its getting bored, and hopefully will be finished today,


----------



## rowdy-outty

post a pic of your new bored cylinder


----------



## hondarider3

me???


----------



## rowdy-outty

hondarider3 said:


> me???


 yes


----------



## hondarider3

i havent gotten it back yet, but i will when i get it back


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nothing to the brute, but i put a stator in the yfz


----------



## kawboy1

Installed HMF and Dynatek.


----------



## NMKawierider

She got a fresh set of ODI grips today...:rockn:


----------



## 03maxpower

i got it dyno'd today 41.93 hp 33 ftlb torque one run was 52 hp but couldnt get it again said it was a fluke im happy it runs great


----------



## BleednGreen68

Used mine to haul the "new to me" Jet ski I just bought so I can work on it haha.


----------



## Roboquad

5 oil changes and new plugs. tried to track down 4wd. issue but got lost in the wires.


----------



## bruiser quad

Working on putting on a new belt, stupid secondary bolt won't come loose......
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8576


----------



## BigBruteSteve

changed the oil..

i wanna know whats the tank skid mod...link please!


----------



## bruiser quad

BigBruteSteve said:


> ...
> i wanna know whats the tank skid mod...link please!


search it, you take the skid of the gas tank (outer shell) and drill a series of 1-1.5" holes in it so any mud or debris washes out easily. Well worth it! When I went to do mine it had prolly 8-10 lbs of poo in it...


----------



## NMKawierider

bruiser quad said:


> search it, you take the skid of the gas tank (outer shell) and drill a series of 1-1.5" holes in it so any mud or debris washes out easily. Well worth it! When I went to do mine it had prolly 8-10 lbs of poo in it...


Realy?? Might have to check mine.


----------



## bruiser quad

nmkawierider said:


> Realy?? Might have to check mine.


well not "poo"... Haha! Your is prolly full of sand. I mainly drilled out all the lower corners, shoot some water in and watch "poo" roll out the other holes...


----------



## 1bigforeman

^^^I've done this mod and no more "poo" from mine. :haha:

The other day I put new shoes on mine. Brake shoes that is....


----------



## filthyredneck

Re-Tapped front cylinder spark plug hole, some re-wiring, dielectric grease, workin on gettin all put back together from Labor Day weekend at River Run (almost done), and added a new heat shield...think its gonna help out alot


----------



## fstang24

went out to the garage pull the cover of the brute, stood there an admire it for a while, checked air pressure, put some air in the tires, gave it a quick whipe down (not like it needed it) was gonna fire it up until girlfriend walked in and said "would you stop starring at that thing and lets go", covered her back up, walked away shaking my head saying "wish i could spend more time with you baby" i was talking about the brute...


----------



## KMKjr

fstang24 said:


> went out to the garage pull the cover of the brute, stood there an admire it for a while, checked air pressure, put some air in the tires, gave it a quick whipe down (not like it needed it) was gonna fire it up until girlfriend walked in and said "would you stop starring at that thing and lets go", covered her back up, walked away shaking my head saying "wish i could spend more time with you baby" i was talking about the brute...


You did say "girlfriend", they are a dime a dozen.

Get a wife.....they never want to see you!


----------



## BigBruteSteve

today i took of my belt..it was so small the clutches were bearly touching it!..then i tore into my cousins arctic cat..needs new front axle,brake caliper,pads,tie rods,..ill do all the work but he needs money


----------



## fstang24

big brute steve, get your springs in yet?


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> You did say "girlfriend", they are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Get a wife.....they never want to see you!


hey, watch it...I'm a girlfriend :aargh4:


----------



## fstang24

I didnt say i was complaining lol..


----------



## BigBruteSteve

fstang24 said:


> big brute steve, get your springs in yet?


i have them..but havent gotten them installed...saturday i burned my belt:34: helping my cousin out of a deep hole...so now im waiting for my dayco xtx belt..once i have it..im goin with filthyRedneck to install it...


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> hey, watch it...I'm a girlfriend :aargh4:


I'm going to use my inside voice now....lol


----------



## Big D

aw come on.....spit it out....I can take it


----------



## BigBruteSteve

put in almond prim...red secondary..holy **** my bike feels 10x stronger!


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> aw come on.....spit it out....I can take it


Ok. I'll stay tame for now.

How about:

What's her name?


----------



## brute2215

just put in first set of front and rear seals..... better keep some in stock!!!


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Ok. I'll stay tame for now.
> 
> How about:
> 
> What's her name?


Funny. Funny.  Rozzy you gonna take that?


----------



## islandlife

engine oil and filter, rear diff fluid, cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Got in my lime green parking lights. Ordered full Ricochet skids today....:rockn:


----------



## fstang24

woo hoo, got to fire up the brute today and take it for a short spin, probaly hit up crosby tomorrow around noon for a little ride............


----------



## brutemike

Got time to set all of the valves first time ive done it and it was cake should have done this along time ago and kept up on it. Its amazeing the brute starts up with in a second or two before it took forever but i seen why the valves where TIGHT:bigeyes: but good now. :rockn:


----------



## islandlife

removed kebc fork and did some minor trimming of the plastics


----------



## KMKjr

Fender flares, Kujo bushings and front shock bushings, 5 hour ride!!


----------



## kawboy1

Fitted new tires and wheels.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bout to go for a ride:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Off to see the Wizard.... and hopefully get my bike fixed!:rockn:


----------



## brute2215

Put a inline fuel shut off valve and washed it up a little....Wish i was ridin this weekend!! :aargh4:


----------



## filthyredneck

Picked up a set of Teryx bevel gears & a new wire harness... the gears are on the back burner for now but I'm about to go start on the harness now. HOPEFULLY it will cure all of these electrical probs I've been experiencing. Also, found out that the fuel pump and CDI are both GOOD!!! I was soooo excited, so it leaves pretty much an electrical issue (more than likely) or possibly a clogged or bad fuel injector. Not much else to test.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Put on those 31's on the Black Diesels, and changed the secondary spring to Yellow


----------



## jctgumby

Put in a UNI Filter and got the DG-5 wired in and working...I like it


----------



## BigBruteSteve

put in a full muzzy..and also a stereo system, has 8 6.5s and a kenwood radio...then went on a 3hr ride...love the fact that the muzzy is heat wrapped..didnt feel any heat on my leg!


----------



## phreebsd

Rode the brute and prairie today. 
I rode the p360 wot for 1.5 stretch and got it up to 46. Certainly as fast as the day i got on stockers. 

The brute maxed out at 45 and was wobbling so hard


----------



## filthyredneck

Got the new wire harness installed & dielectric greased ALL of my connections.... Seems like its cured all my probs so far. Gonna degrease the motor and do some cleanin.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Just helped my buddy put a wire harness on his Teryx. It was like doing surgery with all those connections !!


----------



## KMKjr

Washed her.


----------



## filthyredneck

monsterbrute750 said:


> Just helped my buddy put a wire harness on his Teryx. It was like doing surgery with all those connections !!


Lol...yeah theres a bunch of em, but wasnt too bad on the brute because they all just kinda fell where they were suppost to be and since the harness just hangs on the side of the frame it wasnt hard to route it either. If I'd got on it and stayed on it I believe I couldve done the whole job of removing and reinstalling the harness in about 4-5 hours (and thats cleaning & dielectric greasing ALL connections)


----------



## 650Brute

Spent the Weekend with the Brute at the Farm, only to find a puking front diff:thinking:


----------



## gpinjason

I thought about it... :thinking:









:Thinkingof_:




.


----------



## KMKjr

gpinjason said:


> I thought about it... :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Thinkingof_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice matching hat!

And suck it up princess and go for it......


----------



## gpinjason

^-- Thanks! I was the only person to attempt that hole.. unsuccessfully, but I tried.. .LOL


----------



## KMKjr

gpinjason said:


> ^-- Thanks! I was the only person to attempt that hole.. unsuccessfully, but I tried.. .LOL


Sounds very familiar.......

Honda's?


----------



## gpinjason

No the blue brute behind me in the pic... A prairie 360 and my wife on the kodiak 400...


----------



## blue beast

i washed the beast...changed the front diff oil... agian ...tryed to find the clicking in the left front cv joint... was unseccessful..gotta go tomorrow get some more boot bands so i can take the boot off and see inside it..that will tell me more.


----------



## KMKjr

Backed it outside, took a picture (it was clean!), back into garage.

LOF and fluids tonight.


----------



## Roboquad

washed the dust off.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

not on mine..but i work on my cousins 06 arctic cat.....changed a right front axle and changed the brake disc,and calipers...also changed oil,front/rear diff oilspark plug.new air filter and then we washed it


----------



## kawboy1

Disconected chokes and upped the main jets from 142 fr & 145 r to 145 fr & 150 r.


----------



## KMKjr

Drove it to the neighbors to pick up raccoon trap.....avoided puddle...lol It's too clean!


----------



## Coolwizard

Yesterday I changed the belt and installed a maroon primary on the '08. ...Wow what a difference!
Today I'm cleaning the airfilter and changing the fluids


----------



## kawa650

Looked in the garage to make sure the brute hadn't eaten' the can-am I parked next to it last weekend, they seem to be getting along good for now!!!


----------



## kawboy1

Changed back to 142 fr & 145 rear.


----------



## 650Brute

flushed diffs and Show n Shine clean up. Wow, its green again.... LOL


----------



## kawboy1

Cut 2 coils off the carb springs.


----------



## BruteGirl

Removed the factory decals and put on my new hot pink flame grips...sprayed her down as well.

Waiting on things to get here so i can get her looking like she belongs to me.


----------



## fstang24

took my daughters polaris outlaw 90 out and drained the old fuel from the tank and carb bowl, put fresh gas in and it started right up, hopefully we can go out for a little ride.


----------



## gpinjason

Took them outta the shed and let them breathe for a bit... And got the wife and little buddy to get on the brute for pics!


----------



## fstang24

remove the cvt cover and clutches, getting ready to install an almond secondary when ever it arrives from epi


----------



## NMKawierider

fstang24 said:


> remove the cvt cover and clutches, getting ready to install an almond secondary when ever it arrives from epi


You are going to like it...a lot. Its a lot like my Dalton Violet, excpt it gives a little more on the low end.


----------



## filthyredneck

Took the brute out last night and blew the cob webs out of it...runs awesome!
Got it stuck so bad it took probably close to 2 hours to get it out, went out to unload it this morning and realized I had twisted one of my rear tires off of the outside bead of the rim...OOPS...too much power :rockn:
Got it all cleaned up, tire fixed, and installed a 1" pipe lift on front. Now the front end sits higher than the rear...like it lots.


----------



## fstang24

thanks nmkawierider, hope i like it as well, how you liking those bajacross tires?


----------



## Col_Sanders

Got stuck in 2wd. Put it in 4 and when the fronts started spinning I gave her a little throttle. I know dont do that. Loud bang and motor died. Fired right back up no broke axle, front end still pulls and when lifted off the ground and spun by hand I get no clunking/grinding/popping?

Further investigation tomorrow but its clean now. 

And Filthy, what ended up being the problem with your bike?


----------



## NMKawierider

fstang24 said:


> thanks nmkawierider, hope i like it as well, how you liking those bajacross tires?


Like em. Tough tire. Good on everything except steep soft sand. Tried some Racelines I won. Had a blast with them in the sand...so much..I'm buying then their own set of rims.


----------



## filthyredneck

.................And Filthy, what ended up being the problem with your bike?[/quote]

Main issue was the same as its always been since I bought it -ELECTRICAL!:dunno: Ended up gettin a new wiring harness for it and spent a few hours out in the barn gettin it all swap'd over, runs like a scalded @$$ ape now! So far ALL of the issues I was having have went away, so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for now.


----------



## hondarider3

lol, and monster renegade, here is your pics of my cylinder, sorry it took so long, i have been busy, and just got it back a few days ago


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I did the gas tank skid mod this weekend. I also installed an aluminum heat shield on the left side of the skid to protect it from the Muzzy.


----------



## hondarider3

what else should i do, im thinkin snorkel, or maybe something that i can do with regular stuff we have at the shop, but idk what all i could do...:thinking:


----------



## hondarider3

got her snorkeled


----------



## kawa650

Yanked some kind of palm tree out the ground with the brute thats getting too that big previous owners planted too close to the house so its rubbing on it. It was blocking part of the front porch also, took a few good hits but got it out


----------



## kawboy1

Removed KEBC fork and installed spark arrestor.


----------



## BruteGirl

Warn Winch installed... found the perfect sparkly pink marine grade vinyl to recover my seat with.....


----------



## lilbigtonka

just got done washing and shining the brute and 300 up fixing to post pics in the show n shine thread


----------



## BigBruteSteve

i installed MIMB HIDs..thats what ima call them....i drilled out the base.and used H1 bulbs..they fit perfect into the housing..used some epoxy just like the thread said..and its FKNNN bright!


----------



## swampthing

Bought a new one, so I guess I paid for my quad today


----------



## islandlife

loaded it up for a weekend of camping


----------



## filthyredneck

Got a new fuel injector wire harness & throttle position sensor in the mail for it yesterday. Gonna go pull a side panel off and clean the throttle body while i'm changin the parts out.


----------



## filthyredneck

Put the injector wire harness on, started tinkering with other stuff.... ended up taking apart a roll-over sensor (I had a spare one) and fixed it up to where I wont cut off again the next time I'm leaning hard in a nasty hole. Also started installing some blue lights underneath as well as white strobes up front


----------



## Big D

BruteGirl said:


> Warn Winch installed... found the perfect sparkly pink marine grade vinyl to recover my seat with.....


I was a little worried about this, until I read your name....not that there's anything wrong with guys who like pink :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Might have mine sold... got a msg about it earlier...


----------



## MiMudder

Lets see... Installed a Triple Flow Radiator in the stock location, Water Temp Gauge, HMF Swamp Exhaust, Power Commander III, Full Skid Plates, Ground Block, and Koplin Gas Cans.


----------



## fstang24

installed an almond secondary, cant say it was easy but got her done, so far so good


----------



## brute for mud

put in maroon primary in


----------



## fstang24

how you liking the maroon primary brute for mud??


----------



## KMKjr

Gotta fix the winch today.

Yesterday put puck board skidplates on the underside of the neighbors 800xp.


----------



## kawboy1

Instaled almond secondary and removed xover intake due to electric fuel pump sh*#ing itself !


----------



## KMKjr

Winch fixed (contactor (Viper winch) was corroded all to hell inside), K&N filter precharged installed, changed all fluids, inlcuding brake fluid and serviced front brakes.


----------



## Injected

Finally recieved the HL spring tool from HL, so once i get a few cups of coffee in me , i'll be installing the springs.


----------



## fstang24

kawboy1 said:


> Instaled almond secondary and removed xover intake due to electric fuel pump sh*#ing itself !


Have you had a chance to try out the almond spring;.


----------



## kawboy1

Yep......a lot better than the black but only did a short run with it......have to wait till I go for a proper ride. It feels as though the snap is back to about what it was previous to the new tire/wheels.


----------



## Polaris425

Tried to sell it. haha


----------



## NMKawierider

Installed my Moose Dual Gasser throttle and moved my 4wd switch over to the left side where that useless override button was. Now my left thumb has something to do. Used an aircraft-quality latching snap switch. No more taking my hand off the gas to flip that rocker.





and of course the new ODI I just bought won't work, so a nice set of Pro Grips were in order.


----------



## Polaris425

nmkawierider said:


> Installed my Moose Dual Gasser throttle and moved my 4wd switch over to the left side where that useless override button was. Now my left thumb has something to do. Used an aircraft-quality latching snap switch. No more taking my hand off the gas to flip that rocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the new ODI I just bought won't work, so a nice set of Pro Grips were in order.


Wow... Im impressed! :rockn:


----------



## swampthing

Broke it in and got it muddy.


----------



## Eight

Sat on it and promised to take it riding soon.


----------



## KMKjr

Grease fittings installed for rear spindle bushings.


----------



## Big D

swampthing said:


> Broke it in and got it muddy.


Good for you 
So where are the dirty pictures


----------



## brutematt750

ordered asr pro x tie rods and ends


----------



## KMKjr

Front EBC severe duty brake pads installled.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bought me a set of Douglas wheels for my Raceline tires and mounted them. These will be my soft-stuff tires and the Bajas will be for the rocks & mountain trails.

*Brute with Raceline tires on Douglas wheels*


----------



## Polaris425

nmkawierider said:


> Bought me a set of Douglas wheels for my Raceline tires and mounted them. These will be my soft-stuff tires and the Bajas will be for the rocks & mountain trails.
> 
> *Brute with Raceline tires on Douglas wheels*


LOOK REALLY GOOD :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

that is sikkkkk i am likin that look alot


----------



## NMKawierider

Thanks! and those were the cheapest rims I could find with the offset I needed...just 69 ea. shipped.


----------



## lilbigtonka

well cheap or not it is badace...i dont think i would be switching rims and tires to much with how that looks


----------



## NMKawierider

lilbigtonka said:


> well cheap or not it is badace...i dont think i would be switching rims and tires to much with how that looks


Allright...talked me into it...I'll leave them on a while...hehe I won the tires at an ATV event a few months ago and tried them on the stock rims. Like them a lot but the backs did rub a bit...so..they desurved their own rims.


----------



## kawboy1

Looks awsome man! How do they perform compared to your other set?


----------



## NMKawierider

kawboy1 said:


> Looks awsome man! How do they perform compared to your other set?


Night and day in mud, sand and dune-climbing. These hook-up way better in that stuff then the Bajas, but I think I'll trust the the 8-plys of the Bajas on the sharp rocks and flat desert.


----------



## fstang24

nmkawierider said:


> Bought me a set of Douglas wheels for my Raceline tires and mounted them. These will be my soft-stuff tires and the Bajas will be for the rocks & mountain trails.
> 
> *Brute with Raceline tires on Douglas wheels*


 very nice, 2 sets of wheels and tires


----------



## 650Brute

Looks really Nice!!


----------



## islandlife

new waterproof switch for the fan override, and changed out the rear diff fluid due to some water intrusion. guess i need to do some axle seals:aargh4:


----------



## swampthing

washed it.


----------



## 650Brute

Went and looked at it.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

ORDERED THE MUD INDUSTRIES SNORKELS!

GONNA HAVE A PILE OF PARTS TO INSTALL WHE I GET HOME. SHOULD HAVE ALL KINDS OF INSTALL PICS...CANT FREAKIN WAIT!!:rockn:


----------



## kawboy1

Installed steering damper off a KFX 450.


----------



## KMKjr

Got some wiring issues to mend at ignition switch and some flat tires on neighbors PoPo to tend to.


----------



## Bootlegger

Mine is in the process of getting a new Primary from CMG clutch mods, All the fluids changed, and hopefully some heart surgery very soon.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Changed oil, gave them all a good cleaning and polish. Ready to go get them dirty next weekend at Soggy Bottoms...Come on rain !!!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Installed a battery tender, and started the oil cooler install. I had to go today and get some brass 90's for the sandwich adapter. I'm going to go work on it now.


----------



## bigbadbrute750

Installed a almond primary and a red secondary, and boy did it wake her up!


----------



## Injected

Installed my custom mount for the temp gauge


----------



## king05

I gave it just a little bling. New billet shifter knob


----------



## monsterbrute750

New belt, new front engine seal, new left front diff seal.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Full big gun exhaust system. Sounds mean!


----------



## KMKjr

Didn't take her huntin' and I can tell she's mad now!


----------



## wood butcher

just buttoned mine back up today , all 4 chains new and replaced all oil seals in the motor and water pump seal


----------



## NMKawierider

wood butcher said:


> just buttoned mine back up today , all 4 chains new and replaced all oil seals in the motor and water pump seal


You know you are going to have to tell us the dos and don'ts about chain replacements. Maybe even a "How To"....hehe


----------



## Mudforce

Installed a back up lite today for the winter plowing season


----------



## wood butcher

if it wasnt so easy i would do a write up , i say just read section 5-25 in the manual and go for it. it was a breeze with the motor out, but would be alot harder if leftin. i do have to say one thing would make the job easier is if i had 3 hands , but really a simple job


----------



## NMKawierider

wood butcher said:


> if it wasnt so easy i would do a write up , i say just read section 5-25 in the manual and go for it. it was a breeze with the motor out, but would be alot harder if leftin. i do have to say one thing would make the job easier is if i had 3 hands , but really a simple job


Good..cause I think I'm hear'n some chain noise in mine when cold..won't be long...lol


----------



## islandlife

picked up some new wheels and rear rubber, pics up tomorrow


----------



## rowdy-outty

Basket case Brute----
2 months ago bought a 06 brute that was in pieces for over 2 years. Rebuilt carbs, new fuel pump, new fuel pickup tube/valve, cleaned fuel tank, replaced all bushings in front a-arms, got winch working again, changed all fluids and spark plugs, installed bayou snorks, gorilla rad kit. sold the itp's and 27" swamplites it came with and put stockers back on. Just got bike running again and put back together yesturday and she is runnin like a champ! 69mph top speed on the stockers and will wheelie with throttle only at 25mph. forgot how much fun it was to ride a bike that will wheelie. There will be some more changes in next few weeks, i will keep ya-all updated


----------



## Big D

J's been doing a lot of work on mine lately.
He put in the new (to me) engine and all the stuff the goes with that.
Recently it was tie rod ends and bearings

Next on the plate is brakes. I was starting to think breaks are for sissies but...I'm starting to think otherwise.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Redid the snorks yesturday so there not up against the radiator. Installed (walker's) diesel wheels and 32" termnators so wife can ride her bike for mudaholics. This will be her first weekend on her own bike. Yep she's a happy camper! "wife and bike are dirty but still look good" lol


----------



## islandlife

did nothing to mine, but changed the pinion and sprocket on my 7 year olds little Gio 50cc. lowered the gear ratio by about 25%, now it'll actually spin the tires when he's stuck instead of burning the clutch. still goes about 25 mph too.


----------



## KMKjr

Fixed a leak (screw in my tire).


----------



## king05

Put on new tie rod ends


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I added the catch can mod, no more oil in the air box


----------



## NMKawierider

2010Bruterider said:


> I added the catch can mod, no more oil in the air box


Nice job. Looks familier...lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

It should, I copied your post on how you did yours. There's really nothing to it. The bikes should have come with this from the factory. And thanks for sharing NMKAWIERIDER


----------



## NMKawierider

2010Bruterider said:


> It should, I copied your post on how you did yours. There's really nothing to it. The bikes should have come with this from the factory. And thanks for sharing NMKAWIERIDER


You are welcome. Any time

As for mine today..its what I did TO my Brute today. Mounted the snow plow brackets and test-hooked the plow making sure everything is aligned and working. From Toy to Utility...:34:


----------



## KMKjr

Repaired hand warmers.....that time of year again!


----------



## filthyredneck

Changed spark plugs and brought to meangreen360's house to try and figure out why it was running so crappy..... replaced throttle position sensor and she's finally back to running 100% again. 
:rock-on: Thanks bro.


----------



## byrd

im glad to hear u got the brute going again filthy. as for what i did today was remove my carbs and clean them up real good but found i got ripped off from the guy that tuned my carbs for me. ill start a thread and get yalls opinions


----------



## king05

I didnt get the chance to post yesterday, but i finally broke an axle joint in the fronts yesterday. :-(


----------



## BigBruteSteve

doulbe post


----------



## BigBruteSteve

put dielectric grease on everything i could reach...orderd some 2"spacers, went on a 7hr ride...7pm-2am...was real fun


----------



## brute for mud

I made a shift lever and put it on


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Pulled the shoes off and cleaned them. They are going on the 650i I just got and the 750 is getting 30 zillas. Pulling the plastics off of the 650i, Polaris sportsman 90 and the Honda recon for new paint before Christmas. My kids will have a cow as they are all getting bikes for Christmas. I can wait to see their faces.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Did this thurs but havent posted it, Took wife's brute over to John's (N2Orious)
He helped me (i pretty much watched and learned) install ne Dalhton clutch kit with orange primary and violet secondary. Plenty of clutch for the Dirty Two's now!


----------



## islandlife

got er dirty!


----------



## byrd

:haha: dang it looks like u live in hogwarths lmao. ive always wanted a camp somewhere like urs


----------



## islandlife

haha ya it was an eery lookin day yesterday. basecamp was an old abondoned shack too, creepy!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I got my oil pressure gauge installed. I put it right up front where i can't miss it


----------



## gpinjason

yesterday I tried to fix the carb on the Kodiak, but made it worse instead.... :nutkick:


----------



## BleednGreen68

I cleaned some carbs on a customers 650 sra today. Spotless baby! Now got to pull the tank and clean it out real good. It was driven into a pond and flipped upside down floating haha. What a mess!


----------



## NMKawierider

Mine got a complete oil change today.


----------



## islandlife

dropped the swingarm to do the bearings/seals. found a half gallon of muddy water mixed with tractor fluid in the everywhere. now i get to clean!! sweet!!
at least the hooped swingarm bearings are still in one crusty peice and nothing else looks damaged.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Been working on prepping three bikes for paint. May get to lay down some paint tomorrow.


----------



## Mudforce

Temp gauge installed!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Started laying paint today. greased all connections on the 650i and getting ready snorkle it tomorrow and lay some more paint down.


----------



## king05

Replaced broken axle and put on smoked headlight covers


----------



## BigBruteSteve

i put in the 2" spacers..looks super wide and low now...


----------



## byrd

Built a manual 4wd for hfdbuckley09 and put it on jack stands and made a video of it operating


----------



## king05

hooked up a reverse light


----------



## fstang24

took out my daughters outlaw, drained the fuel and carb bowl, lubed the chain cleaned her up all nice and removed the battery and put it on a battery maintance charger, she wont be doing any more riding this year as its getting cold, now for the brute, i installed my pc3 played with a few maps, took it for a few test runs, cleaned her all up, checked my tire pressure, it was ridding too bouncy had more than 7psi of air in the tires, so went to 5psi in the fronts and 6psi in the rears....


----------



## BigBruteSteve

changed all my fluids,then i put LED parking lights...they r bright!


----------



## brute for mud

changed all the oils in the brute


----------



## joemel

i built a audio tube ill post pics lil later


----------



## lil'prairie

Drained the fuel to get them ready to ship. I won't see my babies for a month.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="if(typeof(jsCall)=='function'){jsCall();}else{setTimeout('jsCall()',500);}" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Drove mine to the deer stand.


----------



## walker

teryx bevel gears installed.. front and rear suspension is apart almost ready for powder coat and plastics off ready to be dipped


----------



## joemel

Loaded mine up in my toy hauler and brought it with me to texas


----------



## king05

changed front and rear diff fluid, cleaned clutches, checked belt(need new one), modified floorboards slightly so the 31's dont rub in front hardly at all now!


----------



## islandlife

finished doing a thorough cleaning on the rear diff and swingarm, replaced all seals and swingarm bearings.


----------



## gpinjason

Pulled the Kodiak apart, took out the melted snorkel (gotta reroute the CVT intake), pulled the clutches out... they need cleaning... and adjusted the valves (intake valve was WAY TOO tight!) 

gotta order a carb rebuild kit, jet kit, and gonna order a clutch spring while I have it apart...


----------



## islandlife

oil change with 20% lucas


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Ordered my HID kit.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

:bigok:switched out my almond primary to a red primary and i love it! works really well with the 31s


----------



## racer37l

Gave it a needed rest in the shop!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

well i got the foreman stuck and had the old brute come pull me out  
than i started fixing the froze up rear brake on the foreman


----------



## FABMAN

Finished mounting the 750cc Suzuki in my yamaha warrior.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Nice!!! That should be fun


----------



## king05

Installed new xtx belt


----------



## Polaris425

looked at it as I walked past it in the garage and thought, you look lonely sitting there w/ dust on the seat


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

i haven't done anything to it yet.. i just look, seat on it and crank it up waiting untill i get to really ride it for the first time this weekend..


----------



## hondarider3

cleaned it up a lil, and put my winch on,,,,


----------



## gpinjason

got the jet kit in today for the Kodiak... hopefully get it installed this weekend


----------



## brute for mud

installed HL 2 inch lift and pen lock


----------



## BleednGreen68

Looked at it and saw my darn tire is STILL leaking.


----------



## KMKjr

Ordered my HID kit.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

Changed oil, switched to Amsoil 10-40 synthetic, with fram filter.


----------



## joemel

turned on my lights to use them while i was grilling


----------



## Roboquad

Tore down the 4wd. Actuator. Replaced the broken parts and watched the flashing lights go aw:rockn:ay....Got a 4wd Bruit again. I'm itching to ride .the weather here is perfect for riding...


----------



## RENETROY

Its been a busy week. On the prairie i rebuilt the carbs, put in new starter one way clutch with all new seals including mech seal, rebuilt front diff. With the diff. Mod, went through the 4x4 actuator and kebc actuator, also took apart the rear diff and put new rear brakes in. Oh and put a new amp in. Now just waiting to ride. The renegade's front end was tore down, bumper,radiator, and plastics, do to not to smart brother inlaw, and tree. WaIting on parts. Like i said, been busy.


----------



## Big D

RENETROY said:


> Its been a busy week. On the prairie i rebuilt the carbs, put in new starter one way clutch with all new seals including mech seal, rebuilt front diff. With the diff. Mod, went through the 4x4 actuator and kebc actuator, also took apart the rear diff and put new rear brakes in. Oh and put a new amp in. Now just waiting to ride. The renegade's front end was tore down, bumper,radiator, and plastics, do to not to smart brother inlaw, and tree. WaIting on parts. Like i said, been busy.


Sounds like there's a story in there somewhere


----------



## hondarider3

haven't done anything to it yet, but im about to go redo my snorkel to where it doesnt touch my leg when i shift


----------



## brutus750i

ordered my replacement viper winch.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ YOU MISSED THE 15% OFF SALE FROM HIGHLIFTER A DAY OR 2 AGO...THEY HAD SOME NICE PRICES ON THE VIPER ELITE WINCHES AND MOUNTS...:bigok:

I WANTED TO ORDER A 4000# VIPER ELITE W/MOUNT, BUT JUST MESSED AROUND AND DIDNT...:34:


----------



## BrutemanAl

Mounted my plow to it !!!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

A laundry list, but new tires,hmf exhaust and optimizer,UNI filter, full fluid change, got my helmet and goggles. Ordered my EPI springs, ricochet full skid package with a arms, Kujo A arm kit, bought stuff to do snorkels with 3" center intake. going to tear her apart and build the snorkels, do the gas tank tray mod, zerk the a arms,etc.etc. its going to be a cold long few weeks.


----------



## drtyTshrt

Since being down I have grooved the shaft in the front diff. Cams,H/C pistons,crank,one rod,I fabricated the arbors to check for bend and twist on my rods thats why I only had to buy one rod.The front was bent .014 and the tolerence is .008. no twist. The rear checked .000 for bend and .000 for twist. Started porting my heads today wondering if anyone can post some pics of ported heads just for peace of mind. I am going to do the rerout of the crank case vent to the rocker covers in the how to section. Learned allot and am not in a hurry to get back going. Gonna lap the valves check valve clearence and maybe mill the heads for trueness and correct compression. The only thing left to get before I start putting it back together is Heavy duty valve springs and piston rings. I am hoping for real tight #s and clearances. WHOOP POOW WHOOP POOW WHOOOOOOPPP POOOOWWWW. Thats what it is gonna sound like when I get it back together.


----------



## Roboquad

Dirty I didn't save my old pics but the heads should be about 30% with overlap on both sides. can you post what you did so we can give you a pat on the back *or* make fun of ya.:nutkick:....kidding bro, you probably did better than me. Make sure you use that moly-Graphite engine lube so you don't score up your work on the first crank up.


----------



## drtyTshrt

So far all I have done is taken out the casting lines and sharpened the front rib that seperates to two valve ports. I was looking at some pics on another site and they have the intake on the head HUGE. I do not think I want to go that far. Just some lite blending.maybe polish the valve valley.


----------



## KidRock

started on my stereo.


----------



## Roboquad

put the charger on it overnight.....


----------



## Ultra44rk

Cranked the 4x4 actuator by hand so I have 4wd since the stinking thing doesn't work when I flip the switch from 2 to 4.... Cant figure out why.

This is in preparation of snowplowing, otherwise I would leave it in 2wd.


----------



## Coolwizard

Took the Camo out for a quick spin in the snow. I had a blast but it was too cold to stay out long.


----------



## drtj

Finally ordered me a red secondary spring


----------



## BleednGreen68

Put my plow and 27's on last night since they are callin for snow but sounds like they are sayin we aint gettin much. Oh well tis the season.


----------



## Injected

I haven't done it yet, but once I get back from Christmas shopping, installing the HID's I bought myself for Christmas, and hooking the snow plow up. Hopefully the weather man is right on this storm


----------



## LM83

I looked at mine this morning. Haven't laid eyes on it since Mudstock.


----------



## 1bigforeman

I had a buyer for my bike so I took a few things off. Since my buyer backed out, I decided to change the power plug on my audiotube, repaint it along with the snorks, put it all back together, and change the oil and filter.


----------



## brutematt750

gunna put the heated grips on


----------



## 08GreenBrute

changed all the fluids in the Brute and the Foreman, then put the new lift on the Foreman.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

went ridin today, went deep and almost flipped over lol:greatgooglymoogly:
and tested out the new muzzy ,ilove it!


----------



## kylej1291

decided to keep her. now i need to clean it off from when it broke a month ago.. and start tearing her apart to fix her.


----------



## brute2215

changed all the fluids and straightened up my bent tie rod (hopefully it will last for one more ride) to get ready for the NEW YEARS RIDE!!!!


----------



## joemel

fixin to load mine so i can take it to shreveport this weekend do a lil riding up there


----------



## KMKjr

Installed my HID's.






Eagle Eye system and the easiest mod I've even done. Hardest part was mounting ballasts and taking out bulbs.


----------



## CanAmChris

Installed Trainling arm, front and rear wheel bearings only to discover the stupid [email protected]@ water pump leaking.. Oh well its getting loaded up and its gonna make a Road trip for a lil ??? loving after new years:haha:


----------



## Big D

Cleaned out the headlight lenses and put in new bulbs....hey what can I say, there's nothing else to do on mine.

Hey anybody know where I can go to learn how to snorkel my Cat?

......kidding


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Big D said:


> Hey anybody know where I can go to learn how to snorkel my Cat?......kidding


now that is funny:haha:


----------



## brutemike

Put my piece of crap warn winch on, pushtube and mounting plate just incase it snows more then a inch.Thats all we have been getting a little bit then it melts then we get some but not enough to push with the plow.


----------



## Beachcruiser

I finally mounted my feeder to the front rack...properly, and I also installed some new gun racks to the front. Today i'll be swinging by oreillys to picked up my temp gauge I ordered, I'll probably slap that thing on this afternoon.


----------



## brute2215

looked at it wishing i was riding


----------



## brute for mud

put new tires and rims on and clutched it


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Got my tires mounted on the new wheels and put them on the foreman. I will add pics later it was dark when I got done lol


----------



## islandlife

took out my chain tensioners, cleaned them, coated them in lucas and put them back in. no more tick now!! it was the oil pump chain tensioner that did it.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Installed my water temp gauge yesterday


----------



## gpinjason

Pulled them out of the shed... Let them idle for about 20 mins... Drove em around the yard a couple laps... Swept the mud chunks out if the shed... Noticed an oil spot from the Brute... Stupid rear seal... Popped a couple wheelies with the Brute and parked them back in the shed... May be changing out the seal soon....


----------



## Rattlesnake

Installed new ITP 212SS rims and 28" Zillas.


----------



## NMKawierider

Rattlesnake said:


> Installed new ITP 212SS rims and 28" Zillas.


My eyes aren't what they used to be, but it looks like you have them on backwards...


----------



## gpinjason

They are backards... Unless that's how u want them, u need to switch the sides... I think there should be an arrow on the sidewall that says rotation...


----------



## Big D

hahahaha


----------



## Beachcruiser

Maybe thats how they roll up in Houston. hehe JK. Looks good BTW. Hard to beat a set of 28" zillas.


----------



## brute for mud

Installed a windshield today


----------



## BigBruteSteve

i took off my full muzzy..put the stock back on...the muzzy is for sale..pm me if you want it...300bucks shipped


----------



## brute2215

took her out and finally put on a manual fan switch... and washed it... found some old pics and was amazed at the change!


----------



## flowbackman

Put on my new tires Snorkel HMF pipe Rejetted it and put on a Moose Programer all at once oh ya and a new Rack pack and seat


----------



## tacoma_2002

Pulled my rear diff out today to install zerks on axle tube of the 350 foreman rear. I pulled the diff apart on a hunch to check out the wear on the RG&P and found that the pinion bearing was missing about 4 balls . Gears looked fine and bearings were tight even despite the missing balls...dunno whats up with that.

Just ordered my rear wheel bearing kit along with a diff bearing/ seal kit. Glad I found it before my Laws and GR did! I should still have her back together before my Feb 5 deadline.


----------



## gpinjason

Took it for a ride yesterday!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i had to drain the frozen water out of the brake drum on the foreman oh but that was after i sat out side with a freaking heat gun on it for 30 min


----------



## Beachcruiser

Rode the brute all weekend at the hunting lease. Saturday afternoon my Belt light came on....not sure why but Im going to look into it after work. Started thinking about the automatic 100 hour thing but it never came on and now it has 121 hours.


----------



## gpinjason

Beachcruiser said:


> Rode the brute all weekend at the hunting lease. Saturday afternoon my Belt light came on....not sure why but Im going to look into it after work. Started thinking about the automatic 100 hour thing but it never came on and now it has 121 hours.


mine didnt' come on either... but I'm thinking it might be because I had to replace the belt at about 30 hrs because I burned it... maybe when I did the reset, it reset that 100 hr counter also... after this weekend I have like 112 hrs on it... have you had to reset your belt light before? :thinking:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Nope never have. Im fairly easy on the belt, plus my tires spin alot when I decide to ride like a maniac. Unless the previous owner reset it, I seriously doubt it though. He used it as a pitbike and I bought it with 35ish hours on it.


----------



## KMKjr

Broke and repaired thumb throttle...lol


----------



## gpinjason

KMKjr said:


> Broke and repaired thumb throttle...lol


did your weld hold up for the ride?


----------



## KMKjr

gpinjason said:


> did your weld hold up for the ride?


Worked perfect!! No need for the back up vise grip idea!!


----------



## Injected

Used it as a ladder...


----------



## bigdigger1527

i let it go play in tha snow :bigok:


----------



## BleednGreen68

I played in the snow plowin the dealership. Over an hour and will have to do it tomarrow morning. I love snow!


----------



## blackbluebrute

well my girl and I and two other freinds took our rides swimming
we broke through the ice in about 3 foot of water and busted 
mine up pretty good


----------



## Injected

^^^ I will be doing that tomorrow night/ wed. morning:rev1:


----------



## blackbluebrute

Injected said:


> ^^^ I will be doing that tomorrow night/ wed. morning:rev1:


 
naa wait till summer the water is fn cold


----------



## BruteForce407

Swapped out my Outlaws for XTRs. Not sure I'm going to like them as much as the laws though...


----------



## BigBruteSteve

I just put in a new big gun evo..sounds bada$$...ill make a vid tomorrow for the sound


----------



## Beachcruiser

Reset my Belt light.......according to MIMB instructions. WOOT!!!!!!


----------



## chadsmxz

my front diff broke on my 02 sportsman and just got done puttin it back together and it works prime


----------



## KMKjr

Fixed the carb on the boys 50cc Giovanni. Float was seized from sitting 1+ years, fuel was all stail, cleaned out jets, etc....

Had to sit until he was old enough to drive it! The wife and grandparents thought 2 was too young? What do they know?


----------



## CanAmChris

Beat the ever living Heck out of it yesterday in the snow.. :haha: Aw heck it was the least I could do for it :haha:

Now I got to figure out what there noise is coming from


----------



## jsmith

well im a lil late on posting it but last weekend i put a lil ole measly 10" catvos lift, 32" silverbacks and black 14 inch ss212 rims


----------



## KMKjr

Road tested the 50cc!!


----------



## brute2215

looked at her and sighed...


----------



## islandlife

ripped around in the snow, towed the kid and his friends on there sleds. cant wait for my omi mount to get here, she is a little wobbly in a foot of wet snow!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Got my snorkles redone, re-jetted (half ***), baptized it....then did a wheelie and broke a tie rod end...:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!!! We need pics of the finished product BTW


----------



## Beachcruiser

Painted my racks and front bumper (saturday). Then gave it a nice wash and wax since huntin season is over.


----------



## krylon

Built my snorkels rejetted and pulled an epic fail when i took it in deep water cause i did not now i was supposed to vent the carb lines . Well doing all the venting for the carb and diff today if anyone has any pics as to how they did it i would like to c how everyone else ran their lines


----------



## islandlife

put on my grip/thumb heaters and new protaper grips. and got my omi steering stem mount in the mail!


----------



## poporunner50

Put my 2in Rdc lift on my popo. It's sittin tall now.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Finally got my plow lights workin again. Now need more snow!


----------



## greenkitty7

puttin new rings in mine... rebuilding my actuator, new tail light, fixing my audio tubes and replacing the speakers. and fixing a busted cage on my right front outer cv joint. lol my cat needs some attention before the feb riding season starts...


----------



## xtreme02gt

Saturday -- 08 Brute Force 750i

Installed a Brand New VForceJohn stage 3 w/ spider mod primary clutch

Installed a VForceJohn secondary spring ( Orange )

Installed a New Tyrex Belt from VForceJohn

Installed new CVT Cover bolts ( Lowes )

Installed new brake pads

Installed new Stainless Steel Brake Lines from ( SpeedLinez )

Installed a new Fuel Pump.

Changed oil in motor, and front Diff.

Sunday -- 05 Yamaha YFZ 450se

Installed new stainless steel brake lines front and rear ( SpeedLinez )

Installed new brake pads front and rear.

Removed the E-brake and installed a new E-brake delete plate..

I think that was it.

Thanks to ( Phreebsd ) for all your help!


----------



## greenkitty7

xtreme02gt said:


> Saturday -- 08 Brute Force 750i
> 
> Installed a Brand New VForceJohn stage 3 w/ spider mod primary clutch
> 
> Installed a VForceJohn secondary spring ( Orange )
> 
> Installed a New Tyrex Belt from VForceJohn
> 
> Installed new CVT Cover bolts ( Lowes )
> 
> Installed new brake pads
> 
> *Installed new Stainless Steel Brake Lines from ( SpeedLinez )*
> 
> Installed a new Fuel Pump.
> 
> Sunday -- 05 Yamaha YFZ 450se
> 
> Installed new stainless steel brake lines front and rear ( SpeedLinez )
> 
> Installed new brake pads front and rear.
> 
> Removed the E-brake and installed a new E-brake delete plate..
> 
> I think that was it.


Where are you getting these brake lines from? Is there a certain website that sells em?


----------



## xtreme02gt

greenkitty7 said:


> Where are you getting these brake lines from? Is there a certain website that sells em?


 
Here you go..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SPEE...717994QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## greenkitty7

preciate it man! wow those are alot cheaper than i thought they would be compared to OEM.


----------



## xtreme02gt

Thats why I just bought those, and I really like the quality. They make some really nice stuff


----------



## greenkitty7

i cant really tell by the pics but are they rubber coated? also cant find any for the AC 400 and i deleted my rear brake (couldnt keep brake pads for more than a month on it) i wonder if the 3 pc line for an AC DVX 400 will work?

eventually this summer i am gonna fab up a way to have four wheel disk braking. (its three wheel now.) it would be sweet if AC would add in the diff brake like on the brutes!


----------



## xtreme02gt

greenkitty7 said:


> i cant really tell by the pics but are they rubber coated? also cant find any for the AC 400 and i deleted my rear brake (couldnt keep brake pads for more than a month on it) i wonder if the 3 pc line for an AC DVX 400 will work?
> 
> eventually this summer i am gonna fab up a way to have four wheel disk braking. (its three wheel now.) it would be sweet if AC would add in the diff brake like on the brutes!


 
Yeah, they have a rubber coating over stainless steel line. Call them up and ask for Mike, he can find what you need for your AC 400.


----------



## greenkitty7

xtreme02gt said:


> Yeah, they have a rubber coating over stainless steel line. Call them up and ask for Mike, he can find what you need for your AC 400.


sweet. thanks again!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Wound up having to re-do the clutch cover because the old gasket was shot. After the 4th try, I finally got everything to stay in place and go together correctly...

...there was almost a massive bon-fire, I'm not gonna lie.

Looks like me and MetalMan are set to ride the creek tomorrow. Maybe he'll get some action pics for me.


----------



## xtreme02gt

greenkitty7 said:


> sweet. thanks again!


No Problem..

( 435 ) 577-2266 -- Mike


----------



## brute for mud

took it to the dealer to get it fixed it's still under warranty


----------



## islandlife

front diff fluid, and installed a reverse light


----------



## poporunner50

put laws on it. need a clutch kit and its racin time.


----------



## phreebsd

tried to start it and it wont. im going to pull the plugs tomorrow. im hoping they are fouled.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Gonna ride that byotch today!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Changed #40s pilots back to #38s. Washed and cleaned. Waiting on axle from twisted custom.


----------



## palumbo

Get ready for all fluid changes and a maroon primary install


----------



## KMKjr

Noticed I have two missing cv boot clamps!


----------



## brutematt750

Took the cvt apart and used my new home made spring compressor tool for the first time. Added a shim to the secondary so she quits squealing at me. Gotter dun...no more squeak finally!!!

Thanks MIMB


----------



## brutematt750

Oh ya and checked all the fluids to much make sure she's good to go and adjusted my shock's with my other new tool (not homemade but got it 50% off)


----------



## islandlife

took her on a 30km ride, took 7.5 hours. mostly rocks.


----------



## Rack High

Got the 4000# Viper Max 80% completed. Think I'll do away with the tool kit and use that spot for my contactor.


----------



## phreebsd

phreebsd said:


> tried to start it and it wont. im going to pull the plugs tomorrow. im hoping they are fouled.


swapped the plugs out for regular ol CR7E (im not using the iridium anymore. both died. not worth it to me ) and she fired right up.



Rack High said:


> Got the 4000# Viper Max 80% completed. Think I'll do away with the tool kit and use that spot for my contactor.


that's exactly what i did. it works well in that location.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Rack High said:


> Got the 4000# Viper Max 80% completed. Think I'll do away with the tool kit and use that spot for my contactor.


Yep thats where I installed mine.


I cleaned up the brute's stock muffler and shot it with some black paint. Drove the mule about 15 miles at our hunting lease. Also pulled our isuzu rodeo back to camp (from a mile away) with our diesel mule.


----------



## bigdigger1527

welded up my bracket for my cooler setup yesterday, gona drill all the holes etc. today to get er mounted


----------



## kawa650

Finally ordered a contactor for my viper after over a year of it not working, it will be the third one ive put on it. Its the oil filled one but im going to silicon it up just for good measure!!!


----------



## Rack High

kawa650 said:


> Finally ordered a contactor for my viper after over a year of it not working, it will be the third one ive put on it. Its the oil filled one but im going to silicon it up just for good measure!!!


Phree has the answer...connect your leads up and either dip it or spray it completely with Plasti-Dip. Can be had a Lowe's, Home Depot or possibly your local car parts store. He has a picture of the finished product, I believe, in the how-to section.


----------



## bigdigger1527

finished up cooler setup , did second coat of paint on cooler, redid snorkel to go behind instead of on top of the plastic, repainted snorkel


----------



## islandlife

fixed her all up. front carb got knocked off the intake by a large branch that kicked up and went between the inner fender and fender. she's runnin mint now!


----------



## swampthing

Last night we towed my snowmobile out of the bush (carbs) with it.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

*WELL LETS SEE HERE*

New piston
new rings
having cylinder re-done
new ss212 itp rims
new 29.5 outlaws
new back rest
new sled axixtec strobs
new beer can holder
new rear end seals
i think thats it lol.
Wanted to post pic but cant figure out how or where to do this sorry.


----------



## palumbo

Get ready to install extra driving light and prepare for oil cooler


----------



## greenkitty7

fixin to pull the head and replace the piston rings and deck the jug since they dont make a high compression piston... probably modify mine a little for it to be liquid cooled later so i can keep it cool


----------



## jhinkle66

Ordered a Viper Max 4000


----------



## Loaded

Made SS bolts and SS spacers for the front and rear racks. Lifted the front 1/2 inch and the back 3/4 inch.

Now I can actually clean under the racks... and yes I have the Rad Kit in the box and all the pieces of the snorkels are there ready to go, but -15 calcius and no heat in the shed slows down progress.....


----------



## bigdigger1527

finished resnorkel setup after paint dried


----------



## krylon

Installed UNI filter and flushed and filled the differentials. And tomorrows plans are to put dialectric grease on all connections and paint my racks ....


----------



## beach83

Finished installing winch, mount and wiring. Also wired up a fan switch. Still waiting on parts to put the motor back together. Prob, going to replace leaking front seal tonight and measure and plastigauge what parts i have to make sure everything is ready to be installed, Im not doing this twice if i dont have too. :rockn:


----------



## Loaded

Just got my snorkels all dry fitted up through, now lunch, cold 1 and back at it.... =]


----------



## Loaded

Got both done today... well pretty much... Snorks are on just gotta glue on the 90s on the top of em... the Rad is relocated just gotta reconnect the 12V power outlet and put the plastics back on!!! Looks deadly guys... can't wait to get it all wrapped up tomorrow and get some pics posted!!


----------



## oldmanbrute

replaced front axles on Rancher.....no more crunchy noises, lol


----------



## lil'prairie

Sold the warrior to someone who will ride it more now time to get some boat stuff.


----------



## Rack High

Finally finished the Viper Max 4000# winch install.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Flipped my mudwisers (going in the wrong direction) and rode around on the street. Ride sucked so much I swapped them back to how they suppose to be. They might be alright on off road though.


----------



## greenkitty7

this weekend: got a new tail light housing, installed new rings, made new split audiotubes, found a parts bike to buy.


----------



## TDavison116

as of right now i have my brute tore down to the frame and motor in the process of adjusting the valves changing oil in differentials and motor, new pugs ,painting the frame, polishing skid plate and guards installing new winch resnorkeling re runing all vent hoses rhino lining racks cleaning motor and pipe new rear axle , new tail light , head light bulbs belt acuator and building audio tubes pretty much giving it a remodel getting ready for summer! i will post pictures when every thing is done its taking awhile but well worth it! just havent decided if i want to relocate my rad.


----------



## islandlife

plug wire mod, and measured up for a home made grab bar.


----------



## greenkitty7

mounted my cooler to the rack with turnbuckles and gave her a bath.


----------



## KMKjr

Filled it gas.

Guess when I was in Jamaica, the "riding fairies" had it out for a run!!


----------



## rrsi_duke

Well this is for the bike and for the riding buddies, i repacked the hmf


----------



## greenkitty7

:goodnews:


----------



## islandlife

installed almond secondary, changed all fluids


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Waiting to get it back from shop and put Yellow secondary in and almond primary in and new diesels commin next week !


----------



## Loaded

I cleared a path to the shed, good-bye snow... No... I don't have a blade... but wide Laws on the back and a whole lotta :rev1: and yer lookin at gravel in no time.


----------



## brutemike

The insurance co came and got it today so she is gone. Sad day here some many good times togeather lol but new one soon to come cant wait.


----------



## KMKjr

Found out my winch is broken and belt might have got fried.

Never leave your garage code with friends...lol


----------



## KMKjr

Got the winch out. "Friend" who borrowed the bike decided to wind my nice synthetic cable around the outside of the spool and toasted my Viper. Took it all apart and burn't to ****!! CAn't believe someone could not look inside and see it was jammed.....

Have an old POS (but brand new) Champion 2000 I put in for now.

Took belt cover off and belt looks great after 38hrs since clutch overhaul. Replaced the belt anyway while it was off and unfortunately broke a cover bolt off. That's now next weeks project.


----------



## fstang24

removed some plastic todays so i was able too get too the engine for a quick detail, also waterproofed my pc3 with a pelican case 1010, all and all it was fun, and yesterday got it custom tuned on a wideband, totally big difference best mod yet...all and all a good day absolutely love working on my quad...now if i only had some extra cash laying around for some terminators


----------



## fstang24

checked my belt deflection today, seems to be pretty spot on at 24mm...


----------



## bigdigger1527

took er for a ride, hasnt been ridden in awhile


----------



## brute for mud

I snorkeled it and installed msd control box


----------



## Roboquad

ordered a new magnetic switch, stuck in limp....replaced the same part last year.


----------



## filthyredneck

Friday night changed motor and front diff oil, took it riding Saturday....tire rod end bolts worked loose due to a mistake made by Catvos which then tore a front boot, and also discovered that the input shaft seal was bad on my rear diff after it began puking milk up onto the airbox lid through the vent line. Looks like a trip to Shreveport is coming real soon.


----------



## swampthing

well,..the X mr is gettin first service, so I've been beatin on my 98 Blaster to fill the void till "Mister" comes home.


----------



## drtj

Took off all plastics re-dielectric greased everything. Adjusted my shifter linkage it was off a little. Ordered a Uni filter for the brute. Took tranny out of a 2000 Polaris Trailblazer


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Installing yellow secondary and almond primary when I get home :fart:


----------



## KMKjr

Put gas in it.


----------



## greenkitty7

whew... crazy weekend at doles... sunk mine only once this time and changed the oil and shes ready for battle again.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

had some 230+temps yesterday riding in crosby..so i drove over to the homedepot and racked it...tell me what yal think..i used a 4ft piece in each side,and using all bends made it to protect the radiator


----------



## brutemike

I put plow mount on because we just got about 8" of snow while i was at work. I guess ill see how good i can plow with no winch yet to run it.


----------



## Injected

You got alittle more snow than we did. We have 51/2. Im so ready for spring


----------



## swampthing

Traded my 98 Yamaha Blaster for a 1993 Honda fourtrax for the boy to ride this spring cuz he sold his 83 Suzuki LT 125. He's pretty stoked and now we've got a project. Not alot of time before spring, better get it in gear.


----------



## krylon

installed new belt and did 2mm shim mod , and rode for a while to break in the belt.


----------



## cattracks87

bike went to shop with bad vavles and rings so we ordered up the 801 kit for it should wake her up we will find out in a month


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Painted and mounted ice chest, made full skid plate under the bike, ordered UNI ari filter.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Putting my new diesels on today !


----------



## beach83

Started it up for the first time since the re build. Sounds good, cant wait to break it in.


----------



## brute for mud

fixed an exhaust leak


----------



## gpinjason

Looked at a picture of it... maybe I should look in the shed and make sure it's still there... LOL


----------



## BernardB

Finished the MIMB water proofings, Installed winch, Switched from stock tires to 27-14's and really love the new look.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Made new snorkle. Went from 1 1/2" to 2". Put on a stock exhaust I modified using the method mentioned in another thread on here. Sounds good, but have an exhaust leak. Will have to see about fixing that tomorrow night. I'm tired.


----------



## KMKjr

Hugged it before going to work, maybe she'll behave tonight..lol


----------



## fred06

Replacing cv boot ,upgrading tie rods and ends and going to replace my a- arm bushing when they get in


----------



## brutemike

I put diegrease on all the plugs and finishing up the snorkels


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I installed the new VForceJohn stg3 clutch w/spider mod, along with the primary & secondary springs he recomended. I sure hope it lives up to the hype. I cant wait for my broken thumb to heal so i can go try it out


----------



## Roboquad

New battery, only got 5 years out of the old one....


----------



## islandlife

took her for a ride in the snow.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

rode her down the dirt rd, changing front diff oil too


----------



## joemel

changed front and rear diff oil motor oil fixed couple odd and end things getting ready for muddy gras


----------



## greenkitty7

still waiting for my mti arched a arms... :worried:


----------



## brute for mud

did the duck bill mod


----------



## NMKawierider

Just installed the ASR complete bushing kit. So glad to get all the old junk out of there.


----------



## Coolwizard

nmkawierider said:


> Just installed the ASR complete bushing kit. So glad to all the old junk out of there.


How do you like them? How was the install? I need to order some for my 08 soon, still trying to decide which brand/company to go with.


----------



## DLB

Received my EHS racing intake for the Brute today. When I figure out how to block the stock intake, I'll install it. Next: fuel controller


----------



## NMKawierider

DLB said:


> Received my EHS racing intake for the Brute today. When I figure out how to block the stock intake, I'll install it. Next: fuel controller


If you pull the deflector off the front of the airbox, you can slide a 2" rubber test cap over the intake withs some silicone and clamp it...or just cut some inertube and clamp & silicone it.

Coolwizard-PM sent


----------



## DLB

nmkawierider said:


> If you pull the deflector off the front of the airbox, you can slide a 2" rubber test cap over the intake withs some silicone and clamp it...or just cut some inertube and clamp & silicone it.
> 
> Coolwizard-PM sent


Cool, thank you! Sounds easy enough.


----------



## drtj

greenkitty7 said:


> still waiting for my mti arched a arms... :worried:


 
if ya need help putting them on give me a holler


----------



## greenkitty7

LOL i dont think i will need help, but if i do i will. You gone come to doles with us this month?


----------



## Coolwizard

I ordered all new seals for the front diff. and a rear seal. I also ordered the ASR a-arm bushing kit, all for the '08. I ordered a new tail light lens for the '10. I'm on vacation next week and hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can get the Brutes trail ready.


----------



## drtj

Yeah. I'm planning on it. Got the brute tore down right now doing a few things to it. Trying to decide wether or not to rack my rad. it hasnt gave me any problems where its at now so... :thinking:


----------



## greenkitty7

bring it to me. OTD customs will hook you up with a custom rad rack. you will be surprised how much cooler it will run if you go ahead and rack it.


----------



## byrd

jus got my asr pro x tie rods in but i can only lay in bed and stare at them cuz im sick as a dog lol. i hope i can mustard up enough energy later to go pick up my winch, jet kit, and seals for the brute


----------



## KMKjr

Pricing up a set of tracks....they are awesome!!


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Dropped the 420 off at Hormells Xtreme Atv to have the PC3 tuned and ready for Mud Nationals.:rockn:


----------



## blizzardrocker

Just finished making my split audiotubes mounted them today, didn't come out too bad


----------



## bigdigger1527

drove it around for a bit :bigok:


----------



## swampthing

swampthing said:


> Traded my 98 Yamaha Blaster for a 1993 Honda fourtrax for the boy to ride this spring cuz he sold his 83 Suzuki LT 125. He's pretty stoked and now we've got a project. Not alot of time before spring, better get it in gear.


 Well the boy and I have spent the week after work and school pluggin away at his 300....well the diffs, brakes and transfer case were completely full of that wonderful mix of mud and oil. ALL the brakes including cables need to be replaced as well as all the bearings and seals. We did get it snorkeled though and that is the important thing. Here's some fresh pics.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i put my a-arm bushings in the install was easy but getting the old CRAP out was a pain in the butt


----------



## fstang24

just installed my extra auxillary port that came with my winch that hooks to the wire control, pretty fun install.:rockn:


----------



## backwoodsboy70

:rockn:Went muddin got stuck a bunch of times ! But had fun


----------



## gpinjason

Took them outta the shed and started em up and let em idle for about 20 mins... Put a little seafoam in the gas cuz they've been sitting too long... Then put them back... Hopefully ride them soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntr

Installed a backrest with some custom fabrication to get it mounted and then went bought a new 24pack semi-soft sided cooler.


----------



## KMKjr

Got to drill out a broken belt cover bolt......hate drilling!


----------



## greenkitty7

about to put my MTI arched a-arms on tonight!


----------



## blizzardrocker

Gave her a good bath and a coat of SC1 for a shinne and Cherry Snowball flavor!:bigeyes:


----------



## Coolwizard

This week on the '08 I've changed all 3 front diff seals, rear seal, and installed ASR upper A-arm bushings. I also took the shocks off and cleaned/greased the bushings to get rid of some squeaks. I changed the broken tail light lens on the '10.


----------



## greenkitty7

took her riding this weekend!


----------



## drtj

got it ready for Doles this weekend


----------



## greenkitty7

oh yea... had a good test and tune this weekend at the new park in Abbeville


----------



## drtj

How is that park?


----------



## greenkitty7

man it was fun! just the right amount of water and mud. its fairly new and they are continuously doing work on it, so it can only get better. look up BlueLakes Trailrides on Facebook. I'll post a few vids up eventually.


----------



## DLB

Just ordered an MSD programmer for the Brute today!


----------



## xtreme02gt

I removed the clutch fork, changed the plugs, also changed the front diff oil


----------



## KMKjr

Got broken bolt out of belt cover and replaced gasket!

God love easy outs!!


----------



## greenkitty7

took her riding this weekend, but Friday, I installed a backrest and new toggle switch for my tubes.


----------



## speedman

on the 08 put a new rear axle and changed the 30 lites n put the crushed laws on it n put the 30s on the 05, those laws make the 08 pop a wheelie really good lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Spent Saturday night changing a torn boot, flushing diff fluids, oil change, etc....
Spent Sunday out at Crosby riding....busted my EPI Severe Duty belt, changed it on the trail and replaced with a OEM, later busted a rear CV (mind you these are the new 22 spline Gorillas ), and then while limping it back to the truck I ripped the heim joint out of the end of one of my tierods....MAN WHAT A TRIP!

Tuesday, left the house at 4:45am....brought the brute to Shreveport, LA and dropped it off at CATVOS. I've had an ongoing prob with my lift in front since day one..those that have seen it know what I'm talkin about, and to make a long story short, I'm tired of working on all the probs that the 6" has as far as boots and stuff. Scott at CATVOS is hooking me up with a brand spankin new 4" now. I'll finally be able to trail ride again without the worry of overheating a cv! :rockn: It wont be ready till after mud nats though, but its ok cuz I gotta work the next two weekends anyways. I'll post new pics and change my avatar once I get it back.


----------



## drtj

changed diff fluid. Raised my springs up on the shocks. Took front tires off gonna adjust the toe tomorrow


----------



## KMKjr

Put my new insurance papers in the rear dry storage.

Kinda hard to get open when ya only use it once a year!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

well i put the pen-lock on the brute, i like it so far it seams to help with rocking it out because i dont have to hold the diff lock the entire time now.

i also put new boot guards on the foreman


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I put a snorkle on the Muzzy. I used 2" tailpipe, had it bent at the muffler shop. It's about 3' high, and turn back at a 45* angle and bologna cut. I don't think i like it though. It is super loud now. I know my friends aren't going to like it. Is there a better way?


----------



## Roboquad

got in the new wire harness today. will install this weekend.


----------



## greenkitty7

moved mine from the garage to the shop last night... sneaky weekend mods to come. finally dont have a bike in the shop to work on so mine is getting some TLC.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I cut the exhaust snorkle down some. Washed her all up, just so i can go out and ride tomorrow, and get her dirty all over again. It's a labor of love with these Brute's, i'll tell you


----------



## LM83

Flushed the engine....again.


----------



## speedman

LM83 said:


> Flushed the engine....again.


 

why what happen?


----------



## Handy Hubby

cracked front fender when I slid into a tree while going downhill... bumber moved up a lil and cracked the fender plastic ... gonna remove the bumber tomorrow and fix it all up :fart:


----------



## DLB

Finished my snorkels last night.


----------



## drtj

bought a skid plate


----------



## speedman

nothing lol


----------



## donedealin

Got the new 27 inch executioners put on the 450 honda,and started to rebuild the clutch on the prairie 700.Took the gorilla winch apart cleaned it and ordered two new spacer bushings for the spool.Can't wait to ride them .


----------



## KMKjr

speedman said:


> nothing lol


Same here.

Needs an oil & fluids change, rear seal and a wash but i'm just too lazy.


----------



## muddaholic 09

well mine is in the shop getting the 4x4 fixed only cause it still has a lil warenty left kinda odd it has gone out twice in the past 6 months but o well its warenty...


----------



## benjibrute650i

well went for a ride last night to try out the new mimb snorkels .... belt filled up with water so removed the cover today to find the primary is rubbing on the front of the cover and now theres a crack that is letting in all the water. is it really supposed to be that close? wtf!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

cleaned air filter:rockn:


----------



## brute for mud

rode it through the creek in my front yard


----------



## grizz660muddin

whashed the grizz up put some eagle 1 mag cleaner on the motor and difs to try out man that stuff takes the mud stain out


----------



## NMKawierider

Gased it and loaded it up on the truck. Headed to the high country tomorrow to find us some spring snow-n-muck-n-rocks...maybe a bear or two...lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

grizz660muddin said:


> whashed the grizz up put some eagle 1 mag cleaner on the motor and difs to try out man that stuff takes the mud stain out


keep an eye on your bolts they will rust now.


----------



## NMKawierider

Because I'm heading up to my favorite mountain area on the 24th to do some serious back-country riding between 8 and 12K feet, I needed to convert the ol'girl from "sport"-utility to "touring"-utility. Its been a while sense I put on the extra box and pulled the sway bar but this isn't "Ricky-Racer" time, its go 60+ miles into the wilderness... and get back..without making hamburger out of...well..you know what parts







. 

The smoother ride will be welcomed and the extra articulation will be a blessing on many trails up there. Of course the Bajas had to go back on for this ride too.


Here's some pics
































<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Looking real good nmkawierider. sweet. Silver is my favorite colo for Brutes. 
I changed the rear seal last thursday. Then i drove 4 hrs to Atlanta, AR to tear up some trails at my new friend Slumlords dear camp.


----------



## NMKawierider

2010Bruterider said:


> I changed the rear seal last thursday. Then i drove 4 hrs to Atlanta, AR to tear up some trails at my new friend Slumlords dear camp.


I wish it wasn't so far for me or I'd go every year.


----------



## Coolwizard

nmkawierider said:


> I wish it wasn't so far for me or I'd go every year.


Me too! It's 12hr drive for me. I would've went this time but it was a scheduling issue for me.


----------



## trailman412

I replaced the electronic 4x4 with manual 4x4


----------



## fstang24

i put it up for sale...lol


----------



## benjibrute650i

Gave it a good scrubbin and cleaned the air filter. Its now ready for the long weekend... one more day!


----------



## DLB

Replaced the uni filter with a No Toil air filter.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

Removed All the stickers and trimmed the rear fender spash guards.. Also removed the back splash guard too..
Call me Mr.Bald Tires, lmfao!
BEFORE------------------

















AFTER-------------------


----------



## DLB

Installed LED strobe lights. :rockn:


----------



## brute for mud

cleaned it up and checked it over


----------



## 09_650i

while at work tonight i made some new skid plates, there the same as the oem ones just not the plastic crap that comes on em. i smacked a rock pretty good over the weekend and decided i needed something more. now hopefully i can actually get the holes drilled in the right spot so they will bolt on lol.


----------



## primetime1267

I just bought the Brute about a month or so ago and here are the things I have done in 30 days.

-Both cam chain tensioners
-K&N Outerwears
-EPI clutch kit (primary and secondary)
-Installed new Kawi Belt
-Re-did PO snorkel and did MIMB snorkel
-Re-did PO radiator relocate kit and paint the radiator with high temp black paint and moved and trimmed.
-Built 2 6" wye pipe tunes for the front rack (sounds great)
-Bought a new front bumper cover (had to straighten the bumper out)
-Installed some stick stoppers all the way around
-changed the oil/filter
-cleaned and re-jetted the carbs
-Did the valves and bought a new valve cover for front exhaust valve
-Installed the HMF Swamp XL with snorkel
-Painted header pipes with high temp paint and wrapped rear pipe with exhaust wrap (did the front pipe but had to take it off cause i couldn't get the **** pipe back on.
-Installed a new tail light lens
-Installed a new auto 10" fan and also did the fan switch override
-Flushed out the coolant system and running Engine Ice now
-Installed my RAM mounts for the beer and the Ipod
-Installed new fender pockets to get rid of the old holes from previous snorkels.
-Pulled off most of the stock stickers
-Installed rear skid plate
-Installed new plugs
-Replaced a front CV boot
-New tie rods (recall work)

And the Grizzly 660, I just got my pipe back from HMF, got the repack service completed. It came out awesome!!
And installed an Outerwears for it's K&N also.
And I have to install a new throttle cable today.

I think that's about does it so far.. But I'm sure I missed something...Ohh yeah, Di-electric greased connections..
And now it is time to ride this weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## myst3ry

fixed winch , had a broken contactor soldered it up and works...


----------



## palumbo

Changed oil new air filter and installed a oil cooler


----------



## Roboquad

Installed the shiney new in the box front 4WD.actuator. Changed the front axle fluid as well. it will be in the mid 90's this weekend, not sure I want to ride that bad.


----------



## DLB

Installed a high power LED reverse light on the Brute


----------



## Roboquad

DLB is the light for towing non Bruits out ? just wondering why


----------



## BrutemanAl

Hugged it !!! ( wife looked at me kinda strange )


----------



## fstang24

well i decided not too sell my brute anymore, i just couldnt do it, got a generous offer from my brother but turned it down, not ready too cut her loose, something about hearing that v-twin fire up with that muzzy exhaust makes me feel all warm and tingly inside, you guys know what I am talking about...


----------



## DLB

Roboquad said:


> DLB is the light for towing non Bruits out ? just wondering why


Lol. Mostly just for fun, but I figure it will come in handy at times. i.e. Night rides, hooking up to my trailer, etc


----------



## palumbo

Installing mimb snorkel


----------



## greenkitty7

put mine up in the shop


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Rode down street to mud hole drove across dried up lake bed and got buried lol:rockn:


----------



## wcs61

Gave it a wash job. Heading to work soon and will be gone for a month. When I get home I'll have to work on the Rear end seals, rear inner L/H boot and breaks plus possibly the front actuator or just ride in 4WD.


----------



## wcs61

Mall Crawler said:


> It kinda stinks when you spend so much money and it still looks the same. lol


You got that right brother!


----------



## DLB

Got new tires/wheels, and made a filter for my snorkel. 
:woot:


----------



## greenkitty7

^thats a good lookin brute. I cleaned mine up today and ran it around on the crush loks. rode a few wheelies and put her back up. going riding this weekend.


----------



## filthyredneck

Well not today....but within the last few weeks.... 
FOR THE 2008 750....(MINE)
-Complete tranny tear down/rebuild (completely replaced with all new parts). Cylinders honed, new rings, and ALL new seals/bearings/gaskets throughout the entire motor, as well as a new front cylinder head due to bent valve... Heads were cleaned up a bit before re-installation
-Ordered a set of Green LEDs from SuperBrightLED....those are here, probably put them in today
-Just won a auction on ebay...started bidding on it yesterday, final outcome was that I won a set of (5) ITP SS108 14" wheels with a 3+5 offset on all 5 of them, complete with centercaps....no lug nuts though.... $259.00 shipped to my house.:rockn: (The seller did say that they've been setting in a warehouse and are old stock so the finish may not be perfect, but I have pics and they look great other than a couple little spots on the edge of the bead that has some light pitting.) I cant complain due to the price for 5.

FOR THE 2005 750....(HERS)
-Replaced the two rear inner cv boots, removed the crappy fan breaker and replaced with a fuse, added a backrest, dielectric greased everything
-will probably install her new Red LEDs from SuperBrightLED today. (ordered them with mine)


----------



## LM83

Took her to get some engine loving after doing the turtle this past Saturday.


----------



## FABMAN

The brown truck dropped off a big box! This Sunday I will be installing some fun parts


----------



## brutemike

looked at it and wished i could ride this wekend just got some rain maybe sunday but the honey do list is first haha


----------



## RuRandy

Had a bit of a roll over this weekend! She went over like 7 or 8 times but held up pretty good, didn't even break the snorkels!!


----------



## greenkitty7

my baby is smoking again... need to make a patch for fourwheelers to help them quit too! Or do you think some gum in the piston would work?


----------



## 650Brute

Redid the center set up on my SRA, new brake pads both sides, and two front axles.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

well i had to move the brute out of the way but i did clean this one up, next is the brute


----------



## wcs61

Other than crank it and wish I were at the camp...All I've done lately is replace the air box lid gasket and not with the cheesy Kawie gasket. Used the closed cell 3/8" foam gasket material from Home Depot. Sure it's white but you can't see it. Cleaned the gasket groove real well with Acrysolv so the adhesive backing of the foam would stick good. Stretched the gasket just enough to fit in the groove, put the lid back on and let it sit for a few minutes. Took the lid off and you can tell it is sealing good. No water no dust through the lid. 
Next took the stereo box my wife bought me for fathers day and, :thinking: it doesn't fit real well on the front because of the snorkels.......Doesn't matter, after two days of having the darn box I have a problem. It's blowing the fuse in the radio. Time to take it back and get a replacement. JUNK! _but no names mentioned here unless the Bike shop gives me trouble over a replacement._


----------



## filthyredneck

ON THE 08- Fixed the tire that I knocked off the rim on my last ride, installed new front brake pads on both sides, changed left rear wheel bearing

ON THE 05- Removed old kebc and replaced with another one


----------



## DLB

Added 1" spacers to the Grizz. 








Just a hair over 50" in the rear now. The wider stance looks great.


----------



## wcs61

Messed up. While I was bored I decided to mess with the bad actuator. Tore it apart, gutted it to make it manual and realize I may not get it going before the weekend. Two wheel drive won't be much fun......Now where is that post about converting the actuator to manual??? BRB.


----------



## wcs61

Managed to break my intake snorkel off today. Guess it's time to move them to the center now.


----------



## Sanative

Rode for the first time in a month and a half last night :rockn:


----------



## backwoodsboy70

fresh oil change , and changed coolant , and cleaned her up with sum hot shine


----------



## 08GreenBrute

I changed out my rear seal for the first time it wasn't to bad but I pushed the first seal on to far and ruined it trying to get it out lol. Then I changed the oil, spark plugs and cleaned the air filter


----------



## Rack High

Oil and filter change, front engine seal, new Race Driven brake pads and complete brake fluid flush. I'll save the rear engine seal for another day. Also unwound the winch, cleaned and greased the cable and rewound.


----------



## greenkitty7

i gave mine a hug today...


----------



## 650Brute

I'm gonna take mine to play in the creek.


----------



## wcs61

Removed


----------



## Polaris425

we dont do kits here...................... As far as I know no one sells a 3" kit anywya... besides, all you'd be doing is spending another $200 for a box... b/c you'll get in that box what you already have at your house... and nothing more. you still have to do all the work.


----------



## fstang24

i slapped on a set of 27" XTR's over the weekend


----------



## NMKawierider

Well ever sence I put the new bushings in the front end it felt a little stiff to turn and twichy on the trail and a while back I let my brother take it for a spin and when he came in I noticed it cow-toeing side to side as he rolled up which is a sign if too much toe in. So today.. bord and still waiting for my dealer to finish installing new shoes in my clutch I decided to check the toe in. Wow..over 3/4 of a inch. No wonder it acted like sheet especialy with the 11" wide Bajas. Set back to 1/32. Should make a big difference...maybe I'll quit crying for power steering now....lol

So, lesson of the day...if you change your upper and/or lower a-arm bushings...CHECK THE TOE-IN...








<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Foreman 09

been attemptin to jet mine all day


----------



## wcs61

Removed


----------



## filthyredneck

Finally decided to come in the house and stop tinkerin' with the *05 750...*

*Pulled the plastics off, took carbs out and installed bigger jets, shimmed the needles up just a hair, and modded the springs on the back side of the needles while I had it apart (clipped a couple coils out). Its got a FULL HMF Performance, had some popping, thats taken care of now and runs much better/more responsive.
*Went ahead and untaped the wire harness and fixed the rear buss connector...solder & heat shrink, and then taped back into harness. It was starting to burn up but hadn't gotten very bad YET, dash stayed on the other day when I washed it and once everything dried out it went back to normal. Fixed now though :bigok:
***Pulled belt housing apart, cleaned up the clutches and installed a pink primary/black secondary....figure this is more of a trail/go fast bike so don't need anything too aggressive for the 27 XTRs. Made most difference in mid range I think.

Thats all for now.... Gotta give ol blue some attention tomorrow.


----------



## Sanative

Filthy, is your shop air conditioned? I know i'd love to be able to work in air conditioning where i am. Insane heat+mosquitoes+crouched under the brute's fender isn't just my favorite thing. I don't know why i'm asking, it's too early in the morning haha


----------



## filthyredneck

You just thought it was too early in the morning lol.... I just came off of nights last night so still trying to get adjusted to normal time (not working).

And to answer your question, no my shop does not have A/C. I have a small unit that I was going to put in there but I decided it probably wouldn't do anything so I havn't bothered. Now I do have a bad azz fan, mosquitoes don't stand a chance! Its out of a central air unit for a mobile home (I grew up calling them squirrel fans). It blows VERY hard and pushes around a large volume of air, and also still has 3 speeds. It blows all the dirt out of the shop when I first turn it on lol.


----------



## greenkitty7

yea i got a chicken house fan that keeps my shop floor dirt/dust free! lol


----------



## Sanative

Yeah i need some type of fan. It's crazy hot in the garage haha


----------



## filthyredneck

Went outside on and off today between lazy attacks lol....
Put green/white waterproof strobes on the front of the 08, Turned out really cool. Matches my 1 watt green leds I have in the parking lights, and so bright that I can drive around without any headlights :rockn:


----------



## wcs61

nmkawierider said:


> So, lesson of the day...if you change your upper and/or lower a-arm bushings...CHECK THE TOE-IN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


Change mine a few weeks ago. Since I saw this earlier I did check mine with the wife's help. Isn't quite 3/16 difference. Not worth the trouble right now. Thanks for reminding me NMK!


----------



## gpinjason

Went out, pulled the bikes out of the shed.. Started them up to get the blood flowing before loading them on the trailer to ride tomorrow... The wife got on the brute with my 11 month old son and just drove it back and forth in the back yard real slow and my son was loving it.. She just went forward about 20 ft then reverse then forward... Not much room in my yard... Meanwhile, I loaded the Kodiak on the trailer, and as I was going to get her to get off the brute so I could load it, she says "a light just started flashing on ur display..". So I look and it's the engine temp light!! Wtf!? Look under there and sure enough the fan isn't running... So I pull the brute in the garage, break out the trusty manual, and start troubleshooting... Not the fan switch on the radiator... Ran direct power from battery, and fan came on... Not the fan motor... Get to the breaker... Ran a jumper across the connectors and sure enough, that's it... So I jump online to find the fix... I'll be running to autozone in the morning to pick up some fuses to throw a 15 amp in there and then heading out to Down South Offroad! Thank goodness for deciding to load up tonight and not in the morning, and thanks to my wife for getting the engine up to temp, and thanks for an easy fix!!! So glad I didn't get there and overheat after only riding for a few minutes! I need to ride!!! 









Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## Sanative

^ Make a fan switch! I did mine after my relay blew out. SUPER easy and takes about 15 minutes and $13


----------



## islandlife

FINALLY installed some 42 pilots after doing the xover intake mod a while back! WAY better now, still think it might be a bit rich in the mains though, gonna order up the next sizes down and some new spark plugs and play with the jetting some more. also picked up my all balls rear diff rebuild kit.


----------



## samuelm

today i changed its oil tomarow im getting its new tires mounted


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Changed front, and rear diff oil, and engine oil. Installed a fan switch. Ordered a new speed sensor


----------



## LM83

Well it was yesterday but I went to pick her up from getting the motor rebuilt...didn't even get get it loaded and it spun another bearing. Oh well, try again.


----------



## 650Brute

Exchanged oil for water in the front diff, re sealed airbox, checked all vent lines, added new dielectric love to things....


----------



## wcs61

BIG BEAR 400 - Took the rear cover off to replace brake shoe's for the wife. First clue I had more issue's than shoe's, removed drain plug and water went everywhere. Gutted the innards and put the cover back on. Now I have to buy the rear mounting plate, drum cover and outer seal. Did look at the air box and could tell how to run a snorkel for the wife. I think I need a rubber 1.5" 90, 2- PVC 90's, 1-45 and pipe. If any of you know for sure please message me. Going to the river and will not be checking messages.

BRUTE 750 - Installed manual 4WD actuator but still need to add a pull cable so I'll have to switch it by hand for this weekend. Pumped it full of grease. The bolt installed now is only to keep the pressure nut from backing off, only 1/4 bolt I had. A linkage will be installed later. It has a rubber insert inside for tension and seal as well as the rubber grommet out side for tension and seal. 
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/IMG_0519.jpg

Zerk fitting installed in old motor housing.
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/IMG_0520.jpg

Finished the snorkel rerun, reassembled the bike and loaded up for the camp.
Here we have the ugly old snorkels installed by the previous owner..he had to duct tape the intake while transporting or it would be flooded once he reached our camp. I have a different approach...insert a tennis ball in all three fitting if it looks like rain or while transporting. They work perfect.
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/IMG_0392-1.jpg

and here are the new snorkels...The right and left 90's are not glued to allow removal of the bezel around them. They are shorter but if I reach water that deep the instrument panel should go with the motor.
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/IMG_0524.jpg
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/IMG_0523.jpg
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/IMG_0522.jpg


----------



## tx_brute_rider

-Strapped in MSD to fit perfectly under the seat and not be bouncing around.

-Looked at it and wondered what else I can to make it stand out...


----------



## Sanative

Took my primary spring out, waiting for springs Also working on an exhaust leak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Rode down the river and noticed my header pipe is glowimg now since I re-ran the snorkels. Tme to adjust the mix screws since I don't have a jet kit on hand. Dang rear boot tore on left inner. More work!


----------



## findmeinthemud09

I Got on it and crunk it and rode it.. With out anything breaking......GOTTA LOVE A HONDA


----------



## Sanative

findmeinthemud09 said:


> I Got on it and crunk it and rode it.. With out anything breaking......GOTTA LOVE A HONDA


I did the same thing! 
With my KAWASAKI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^But with twice the power lol. i give her a nice bath


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Sanative said:


> I did the same thing!
> With my KAWASAKI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haha!! I was just pickin!


----------



## wcs61

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^But with twice the power lol. i give her a nice bath


Need power to actually break things. Unless it's a Razor axle.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

took her ridin out at 5a with sum cold natty light! and ripped a axle boot lol


----------



## 650Brute

I miss 5AM rides wit Natty Light


----------



## filthyredneck

Been over the course of a couple days, and some of this is still left to be finished up but here's the list....
HER 05 750: completely header wrapped the exhaust, bought a marine ice chest and set it up for the fourwheeler

MY 08 750: clean/fix one rear clicking cv joint, fix loose wire on headlight, remove front diff-install bearings and seals...gotta get it back in now, changed heim joint bolts on tierods for something that fits better, install new dayco xtx, new lime green primary.....i know I'm forgetting stuff


----------



## swampthing

changed yellow panels to black....and had custom foot wells added.


----------



## Big D

Funky foot rests.


----------



## 650Brute

Complete front diff flush and changed seals..


----------



## NMKawierider

Installed a new Pink Primary to go along with my 54gram EPI weights. Should be a good combo for hills and trails with the Dalton secondary. Will know next week.


----------



## wcs61

Parked it in the shop. Will go drain the differentials, refill with oil and let it sit until I get home. 
To-do...
Sept 1st make it 3rd SOB's. get home from work
Remove torn boot, clean CV joint and replace boot.
Maybe goto 3" snorkel.... if so take the carbs off and go up in size on the jets.
Install a pull cable on the Actuator.
Gas up and haul ars to the camp the following week.


----------



## Sanative

The other day I:
Put my almond primary and red secondary in
Took the decals off
Fixed my bent floorboard supports
Fixed my bad exhaust leak.
Now I've got to get home and ride! 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmachine

I put some used 29.5 laws s/w 
replaced original plugs after 2100 miles or so
NGK Iridium's


----------



## swampthing

washed off the red clay from yesterday's race......blecchh!!


----------



## KMKjr

Pulled 16 yards of crusher dust for the new pool.


----------



## filthyredneck

Fixed the broke frame on my daughter's little chinese one....it was broke near the back of the seat. Also added a rear bumper out of 1.5"x1.5" angle iron with boxed in ends across the back of it to prevent future damage....to hers anyways 

Just got through washing all the red clay outta the stick stoppers and frame on the ole lady's 05 brute that we brought home with us from River Run....had a blast out there this weekend and best part was that nothing broke or quit working the whole weekend. My 08 brute stayed home sick with a busted front diff.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

I gave her a good wash and meguiar tire shined her up,to be set for the next ride.:rockn:
Cleaned and lubed up the Uni Air Filter.


----------



## oft brute

new motor, filters and fluids. get'n her ready for the dyno.:flames:


----------



## Sanative

Rode 40+ miles last night high speed and then some deep stuff, with 2 girls on back. Forgot about them and it rubbed and ripped the floorboard and part of the fender :/ Pretty thankful, for the thing fell out of the truck at 1am, strap literally snapped and the tailgate bowed out. No damage done besides the floorboard the whole ride and falling. It landed on all fours.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I got the Muzzy repacked, after getting it back from powder coating. I had the head pipes ceramic coated too. Total Muzzy overhaul. It looks so good, I don't know whether to sell it, or put it back on the brute and go thrash it. What do y'all think? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

2010Bruterider said:


> I got the Muzzy repacked, after getting it back from powder coating. I had the head pipes ceramic coated too. Total Muzzy overhaul. It looks so good, I don't know whether to sell it, or put it back on the brute and go thrash it. What do y'all think?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Best looking pipe i've ever seen. I'd buy it


----------



## wood butcher

thats looks awesome


----------



## Bacon

*Snorkeled my atv today...*

Figuring out how deep I wanna go on my '11 Brute...










Realizing I'm gonna need more pvc...










What I finally settled on...










Tips have since been realigned and painted black with some awesome truck bed liner I got from Lowes. More pictures upon request of the entire project for those that'd like a closer look at how to do-this-yourself. OR! Just hit up the MIMB thread that helped me with my build! THANKS MIMB!


----------



## myst3ry

Bacon said:


> Figuring out how deep I wanna go on my '11 Brute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realizing I'm gonna need more pvc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I finally settled on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips have since been realigned and painted black with some awesome truck bed liner I got from Lowes. More pictures upon request of the entire project for those that'd like a closer look at how to do-this-yourself. OR! Just hit up the MIMB thread that helped me with my build! THANKS MIMB!


lol looks good


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Snorkles as a first mod are great insurance for your motor. I'm glad you cut them down, i wouldn't want you to have trouble with low flying planes. They look sweet, good job.


----------



## 650Brute

Looks good!!!
Now go dunk it


----------



## wcs61

Checked out Pro Caliber and made a list of parts for the Big Bear (Breaks and new plastics for the wife)
and a short list of parts for the Brute.
About $430 later and I'm done. Now to get home and use the parts. 
Oh and a box of parts already waiting at home. Decals, fender insert to hide the lazy way snorkel holes and.....something else I forget what.


----------



## Bacon

2010Bruterider said:


> Snorkles as a first mod are great insurance for your motor. I'm glad you cut them down, i wouldn't want you to have trouble with low flying planes. They look sweet, good job.





650Brute said:


> Looks good!!!
> Now go dunk it


Thanks!!  And I deffinitely plan too. Next up is a 2" xtreme lift, 29.5 laws on ss212's, and some new clutching. I'm so giddy! :lmao:


----------



## wcs61

Me nothing today but these two are set back a few bucks.
http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/sports/Nascar_Training_Grounds/#182854


----------



## contractor09

put a new exhaust gasket on, waiting on front diff to come in... and plastic restore


----------



## John Deere

FINALLY got some 29.5's on the brute :bigok:

What a difference from the 27" swamplites


----------



## brutemike

I washed her yesturday and started on putting grease zerks on anything i could.


----------



## brutemike

2010Bruterider said:


> I got the Muzzy repacked, after getting it back from powder coating. I had the head pipes ceramic coated too. Total Muzzy overhaul. It looks so good, I don't know whether to sell it, or put it back on the brute and go thrash it. What do y'all think?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


 Nice i want:bigok:


----------



## wcs61

2010Bruterider said:


> I got the Muzzy repacked, after getting it back from powder coating. I had the head pipes ceramic coated too. Total Muzzy overhaul. It looks so good, I don't know whether to sell it, or put it back on the brute and go thrash it. What do y'all think?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Where did you get this done. I'm tired of the rusty look and not too far from you.


----------



## brute574

Ordered a set of 11.5:1 Pistons and a XX Cam Kit to install while I wait for John to do my Clutch.
Should Have the heads on the Flow bench tomorrow.

Hope it Runs GOOD


----------



## contractor09

replaced my front diff today.... HOPE i never have to do anouther one again... I mean how could something so easy go so hard..hahahaha. but now i got to have a new 4x4 motor... my old diff destroyed my shaft


----------



## filthyredneck

Finally got all my parts in and finished rebuilding my front diff....new gears, bearings and seals. Also did the diff mod while I had it apart. Added a grease zerk to the lower steering bushing while diff was out and everything was accessible. This week I will also be doing manual 4x4 and deleting the kebc and installing a new kfx clutch cover. Also going to order a greasable upper stem bushing like NMK shows in his write up. ....the mods just never stop do they?


----------



## ThaMule

Did the fuel tank skid mod....Now to put it all back together!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

wcs61 said:


> Where did you get this done. I'm tired of the rusty look and not too far from you.


The guys name is Too, He runs Combs Custom Coatings in Florence, ms, His number is 6015731141. It's a little shop next to his house. I spent $200 to have it all done.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I drove down to Perkinston,MS yesterday and let RMAX put my manual 4x4 shifter on. It turned out great! He's a good guy, even invited me down to ride with them at Red Creek. If you have any interest in doing away with Kawie's bad idea, then he's your guy.


----------



## filthyredneck

^ he's who I got my stuff from...it's in the mail, should be here tomorrow. I'm excited.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yeah, he told me you were getting a kit. Good luck with the install. Be sure and give him a call if you hit a snag. He took the time to explain how to adjust it to me, just in case i had trouble in the future. RMAX is the man. I can hardly wait to try mine out!


----------



## filthyredneck

My tie rods aren't stock and have bends in them that give me more than enough clearance from the actuator so I shouldn't have that problem, other than that it's just gonna be taking my time to cut the fender so it looks nice.


----------



## contractor09

ThaMule said:


> Did the fuel tank skid mod....Now to put it all back together!


About time you did somethying with it... Now get a yard pass from your ol lady before summer ends and come ride


----------



## gpinjason

Pulled em outta the shed to let them run for a bit.. The rear brake cable locked up on the Brute, so I got it freed up.. Then decided to go nuts spraying them and wiping them down with tire foam cleaner... This is as clean as they have been in a LONG time...

And yes, I know my front tire is low.. It leaks on the bead... 





























---
- Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## filthyredneck

Installed the new 29.5 swamplites & SS312's that I got from LM83 on the 05 750 (hers). She's now a member of the "bucket club"

Working on mine right now....


----------



## tx_brute_rider

NIce brute FRN, it looks very well taken car of.
Bought an extractor for the brute CVT bolts that I need to take out today.


----------



## filthyredneck

tx_brute_rider said:


> NIce brute FRN, it looks very well taken car of.
> Bought an extractor for the brute CVT bolts that I need to take out today.


Thanks bud, I bought it from the original owner who only trail rode with it and was very anal about cleanliness.... I give it a 9 out of 10 when I got it, and plus it has very low miles/hours on it as well (lower than my 08 and it doesn't have much at all) We have only been on a couple rides with it so far, and the tires, clutch, backrest, and RED LEDs are the only mods I've done so far.


----------



## KMKjr

Parked it in it's new home.

The new garage!


----------



## LM83

filthyredneck said:


> Thanks bud, I bought it from the original owner who only trail rode with it and was very anal about cleanliness.... I give it a 9 out of 10 when I got it, and plus it has very low miles/hours on it as well (lower than my 08 and it doesn't have much at all) We have only been on a couple rides with it so far, and the tires, clutch, backrest, and RED LEDs are the only mods I've done so far.


Some good looking wheels and tires you got there ol boy! Lol! Hope she's happy sir. Btw, I got to drive back in full on hurricane rain the whole way home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowbackman

New Rear Knuckle New wheels new Bumper and rear rack


----------



## Bacon

Ordered:
Xtreme 2 inch lift
SS212 14" black rims (and lugs... in a second order because be forewarned... they don't come with em)
outlaw 2 29.5" rubbers
epi almond primary/red second

Come to find out... after spending well over a grand, the outlaw 2's are special order and as such, HL has decided to hold my entire order so they can be mounted when they do eventually come in. Oh and did I mention they won't be in until November? :aargh4: I think something in my brain 'sploded a little...

Does anyone have some serious backing for the law2's? 'Cause if not, thinking about going with something they have in stock. Original Outlaws don't seem so bad right now...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I hear you Bacon. Some is better than none, right? but seriously, if the outlaw2 is what you want, better wait it out. You might have regrets when you actually see the new ones. It's too hot to ride right now anyway. Wait, what am i saying?! It's never too anything to ride.


----------



## Bacon

2010Bruterider said:


> It's too hot to ride right now anyway. Wait, what am i saying?! It's never too anything to ride.


...thanks Bruterider...
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

lol

Did some research in to what's available on the HL site and as it turns out... I'd be spending more for what appears to be less tire. Guess Bruterider's right, I do want the OL2's. Sigh... gonna be a long 2 months on stockers.


----------



## KMKjr

Kissed it goodbye.

Vacation time!!


----------



## brute574

Motor is back together, installed a Pen lock, just waiting on my Clutch


----------



## filthyredneck

Finally got my Manual 4x4 installed and working correctly and adjusted/greased my tie rods.. Rides like a totally different brute now lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

Just rebuilt my left rear outter gorilla cv...it's been clicking for some time now, come to find out the last time I had that axle serviced before warranty ended apparently they left a small broken piece of a cir-clip in the cup (guess they didn't do anything other than change a torn boot and repack with grease. Anyways, its out now and didn't do any damage, I'm suprised. Changed front/rear diff fluids. 

Put lime green secondary in her brute....only had a black in it from when she used to ride the XTRs. I think I'd prefer a Red for those 29.5 swamplites, but I'm out of red springs and just so happened to have a new Lime Green here so figured it'd do...she's mostly a trail rider anyways.


----------



## brute574

Bought my Wife a Grizzly, So Installed a Viper Winch, 27" Swamp Fox Plus, K&N Filter, 2" lift and AMR Cdi Box


----------



## ThaMule

Cleaned up fuel tank and skid. reinstalled pickup and pump and installed it back in the bike. Tomorrow all the electrical will go back in and see if my fuel issue is fixed!


----------



## Bacon

Added a lift...



















And some fat new radials on some slick rims. =D










Made some blunders while ordering so have to wait for the clutch springs now... going with a maroon primary, lime green set up. I think.... :thinking: SO MANY CHOICES!!! God this is addicting...


----------



## Bacon

And to Mr. Bruterider... it was totally worth not waiting lol.


----------



## dhosey

*MIMB Snorkel Brute Force*

I started my Snorkel process last night. I did a 3" airbox snorkel, everything worked out perfect thanks to alot of people on here with their great write ups. Tonight I am going to finish painting the snorkel and strat on the CVT vents. On them I am going to use heavy duty shop vac hose from Home Depot (Name Drop...lol) and hide them under the instrument pod to keep it as clean as possible. Had to run the 3" out from under the body due to room. I will post the CVT vents when completed before I put her skin back on.


----------



## palumbo

build my spring compressor for installing shock spacer


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nice choice Bacon, I dig the Outlaw Radials. 

I rode hard for 2 straight days at the MIMB ride and didn't have any issues. The Brute performed well, no carnage, whew, It's been a while since i didn't break anything. My new manual 4x4 worked flawlessly.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Finished putting my muzzy pro on, anyone have any issue with the can hitting the shock? i have an Xtreme lift as well


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yes, I had to put a thick washer between the frame and the can to space it out. Mine hit the lift bracket too.


----------



## speedman

took one of the tires off the crushloxz and the bead on the tire is still good, so im ordering some black itp ss212 tomorrow and then gonna go and take the other tires off.


----------



## Sanative

Went deep without breaking anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute

Installed the Dynatek a few days ago. Looked at it today, and imagined the fun were gonna have the next few days.


----------



## LM83

Read this and remembered I have a brute, somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Put the drain plug back in the front end. Been drip drying for a month. Refilled and ready to fix the rear inner boot next time.


----------



## Sanative

Well scratch that.
Milked my engine oil a little, then a friend took my bike while I was sitting on the back and floored it. Slung me off and hit the back of my head dang good on the tire going 10 mph then forced it up in the fender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Not much time to work on the bike since the wife and I will go on a cruise this week-end but I went from this ugly sight......


















To this. After removing the Aeng'd. snorkels and replaced with the center snorkels.


----------



## BamaSam

Installed a 3 headlight mod on my Sportsman.


----------



## brute574

Installed a Temp Gauge and Fan Switch on my Brute last night. Changed Belts and Adjusted, seem to run Better now, belt was a Little Glazed


----------



## Injected

Ordered the parts for a oil cooler..


----------



## palumbo

Adding spacers to my rear shocks and grease zerks


----------



## austin82

Took my engine out.


----------



## Sanative

Cleaned it, drained/flushed everything, and getting over the concussion from the other day:34:


----------



## palumbo

Finished the rear grease fitting installation


----------



## Roboquad

Put it on craigs list...:34:


----------



## filthyredneck

Roboquad said:


> Put it on craigs list...:34:


HUH!? Thats not good lol

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Ordered 8000k LED marker lights.


----------



## nathen53

started the MIMB 3' snorks installed a dynatek and got the seals for the front diff


----------



## Sanative

Scared some people riding


----------



## brutemike

Finished the steering stem grease zerks that upper one was a b**** cause of the darn boot for the 3" snorkel.Then pulled the clutches tochange belt it was on its way out.Since im in there im going to try my maroon primary spring my be just use the yellow secondary im not sure yet.:thinking:


----------



## filthyredneck

Just ordered an OMI greasable upper stem bushing....$42

Gettin ready to start doing some fab and paint work on a new frame I picked up from 67txcoupe....and then begin swapping all my stuff over to it. :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

My little girl climbed up on and said daddy take my picture.


----------



## filthyredneck

phreebsd said:


> My little girl climbed up on and said daddy take my picture.


:bigok: PRICELESS!


----------



## CanadianMudNeck

Finally put my almond secondary. Thanks to MIMB piece of cake....Haven beers in the garage guys were loookin at the spring compressor....WTF is that...I says thats $10 instead of $70 bucks..nough said...Whheeelie time!!!!Again thanks for the how to.Cheers


----------



## Sanative

Rode again. Beat a nitrous 7" lift 800 outty and commander 1000 gorilla. 

Then my friend fell on a metal pole in a pond and sliced through his foot and chipped/broke the bone.... Pretty bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

filthy why you switching to a different frame, i must have missed something


----------



## filthyredneck

lilbigtonka said:


> filthy why you switching to a different frame, i must have missed something


Its from when my 6" was mislabeled and therefore installed wrong....caused my front upper a-arm mounts to get tweaked pretty badly and hasn't steered right ever since it was installed. I gusseted them in really good on this new frame just for peace of mind, I do spend alot of time with the front up in the air so figured a little extra strength wouldn't hurt a thing. I also seal welded the holes for the fuel vent lines and also removed the little plastic caps out of the bottom frame rails, washed and seal welded the frame ....before everything was completely buttoned up I filled the frame with oil, reason for this was to keep the frame from rusting from the inside out. I figure with as salty as the water gets in Crosby it wouldn't be a bad idea to take some preventative measures to preserve the new frame since its in excellent shape and doesn't look like it was exposed to all the elements that mine was. Now I need to strip it and then its going Grabber Green just like my lift and the handle bars will be done the same color. Ordering some ODI grips to throw on it and got a few other tricks up my sleeve as well


----------



## Sanative

You'll love the ODI's!


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Looked at her and wondered why she gives me so many problems... Maybe because I don't ride her hard enough:33:

X2 on the ODI's. Work alot better on gripping the handlebars. You'll still have trouble hanging on to them, since it's a brute force

Man filthyredneck is that brute of yours going to one of a kind.:rockn: Taking apart the frame and putting it back is going to be so worth it.


----------



## 650Brute

Changed the "tops" of my snorkels, made a plug for the intake snorkel for hauling the Brute, and contemplated/talked about going up one jet size to cure a very slight sputter issue with the brute... May just try the a/f screw?!?!

Before:









After:


----------



## jctgumby

650Brute said:


> Changed the "tops" of my snorkels, made a plug for the intake snorkel for hauling the Brute, and contemplated/talked about going up one jet size to cure a very slight sputter issue with the brute... May just try the a/f screw?!?!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


 
I like those. I have been considering doing something similar to mine


----------



## 650Brute

Thanks!! I'm diggin em'. Serves function and looks better


----------



## filthyredneck

650Brute said:


> Thanks!! I'm diggin em'. Serves function and looks better


They do look nice. Mine were that way before and I liked them, went to the 3" and it was just too massive to do that way lol. Now they are just 90° on tops with a very short 45° piece of pipe slipped in them for rain guards. 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule

I looked at mine today and told her I love her even though I have not touched her in a while...


----------



## brute574

Bought a Muzzy Pro, So Looking Forward to installing that. Will be ordering a DSC 840 Kit Soon


----------



## gpinjason

cranked em both up yesterday.. let em run a few mins.. maybe I will get to ride this weekend...


----------



## islandlife

picked up my hot tanked swingarm and rear diff parts. its re-assembly time!


----------



## wcs61

Finally added a lever to my manual Actuator. Later tonight I'll hit the axle boot.


----------



## greenkitty7

droppin mine off for some sneaky mods tonight... :flames:MO POWA.


----------



## rmax

fabed up a gun rack for hunting season


----------



## 2010Bruterider

rmax said:


> fabed up a gun rack for hunting season


Saweeet!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## chevzr2

rmax said:


> fabed up a gun rack for hunting season


 man, sweet, what u hunting for? people? wish we could use stuff like that up here in canada but stuck to non military semi-auto only. unless you modify to go full auto, don't know who could do that though....lol!


----------



## Sanative

650Brute said:


> Changed the "tops" of my snorkels, made a plug for the intake snorkel for hauling the Brute, and contemplated/talked about going up one jet size to cure a very slight sputter issue with the brute... May just try the a/f screw?!?!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Hey, those are mine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

wcs61 said:


> Finally added a lever to my manual Actuator. Later tonight I'll hit the axle boot.


Well I got the boot on but had to replace the hub bearing as well.


----------



## brute574

Installed Muzzy Fan Blade, Did Spark Plug Boot Mod, Set Valves, Shimmed Carb Needles, Changed pilots to #40 and Got Ready To install my new Muzzy Pro Tomorrow


----------



## CumminsPower24

Wow, someone has been a busy bee lol. let us know how that new muzzy fan blade works? i've been looking at that.


----------



## filthyredneck

brute574 said:


> Installed Muzzy Fan Blade, Did Spark Plug Boot Mod, Set Valves, Shimmed Carb Needles, Changed pilots to #40 and Got Ready To install my new Muzzy Pro Tomorrow


Be sure to give us your review on that muzzy fan once you get some ride time on it. I'm very interested to hear how well it works

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

x2 on the muzzy fan


----------



## brute574

Installed my New Muzzy Pro Tonight, Does Everyone Pop when you let off the Gas?


----------



## wcs61

brute574 said:


> Installed my New Muzzy Pro Tonight, Does Everyone Pop when you let off the Gas?


Yep but I have stock exhaust punched out by former owner.


----------



## KMKjr

Dragged the ballfields with it and now I'm dizzy.......but that also could be due to the beers?


----------



## Sanative

Rode yesterday, camped out, rode all day today. Another leaking seal, so getting my dealer to but the upgraded seal kit on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Finished washing mine and put it in the garage. Good day of riding yesterday, no broken parts or malfunctions:rockn:


----------



## LM83

Started her up just to listen to the rod knocking. AGAIN. So lovely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

LM83 said:


> Started her up just to listen to the rod knocking. AGAIN. So lovely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How?! I thought it had a new motor!


----------



## LM83

Sanative said:


> How?! I thought it had a new motor!


Number 4. Going back to stock next week. NOS got this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83

I pushed it to far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

LM83 said:


> I pushed it to far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. We've been riding a lot lately.


----------



## LM83

Have to come to the house soon. I built a pit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad

pulled the 2in. snorks off.


----------



## southernbrute750

Destroyed a axel last ride..... Go figure.... Time to do some wrenching....


----------



## Injected

Made a appointment with my dealer to have the rear engine seal and reverse switch replaced. I'm glad I bought the extended warranty. Total cost...$0.00


----------



## speedman

fixing my stock axle and trying to ride this weekend


----------



## DLB

Installed an almond secondary. Also made a secondary compression tool while I was at it.


----------



## rmax

extended stick stoppers , i guess they were not made to use with spacers


----------



## wolf_36

Got rid of my audio tubes and made my own custom boxes .


----------



## DLB

Sold it!


----------



## Roboquad

*pulled the broke Azz winch out* to find it bound with swamp glue(old grease and mud or clay) soaked it all. brushed it out. brake clean Dozer grease to re pack and re assembled. I even went back to the garage to hear the sweet spooling sound of it working again!. Love it when a plan comes together .....artay:


----------



## Roboquad

Went to charge the battery and found the screw loose, not a bad starter...win.win!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Roboquad said:


> Went to charge the battery and found the screw loose, not a bad starter...win.win!!!!!


Man...its been a great day for you all around. :rockn:


----------



## brute574

Shimmed My Needles, and Adjusted my Idle Mix, got my Pop to go away. Runs GREAT


----------



## filthyredneck

Ordered some ODI Rogue grips w/Blue bar clamps. Prepping my new frame for paint....that should go on tomorrow. Then probably tomorrow night I'll start my swap.

Time's been split between the big Dodge and the brute....the truck just got new Borgeson steering, and also washed the air filter out today as well as ordered a new front seal & KDP fix kit for it. Lookin at some other goodies right now for both toys.


----------



## dhosey

Not exciting but I did my A arm bushings... I know maintenance is not as exciting as new mods.... Sorry.


----------



## Roboquad

@NM.....
Man it sounds like everyone had a great day. Now just itching to ride. The temp here in central Florida just dropped 10 degrees, and the bike has never been better. Waiting on MudMuckers ride. Have a group of 6-7 so far. I want to represent MIMB. Without this group, my bike would still be collecting dust blown up in the corner of my garage.


----------



## BrutemanAl

got it good and muddy and pulled a Can am 800 out of the mud not once but twice !!!!


----------



## swampthing

cleaned it up, ready to have it's post-season tune up and winter mod plans.


----------



## Injected

thought about it?:33:


----------



## Sanative

Replaced front and back seals. Still milking oil every ride.... Somehow....
Also drained front diff. Let it get to the 3rd ride :O 







Looks yummy huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Pumped up the tires, checked the dirty azz oil and drove it 5 hours with no problems after sitting besides up and down driveway for 4+ months.


----------



## brutemike

Did the led backup light under the tail light looks good and works great now its time to see how long this thing can hold up to the muddy rides.


----------



## brute574

Got the Can Am Stuck in the back Yard, So had to Get my Brute Out to Free the POS


----------



## rmax

getting ready for holloween ride


----------



## brute574

Took the Toys Out Today, Can Am Broke an Axle about 20 min into the ride, So Wife Was bummed, as She Was Riding it. Me and my Son Had a Great Day. 

Muzzy Fan Worked GREAT, Ran 180 all Day, Fan Would come on for a Couple Sec and Shut Off.


----------



## DaveMK1

rmax said:


> getting ready for holloween ride


Is that your costume to get $5 off? lol We will be up there on saturday morning.

I cleaned my stock tires to get them ready to sell


----------



## DaveMK1

Just ordered me a maroon primary and a lime green secondary for my bike


----------



## rmax

DaveMK1 said:


> Is that your costume to get $5 off? lol We will be up there on saturday morning.
> 
> I cleaned my stock tires to get them ready to sell[/
> 
> not trying for the costume thing just messing with a friend, i had put heat shrink on my h/b brake leavers to get the dull aluiminun look off, he said he liked his shinny stuff, so i ty raped this on the next day ,an told him that i had shinny stuff too, but i think we will be there friday night, may see you guys on the trails


----------



## Sanative

Took the laws off, put stockers on. HMF = gone. Stock pipe and stock clutch springs. I guess keeping the rad kit and definitely keeping snorkels. Getting a 300 soon and it will be the new mud bike


----------



## KMKjr

Ordered a *****load of parts.


----------



## brute for mud

Changed my drive belt


----------



## tx_brute_rider

-Fixed foot brake cable on mine.
-Washed both brutes, since they rode together... They don't like to be ridden separately, one gets jealous of the other one Lol.


----------



## Roboquad

invented a _*slip on snorkel*_. hove a hole just below the wheel where a black 2 in.plastic drain cover sits, heated and bent 2.5 in electrical sleeve to slide over the existing air tube so I can see where the air comes in. Kawasaki points those things straight into the water splashing up. if wet pull the snork out of the box and slide it on. when dry pull it off and throw it in the box. Using AC silver tape to complete the seal/ Little *******, but works as a low profile snorkel. Will try it @ MudMuckers Saturday. I never go too deep anymore, but it's nice to see the intake..


----------



## brutematt750

Installed power commander III and downloaded map. Installed pen lock. Took it for a spin down the ally.


----------



## islandlife

clutch bushings and maroon primary, some carb tuning and a tach.


----------



## dookie

Installed EHS air box lid. Ran some vent lines for the carbs and gastank to the bars. Changed oil in both brutes.


----------



## primetime1267

Pulled the wet clutch last night on the Grizz. Installing a newer used one and some 12 gram greaseless weight setup from the guys at UTVCRAP.. 

*Brappp Brappp*!!!


----------



## Sanative

Took every mod off. Starting over.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby

Sanative said:


> Took every mod off. Starting over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8238
> View attachment 8239
> View attachment 8240
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
These pics should be in the ATV Porn thread, lol!!! Gotta love naked pics!!!:rockn:


----------



## Sanative

jctgumby said:


> These pics should be in the ATV Porn thread, lol!!! Gotta love naked pics!!!:rockn:


Is there one on here? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Sanative said:


> Is there one on here? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=334&highlight=naked+pics

I started it off with this one:


----------



## DaveMK1

Pulled my primary off and put the maroon spring in. Then dropped an outlet in the garage closer to where I park our brutes

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## wcs61

Ordered the rear end bearings,seals and disc's for the Brute.

Ordered the new Yamaha plastics for the wife.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Took off the 2'' lift kit off my brute. Now I can go 60MPH and it rides smoother:rockn:


----------



## Sanative

Ordering lime green plastics :rockn:


----------



## primetime1267

swapped out my wetclutch & housing and put in a new oneway bearing. Awaiting my greaseless weights, should be in tomorrow.


----------



## Roboquad

Spent 2 hours the concrete mud off of my bike from the mud muckers ride .I think I brought home at least 15 piunds of mudd .this stuff is like sculptors clay, and I think for the first time ever I did not break anything . Pulled 4 bikes out and towed 1 back to camp . I'm in love again.


----------



## DaveMK1

Removed a shim from my secondary and installed my maroon primary and green secondary. All i can say is :greatgooglymoogly: lol and havent mud tested it yet.

Completely different bike now and have found the power that this bike was hidding!


----------



## gpinjason

Did this Saturday but just now posting... 

Finally changed the rear oil seal.. 

Pulled rear brake cable and lubed it up cuz it was sticking.. It still seems tight, is there any trick to getting it freed up, or do I need to buy a new cable? This is the hand brake cable, not the foot cable.. I used cable liner to force oil down the tube, but it didn't seem to free up as much as I'd like...


Also while I was messing around I noticed one of my rear cv boots was torn... Got new boot from autozone, just need to get out there and install it... 













Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## NMKawierider

gpinjason said:


> I used cable liner to force oil down the tube, but it didn't seem to free up as much as I'd like...


Yeah once they get rusted and the surfaces get pitted & rough they are never the same plus you still have all that rust inside. I'd just get a new one.


----------



## primetime1267

Just installed Dr. Pulley greaseless 12 gram weights in the grizzly clutch. Still have to fire her up tomorrow and take her for a spin down the block..


----------



## brute574

Installed my new plow and Mount, man Does it Look MEAN


----------



## muddaholic 09

today i found out today that 08 and up have a 1 year factory warenty... cause my dealer told me it only had a 6 month one so maby i can get my front diff fixed due to the fact that they lied to me..:aargh4: or at least they can get me the gears and i can fix it myself..


----------



## LM83

Cracked the shop open and peeked in to make sure they are all still there. Check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddaholic 09

today i found out that 08 and up have a 1 year foactory warenty and my dealer told me i only have a 6 month warenty when i bought it..:aargh4: hopefully i can get a new front diff or atleast the insides cause they lied to me ...


----------



## KMKjr

Valves adjusted and clutch/belt serviced.

She stands up again!!


----------



## brute574

Installed my RDC Lift, Mad Dog Hitch and Cleaned up my Plow So it Works Right.

Just took it out and to Play, God I Love 100 Acres of land, LOL


----------



## Jolley

unloaded it off the truck and fixing to wash it from the ride yesterday at copiah


----------



## joemel

pushed mine off of my trailer battery dead and didnt wana pull crank it yeah i was being lazy


----------



## KMKjr

Pulled the kids around the neighborhood in the trailer Trickn' and Treatn'.


----------



## speedman

Got to see what's up with my 4x4 it's not working and was working not to long ago, and gotta see why the axles don't stay in the diff, they don't like to be in there lol


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## brute574

Installed my New Extreme 4,000 Winch and Back up Lights


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Gave it a good bath and hit with SC1. she's looking sweet. 

I wish i was riding.


----------



## Boo Boo

Go to the help section in like ABC auto and look at the pcv valve rubbers they have the right size that slips over the 3/4 heater hose it fits tight spray some wd-40 on the hose it fits good !!!


----------



## wcs61

Went for a spin. Cleaned the shop to make room for repairs next week. Rear end rebuild time. Rejet those carbs from the Col. Replace the bad shock.....then work on the wife's ride.


----------



## Shrek

Added temp gauge and gave my Itp steel rims a new look.


















---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396829,-94.168101
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Added a half quart of oil and checked the tire pressure. Getting ready to load up and head to red creek today to test out the new springs and kujo bushings!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## rmax

DaveMK1 said:


> Added a half quart of oil and checked the tire pressure. Getting ready to load up and head to red creek today to test out the new springs and kujo bushings!
> 
> Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


will be going there also around noon maybe we will bump into each other ,i will be the one with the boston mud terrior riding the rack


----------



## brute574

What out back and had some FUN


----------



## Polaris425

Nice pics brute574!


----------



## wcs61

First time out with the GoPro, first mud hole. Dang fall leaves made it look easy knowing I usually go around this hole. Winch clicked so off i walked for a tow. Thick as lard and high centered. ..


Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## wcs61

Take two


Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## primetime1267

Wash the RZR, did up some new snorkels for it, installed a bigger battery and gonna do new brake pads tonight also. 
Also mounted up some roll cage Ohh-no handles..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Wcs that looks nasty!


----------



## brute574

Here is Some Video Of My Play Ground


----------



## Roboquad

wcs61 said:


> First time out with the GoPro, first mud hole. Dang fall leaves made it look easy knowing I usually go around this hole. Winch clicked so off i walked for a tow. Thick as lard and high centered. ..
> 
> 
> Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


you should stick that in the worst hole thread....did the same thing over a high grass trail and sunk above the front 29.5's it's the first pic in that thread.


----------



## Roboquad

So, this thread made me do it...Wen't our and adjusted the gear change shaft. Bike was popping out of reverse at the most undesirable times. Found a loose nut above the gear connect link and put three turns on the shaft to be sure I got it. Testing tomorrow. Would work when I'd I hold it in.guess I was just too lazy to fix it till now.


----------



## BrutemanAl

This weekend I started to install the rad relocate , and the snorkels on the Brute . Almost done the snorkels , but I messed up the plastic piece that they come threw below the pod . Thank god its a cheap part to replace lol . Looked on line at the price of a new one , 15 bucks......shipping 41 bucks !!!! Guess I will call the dealer today to see if it is any cheaper .


----------



## rmax

made a storage box for winch accessorys what do you think


----------



## filthyredneck

That box is a very slick idea rmax... I like it. Too bad I have a grill and moose bumper covering that opening, or I'd do the same. I need something like that for a couple shackles and my tow strap that usually gets forgotten in the bed of the truck.

And the reason I visited this thread.... FINALLY got started on my frame swap on the 08, between work and everything else my bike's just been sittin for nearly 3 months now, but I finally got started. So far the rear diff/axles/a-arms/shocks/tires is all mounted on the new frame. I have the all the front arms, shocks and tie rods off and ready to go on it but hit a snag...when I drained the front diff my drain finally stripped out (its been on its last leg for awhile now) so in the morning I'm going to go grab a 3/8 fine thread tap and a short bolt and rethread it, I already have the hole drilled to the right size to be tapped. Once thats done I'll put the front end together and get the handlebars and stuff moved over as well....I have a brand new greasable upper stem bushing that will go on as well. Then I'll start on the motor and throw the gas tank on, and save the wiring for last. Still need to order a new factory front bumper (the lower part that the winch mounts in) because mine all bent out of shape from being pulled on once when I buried my 6" lift. Then snorks and plastics and I'll be back on the trail.......and since we just got a ton of rain today I couldn't have picked a better time to get her back up and goin again :bigok:


----------



## rmax

got your work cut out for you , hope it all goes smooth , as for the little box i have 25ft of cable,3 shackles, 1 hook, an a snatch block in it, an they all got a lot of use on the last 2 rides, the snatch block i do not know how we ever got by without haveing 1 with us, those razors are hard to get unstuck


----------



## filthyredneck

Got the drain hole re-tapped in the front diff today...went with a 3/8" fine thread bolt. Put the front end together to where it'd stand on all four tires by itself. Cookin steaks right now, will go back out later tonight and work on it some more. Hope to get at least the motor swapped over and hook up the driveshafts.


----------



## Sanative

filthyredneck said:


> Got the drain hole re-tapped in the front diff today...went with a 3/8" fine thread bolt. Put the front end together to where it'd stand on all four tires by itself. Cookin steaks right now, will go back out later tonight and work on it some more. Hope to get at least the motor swapped over and hook up the driveshafts.


That's gonna look sweet


----------



## Sanative

Got some big boxes at the door


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## wcs61

Well lets see, since I'm waiting on UPS with my jet kit plus rear parts, I took all the connectors from the motor back and cleaned them then added dielectric grease as well and the cheap fuse box.
Started running the wire's for my backup light from the reverse censor to the battery box, will finish that once it's back together.

Took the winch control box apart to check for the clicking problem. Clean as new inside so it's not there.

Took the tank out of the shroud and cleaned them.... Thought about modding the shroud but I "may" do that later. Got to be a better way to keep sand and rocks out of there without the spray foam treatment.

Took the rear brake hand lever cable and freed it up...two days of working on that and it's working good now plus completely saturated with oil inside....but dmn it I tore the rubber boot putting it back on. Anyone have a spare laying around? Not much use freeing it up to get water back in it.

continued tomorrow..........


----------



## KMKjr

Trying to straighten front rearward upper a-arm support.......and not having much sucess!!


----------



## primetime1267

Finished the snorkels and vent tubes on the RZR. Changed the fluids on the RZR and installed 4 pt harnesses.

Put back on the belt cover on the grizzly and tonight ill do the floorboard.

And then we are loading all 3 bikes to go riding at trucks gone wild even this weekend!!!


----------



## wcs61

Checked and adjusted the rear valves since I had room. Specs called for .0078 - 0098 on the ext. Found them to be .0090 and left them alone.
Int. calls for .0039 - .0059. Found them to be .0070 and .0080. Set both to .0050.

Put a dab of silicone in both battery terminals. I hate fighting the dang nut when I have two cables attached plus the nut sliding out.
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/ATV/IMG_0705.jpg

then removed the screws to leave a hole through the silicone.


----------



## rmax

[quote

Put a dab of silicone in both battery terminals. I hate fighting the dang nut when I have two cables attached plus the nut sliding out.
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/ATV/IMG_0705.jpg

then removed the screws to leave a hole through the silicone.[/quote]

i put a pieace of an old cut ty rap , cut about 1,1/4 long fold it in haft an stick it under the nut or behind it, works well an not messy like silicone


----------



## wcs61

^ won't be messy went it set's up.


----------



## brute574

Motor is Apart, Parts are on their Way to FST for the 840 Kit. Hope to get the Axle Pulled Tomorrow to Replace the Boots.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

****, you guys have been busy! Filthy, you're going to have the sharpest Brute around. That green frame looks awesome. You talk about moving the motor and wiring harness to the other frame like it's not any more complicated than changing a flat. 

I fired up the brute today, let it warm up good, then drove around the yard a couple of times. Nabbed on the throttle one time and rutted up my yard. It was worth it.


----------



## filthyredneck

2010Bruterider said:


> ****, you guys have been busy! Filthy, you're going to have the sharpest Brute around. That green frame looks awesome. You talk about moving the motor and wiring harness to the other frame like it's not any more complicated than changing a flat.
> 
> I fired up the brute today, let it warm up good, then drove around the yard a couple of times. Nabbed on the throttle one time and rutted up my yard. It was worth it.


:lol: If you take yours apart as often I do mine then it really aint hard bro. Once the plastics are out of the way (15-20 min job) then unplug less than a dozen connectors, unhook radiator hoses, and lift throttle body off the motor, driveshafts (45-60 min job) then pull one long bolt from bottom of motor and I think somthing like 4 short bolts from rear of motor and slide it out of the frame. Once all the other crud is off of the frame then theres not much left to unhook the wire harness..... less than 6 hours and every bit of it is swapped from one frame to the other. I guess I just enjoy tinkering too much lmao! I know just about every bolt and connector on this thing by memory.....guess thats sad. Used to have to work on it often to fix electrical probs...changed the wire harness after a while and all those probs went away, so now if its apart its bc I'm adding or modifying something :bigok:.

Thanks for the compliments by the way. Hopefully I'll have it about done by this monday, I have to order a couple new parts....get the green put on em, and installed and then I can finish it. Will post pics when its done.


----------



## Shrek

filthyredneck said:


> Hopefully I'll have it about done by this monday, I have to order a couple new parts....get the green put on em, and installed and then I can finish it. Will post pics when its done.


so that means u are gonna let me ride it on Tuesday right? Lol 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396703,-94.168174
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

Got the lime green plastics on, racks off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Reworked the tail lamp. It's in the Kawi section.

Considering the front lights now.


----------



## hp488

Put my old muffler back on once I got it to stop glowing that new one was to quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## swampthing

Cleaned out the entire fuel and oil injection systems on the daughters new ride, touched things up and tested em out in anticipation of her maiden voyage today.


----------



## Litenyaup

Painted a new design on my radiator grill!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Got just about everything over to the new frame. My old frame is bare with the exception of skid plates, headlights, and the upper bracket on the front of the frame that the headlights mount to... I'm searching for some misc fittings for an idea that I have for my rad relocate, once I get them I'll get it all put together. I'm also fabbing up a new aluminum tray to go under the seat for the electronics....my original plastic one had some pretty badly melted spots from a previous lean running issue.


----------



## wcs61

Today after getting home from shopping with the daughter I went back out and finished the winch rebuild.
There was someone on here that mounted their winch on the rear. Well I decided to do the same. A little different from his set up but under the fenders as well. I'll get it fabricated and then disassemble and take pics for a how to later. Best part is the tail lamp is still in it's original place. Almost finished!
Tomorrow UPS arrives with more parts.


----------



## wcs61

Standstill on the winch, got to get the wife's ride ready for this weekend.
Putting new plastics on her Big Bear, new rear seals and brakes, repair the winch that doesn't even click. LOL not much to do to those well built Yamaha Big Bears.


----------



## Litenyaup

Installed a dry box in my 05 brute. Got the box cheap n cut/welded the rack to let it fit.


----------



## brute574

Boots Showed Up Today, along with my 840 Kit. Guess it will be a LONG night


----------



## wcs61

Loaded them up after anew battery and presently @ the camp.




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## NMKawierider

Replaced some decals the pressure washer stripped off for me and gave her a full SC1 Detail treatment.


----------



## KMKjr

Had to drive a Honda last night due to bent Brute.


----------



## filthyredneck

Finally got mine started last night and made a circle around the yard on it.... Still need to get rear fenders/side plastics put on and front driveshaft and skid plates and it will be complete from my frame swap. 
...Now I got a new issue though, after some other new mods I'm stuck in LIMP mode


----------



## brute574

Finished the 840 kit, stil need to finish jetting, just a little rich


----------



## swampthing

got it out for one hell of an aggressive run, then washed and put away to await winter tear down.


----------



## wcs61

Rode very little at the camp. Wife was lazy and family showed up putting a damper on the fun.


----------



## NMKawierider

wcs61 said:


> Rode very little at the camp. Wife was lazy and family showed up putting a damper on the fun.


 Well, at least you got out for a bit.

Switched-out tire sets and put the Racelines up for sale.


----------



## BrutemanAl

Finished installing my rad-relocate and snorkels !!!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

got my new warn plow today. :rockn:I removed the winch, installed the plow mount and reinstalled the winch only to find the winch plate does not fit.:thinking: I am modifying the winch plate. and reinstalling everything after lunch. thank god I used a sick day at work today, this is way more relaxing .


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Got the new EPI Green Secondary spring in yesterday. Installed it last night and combined with the Almond primary I just put in this thing is wicked on acceleration and I barely lost any top end. Still run 50+ mph which is plenty fast for me lol.


----------



## creed

Will be changing out front, rear diff oil, gear box oil, adjusting valves, motor oil and filter, greasing the one way bearing and inspecting, cleaning the primary clutch... Ehw, its going to be a long day tomorrow!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Ordered a new set of Grim Reapers for my 14x8 SS112s.


----------



## LM83

Put out 600 lbs of corn last night around the property with the Foreman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

It's 100% other than the broken headlight and leaking exhaust gasket


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Litenyaup

Had a friend weld me up an aluminum storage/cooler!!! Turned out great but I think I'm gonna paint it cuz the polished aluminum is too much bling for me.


----------



## Injected

I finally had a chance to install the Symtec Heated grips/thumb. Bring on the Cold temps!


----------



## Sanative

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

VERY NICE COOLER!! 

I used my break at work to work on the rear bumper I'm fabricating.I measured and cut some more pipe and am almost ready for welding.


----------



## Country

Changed the oil and filter on the RZR. Also changed the transfer case oil on accident. Thought it was the oil plug sense it was the only **** plug you can see. Washed and waxed. Had to make her pretty.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> VERY NICE COOLER!!
> 
> I used my break at work to work on the rear bumper I'm fabricating.I measured and cut some more pipe and am almost ready for welding.


Thanks! It is pretty sweet and holds a bunch of stuff!


----------



## asheborogn

hosed the mud off of my new 2012 brute...


----------



## blackbluebrute

sat on today


----------



## Polaris425

Wonder of Polaris is having a black Friday sale? Lol


----------



## brutemike

Put some better tierod ends on from hellbound raceing just have to adjust the toe in.


----------



## Fourxfool

Pulled the fuel tank to do some mod work to the cover. Today I clean it up and put her all back together so I can ride Saturday.


----------



## KMKjr

Moved her from garage 1 to garage 2.


----------



## blue beast

i looked at it ..does that count:thinking:


----------



## primetime1267

Ordered a dual looney tune exhaust and a dfr g3 programmer for the rzr.. can't wait!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek

I had a flat fixed and tighten all the lug nuts because they were loose :bigeyes:


----------



## JD GREEN

I lubed all the cables,put my lift back on checked it all over and i have odi grips and didnt like the inside ring for locking them on so i removed it ground off the tabs and readjusted the controls so they all fit nicely. I should've had the 120mm grips but had the 130mm so had to drill a new hole for the throttle control.


----------



## JD GREEN

Forgot to mention I live in sw minnesota so gettin ready for winter riding so it dont freeze up out in the middle of no where


----------



## KMKjr

Pulled a LF axle out of my buddies PoPo and changed the belt.

3wd is fun...not!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Added a new mimb sticker to the front.... thanks TexasDAD, Made a replacement aluminum diamond plate electronics tray for under the seat since the plastic one was messed up...well almost replacement, still using the relay tray at the rear of the seat. (notice my fancy metal bending equipment ). And finally finished putting the bike all back together (just plastics, skid plates, and new tray and it was done + installed kfx cvt cover and had to rework some wiring that I didn't finish last weekend when I worked on it last) Just some minor adjustments needed now and hopefully I'll be riding it in a few more hours....time to go to bed for now.


----------



## oldmanbrute

Looked at it in the garage as I walked out to the mail box.


----------



## DTX

Replaced the handlebars from when I flipped it during a "hey ya'll, watch this" moment and when the fedex truck gets here, I will put in a new radiator fan that will soon be moved to the front rack.


----------



## Brute_O

Installed kujo bushings......they are awesome!!!!


----------



## Shrek

Pulled the brute out of the garage before it rained so she could take a shower b4 our ride tomorrow! 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Went to the barn and put the two screws in the rear fenders under the seat that I noticed missing in my pic above ^. 
Ordered a Dynojet Jet Kit for the 05 750....finally get it running right and then off to get a custom wrap on it for her Christmas present.


----------



## Litenyaup

Just got my swamp series exhaust in. Ginna instal it tonight!!


----------



## Shrek

Installed puck spacers on shocks and got 29.5 Outlaws put on. Ready to let er eat!













Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute

If I didn't have pneumonia, I'd have took the Brute out today for the first snow of the year


----------



## NMKawierider

Put on the new Grim Reapers on my old 112s yesterday and its out to the desert today for a shake-down.


----------



## brute574

Plowed some Snow.
I love being able to do Rolling Wheelies with a 60" Plow on the Front, LOL.


----------



## KMKjr

Starred at it cause I can't figure out what is bent.....lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dang! You beat me to the punch NMK. I just got mine off the porch. 27's for me. They look great on your bike. I can hardly wait for your review. 

I'm going in.


----------



## Country

Got my wheels in for the RZR. now i have to order the ITP Mudlite XXL 30's to go with them. Lift kit, roof, and windshield are on the way......god i love christmas to myself.:flames:


----------



## NMKawierider

2010Bruterider said:


> Dang! You beat me to the punch NMK. I just got mine off the porch. 27's for me. They look great on your bike. I can hardly wait for your review.
> 
> I'm going in.


Went on a 40-mile ride on them today...and I gota say these are the sweetest tires I ever had. Smooth-riding, fast responding, easy turning, climb anything-go anywhere with no effort...and NO front-end wobble at any speed!! F'n great tire. I'm running 4psi.


----------



## primetime1267

Country said:


> Got my wheels in for the RZR. now i have to order the ITP Mudlite XXL 30's to go with them. Lift kit, roof, and windshield are on the way......god i love christmas to myself.:flames:


Are those the superatv ss212 copies?? They look killer!!
Make sure u post some pics when ur done... I'm installing my looney tune dual exhaust and dfr g3 programmer this weekend.. can't wait to make this rzr growl like a vtwin.


----------



## Country

I think they are. I like the looks and the price tag. Im waiting on all the rest of my crap to get here. Once its all installed ill post pics. Its gonna be a busy christmas in the shop. Im building doors and a bed rail extender now. By the way...I had polars upgrade the wheels on my ranger crew. Got them both the same day. The funny thing is its the exact same wheel with a polaris hub cap.

pondering what other mods can be done.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

pulled the box out of the closet with my motor in it took off the lid stared for a min and put it back up. Not long till tax time now!!:bigok:


----------



## Country

Took my baby out for a shake down after changing all the fluids. Think I actually gained 3 or 4 mph by swishing to atf.

pondering what other mods can be done.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Country said:


> Took my baby out for a shake down after changing all the fluids. Think I actually gained 3 or 4 mph by swishing to atf.
> 
> pondering what other mods can be done.


What do you mean by switching to atf?

I've been busy today. Took my 2" lift off. Took off the 1.5" wheel spacers. Tightened right side tie rod, and used lock-tite this time & added a jam nut. Replaced both ball joints on the left front. Replaced left side tie rod, and adjusted toe in. Installed my new 27" Grim Reapers. Changed my clutch springs for said tires. Removed the KEB assembly. Fabbed up a cover for the hole that left. And changed all the fluids. Now i just need to go ride. I need better riding buddies. They only want to ride when its summer. Probably cause they ride slow *** hondas.

I'm going in.


----------



## filthyredneck

Installed skid plates, adjusted tie-rods and used blue lock tite, changed rear engine seal and did an oil change.

Now out riding with Texasdad. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Country

2010Bruterider said:


> What do you mean by switching to atf?
> 
> I've been busy today. Took my 2" lift off. Took off the 1.5" wheel spacers. Tightened right side tie rod, and used lock-tite this time & added a jam nut. Replaced both ball joints on the left front. Replaced left side tie rod, and adjusted toe in. Installed my new 27" Grim Reapers. Changed my clutch springs for said tires. Removed the KEB assembly. Fabbed up a cover for the hole that left. And changed all the fluids. Now i just need to go ride. I need better riding buddies. They only want to ride when its summer. Probably cause they ride slow *** hondas.
> 
> I'm going in.


In the rear did and transfer case of the RZR s polaris uses some weird oil that's thin as water. After much research I found that u can run atf.

pondering what other mods can be done.


----------



## Shrek

Fixed another flat. (2 days ago) installed KOD style Kebc delete. Took FilthyRedneck for a tour of my local trails and few good ruts. 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## islandlife

finished adapting a honda tractor dozer blade and quick change hitch to my sra, just got to throw my old winch back in to lift it. works pretty good!


----------



## brute574

Installed my Second VFJ Clutch, had John do me up a Different one for my 840. 

VForce John Does a KILLER Job


----------



## KMKjr

Çut some 2x4 and deck boards on the front rack.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Started pitting my new RDC lift on but had issues with the front. Hopefully get a solution worked out tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Relocated my radiator, changed all of her fluids. Fixed some wiring issues, d-greased a few items while I had her tore apart. Changed front brakes with Kevlar pads and installed a new brake cable for the rear. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## primetime1267

I just installed the dual looney tunes exhaust and dragon fire racing programmer on the RZR. Sounds flipping killer!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Not my brute....But, went out in the barn after dinner and did some work on a 08 650i that got dropped off here yesterday and belongs to a buddy from work. He just put a 07 750 motor in it 2 weekends ago after trashing his bottom end in the 650 and after riding with me last weekend he decided that he wanted a gear reduction :flames:.....needless to say I ordered up the parts on Tuesday and tore it down and its ready for the new parts which will be here tomorrow and then I can button it back up. He'll be surprised when he rides it the next time :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Earlier today pulled bevel gears out of Deadman Inc's brute for gear reduction to go back in.

A few mins ago installed Moose rear bumper on the other half's brute, and now working on changing CV boots on mine.


----------



## NMKawierider

filthyredneck said:


> Earlier today pulled bevel gears out of Deadman Inc's brute for gear reduction to go back in.
> 
> A few mins ago installed Moose rear bumper on the other half's brute, and now working on changing CV boots on mine.


Dang Filthy...you a busy man...lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

sent off my crank to be repaired and bought some epi primary springs to play around with


----------



## filthyredneck

nmkawierider said:


> Dang Filthy...you a busy man...lol


 Yup, got one in the barn torn apart waiting for the new parts to get here...should've been here yesterday but kawi says it'll be tuesday now. And since the tools are out Deadman got his as a early Xmas present, so we pulled his apart earlier when I was at his place and I have his new gears, just gotta swap them out on the shaft for him and his is done.
Still workin on mine, gonna play with the lift some to get some flex back out of it instead of being tall and stiff like it currently sets.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yesturday, i changed the front driveshaft seal on the engine, the rear seal on the front diff, Removed all the plastic skids, Im hoping to upgrade them. And took off the front plastics so i could do the 3" intake snorkle.

I'm going in.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

pulled out the plastics to do a little painting. gonna get my frame back next week so I can do the front diff mod and start doing a little dielectric grease madness. hoping that my engine parts start coming in soon so I can start piecing her back together.


----------



## gpinjason

ordered the parts I need to HOPEFULLY get the Kodiak purring again.. had to redo the intake snorkel, and I had to replace the airbox lid because the heat caused it to warp and the snorkel wouldn't stay attached so it kept coming off causing it to run too lean.. I saw how cheap the entire air box was, so I ordered it.. got it in, and realized that the little plastic holder that the air filter slips on was warped as well, not allowing a good airtight seal.. but I tried to get her to run anyway, started messing with it, couldn't get it to idle right, so I tried adjusting the idle screw, and the little cable broke in half.. was rusted and corroded up inside the little rubber sleeve, and finally gave up.. So I never got it running that day.. I finally ordered the new idle screw adjuster, and air filter holder... hopefully I can get her running again.. 

As for the intake snorkel, I removed the crappy, "around the gas tank to the front rack" cuz it was ugly, and just ran a stubby "nut buster" style.. My wife won't be going that deep anyway, it was just an insurance for just in case.. 

I also have to replace the swing arm boot cuz it's torn on the bottom.. this might be a chore!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Finished getting my new RDC lift installed today! 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Fourxfool

Just got my 28x9x14" swamp lites for the front and 28x11x14" for the rear and new clutch springs. I'm gonna try to mount my tires by myself and swap out the primary spring with an EPI maroon. I ordered a black secondary but I have heard the black is the same as stock so I dont think I'm gonna hassle with it. What do you guys think? I am also going to swap out a new Superwinch in place of a crappy viper winch.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Just finished the 3" intake snorkle. It only took 3 days. I had it all done yesterday around lunch. Until i tried to put the right side plastic back on, and it hit the cvt exhaust snorkle before it lined up right. So I had to recut and reglue, and recut and reglue til i got it to fit with the fittings i had on hand. And I still had to go to the hardware store today for a 2" street 90. It looks like frankenstien monster with black and white pipe/fittings. But it's done now!!!


----------



## Remington721

Just changed oil and filter


----------



## flowbackman

Adjusting the valves and rejetting her then have to order a new CV axle because mine is making noise now wandering about maybe a lift with all new axles


----------



## Sanative

Checked if the brute was still in the shed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaslim

I hosed my brute down today after checking the fluids, its all good.


----------



## filthyredneck

Finished up the guy's bike from work today...he joined mimb a few days back (DirtRoadRedneck). Work included Teryx Bevel Gear swap, changed right front axle seal, changed broken right rear axle, installed billet aluminum 1" spring pucks. Its running a little wierd so probably some carb work in the very near future. Also have all his stuff for a 3" intake snork now, which will be a huge improvement over the current 1.5" lol. 
Flushed my front diff and tightened a handful of loose bolts from where I left off from my cv boot job, flushed the front diff, and went for a quick trip to the pipeline behind the house to play in the pond.
Got back to the house and started tearing plastics off the 05 red brute to prep for the mimb snorks its getting for our new years ride....got alot of work to get done in such a short time span lol, but I'll get her done.


----------



## gpinjason

Not my bike, but got the oil changed in the Jeep and flipped my rear shocks over... Found out they don't work upside down! LOL... Mounted them upside down because when I flex out, the spring bucket hits the body of the shock and dents it... But I'm gonna have to move the lower rear shock mounts to fix this issue... 

Still haven't got the parts to fix the Kodiak.. 


Also hung these lights on my patio today... 









Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## brute574

Finished the 686 in the Wifes Grizzly, Got the New Motor in the Jeep, Built a New Crossmember for it. Got the Axles Flipped and the Lift on.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Not a brute, but gonna flush my diffs tonight and maybe give her a bath. Gotta finish di-letric greasing the rest of my connections and set up to get some laws on the 6th!!! Im exited lol, 28" skinnys


----------



## brute574

Worked on my New Jeep Today, Got the Lift Done, Axle Trusses Made and New Tires on.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Oh i like it!


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

filthy you new the new year was coming upon us in a hurry cant help it you wanted to hang out at walmart for hours on end yesterday. and thank you my 1.5"inch snorks were installed in 08 when i first got it and thats what peeps was running back then. but were gonna make it into a beast. a lil set back with a blown motor and a pregnancy now but believe one day we will both have 916s


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

pull my front plastics when i get home at 5am and clutch cover, and flush my wifes front diff in her suki. Gotta do last minute prep work for our ride sat hopefully put another 20 to 30 miles on her sat gonna start out early


----------



## gpinjason

brute574 said:


> Worked on my New Jeep Today, Got the Lift Done, Axle Trusses Made and New Tires on.


Nice! :rockn:


----------



## Shrek

Installed new grips, aired up a front tire, Finished modifying stock exhaust can on bf750 (mimb stock mod) gonna weld it together tomorrow and reinstall. Gotta change spark plugs and re-di-electric grease everything I can see. Silicone my duckbill under the airbox, and some more small stuff! 

Getting ready for new years ride with FilthyRedneck, DirtRoadRedneck, and our other halves plus a couple more. 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

strip the bike end of the bike yesterday when i got up around noon probably gonna fiddle with it when i get home and take a nap and go get some parts and probably flush my rear end. hopefully i can get it all back together in time to be riding by noon sat. sucks working nights all week


----------



## Shrek

Just got the muffler welded back together and dropped two tires off to get bead sealer put in




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

Howws that's exhaust sound?


----------



## Shrek

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> Howws that's exhaust sound?


Gonna put it back together tonight and find out  I'll post a clip later




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek

Just finished the mimb stock exhaust mod alla TexasDAD.. 90% MIMB and 10% TexasDAD  




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

post a sound clip


----------



## Shrek

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> post a sound clip


As soon as I get home I'll get one. Running some errands. Gimme 30 min




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> post a sound clip


Here ya go!


----------



## KidRock

Building a radiator mount on my front rack. Teryx radiator and stainless mount. We'll see how it comes out. Still got the old mount for my stock radiator if anyone wants it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Was installing a warn Winch A2000 on my dad's brute.... Because it needs it J/K it's a trailer queen, actually tows me out:34: All it needs is the solenoid from warn that should be coming in a few days now.
Adjusted diff lock on mine and on my dad's.


----------



## gatorboi

I changed my front and rear diff oil. Front was almost perfect still. Rear was a whole nother story....talk about nasty. I had what looked like liquid cement in there. I had to flush it out 8 times to get the majority of it all out. Guess i'll have to check the rear a lot more often now.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Installed a new front warn bumper on the brute, repacked the muffler, I will
Be putting a Hmf swamp series on it next time so I don't have to repack it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## KidRock

Done with my radiator mount. Now I have to take it all back apart and make the stainless shiny.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myst3ry

stripping her to paint plastics and install elkas ..and re do snorkels and various other things ..


----------



## NMKawierider

myst3ry said:


> stripping her to paint plastics and install elkas ..and re do snorkels and various other things ..


Good time to power wash everything..


----------



## myst3ry

yessir .. shes gonna get a bath ...lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Broke it very late last night on a ride in Crosby with Texasdad and Dirtroadredneck and several other friends. Belt light came on and went to limp mode (but belt switch was bypassed a long time ago lol), FI light started flashing, speedometer went crazy, would barely run and when it finally died I lost power... Nothing turns on now :banghead:
So jumped over on the 05 brute with the ole lady and continued to ride till about 5am! Had a blast, now time to clean mine up and fix it to be ready for the River Run next month.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachcruiser

I cleaned it up yesterday and traded it for a Canned Ham today. Woot! ! ! !


----------



## gpinjason

Pulled the brute out to let the blood flow a little... My son wanted to sit on it, so I drove him around the yard a little then parked it and he didn't want to get off! LOL. I've created a monster!


















Here he's like "no daddy, I wanna ride this one!!"










Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Graysen

Hello i am new here. I just put a 2" lift on my bike and put a new UNI air filter in the lift was a pain i had to grind my knuckles down to make sure it dose not rub on my CV boots but she looks sexy


----------



## myst3ry

Graysen said:


> Hello i am new here. I just put a 2" lift on my bike and put a new UNI air filter in the lift was a pain i had to grind my knuckles down to make sure it dose not rub on my CV boots but she looks sexy


welcome to mimb ... you will love it here ... or learn to love how to spend money on your wheeler ...:aargh4:

we also really love pics ....:rockn:


----------



## Graysen

thank you. i posted a few pics of my bike on the Polaris picture thread and vids and lmao spending money on my four wheeler i already have that sickness!


----------



## KidRock

Finished cleaning my radiator guard, and put it all back together. And changed the front axles on my buddy's 2011 850xp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Finshed product looks good Kid, hopefully that brute will stay cool now. Keep those tree limbs outta this one lol.


----------



## brute574

Installed my 2 New CV Boots, I see the Problem Now. Moose Sent to Wide on Clamps, So it Was Ripping the Boot


----------



## KidRock

Thanks. Good luck to any tree. That thing is armored. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorboi

I took my triangle snorkel off and did a custom center snorkel


----------



## Medevack1

I just moved into a new house and i finally got my first quad, so i though i take her for a ride around the 600+ acers that surround my property.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Medevack1 said:


> I just moved into a new house and i finally got my first quad, so i though i take her for a ride around the 600+ acers that surround my property.


That was my wife's first bike, she loves that noisy two stroke for some reason


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## drtj

Well over the past week I've done the gas tank skid mod, extended the snorks about another 8-10", adjusted valves, resealed the freeze plugs (or whatever they are called) cleaned it up, relocated radiator. Also found out the stock battery is about shot. Its been a good one. So i guess thats next on the list along with upper A-arms bushings. Then Saturday night I put it in the pond & it cut off. So now i get to re-dielectric grease everything. Thought I got them all but obviously missed one. Had to do a couple of oil changes but all is good now.


----------



## NMKawierider

Pulled it out of the shop and did one walk a round vid of the new tires while its still clean before tomorrow. We are headed to see how much snow is left on our west masa. 

GR Walk around Vid


----------



## Graysen

nice bike nmkawierider we have the same box do u find that it rattles a bit when empty? mine dose it seem to me like the lid is not tightening down and when im idling it just vibrates


----------



## KidRock

Ordered parts at the stealership and got my front bearings in the mail. Almost bought a nice set of plastics, but the deal fell through. Still looking and need a set bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

I finished up the viper max 4500 and got to use it on the plow today. It worked great but one thing its so quiet I had to look and see if the plow was going up or down alot different from the old piece of crap warn I had before.


----------



## NMKawierider

Graysen said:


> nice bike nmkawierider we have the same box do u find that it rattles a bit when empty? mine dose it seem to me like the lid is not tightening down and when im idling it just vibrates


I don't think so but I did put some rubber weatherstrip around the opening to keep the dust out and I do arch the lock straps to pull down snugg.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Looked at the bare frame waiting on parts and walked back inside.


----------



## NMKawierider

Took it out for its first time this year in the snow and mud...and sand..


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Put the 28's on and Gave her a little test ride!


----------



## filthyredneck

used it as a saw horse and step stool today in the barn


----------



## KidRock

Changed the front wheel bearing and brakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primetime1267

Just installed my HID's in the RZR.. Wow, what a difference in the light output.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock

Got some new ammo cans. A lot bigger than the old ones. Bed lined the inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Started installing my Kujo front a arm bushings. These things are sweet. Way better than Kawi stuff. I don't think I'll ever need to change these again.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

If your front tire is leaning out at the top, it might be a bend lower a-arm. Just sayin...
here's a photo of the one i took off along side the one I'm putting back on. Ouch!


----------



## KingZilla

put my baby in the shop today to get her clutch upgraded to the epi mudder kit:rockn:


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Just put on my highlifter springs sure wish I had all my engine parts here


----------



## redneckrancher420

Got my laws finaly mounted up, put my backrest back on. Also helped southernbrute750 mount up his winch before our ride tomorrow


----------



## bruteforcepower

got some 30" mud lites for my baby!


----------



## Graysen

Ok today i semi snorked my bike the reason i did this is because i was going to run stealth but mine is factory snorkeled to the top of the gas tank so it would only let me go like 3" deeper so did not see the point so instead i just snorked the clutch cover because that was really the only thing holding me back, but i did extend the rear diff, and the carb breathing lines to the bi-pod and also made a vent for my rad over-flow cap by drilling a bigger hole and sliding a small piece of gas line (which i used for all the other lines also). what i did for the belt cover was buy 1x- 2"-2" rubber fitment, 1x-2"thread-1.5" barbed end, 1x-1.5"thread-1.5"barbed 90*, pool n spa 1.5" vac hose, and foil tape. so what i did was run the snorkel up through the bike but i thought why cut the pod for 1 hose so i ran it up close and "U" it back down and then put the 90* fitment on the end facing towards the rear let me know what you guys think and if i may of missed something important ty


----------



## gpinjason

Installed a walmart led brake light on the wife's bike to replace the broken tail light that's been broken for a few years... 










Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## KidRock

Got me some silver plastics, rear rack support and new used belt. $151 for all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock

only good pic I have right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Finally got to use them today with my dad also. Good ride, no broken parts or problems, just need to take the out more often:bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Pulled my front diff apart. Pulled all gears out cleaned them and checked them. Now am 4wd works right! O yea!!!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## KidRock

Changed my wheel bearing, and put some stickers on my new plastic (because we all know stickers make it go faster) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graysen

KidRock said:


> put some stickers on my new plastic (because we all know stickers make it go faster)


lol! oo ye!


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

Washed the brute, changed oil, installed a new hmf and new spark plugs and removed my big back seat box. Bought another brute last Thursday and washed it and changed oil and plugs and cleaned filter


----------



## brute574

Put my FST 840 back together, Rear Clyinder Cracked, Messed up the Piston, So had to get new ones.


----------



## Litenyaup

Got new 28" silverback skinnies!


----------



## KidRock

Put the front end of my brute together and redid my snorkels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Installed a new aftermarket starter solenoid I found on ebay...seems better than stock but requires that you cut the factory plug off for the solenoid and install your own. I'm happy with it so far, especially since it was roughly 1/4 the cost of a new OEM one. 
Also finally fixed my fuse box delete the right way! Got some DELPHI sealed fuse holders, pop-riveted them in place, and did away with my plastic covered female spade connectors since they filled up with mud and costed me the rest of the ride over New Years. Heres a couple pics...

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

flithy you need to go be a engineer for kawi. 20 bucks for the sealed cases that isnt a bad mod at all protecting the brain of the operation looks good bro


----------



## filthyredneck

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> flithy you need to go be a engineer for kawi. 20 bucks for the sealed cases that isnt a bad mod at all protecting the brain of the operation looks good bro


 :haha: I don't think they'd like me workin for kawi.....I'd design stuff right the FIRST time so you didn't have to work on it all the time, and I'd use parts that could be bought over the counter at any AutoZone, O'Reilly, Napa ....ETC. Thanks for the compliment though bro, I'm pretty sure I got everything taken care of, gonna go dunk it in the pond on the pipeline tomorrow just to be sure.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Well, I replaced my bent lower a-arm, installed all new a-arm bushings, upper kujo's and lower american star. Put it all back together, and my left front tire is still leaning out at the top. WTF?! Something else must be bent, but i'll be ****ed if I can tell what it is. Guess i'll take another look at it tomorrow.

I'm going in.


----------



## filthyredneck

Finished putting mine back together and put one of those DELPHI fuse holders on my fan as well, changed the rear motor seal and oil, replaced all 4 rear shock bolts since I was having trouble out of 2 of them trying to strip out and not wanting to stay tight. ....then took it out to Crosby and went and rode it for about 6 hours. :rockn:


----------



## blue beast




----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

^^lmao


----------



## KidRock

Got it 90% back together and took it for a ride down the road for the first time in three months. Felt great. I missed that power so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawa650

Went for a ride down the road and ended up blowing the belt apart, had to call the wife to tow me back to the house. Unknown on all the carnage in there but know I need a belt cover since it knocked a fist size hole in it. But with that, finally changed the front A-arm bushings, upper and lower, went with american star, drilled and tapped them for grease zerts, shouldnt have to worry about them again. Also took the 2 inch HL lift off. Next I will be looking for 27-28 inch tires and stock exhaust, try to make it more hunting friendly!


----------



## filthyredneck

NOT something that I did directly for the brute...but it'll get used on the brute :bigok:

Got me a new embroidered cap with my slogan on the back and a brand new Lincoln 140 amp mig welder today :rockn:


----------



## KidRock

Couldn't sleep last night so I went and put gauges on my brute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Polished up the old lady's carb slides. Havent noticed any difference yet but they sure do look pretty


----------



## DaveMK1

Also put a new battery in her bike. Who says you cant get 7 years out of the original battery


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Changed out a rear axle that was popping when I backed up. Also noticed that a gorilla axle I bought used was about 3/4" longer than my stock axle. WTF? I didn't use it, but I wanted to. Also took my upper front a-arm back off and hammered the rear mounting bracket back in 1/2". My tire doesn't lean out at the top anymore. If it comes back, I guess i'll have to weld in some gussetts. Bad stuff happens when you flip one end over end. I wouldn't recommend tryin that at home.

I'm going in.


----------



## KMKjr

Picked up more parts.


----------



## KidRock

LEDs!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Put some iridium plugs in both bikes

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## gatorboi

Put a big gun exhaust on my 420!


----------



## Polaris425

looked at old pics of it on my PC and reminised... lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Bought some 8mm automotive plug wires and hotter plugs for mine...
havnt installed them yet, been busy adding some strap down points to the front and sides of my lowboy for the brutes. It's just 4" channel iron cut in 3" lengths, my 2" strap buckles hook perfectly into them and dont fall out, and also I can hook my 1" straps here as well. Will definitely make strapping down the 2 brutes alot easier rather than trying to hook to the angle iron rails and tongue. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## KMKjr

Put a front disc brake kit on my brothers Rancher.....a Honda with brakes.....such an odd feeling.


----------



## brutemike

Changed the oil and filter I went with the puralator pure pure one and changed over to royal purple oil 10/40 but couldn't start it wife and kids are sleeping.I also changed the wire connection for my audio tubes didn't like the plug that went into the acc outlet so i wired in a red light up switch straight to battery with an in line fuse and the plug is like a trailer connection but only two prong.I tried putting up a pic but cant figure out how to with my android commando o well.


----------



## redneckrancher420

YFlushed my diffs today. Never used diesel before to do it, but tried it today, and wow. Deffinatley cleaned it up nicely. Also wired up my audiotube to a switch on my pod. Took me like 2 hours for everything but i like taking my time amd making everything clean. And just working on the bike alone is the best stress reducer ever.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

with the help of filthyredneck we have installed a few things on my bike the last few days. Added are HMF exhaust, 32inch Silverbacks, vfj clutch springs, dyno jet kit, 3inch mimb intake snork, pulled gas tank and cleaned it. also cleaned up the clutches, replaced the whole primary clutch, and cleaned up the carb big time and polished the slides. all in all sweet as can be turning her into a beast. Filthy tore up the my back yard popping wheelies this evening and yes that is with 53ibs 32inch backs baby BF POWER TO THE MAX!!!!!!


----------



## KidRock

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> with the help of filthyredneck we have installed a few things on my bike the last few days. Added are HMF exhaust, 32inch Silverbacks, vfj clutch springs, dyno jet kit, 3inch mimb intake snork, pulled gas tank and cleaned it. also cleaned up the clutches, replaced the whole primary clutch, and cleaned up the carb big time and polished the slides. all in all sweet as can be turning her into a beast. Filthy tore up the my back yard popping wheelies this evening and yes that is with 53ibs 32inch backs baby BF POWER TO THE MAX!!!!!!


You are making me want to hurry and tune mine. It's awesome as-is, lean with too much slack in the valves. I may try to do my valves before the Saturday ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

^^^ I would like to reset my vavles as well but havent figured out how to do so. i am sure ill be looking into that next


----------



## KidRock

It's easy. I will do it tomorrow and get E3 plugs. Just for fun I will test 0 to 30mph before and after. See if I get a change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> with the help of filthyredneck we have installed a few things on my bike the last few days. Added are HMF exhaust, 32inch Silverbacks, vfj clutch springs, dyno jet kit, 3inch mimb intake snork, pulled gas tank and cleaned it. also cleaned up the clutches, replaced the whole primary clutch, and cleaned up the carb big time and polished the slides. all in all sweet as can be turning her into a beast. Filthy tore up the my back yard popping wheelies this evening and yes that is with 53ibs 32inch backs baby BF POWER TO THE MAX!!!!!!


 
:haha: Your welcome bro.....too bad you weren't there to watch. Hopefully a little more fine tuning and everything will be perfect.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Just figured out how to post pictures, this is the switch i made for my audiotube, i think it came out nicely, almost factory


----------



## KidRock

Was going to check my valves but I couldn't find a feeler gauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

redneckrancher420 said:


> Just figured out how to post pictures, this is the switch i made for my audiotube, i think it came out nicely, almost factory


Good job wish I could figure out how to from my phone.


----------



## filthyredneck

Got started on the re-construction of my TC 5" lift...so far I'm just workin on the rear, but as it sits right now, the rear knuckles are sitting straight on the shop floor and the front end still has the 4" Catvos and 31s under it and the back is less than 1" shorter w/out tires than the front still fully set up....meaning its gonna be BIG. I still have a little more welding and stuff to do on the rear before I move along to the front, but its coming along. Sorry no pics yet, still undecisive about exactly how I'm doing everything so its just trial and error at the moment, will put some pics up once I find exactly what I want. Adding a little bracing to the a-arms to reflect how my Catvos arms are built as well as working on an adjustable shock bracket to give me a couple different settings incase I want to trail ride and not worry about heating up boots from harsh axle angles. Was going to weld up the "Twisted Customs ATV's" on my rear shock bracket because I'm not mis-representing them....But my Promark reciever hitch covers up every bit of it so I'm not gonna waste the mig wire for now. 

Had the left rear wheel bearing come apart on me when I pulled the axle out so went ahead and knocked the bearings out of both rear knuckles since I was working on that and ordered new bearings for all 4 corners....they'll be here in the morning. Also changing all the rear differential seals out while everything is easy to access.


----------



## redneckrancher420

@ brutemike its a pita but same as computer basicly, upload the pic to photobucket and copy/paste the html code


----------



## NMKawierider

Did one of the last things I am going to do for mine (I keep saying that







). My new 2012 seat came today and I put it on. Fit exactly like the 06 seat...but feels like a million bucks compaired to the old one. This along with these new soft-riding,easy-steering radials should be like having a whole new machine...without the cost.

For those that want to see how its fits, Here's a quick vid of it and the new decals.


----------



## DLB

Replaced my stock uppers with ASR bushings. Very nice product! These bushings just seem to fit in the frame mounts better than the factory setup.


----------



## brutemike

Pulled lights out getting ready to put in the hids and LEDs.Thanx 420 someone said use tapetalk too so o will see.


----------



## Waddaman

Spent 4 hours cleaning my exhaust ports that were full of burnt oil with spray nine, a wire brush and a small screw driver. Turned out just like new but my hands smell like spray nine still and hurt like hell lol.


----------



## KidRock

Loaded the brute and my toolbox with spare parts and tools on my truck for tower trax tomorrow. got a call from dad at work and he said he wanted to go so I cleaned the carb on the recon and put a new battery on it. He got home and I loaded the recon in his truck. Can't wait to get out there tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

Put in red park lights and cleaned it up waiting on my plugandplay hid kit to come in.


----------



## wmredneck

Started taking parts off to take to the Powdercoating place. 

Removed the old snorkels.

Wired up the boom tubes







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KidRock

Went to tower trax yesterday, broke a speed sensor, tierod end, and a front outer cv in the first 30 min of the ride. Rode the rest of the day in 2wd. Got to the last checkpoint in the poker run with 10 min spare. My cousin won the $1000, and a guy in my crew won $200 from plant atv, and another guy that was with us won $250. The PCPA brought home everything but the outlaws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Spent the first portion of the day sleeping since I got some O.T. on the graveyard shift last night, then went and bought some new tools, and came home went in the barn and started my rat killing on the brute. Changed rear wheel bearings, cleaned up my 4" Catvos so that I could put it away (for now), and grabbed the messed up factory front bumper that came with my current green frame out of the scrap pile from behind the barn....I got an idea that rather than spend all the money for a new one, I'd use some 1" square tubing and just rebuild what was no good on this one (since the one thats currently on my brute is bent to hell and broke in one spot as well so the one from the scrap pile is actually in slightly better shape). I got started on it, just need to cut the bad section off and weld the new section back in its place and then I'm going add more bracing and a couple gussets to prevent the same damage from happening that I've done to the one currently on the brute. Will be incorporating a solid tow point so I have something to hook a strap to and snatch on if I get stuck bad not have to worry about it bending or collapsing/breaking. Will post pics of finished product....should be done with it tomorrow.


----------



## KMKjr

Took it to a buddy to have frame straightened.


----------



## brutemike

Got the plug n play installed.Since the kit does away with the parking side lights I just wired them into the switch for the LEDs looks good.I should have gotten the HIDs along time ago they are bright.


----------



## DLB

Ordered a new brake light switch and head pipe gaskets. Brake light doesn't come on with front brake lever pulled, and won't start in gear when pulled. Figured it must be that switch. Got a slight tick from the front cylinder around the exhaust. Hoping it's just a small leak in the gasket...


----------



## zeebs

Went to the shop and fired it up just to listen to it. Pumped the throttle a few time, shut it off then stood there and took in the exhaust smell for awhile!


----------



## mudsac's

Well, started putting new engine in (WBM engine). After half of day working on that got her started up and she is running great. Went right back into the barn to install snorkels and temp gauge. Finished that and went ahead and relocated rad. ( Wild Boar Kit). So last night went to try her out to find the front Diff. to have a popping noise when under a hard load. So pulled the front diff. to find needle bearings on front left side had come apart. Found spider gear seized to the shaft. So spent a little time online ordering more parts. Should have her put back to gather next week. 



2006 750 Brute
WBM engine
Snorkels with center temp gauge
29.5 Outlaws
Wild Boar Rad. Relocation 
1.5 wheel spacers 
Aluminum Products Skid plates


----------



## fstang24

i changed the front diff and rear diff oil yesterday, hasnt been done since i did break in maintenance two years ago, today i plan on putting in new spark plugs and checking the valve clearance.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I've spent the last week sanding off the worst paint job i have ever seen. A guy i work with painted my plastics, and he must have done it on the ground in his driveway. There was so much trash/bugs/sand in that paint. I was heart broken. Anyway, I'm trying to get past that. So here it is, Krylon Fusion White. I decided to put decals back on it, cause i don't like the plain sides. What do you guys think?


----------



## filthyredneck

Dude that white turned out slick, especially to come from a rattle can! I want to paint mine bad but I just dont have the patience for that kind of finish.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## fstang24

agreed good job on painting the plastics, looks **** good


----------



## Polaris425

Man that looks good!


----------



## southernbrute750

Sunk mine last night and hydro locked it.  oh well time to go bigger. 840 kit!!!!


----------



## Sanative

Sold it..


Sent from cellular piece


----------



## 2Tall

Ordered some parts for mine.
Maroon primary, Black Secondary, and primary puller from EPI, and new belt, front rack, rear seal, and some other things from MotoSport.


----------



## oldmanbrute

Putting new top end on the rancher....waiting on more parts to finish.


----------



## brute2215

Put a almond primary and red secondary in. Too bad I didn't want to wake up my neighbors to try it out


----------



## 12Brute750

Installed my kfi winch. Didn't like the mounting point the directions wanted me to place the contractor so I mounted it in the front storage area (as I couldn't really find any better use for it). Once I silicone the holes and weatherstrip the lid it should be nice and dry in there.


----------



## brutemike

Woke up to a few inches of snow so putting the plow back on.


----------



## Injected

Mike, 
The snow we got last night is already gone. I haven't hooked up the plow up this year. This year sucks for snow


----------



## Mudforce

New tires!!!


----------



## Shrek

Did a little tinkering on my Outty 800 lastnight. Installed Gade RGB shocks all the way around, fixed audiotubes, traded some skinny's for wires (30" Backs) on rear, di-electric'd everything I could see, re-did my snorkels to go DEEPER!!


----------



## Stogi

I installed a set of ODI grips , master cylinder, & break pads. Next will be a set of "Kujo" A- arm bushings.


----------



## hemisareslow

finished wiring up my hids....green led marker lights and green led lens halo lights.....going to put my spring spacers and 28" outlaws on it today!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I changed my dash lights to red. Thanks MIMB, for showing me how.


----------



## Stimpy

I'd love to change mine to blue, I'm sure there's a thread for this. Would you mind sharing a link?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Sure, no problem. It's not too bad, just don't go crazy with the soldering iron. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12996


----------



## southernbrute750

Got the motor out of the brute and the case split. Ordering a HC kit in the next few days. Got to get the bike ready for Nats.


----------



## oldmanbrute

Done: new top end; air box; exhaust installed
To Do: new battery; gas tank; plastics to install


----------



## Derek rhodes

Started on snorkels and put radiator in wild boar mount still waiting on tires wheels and lift to come in


----------



## Stimpy

Appreciate it.


----------



## kawicav

Put on New tires and wheels today. Workin on audio tube now, and waiting on clutch springs to show up in the mail


----------



## blue beast

and agian








maybe one day, im on vacation now..ha ha ha!!


----------



## John Deere

Changed engine oil (went to sythetic this time) and filter, changed both diff fluids, flushed and changed coolant, changed out spark plugs, checked and cleaned out clutches, cleaned and lubed brake and throttle cables, and checked valves.

Busy night......but she's all good to go now!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Pulled her out the trailer and idled around for an hour or so.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well I finally got my taxes so I'm sure my card will be smoking this afternoon should be back on the trails in about 3 weeks depending on millineum's turn around time


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

Dropped it off at easttex atv to get vavles reset and some other odds and ends looked at so itll be in top shape for RR in march. I was quite suprised mine was the only brute seen many polaris and a couple canned hams. i dont think ill ever get a rzr the mechanic told me they keep him in business lol!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute

Rancher top end is completed, changed radiator fluid on the Brute, both loaded on trailer and heading to Doles in the morning!


----------



## filthyredneck

Pulled my front diff to figure out why 4wd wasn't working since I have a Manual 4x4 actuator....I know its working right, just having a difficult time sealing it off good and I guess I was getting more water in there than I realized, I flush it after each ride, but aparently I'm not getting everything out. Found the diff to have alot of rust in it, some preventing the coupler from doing its job on the pinion gear, and enough in the bearings that I'm gonna have to replace them....AGAIN, just did this a couple months ago :nutkick: Everything is soaking in diesel overnight so I can work on gettin it all cleaned up starting tomorrow. ALL Gears and the little cross-pin in the center of the diff were fine, I'm happy to report that the mod we have on here for cutting the slot down the length of that little shaft for better oil lubrication will definitely keep the gears from seizing to it....I think if I hadn't of done that the last time I was in there then they would have been froze to the pin and I'd probably have a busted diff.


----------



## Stimpy

Don't know if this counts but I added unbolts to my cooler for more secure mounting and easier access. This cooler is just for the Brute.
















Still need to cut access bolt length off and find some plastic or rubber caps to cover the nuts, that would prevent snagging my arm on these.


----------



## rmax

Stimpy said:


> Don't know if this counts but I added unbolts to my cooler for more secure mounting and easier access. This cooler is just for the Brute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to cut access bolt length off and find some plastic or rubber caps to cover the nuts, that would prevent snagging my arm on these.


i would be more concerend about punching holes in my beverage cans, when i got mine where i wanted it i got some cap nuts(acorn nuts)they have a rounded head an no sharp edges


----------



## brute2215

Changing a boot for the first time. Alot easier than I thought except for getting axle nut off. Would not have had a clue if mimb was not here


----------



## hemisareslow

put on my new 28" outlaws and gave her an ice bath


----------



## 2Tall

Got my 29.5 outlaws install. No rubbing so far with no lift and stock springs turned at the way up. Just waiting on my red secondary and Wildboar rad relocate kit.


----------



## redneckrancher420

I havent touched mine since our last ride 2 weeks ago, not even washed it. Its getting a nice bath tomorror tho


----------



## filthyredneck

Went out and started tinkering with it, my new MSA beadlock wheels came in today as well as my WetSounds stuff.....thanks Brute650i & Pond Tunes! Went ahead and mounted the 31s on the new wheels while I was outside drinkin my strawberry ritas. These beadlocks make the outlaws look BIG! Now I just gotta finish my lift so I can actually mount them on the bike instead of look at them sitting next to it:nutkick:


----------



## brute574

Installed my BILLET HIGH FLOW WATER PUMP IMPELLER


----------



## KMKjr

Still trying to get her straight!


----------



## LM83

Pretty much done with the engine swap (back to stock motor). Few loose ends to make up. I'll finish it tomorrow. Maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Removed the tank to do the skid mod. Started test fitting snorkel pieces. Took pics of it. Will be tearing into it more through the weekend.


----------



## dirtydog

Ordered a big gun full system. Be here next week cant wait.


----------



## brutemike

Put on ammo can on the back rack just need to get one more for the other side and checked all fluids for the ride tomarrow.


----------



## Southernboy08

Just put on a vforce cover since my Kebc beeps all the time. Going to extend all vent lines, seal up the duck bill, and do my snorkels this Friday/saturday. It'll be a 3" center.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I installed my almond primary and red secondary and finished buttoning it up my HL signature series is supposed to be here tomorrow it only took 3 weeks to get it lol


----------



## Litenyaup

Installed a dynatek CDI box and holy cow what a difference it made!! Recommended to anyone who is thinking of getting one!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Continued workin on my lift....got it standing on its own now (finally!), still needs several adjustments and also waiting on some new hardware to show up at FastenAll in the morning due to a couple bolts being semi stripped out (so not everything is tight at the moment). Started redesigning my cvt exhaust snorkel, it was in the way for part of the front lift due to having a 3" center snorkel. Its layed out, just needs a couple pipe inserts and some glue. Currently sitting at 21" front and rear (bottom of skids) with some pretty relaxed axle angles, and still got some room to grow with the new brackets I've been working on.


----------



## KMKjr

Yesterday replaced rear knuckle bushings, rear cv boot, re-sealed all 4 tires.

Today: Full fluid services, one front upper and one front lower ball joints, upper right control arm bushings, painting racks, fixing hand warmers, installing hand guard and hopefully re-alignment to be ready to roll again.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Traded for a set of 29.5 outlaws today! 










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtydog

Big gun is on she is jetted pullin wheelies already rollin in high. Ridin this weekend at boggs if ur gonna do a pipe i can recommend the big gun full system.


----------



## Litenyaup

Put my airbrushed skull air box lid on....looks sweet!!!


----------



## JLOWERY

I saw that on eBay 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Ordered me some elixir wheels for my bike and a carb sync tool for my wifes 650sra 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Litenyaup

JLOWERY said:


> I saw that on eBay
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Yup that's where I got it!! Turned out to be a pretty cool addition


----------



## Derek rhodes

I looked at mine and wished it had the rims and tires I been waiting on for a month on it


----------



## Southernboy08

Made my snorkels with a 3" center. Gotta paint them tomorrow and button it up


----------



## eagleeye76

Got some 1" spacers. Now just need the time to put them on. Plus Im really contemplating snorks.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Got a guy gonna start making my 35% today and hopefully either this week or next gonna thow it on along with an epi mudder clutch kit.


----------



## filthyredneck

Ordered a custom reciever hitch/rear diff brace and Viper Max 4K w/synthetic rope for the Gade.....should get here just in time to put on before heading to RiverRun with it :rockn:


----------



## swampthing

tried to wash em...pressure washer went poop....figures! LOL


----------



## QueenB

Received my ed hardy design pink wrap for my XMR

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

QueenB said:


> Received my ed hardy design pink wrap for my XMR
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


nice!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Washed all the mud off from a weekend of riding. We had a blast at MORA on Elton rd.

I'm going in.


----------



## austinlord13

Put on some ODI Lock-On grips.


----------



## Mudforce

Made it faster with a few new decals!!


----------



## bigL

I just put the new seat cover on and put the radiator on the front rack.


----------



## Polaris425

nice seat!


----------



## filthyredneck

Installed my new receiver hitch/brace on the back of the gade today....mailman dropped it off about 50 mins before I had to leave for work lol. Tied everything together below and above the rear diff plus protects it from rear impact. (if anybody wants to rotate the pic or blow it up feel free...can't do it from my phone)

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## QueenB

Edit

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-[/quote]



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenB

filthyredneck said:


> Installed my new receiver hitch/brace on the back of the gade today....mailman dropped it off about 50 mins before I had to leave for work lol. Tied everything together below and above the rear diff plus protects it from rear impact. (if anybody wants to rotate the pic or blow it up feel free...can't do it from my phone)
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Next time try turning the camera before taking the picture 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

QueenB said:


> Next time try turning the camera before taking the picture
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Well usually I send the pics to my computer first, and can do what I want with them before posting....i actually held the phone straight up and down when I took the pic, thats just the way it loaded. I got a weird phone. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck

Pulling the 05 BF 750 (RED) apart right now and installing a Jet Kit and a new wire harness if it comes in today. Also, looky at what the mailman just dropped off for me a few mins ago.....another goody for the gade.


----------



## brutemike

Nice you will like it filthy just put my mx4500 on this winter.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

I hope I do, I got a really good deal on it and had been wanting one for the brute to replace my Warn 2.5 ....but it should pull my lil ole gade around anywhere I want it to lol. 
Aside from that, finished jetting the 05 several hours ago....picked up a very noticable gain in power, it actually surprised me once I took it and tested it out. Stinkin wire harness didn't come in, gotta wait till Tuesday for it, so looks like I'll just carry it to RR with me and IF I have bed electric probs out of that bike then I'll go ahead and cruise up to the cabin and change it. Also went ahead and threw some dielectric grease, and fresh oil and filter at it while I was messin with it.
Got a good start on snorkin' the gade, pretty much all the plumbing is ran, spent lots of extra time making sure it fit right and taking extra measures to ensure everything is sealed up. Still gotta finish the belt intake snork and then get after bringing all the vent lines up and then I'm done. Probably wont finish till sunday due to having to work some over time for saturday night. Will put pics up when finished.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I heated my floorboards and put my 31s on 
And this thing is awsome with them clutch springs I can't even tell I have 31s on it


----------



## filthyredneck

Congrats on the 31s, those are my favorite tire that I've run so far, debating on wether or not to put some on the gade......just afraid of what all I'm gonna break lol.


----------



## Eight

Washed most of the mud off from last sundays ride at hlorp.


----------



## enforcer

Got my new tires on yesterday! 26" outlaws


----------



## wolf_36

Went riding last weekend and just after dark my bike started running warmer than normal went back to camp and this is what I found :yikes: so that ended my weekend , atleast I got a whole day of riding in .









Got home and visited ebay looking for a stock fan but came across this and figured I'd give it a shot 10" Electric Radiator Fan Reversable With Mounting Kit | eBay










Was a whole $19.30 including shipping , Got it in today and was impressed with it . So rushed out and put it on 










Got it installed in less than 20 minutes and does much better than the factory one did . Ran the bike for about 2 hours after I got done no problem .


----------



## Derek rhodes

Thanks on the congrats mr filthy I been waitin on ol2s for a month all skinny and they told me itd be middle of April before I would get them so i just had them send me 31s on the diesels and next day i found out they had wide ol2s in stock so now I'm like what the crap why didn't they say anything to me bout the wides but oh we'll I'm still tickled pink to have the 31s


----------



## Shrek

Cleaned the contacts on my 4wd switch... I now have 4wd :rockn: in the process of redoing my snorkel risers:thinking: it's slowly coming along.. mounted and put on my 30" Moto Monsters


----------



## wc4life21

just order OL2's from b-c racing. Yesterday I got a stripped bolt out of my secondary clutch cap so today I will be putting my epi mudder clutch kit together.


----------



## filthyredneck

TexasDAD said:


> Cleaned the contacts on my 4wd switch... I now have 4wd :rockn: in the process of redoing my snorkel risers:thinking: it's slowly coming along.. mounted and put on my 30" Moto Monsters


 Thats good news on the 4wd bud, I was scared for the worst. Need some pics of them Monsters now, gotta update that signature lol. I too will be continuing to work on a snorkel job today....once I wake up that is, just gettin home from workin some overtime (wasn't that bad actually, with the time change I only actually worked 11 hrs but will still see 12 hrs of overtime on the paystub :rockn


----------



## DaveMK1

Mounted my elixers!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## QueenB

Just got through putting on my wrap...turned out pretty good 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Looks great queenb!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Lol filthy if u wanna go up to 31s on the gade ill take them 29.5s off yer hands


----------



## filthyredneck

QueenB said:


> Just got through putting on my wrap...turned out pretty good
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


It didn't turn out bad looking, definitely different from all the others.







redneckrancher420 said:


> Lol filthy if u wanna go up to 31s on the gade ill take them 29.5s off yer hands


Lol, I'm thinking really hard about it, but skeered to, just afraid I'm gonna start breaking everything. If I do put 31s they will be the ones from my brute, and I'll stick the 29.5s under it most likely.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## southernbrute750

filthyredneck said:


> It didn't turn out bad looking, definitely different from all the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm thinking really hard about it, but skeered to, just afraid I'm gonna start breaking everything. If I do put 31s they will be the ones from my brute, and I'll stick the 29.5s under it most likely.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Ohhh come one filthy. You know you want some outlaw2s for the brute.


----------



## filthyredneck

southernbrute750 said:


> Ohhh come one filthy. You know you want some outlaw2s for the brute.


For the gade. I imagine I'll be selling the brute here sometime within the next few months, dont want to have it too bad azz for its next owner to handle lol.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## southernbrute750

Haha. And your really gonna let the brute go? That's gonna be one sad day lol.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Lol dont listen to matt. Hes good at perswading. Hes the reason i have a 50" tv at my house instead of the 32" that i wanted, lmao. Although it is pretty *****in


----------



## redneckrancher420

Machinist is done with my gear reduction and clutch kit is sitting on my shelf. Putting them both in thursday. Now just gotta find some bigger tires to turn em with. Anyone got a set of 29.5s in louisiana or whos going to nats selling some???


----------



## kawicav

Oil change new clutch springs and flushed out coolant.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Got my redution and clutch kit put in today. Tore the frount output shaft seal during test ride so replacing that as well. Pulls the tires off the ground in second doing 10-15 mph


----------



## filthyredneck

^Sweet! :rockn:
Now it just needs to grow up lol.


----------



## brutemike

Put my trex belt on and drained the front. Also cleaned the garage up so I can snorkel and move the rad on my buddies brute.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420

Lol @ filthy, u aint lying hopefully ill find a deal on some 29.5s soon


----------



## Stimpy

Started reassembling. Installed new fuel pump only to discover that I have an electrical short somewhere. Beyond frustrated. Also fighting with some ill fit issues on my HMF. 








Bored bigger holes in the tank skid to hopefully keep some of the crap out.


----------



## brutemike

Stimpy said:


> Started reassembling. Installed new fuel pump only to discover that I have an electrical short somewhere. Beyond frustrated. Also fighting with some ill fit issues on my HMF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored bigger holes in the tank skid to hopefully keep some of the crap out.


Up to you but I would put some holes im the corners too so the craps cant get stuck in there either.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenB

Installed some whoolie shop LED's(cotton candy) lights on the XMR...thank you pondtunes

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddaholic 09

queenb, that is a great looking bike. love the wrap, and that color light makes it pop. ?? where did u get that wrap and how much was it if u dont mind me asking? o ya, i almost forgot, washed the brute and soaked her down with baby oil. she looked brand new almost. had to wash her up and get her all pretty for nats..


----------



## QueenB

muddaholic 09 said:


> queenb, that is a great looking bike. love the wrap, and that color light makes it pop. ?? where did u get that wrap and how much was it if u dont mind me asking? o ya, i almost forgot, washed the brute and soaked her down with baby oil. she looked brand new almost. had to wash her up and get her all pretty for nats..


I got it from amr racing you can Google it.... it was around $300

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Installed my mimb stickers on the gade before we left the house.....thanks P.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## rmax

installed home made catch can,an exhaust snorkel for hmf


----------



## JPs300

Just got new EBC severe duty brake pads for all around, got a Viper Elite 3500, HID's, and the bevels & new through shafts are @ Cajun Cryo being treated to hopefully stand up to my thumb & the law2's.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Took off radiator and rack. brought them to work,fabricated brackets on bender, tap and threaded brackets to fit original hardware and relocated radiator.
Started fabricating radiator cover from aluminum diamondplate.
Still need to prime and paint brackets when I get home.





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while getting paid time and a half.


----------



## KingZilla

snorkeled the wifes 450 king this week...ordered my wifes rad relocator kit and clutch kit...also ordered my OL2 tires and new MottoSport Diesel wheels


----------



## brutemike

Started on my buddies 08 brute with the three inch snorkel and got them all ran up threw the plastics just need too button it all up and finish the rad on the rack

commando tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Installed my vfj stage 3


----------



## Coolwizard

Fired up the 400 Prairie. ...charged the battery, put in fresh gas, and it started on the first crank after sitting for 6 months. Put the blade on and scraped gravels for a couple hours. It ran perfect the whole time. I'm amazed at what a reliable work horse it still is.


----------



## hemisareslow

RODE IT










o...and installed snorks and rad relocate kit.....


----------



## Stimpy

Put the snorkels back on.
















Then put the radiator back on
































Also discovered that my not cranking issue was a bad relay. Adding a tyrex belt and new relay later this week.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yikes those poor blue plastics lol


----------



## Stimpy

Yea, it was snorkeled this way when I got it, I like the look of it but it's not how I would have done it. I rolled it right after I bought it so some nice scratches add insult to injury.


----------



## KidRock

Waxed it some, finished bolting it all back together after changing out the harness. All my bugs are gone. Also put on rear shocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Just got done putting my clutches back in cleaned them up and put a red secondary in. also put radio on. CANT WAIT TO RIDE AND JAM TO SUM TUNES.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew650

Sold it! Haha sold 09 650 bought 2012 750, put 3000 viper elite with amsteel blue rope, odi grips, billet shifter knob, 28" mudlites on dwt nitro rims.


----------



## KMKjr

I was gone for 2 weeks, so I hugged her.


----------



## Stimpy

Put the wiring back where it goes, hooked up temp gauge, put new toggle in for fan, put fuel pump relay on, cleaned it off and went for my first joy ride in six months (no rear fenders or rack lol)!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Last couple days I have done the buss connector mod since my fan quit working. It now spins faster than it has in a while. went ahead and cut out the fan breaker and replaced it with a weather resistant fuse holder that I siliconed to be water proof. Replaced two CV boots. Changed all the fluids, and put regular bolts in for drains while I had them out. Also took both driveshafts out and greased them up. 

Going to wire up a manual fan switch soon as I decide how I want to do it. Not sure if I want to tie it off the temp sensor or run it off the accessory circuit. Other than that it is ready to go on it's first good ride of spring! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Brought the gade to the dealer to reset the "Maintenance Required" light that comes on after 10hrs as well as change my key-on greeting from "Hi" to "Get Filthy OR Go Home"!:rockn: Had to give it its first full service today (dealer said it needed it at 20hrs and I don't want to jack up my warranty so).....Oil, Filter, front & rear diffs, and transmission...... AND Let me tell ya, a bike thats fully synthetic from the factory is expensive to do everything at one shot lmao.

Also picked up a BRP clutch puller while I was there....only because I got it brand new for $28. Now I just need to get the bolt to spread the clutch and I'm set.


----------



## rmax

if i rember right my buddy spent almost 5 ben franklins on his first service, then took it back in for a trans problem ,they said it had the wrong oil in it, an tried to put the blame on him. to make a long story short, what should have been warranty cost him another 2400.00 , he had the extended warranty also ,bike with less than 100 mi.


----------



## Derek rhodes

Installed front spring spacers


----------



## Stimpy

Installed second auxiliary plug.















Also rewired my fan toggle to my key and tied in my gauge light with it.















Installed a temp gauge on my buds 700 grizz.






















And started installing my catch can.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Installed my power commander and began tuning


----------



## jprzr

Put a Hurst T handle on for my shifter and made a cup holder on the air box.







She's lil dirty just got back from night ride and had to start thinking more things to do to it.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRRBrute

Well this week I've:
Installed snorkels, 
Painted plastics (plasti dip), 
Changed led's in dash. 
Before:








After:









Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## rmax

rmax said:


> installed home made catch can,an exhaust snorkel for hmf


removed ex snorkel (made it run like sh-t ) installed honda throttle(feels better on thumb)
installed manual 4wd, an oil cooler on mean green


----------



## baldnad

Installed rad and fan made a fan shroud and added a fan controler


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Shipped my clutch off to VFJ! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock

Friday I put a Honda throttle and 4wd switch on it. Rode all day Saturday with no problems. I rode for 30 min Sunday and it completely stopped charging the battery. So now I'm back to searching for electrical problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Currently working on the red 05 brute.....installing brand new wire harness and eliminating the buss connector crap that I had to do to keep it semi running, but that still always kills the battery and gives me other problems. I'm about an hour and a half into the job and going back in with the new one now.

When its back together I'm redoing the snorks on my gade where they come through the front plastic....dont fully trust the way they came in the kit so they are getting some Filthy Engineering.
-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Went for a ride yesterday at a local club and got to give the new 29.5s and VFJ clutch a good try out. I have to say I am thoroughly impressed. Day ended early though when left rear axle snapped. It's been popping and clicking for a year now so can't say I'm too surprised. Funny part was I was barely burping the gas to ease through a muddy trail when it let loose. Ordered two new rhinos this morning from SuperATV so maybe will not have that problem for a while!


----------



## filthyredneck

Loaded up the red 05 750, headed now to drop it off to be tuned. Side plastics were left off to make it easier to get to the carbs......and cost me slightly less. Was interesting getting it in the truck with 5' ramps, had to get very creative, but going to work after its dropped off and dont have much room to park a trailer.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Mudforce

Well had the day off so I tore it to it pretty good, Changed rear diff oil, rear seal, front diff seal, motor oil and filter, and one side front brake pads. Need to do other side brake pads, one more front diff and new oil in diff, and then I have a maroon primary spring and a new Tyrex belt that I might put in not sure yet. Oh ya and need to change my winch rope back to the 50' from the 8' I had for plowing.


----------



## austinlord13

Cleaned the carburetor, air filter, and cleaned some of the mud stains off the motor.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Put new ASR tie rods on it last night and my rhino rear axles came in today. Flushed front diff fluid. Ready to go riding go riding again.



















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Started redoing my snorkles again. I had lowered them down to just above the front rack. After riding with Rmax, I realized they were too low. That and I almost drowned it sat when I fell in a hole sideways. 

I'm going in.


----------



## walker

i went riding yesterday and i just realized that i dont have to replace and seals , worry about electrical gremlins .thats nice lol. going to wash them tomorrow and start taking plastics off my wifes outty to install a xmr cvt snorkle and clean and dialectric grease alot of connections..


----------



## Grizcore

i just started breaking in my 2012 brute.


----------



## tmfisher57

Pulled off all plastics, dielectric greased everything. Cleaned air filter, pulled clutch cover to install pink primary and almond secondary. Hooked up new Dynatek CDI, put on ODI grips and Power Madd hand guards. Still have ASR tie rods, buss fix, new wheel studs, wheels and tires, Eagle Eye HIDs, red led side lights. Some other things I have forgotten, I have a pile of parts and can't quite remember it all!!!! Quite the money pit these things are.......


----------



## redneckrancher420

Well my bike still isnt washed from nats, lol. Rode with a couple friends sunday and one broke his tie rod on the 350 rancher. Got to drive around on my max IV 6X6 alittle. Now all my brothers friends want me to snorkel thier bikes. Luckily its a group of 4 350 ranchers so should be some quick cash


----------



## tmfisher57

Installed Pink Primary and a Almond Secondary, also took out small shim in secondary. Primary was a mofo to get off, but when it did!!! :nutkick: I about broke my nose when it popped loose, had both hands on breaker bar and fell into the air box cover. :34: You can say I was using my head. The whole job was SO easy to do, thank you phreebsd/Steve Your video made this a simple job, you rock!! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Yesterday I ordered Performance ATV goodies for the Gade.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JLOWERY

Put my 08-11 front storage box on. Had to cut the rack but I plugged it and filled the ends back in.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker

started taking my wifes outty apart to install an xmr cvt snorkle and just to wash it really good and dialectric grease everything and theres alot of everythings on a can am .. and i washed the CAN AM RECOVERY RIG yesterday also ..


----------



## 2010Bruterider

So you washed yours, then hers? I'm glad to see you have your priorities in order.

I miss my Laws.


----------



## walker

yes mine always comes 1st.. if she wants hers washed 1st then she can do it..


----------



## CumminsPower24

^ thats funny right there LOL


----------



## ThaMule

I went out and told mine I was sorry that it has not moved in over a year , but that come May I will give her all my attention, pinky promise!


----------



## KingZilla

Not done yet but ive painted a bunch of parts on my King Q pearl blue and i also painted the wifes snorkels i just installed (Pink Panther)-Pink...this is the first time ive ever painted with auto paint before...here is a couple pics


----------



## tmfisher57

Installed 16 NEW wheel studs. Put on new ASR Pro-X tie rods.


----------



## DaveMK1

Changed my rear seal, oil and flushed my front diff. Then washed the wifes and synced her carbs. So easy to do and noticed a significant difference in idle


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Swapped out my rear 29.5 skinnies with some wides. Took it to Copiah Creek this past weekend and i love em! pulled like a tractor!!


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah Ive always liked wides on the read better than skinnies.


----------



## Shrek

For those it may concern; I FINALLY FIXED MY OUTTY!! no more fuel issues. I think it's running better now than when I bought it. Let's ride


----------



## brute574

Ordered my New Muzzy Super Pro Pipes


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Fixed my winch (contactor crapped out), put on a new exhaust (my old one exploded somehow), and gave her a good bath.


----------



## Mr.renegade

blizzardrocker said:


> Gave her a good bath and a coat of SC1 for a shinne and Cherry Snowball flavor!:bigeyes:


how do you like that sc1? i've been looking for something different than armour all for quite some time now lol


----------



## Polaris425

Sc1 is suppose to be the best. Take old stuff & make it look new. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Mr.renegade

can i use it on tires too? or is there something better out there for tires?


----------



## Polaris425

Tire wet? lol I mean after a good wash I just spray my whole bike down w/ tire wet in the foam. Plastic, tires, all of it. Just dont get it on your seat.



















That was right after I sprayed the plastic. It was still drying. Hadnt dont the tires yet.


----------



## Mr.renegade

yeah that stuff looks pretty sharp!


----------



## walkintall

ordered a bunch of parts for my junk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Put my front and side plastics back on. I finished up my taller snorkles a couple of nights ago. Now I just have to fab up a new MIMB style rad relocate. I want to lay it down more like the XMR's. I ordered a new fan for the brute the other day. Jeg's big 10". It's supposed to pull 7 amps and 1000cfm. I hope it's not really loud. I will probably run a seperate circuit for the fan with toggle switch. Maybe I'll wire in a red light to come on when the factory temp sensor closes, just in case I forget to turn the fan on. What do you guys think?


----------



## redneckrancher420

Gonna pick up some 29.5s in a couple days!!! Also getting messurements together so i can give the rear end alittle stretch. Possibly lifting it soon too


----------



## Polaris425

Bought it. Brining it home.









Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## CumminsPower24

WOW welcome back to the game P. Looks awsome.


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

That teryx is sexy. Lol


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Polaris425 said:


> Bought it. Brining it home.
> View attachment 10096
> 
> 
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


Sweet congrats man! now time for some new how tos!


----------



## tmfisher57

SWEET! Nice Teryx.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom

Welcome to the SXS world. I love it.


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks. Wasn't crazy about camo but it's not bad in person. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Back in the saddle again....Congrats Jon. LET THE MODS BEGIN !


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Congrats Jon! You deserve it and have fun! Now we just need to drag you down to TEXAS!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Thom

With black rims and new meats that will change the appearance alot. I was never a fan of the camo rims. Nice thng about camo is it hides all the scratches


----------



## jprzr

Just relocated the Rad and painted it now just need to hook up the hoses and its done









Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Got my new & improved Rad relocate fanned up. Only to realize my bottom hose connection is at a bad angle, and the hose kinks when I put it on. I'm gonna try a poly 90 and see if I can get a better angle.









See ya in the funny papers.


----------



## filthyredneck

Put the Red 05 brute back together today (just side plastics and stereo back on the front rack) after picking it up from the shop yesterday after getting the carbs done. Also went ahead and pulled the belt cover and installed a brand new Dayco XTX....removed the thin shim out of the secondary. And last but not least, ordered some teryx bevel gears for it :flames:

Now going out to go and mess with the ole canned ham a bit, taking somebody's advise to pull the clutches and do some waterproofing to the belt box.

*Edit: Its roughly 4am and I've finally come inside from my tinkering.....well there was lots of Youtube involved that kept me busy as well. But pulled the clutches off the gade and cleaned them up....operator error, left a bolt loose and ended up with water in the case so that was the initial reason for wanting to take it apart. Took some advice and pulled the rear half of the belt cover while I was at it and applied some High Temp Red RTV Silicone to ensure that the belt stays dry once everything is buttoned up.


----------



## filthyredneck

Had to go today to get a 8mm x 1.25pitch bolt to spread the secondary on the gade to put the belt back on, buttoned the belt box back up, and reinstalled the removed plastics. 
....Got to looking at how close my rear tires were my floorboards and decided to the floorboard mod (flip 1 bracket around under the floorboard, flip a couple bolts, and the floorboard moves forward allowing more clearance to the rear tires and doesn't really bother the front due to how the floorboard frames are designed)
Before & After


"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

what about bevel gear swap on yo chicks brute ... yea tell her to stop bragging on the www. lol


----------



## filthyredneck

^Thats ordered.....no tellin when it'll get here. Gotta get my tools back so I can do it....they are out on loan at the moment.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Installed my new fan on the brute. It pulls a ton of air. 1000 cfm it says, I don't think I will hear it over the Muzzy. But by itself, it's a little louder than the stock one. It has twice the surface area, so it should cool way better.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmfisher57

Installed a streamline steering stabilizer. Started my oil cooler, almost finished. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420

Picked up my 29.5s today. Hopefully this weekend i can get them mounted up, then by next weekend should have her torn down for the stretch. Pics shall come as i progress


----------



## NMKawierider

Installed the new Trail Tech Voyager on mine and took it out for a run today. Lots to learn and lots of stuff I don't need...but its cool, and my old GPS was starting to have issues.

http://s483.photobucket.com/albums/rr196/BFFreak_2008/Trail%20Tech%20Voyager/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## gav09

put on snorks and different clutch springs


----------



## blue beast

looked at it, while getting the lawn mower out to work on it .. it looked sad setting there all dirty and broken


----------



## filthyredneck

Removed the Mud Instries snorks from the Gade and waited all day for UPS to show up with my kit from Performance ATV...... FedEx showed up first and dropped off the gear reduction for the 05 brute, that'll go in as soon my tools show up, and then at the end of the day UPS arrived and dropped off the snorks. I can definitely say Performance ATV has a way nicer kit (looks better, installs cleaner and better fitting, reroutes alot more stuff, and adds a drain to the air box) than Mud Industries, but also comes with a heftier price tag to get the extra stuff.....in the end it was worth it. I'll get it finished up tomorrow and hopefully get a couple pics posted up.


----------



## Polaris425

used it to stand on to try to program a new garage door opener. lol Which I was not sucsessfull at.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I installed my new moose rear bumper it looks pretty sweet


----------



## KMKjr

Derek rhodes said:


> I installed my new moose rear bumper it looks pretty sweet


 
:worthless:


----------



## rmax

tryed to get my front bumper pulled back out after the tree colision


----------



## KMKjr

rmax said:


> tryed to get my front bumper pulled back out after the tree colision


I hate when they move like that.....dang trees!

Leave the bend, adds character.


----------



## tmfisher57

Just finished my oil cooler! Next, Eagle eye HIDs, and temp gauge.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek rhodes

Kmkjr I would post pics but idk how I'm not exactly what u would call a whiz a that kinda stuff


----------



## mossyoak54

Got my rad relocated. Ill have to post pics of the cover i fabbed up when i get it finished


----------



## Polaris425

Derek rhodes said:


> Kmkjr I would post pics but idk how I'm not exactly what u would call a whiz a that kinda stuff


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7025


----------



## tmfisher57

Well, skipped temp gauge and went with the HIDs and red led parking lights. Then I took off and drilled and tapped my upper steering clamp and put a zerk in it. Taking clamp off is easy...... getting that sucker back together was a mofo!!!! After I installed my oil cooler my brute now holds about 3.2 quarts of oil!!!!!! Happy about that!! Lovin' workin' on this bike. Thanks for all the hard work and great info guys!!!! I never would be doing this without your help. Not nearly as tricky as I thought!!!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Two rear wheel bearings and front lower a-arm bushings.

And need a contactor for winch and rear driveshaft seems loose.


----------



## brutemike

Pulled the bottom steering stem bushing out and put a grease zerk in and finished up my quick fill front diff hose.Sorry the pic is sideways but I should have done this along time ago.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## tmfisher57

How was the bottom steering bushing? Gonna do mine too.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

brutemike said:


> Pulled the bottom steering stem bushing out and put a grease zerk in and finished up my quick fill front diff hose.Sorry the pic is sideways but I should have done this along time ago.
> 
> Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


So you just fill it till you see the oil in the hose? That's a cool idea. I hate filling the front different. I always get oil all over. I'm gonna check into this mod.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

brutemike said:


> Pulled the bottom steering stem bushing out and put a grease zerk in and finished up my quick fill front diff hose.Sorry the pic is sideways but I should have done this along time ago.
> 
> Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


Is it just me or does that axle/diff seal looks messed up too?


----------



## brutemike

The diff holds exactly a half quart so thats all I add and I made this because I just sick of try to fill though the hole works awesome. As for the seal thats mud and oil stuck in the lip of seal but I got a whole seal kit to put in. I had to pull the right cv axle out to get the left cv cup out of the diff.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brutemike

tmfisher57 said:


> How was the bottom steering bushing? Gonna do mine too.
> 
> Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


It was a lot easier then I thought but i had to pull the axles and tie rods so just figured I would do this wile I was down there working. Just unbolt from diff and pull up on the handlebar far as you can that gave me enough room to get the bushing off the stem.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## tmfisher57

Rog, thanks for the info.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Put my 29.5" laws on the brute this weekend. Finally got the motor pulled out of the king quad for a rebuild. Installed some XP900 front fender flares on my RZR S'. I'm gonna make a how too for it soon.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Radiator moved up top. New starter cylinoid, new fan installed witn Radiator , snorkels for clutch coming this week, also installed a new hub for the rear axle and thne hub sproket installed


----------



## tmfisher57

Painted racks with bed liner, put on my new to me loudervisions cupholder and put this beast back together!!!!! Finally done. WHEW!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

put dielectric grease on some of the connectors under the seat. Found out that the big ones (CDI, etc...) already have a little grease on them from the factory!! GO KAWI!


----------



## lukan12

bought a new box gonna wire up speakers today


----------



## filthyredneck

Finally got a day off to finish up my new snorks on the Gade, as well as get my brother's honda 420 fixed from his River Run carnarge last month. Then we headed out to the pipeline behind the house to make sure my snorks were water tight....little pond back there is currently @ about 4ft deep which was just perfect to be able to submerge everything..... THE NEW SNORKS WORK!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Birddog4x4

Just installed a heel clicker clutch kit in my sportsman and working on doing a write-up! Nothing big, spending alot of my time getting ready for Mud Bash at Busco Beach, NC in a few weeks!


----------



## filthyredneck

Got up and changed the oil in the cummins and then went to the hardware store and bought some 175# zip ties and put around my gade snorks to keep them put. Then I crawled under the gade and unbolted a little metal drop bracket that was a hang-up point.....I have no idea wtf it is for, but it was mounted with the front bolts for the belly skid directly behind the front a-arms and hung down 1.5", just looked like an old door handle or something hanging down there. Its pictured below along with the new snorks that I put on and a pic of how the crankcase vent/tranny vent/fuel vent are now ran.....lid of airbox Per P-ATV....I really like this design and the way its setup nothing other than maybe oil from the crank vent can get up into the box so everything is sealed up and breaths with the intake snork, coolant overflow bottle and waterpump weep hole (because mud gets in it and causes seal failure...per Performance ATV and others) are now ran to the gauge pod with check valves on the end so everything is completely submersible as long as the snorks are above water.


----------



## austinlord13

Finally got it running! :rockn: Now I need to find out which seals are leaking and replace them :thinking:


----------



## meangreen360

Got around to changing my lower steering stem joint. Got my front wheel bearings to do today and I'm done... Hopefully! Haha


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## redneckrancher420

Finally slapped the 29.5s on the bike. And to answer some questions ahead of time, no they didnt fit without rubbing in the rear. Fronts fit like a champ, but the rear had to do alittle tlc with a box cutter. Will post up pics soon. I did shave the front plastics down as well to match, but if you wernt looking for it you couldnt tell. Also had to cut off the floorboard support bar as well.


----------



## wc4life21

$750 bill from the shop on a new primary a shift linkage full fuild change and 2 tail lights.....i think that might be the last time i say im to lazy to fix it myself!


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> put dielectric grease on some of the connectors under the seat. Found out that the big ones (CDI, etc...) already have a little grease on them from the factory!! GO KAWI!


Mine did too on the brute I was shocked.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brutemike

filthyredneck said:


> Got up and changed the oil in the cummins and then went to the hardware store and bought some 175# zip ties and put around my gade snorks to keep them put. Then I crawled under the gade and unbolted a little metal drop bracket that was a hang-up point.....I have no idea wtf it is for, but it was mounted with the front bolts for the belly skid directly behind the front a-arms and hung down 1.5", just looked like an old door handle or something hanging down there. Its pictured below along with the new snorks that I put on and a pic of how the crankcase vent/tranny vent/fuel vent are now ran.....lid of airbox Per P-ATV....I really like this design and the way its setup nothing other than maybe oil from the crank vent can get up into the box so everything is sealed up and breaths with the intake snork, coolant overflow bottle and waterpump weep hole (because mud gets in it and causes seal failure...per Performance ATV and others) are now ran to the gauge pod with check valves on the end so everything is completely submersible as long as the snorks are above water.


Hey filthy thats the handle so you can pick it up and hang it in the garage for more room to work on the brute lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brutemike

Put all the new seals in the front diff and took the springs out of the old ones and added them to the new seals so time will tell on that. Also put the tie rods back on and put my last grease zerk in. Should have seen the water come out of the upper aarm when I pumped the grease in. Pulled the clutches out the adjust the deflection too.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## filthyredneck

Put 1.5" wheel spacers all around my red brute


----------



## lilbigtonka

Changed couple seals in the front diff and switched amps in my split tubes.....


----------



## brute574

Installed my new Super Pro, Jetting will be Today


----------



## rmax

checked belt deflection ,an rembered what a pain it was to get the straight edge ,machinst ruler an stuff, so i made a go no go bar. 1 peg is min, an the other max deflection ,quick an easy, just the way i like it to be


----------



## phreebsd

i pushed her back closer to the wall.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

rmax said:


> checked belt deflection ,an rembered what a pain it was to get the straight edge ,machinst ruler an stuff, so i made a go no go bar. 1 peg is min, an the other max deflection ,quick an easy, just the way i like it to be


Now thats a really good idea! I might have to make myself one of these.


----------



## KMKjr

Cursed at her.


----------



## DaveMK1

washed both of them and dropped the third one back off to its rightfull owner. Gonna miss my bike while im gone :sad:


----------



## filthyredneck

NOT MINE.....but re-braced the rear diff in my buddy's 660 Grizzly, he had broke off one of the original mounts and was breaking axles like crazy, and we did this once already a couple weeks ago, but the remaining stock brackets were bent badly and we didn't get the diff all the way back straight the first time so the problem remained. Cut the first bracket off, did some grinding and heated the stock brackets/placed a jack under the diff and straightened it all out and cut new gussets. Its good to go now.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Just got back from canal rd. Bike performed great with the 29.5s. Rolled it in a hole tho. :$


----------



## islandlife

put in some new to me epi front springs and re did the intake to get some more air, and replaced the worn out steering stem mount with a new one. few more things to do, and she'll go back together


----------



## blizzardrocker

Been a while since I gave ole bessy some love. But this weekend gave her a fresh belt and a maroon primary and a red secondary!


----------



## KMKjr

Cursed at her more.


----------



## walker

i sat back and drank a cold beer with mine while yall were changing seals... bwhahahahahah


----------



## rmax

moved my 4wd leaver back ,to be able to reach it easier, then needed to cover the old hole in the plastic. what do you think? then i kicked the snot out of it an blacked both eyes for good measure


----------



## DaveMK1

nice headlights rmax. 

Gave both bikes a few shots of stabil and some fresh gas for their hibernation period while I'm gone


Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jprzr

I cleaned my clutches up took out a shim put a new belt on and bolting everything back up and getting ready to ride TM.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike

jprzr said:


> I cleaned my clutches up took out a shim put a new belt on and bolting everything back up and getting ready to ride TM.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


I looked at it and put my seat on. Hope we find some nice deep holes tm.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## rmax

DaveMK1 said:


> nice headlights rmax.
> 
> Gave both bikes a few shots of stabil and some fresh gas for their hibernation period while I'm gone
> 
> 
> Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


after the tree deal both headlights filled with red creek mud an water an blew the bulbs, so i thought the black would look better than turd brown that on the inside, besides i like the looks of yours, i did have to put my old 3in driving lights back on to be able to night ride


----------



## redneckrancher420

Getting mine all washed and clean today. Tomorrow going to changr the oil and filter, new uni air filter, spark plug, both diff flushes, reseal airbox, rear brake cleaning( go figure) and replacing the front output shaft seal again (another go figure). Then getting some measurements together to start planning my 3" stretch


----------



## brute69

I got some new to me rims and tire today ready to try those outlaws out


----------



## brutemike

brute69 said:


> I got some new to me rims and tire today ready to try those outlaws out


Don't go too deep u still need snorkels 

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## brute69

That's the next thing im going to do


----------



## MUDFORCE750

Spun a rod bearing!


----------



## eagleeye76

Put some ball joints in for the 1st time. Now the otheside to go and both upper a arm bearings


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Ordered some balljoints tie rods and front a-arm bushings. Hope to be riding again soon.


----------



## redrumredrum89




----------



## onebadcummin

Ordered some high lifter springs and gave the brute a bath from our weekend ride!!


----------



## Eight

I sold the cat about two weeks ago


----------



## filthyredneck

Removed front left broken axle and changed the rear prop shaft out on the Max....both of these items were broke when I bought it a couple weeks ago. Took it for a short ride, still needs some TLC, but it runs and drives now so I'm content.


----------



## jprzr

Replace oil filter and air filter changed oil fixed my leds now going to wash it up so it looks good for couple days before I go riding Saturday bwahahahaha.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadcummin

got my new springs in yesterday and got a couple coats of orange to match the brute decals, will have some pics up soon


----------



## Derek rhodes

Pulled my clutches , stuffed them in a box, and gona send them to mr vforce John today


----------



## brute574

Removed the Motor. Went Low on Oil, So Pulling it to put new Bearings and Chains in it


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Gave it a good washing. I've been busy and just got around to washing it from last saturday at MORA. Man, than mud was like concrete! Remind me to wash up the day after a ride from now on. The good news is, I checked all the diffs and motor, and there is no water anywhere! And no torn boots either. It looks like I got to ride for free the other night.


----------



## QueenB

Changed my oil

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

got ma anti freeze changed, ma oil changed, bike washed and dielectric greaded all ma connections again. Time to ride this weekend for ma bday


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Installed new ball joints and a-arm bushings on my bike. Installing smirks on the 650i and the recon.


----------



## Polaris425

MIMB foot pedal mod. ;-)


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## adam6604

threw some ITP SS 212's on the brute ready for the weekend


----------



## holladaymtm

Finally had enough of the cracked muddy g rigged headlight housing and took them off and did a headlight conversion that most will see as overkill but none the less gonna look good and doing a full write up tommorrow...


----------



## Polaris425

Finishing up my foot pedal mod. Just gotta paint it & install.


----------



## Injected

Thought about it, tried for a week to find some folks to ride this weekend.


----------



## bruteforcematt

A rough pic of my homemade audio tube


----------



## holladaymtm

holladaymtm said:


> Finally had enough of the cracked muddy g rigged headlight housing and took them off and did a headlight conversion that most will see as overkill but none the less gonna look good and doing a full write up tommorrow...


 <a href=http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff488/holladay08mtm/?action=view&current=20120527_201213.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff488/holladay08mtm/20120527_201213.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

After they are wired up and on currenty hooked to low beams not directly to battery
<a href=http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff488/holladay08mtm/?action=view&current=20120527_201348.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff488/holladay08mtm/20120527_201348.jpg border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## triston

The re invented mud buggy!! Lol


----------



## Rack High

Finally finished with the maintenance I started out to do 4 weeks ago! New belt box cover (blew a chunk out of the old one when the Kawi belt let loose) and new belt (the old one came out in at least 100 pieces). New front and rear engine seals with new dust boots and o-rings on both props, degreased and ready to roll!!


----------



## brute574

Installing my new oil Cooler, Fan By Pass Switch, old one burned up and Locktite tierod ends


----------



## lilbigtonka

is that red really still holding up rack high on the 212 i remember right when it was done


----------



## Bruteforce10

Just made a bill of sale for my YFZ450 today!! Trading it for a 420 rancher lol!!!


----------



## jprzr

Just gave it a bath had a ruff ride Saturday. Hahaha

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rack High

lilbigtonka said:


> is that red really still holding up rack high on the 212 i remember right when it was done


That paint is actually holding up pretty well Brandon. I was really trying to get the bike up and running for this past week at RYC but it wasn't in the cards. I hit a 40 to 50# hog going to work on 301 with my VW Jetta and did $1875.00 worth of damage to the driver's side grille,splash guard etc.. 2 weeks ago. The hog rolled up and lifted the rear wheels at 60 MPH I slowed and watched in the rear view mirror as he got up and ran off! I didn't even get the pleasure of putting him in my freezer ha ha! I'll get pictures up as soon as I figure out how with this new Droid Razr Maxx.


----------



## jprzr

Just put 28 terms on me and my buddy traded hahaha so glad to have a set of terms again 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gallop

*J&T Temp Gauge*

just put my new J&T coolant temp gauge..

Shock proof, vac sealed, water proof, 2 year warranty.. etc...

:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

pulled her skirt off... I'll have to post pics later


----------



## highmark

2" SuperATV.com lift.


----------



## bruteforcebill

i have had the brute apart for the last week or so . new asr arm bushings in the front. new asr ball joints and wheel bearings . 2 rdc lift , fan switch. and some led parking lights , had some cheap red bulbs before. There will be more when ups gets here .


----------



## palumbo

Working on resolve electrical problem last Monday all the sudden died on me 
Rechecking bus connection mods and waiting on a replacement battery meanwhile I will do the gas tank mods and a nice cleaning and regreasing while he is a part


----------



## filthyredneck

(Yesterday Afternoon) Installed CV Tech Primary from AirDam along with a RED secondary spring in the Gade.......WOW! :rockn:


----------



## rmax

installed aux battery to help in winch operations,i used an old battery box attached to a 1in strap welded to the rear uprights of the frame, secured battery in box with 2 wide tie straps , ran wireing direct to hot an negtive on winch contactor, all tested good aux batt an main batt were both gettig charged with brute running ,improved starting an winch operation


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That should work really well RMAX. Now I can add that to my project list. Let us know if you discover any bad side effects.

I went riding yesterday, but had to leave early. I forgot to strap the cooler back down after having a beer, and the ratchet went up and around the axle and tore a boot. Curses!!


----------



## Derek rhodes

Installed by freshly machined clutches courtesy of mr vfjohn and I have to say they are awesome


----------



## brutemike

Had the pleasure of changing my oil a bunch of times and flushing the motor because I kind of dropped it off a ledge into some deep water lol but all good now I hope. One more thing ive always heard water and synthetic oil don't mix but my royalpurple mixed pretty good. Instead of white milked oil it was purple milked oil lol.

Sent from my C771


----------



## rmax

2010Bruterider said:


> That should work really well RMAX. Now I can add that to my project list. Let us know if you discover any bad side effects.
> 
> I went riding yesterday, but had to leave early. I forgot to strap the cooler back down after having a beer, and the ratchet went up and around the axle and tore a boot. Curses!!


used it around the place moving some stuff around ,i was useing the winch to drag some old bikes out of the weeds , i could use my remote switch with the brute at idle an noticed it would not die when it got in a hard pull, also noticed starting seemed to be faster when cold, before if i had any system on it would be hard to start an would have to turn off what ever was running lights,fan, even parking brake set would make it hard to start, now with everything running ,it will start with just a touch of the button ,so for now i will say its a great improvement to my machine


----------



## filthyredneck

Ordered a 650 helix and dalton yellow/black to chunk in the secondary of the gade....helix will be picked up this afternoon after work but they tell me it'll be next week on my spring.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## joshwyle

over the past week i put rad kit on and today i sealed my airbox for the mudding trip this sunday


----------



## jctgumby

I dreamed about mine. Still gotta week to go before I can go home and give "Ole Bessie" some proper mud time.


----------



## filthyredneck

Yesterday I installed my new helix in the gade.... It took about 10mph or so off of the top end, but it woke up tremendously on bottom end! With just a lil tug on the handlebars I pulled the front end straight up off the ground from multiple 15mph rolls yesterday.....ON THE GRASS WITH 29.5 Laws  I know the helix isn't responsible for 100% of this, but it compliments my CV Tech primary VERY well, and the top end will be gained back once I send the secondary off to be machined. This afternoon after work I'm gonna swap tires and see what happens from there.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Shrek

I signed for my new rhino axle and cleaned her up.. Gonna install the axle fri


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bpksqg


----------



## filthyredneck

Got off work and had to run some errands so I ended up getting a late start at it (9:20 PM), but went to work on the Gade to make sure that everything was in tip top shape for this weekend at Sabine. 
Drained factory fluids out of front/rear diffs and refilled with Royal Purple 75W-90 gear oil. Drained factory fluid from tranny and refilled with Royal Purple 75W-140 gear oil.
Removed cheesy factory plastic stick stoppers off of front a-arms....I noticed in the mud they'd push back and get awful close to my cv boots, would suck to have a guard be the cause of a torn boot lol. Also hit all the grease zerks with some high pressure marine grease....sure do love canam for installing those from the factory :rockn: And last, changed out a bad headlight bulb....dunno what happened, guessing somebody touched it during assembly, the bulb had a big bubble form on it and quit working, all is back to normal with the new one.


----------



## wc4life21

Yesterday i bought a pressure washer finally! Cleaned the popo up for the tear down. Today im picking up a cherry picker to lift the front end to work on the rhino axle install...saturday will be back axle day!


----------



## wc4life21

Got two of the four rhino's on! They look sick I cant wait to spin them sunday....12hrs of work tonight then finishing the back two :rockn:


----------



## wmredneck

Spent 3 hours pressure washing the red clay off her. Now about to go wash it off me.








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Washed the rzr from the trip to Sabine park, then called around looking for a front diff for the brute, buddy had one with a bad ring gear, took the two and built one since my ring gear was still good, while I was in there did a few diff mods to help the oiling issues. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

got 1/2 my snorkel done.


----------



## jprzr

Just gave the brute a bath had a ruff weekend at power line but shes all good now thanks to brutemike for the help


----------



## brutemike

jprzr said:


> Just gave the brute a bath had a ruff weekend at power line but shes all good now thanks to brutemike for the help


No problem bud just try to keep the rubber down next time bwahahaha 

Sent from my C771


----------



## h20dies

Changed the oil... xD


----------



## holladaymtm

pulling the driveline today to swap with a pressed in one to solve my troubles(hopefully) and then headed to the pool


----------



## holladaymtm

Ordered a complete driveshaft assembly and two coils. No mudding this weekend and want to thank nmkawierider for all the help on parts interchanging and coil question saved me large amount of money...


----------



## Polaris425

Finished belt snorks


----------



## todbnla

*Changed oil & filter, changed air box foam, cleaned air box, 
pulled all skid plates and cleaned/straightened them, 
filled tank w/97 octane no ethy fuel :rockn:*​


----------



## todbnla

*Drained both carb bowls using a 3mm allen wrench, seems to run better now.*​


----------



## rmax

got my new instrument panel finished today 
from left to right 
1-raw cut
2-rawcut front
3-getting sender wireing ready
4- final install
gauges l/r
1-out going oil temp
2-oil press
3-water temp
4-oil temp return to engine


----------



## holladaymtm

got me some North Face and Spy stickers coming in free of charge.. Got sum Oakley Ones in for free too. I say at least an extra 3awhp


Update: Got a ton of free stickers for all parts i have i want to line them like thr graphics are on the XMR most people have to send em envelopes to get them but i will post a pic when i get em...ITP, K&N, NGK iRidium, The North Face, Oakley, and many more!


----------



## Polaris425

Ordered a Viper Max 4500 w/ Syn. cable this morning.


----------



## holladaymtm

Polaris425 said:


> Ordered a Viper Max 4500 w/ Syn. cable this morning.


Let me know how well you like it.. That the exact one I want on my Brute Force. And put ny new drive shaft assembly and new coils.. headed to get jetted in the morning..


----------



## Polaris425

will do. I'll do an install how-to once I get it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Gave it a good washing. I got all the sand out from last weekends ride on the creek. Ready for this weekend at Tower Trax.

Oh yeah, Saturday on the creek, my hat blew off while I was rapping on it, and when I let off to turn around, i heard the belt slap the cover and trip the switch. I rigged it on the creek, just so I could ride it out. So yesterday, I deleted the belt trip switch, and now it's done right. Thanks for the info on that Filthy!


----------



## ThaMule

I ordered Quadboss balljoints, RDC lift, Kujo bushings and I about to look for some ASR tie rods


----------



## onebadcummin

I'm running that winch on my teryx no problems yet and love the synthetic rope!!


----------



## KMKjr

Piled more crap on it. Looks like the treadmill now.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Put some new front EBC Sintered brake pads only after roughly 150 miles:34: Its now ready for riding:rockn:


----------



## holladaymtm

ThaMule said:


> I ordered Quadboss balljoints, RDC lift, Kujo bushings and I about to look for some ASR tie rods


I am bout to buy some ASR supposed to be making 400 bucks in a fewdays and then I will order the PRO XS series well worth the money..


Dropped brute force off at Owen ATV in Ecru MS to get jetted and tuned yesterday..


----------



## Grizcore

just ordered a K&N air filter, should be here this week. can't wait to put it on!


----------



## walker

thought about mine at home while i'm down here in south tx working


----------



## holladaymtm

Grizcore said:


> just ordered a K&N air filter, should be here this week. can't wait to put it on!


Are you going run the OuterWears sock on it.. I got a K&N and about to get me one. I have heard alot people on here say to run the pre filter on it to keep fine dust out of motor


----------



## filthyredneck

Spent the last several hours out in the barn...... :flames:FINALLY BACK TO WORK ON OLE BLUE :rockn: 

Pulled the tires off, took all the suspension and axles off, and did some picking up and organizing in the workspace.... Going back to stock suspension and a 2" lift, JUST MIGHT HAVE THAT ALL FINISHED UP BY THE WEEKEND AFTER JULY 4th. Poor bike literally has not had the key turned on since the end of January due to the radiator being taken off so that I could strip off all the plastics, but I was curious and got my key and turned on the ignition.....battery was still just as hot as can be which made me very happy, tomorrow I think I'll put the front plastics and rack back on and fill the radiator up so I can start her. *Also realized when I turned the key on that my 2008 750 has only got 190hrs on it.....My freakin 4 month old renegade already has around 50! I'm super excited to get this thing back on the trail where it belongs.


----------



## wmredneck

Changed out some diff bearings and levitated the old girl.








Stripped her down and started cleaning everything up.

Had all fluids changed. 

Ordered new impeller and NGK plug boots. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## todbnla

*For my **** *** friends from the Bayou...$7 off ebay.*​


----------



## mini bogger

made a camera mount!









should have pics of it mounted sometime this week



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Col_Sanders

I ordered Gorilla axles for my 900. Wallet hurts.


----------



## Polaris425

My viper max from whoolie shop should be here tonight. Woooo!


----------



## holladaymtm

Polaris425 said:


> My viper max from whoolie shop should be here tonight. Woooo!


Lucky you Polaris

I picked the Brute up today she sure runs like a champ.. I was loading it up after my biddy whos a master at anything measure to make me a snorkel holder to attach to my snorkels and make quit rocking since i have the clear hose they rattle round...okokok..get to the point lol.. I was loading it up and gapped it she stood up..Put in reverse and said i pully my truck to bottom of hill where its level..


----------



## Thom

New Raptor Eyes from Rukindcovers


----------



## wc4life21

went up a hill climb got turned sideways i jumped off down the hill bike started rolling...bike skid plate and back A arms landed on my back and right shoulder. my left is all skinned up and my bike is really messed up....I dunno what it takes to claim insurance on it but im thinking ill prolly give it a try! Whata bad day for this guy


----------



## filthyredneck

wc4life21 said:


> went up a hill climb got turned sideways i jumped off down the hill bike started rolling...bike skid plate and back A arms landed on my back and right shoulder. my left is all skinned up and my bike is really messed up....I dunno what it takes to claim insurance on it but im thinking ill prolly give it a try! Whata bad day for this guy


 Yikes man, glad your ok. The bike can be fixed or replaced, your a different story lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wc4life21

Ya id say i got lucky! im still able to go to work tonight and im very thankful for that...whatever happens i hope this situation has changed the way i ride from now on!!!


----------



## ThaMule

Started stripping her down for some TLC!


----------



## holladaymtm

wc4life21 said:


> Ya id say i got lucky! im still able to go to work tonight and im very thankful for that...whatever happens i hope this situation has changed the way i ride from now on!!!


Glad you ight cud be alot worse..

My buddy was flying through creek and hit deep spot flipeed three times and caught his leg between tire and foot rests and landed on top him in water he was lucky to have people there to get it off him..37 stitches one leg.. some more in the other and road rash from head to toe...

If i start feeling iffy on something i will back up or if it starts to come over this guy(me) bails the brute can be fixed..i overused my winch on my old rinny if i have a bit of hesitation in steep hil climbs..


----------



## Mudforce

did the spark plug wire mod and got it running right again!!


----------



## todbnla

Added a set of ODI Rogue lock on grips which are killer!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Looked at my gear reduction. Guess that's gonna be a must next week while the brute is all tore down.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck

Eastexasmudder said:


> Looked at my gear reduction. Guess that's gonna be a must next week while the brute is all tore down.


Lol, loaning my tool out tomorrow, hopefully I can get it back quick so you can borrow it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Eastexasmudder

filthyredneck said:


> Lol, loaning my tool out tomorrow, hopefully I can get it back quick so you can borrow it.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


I'll let you know Filthy, I'll be in east texas for a few weeks for some family stuff. Gonna due a tear down on the ol'girl for some much needed TLC while I'm down there. There's an old logging road I've got a grudge with that's gonna I'm gonna take my revenge on.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## KingZilla

ordered my power commander V/auto tuner, Viper Elite EX4500 (Thnx Whoolie Shop), front n rear gorilla axles, full skid plate set, Swamp SeriesXL muffler, and highlifter front n back springs today:rockn:in about a week im gonna have alot of installing to do...cant wait


----------



## Polaris425

Make sure you get the 4500 when you open it. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## adam6604

threw on the 28" silverbacks, 12" ITP SS212's, ordered myself an EPI spring and clutch puller, then put my winch on, going to finish wiring the winch at work tomorrow. then hopefully not burn a belt up quading this weekend with the backs without clutch work. lol


----------



## blue beast

ordered me a terex belt & my wifes new belt, ASR front a-arm rebuild upgrade kit for the whole front end, and my ODi rogue lock-on grips are coming.. already got the VFJ springs setting in the shop. maybe I can mess with both bikes during my vacation next week.


----------



## Polaris425

adam6604 said:


> threw on the 28" silverbacks, 12" ITP SS212's, ordered myself an EPI spring and clutch puller, then put my winch on, going to finish wiring the winch at work tomorrow. then hopefully not burn a belt up quading this weekend with the backs without clutch work. lol


Just ride in low unless flat ground and dont hammer it too much.


----------



## JLOWERY

Well i've looked for some dam wheels lol


----------



## Derek rhodes

Put my lil girls Yamaha 60 trizinger together with all the parts that came in yesterday gona have to do a lil carb adjusting but another than that it did great for a bike that's been setting up for who knows how long gona pick up two tires for it tomm and turn her loose


----------



## ThaMule

I tore mine all the way down to the frame an ordered a bunch of parts!


----------



## filthyredneck

Picked up a set of lug nuts today and came home and installed my 1.5" spacers and my 31s/M-16s on the gade  It looks alot more grown up now than it did on the 29.5s and stock wheels.....and still no lift.


"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## adam6604

Polaris425 said:


> Just ride in low unless flat ground and dont hammer it too much.


i ride in low as soon as i touch any sort of water/mud, so i SHOULD be ok for the weekend... lol


----------



## filthyredneck

adam6604 said:


> i ride in low as soon as i touch any sort of water/mud, so i SHOULD be ok for the weekend... lol


 I have a rule of thumb for selection between high/low range.....if its less than 20mph most of the time, I ride in low....only when I go above that speed for a decent distance will I stop and throw it in high. Needless to say, I seldom see high range.


----------



## adam6604

filthyredneck said:


> I have a rule of thumb for selection between high/low range.....if its less than 20mph most of the time, I ride in low....only when I go above that speed for a decent distance will I stop and throw it in high. Needless to say, I seldom see high range.


yeah im usually under 30km/h im in low, above i'm in high too lol


----------



## wmredneck

Did a lil bit of horse tradin today. Ready to get home so I can work on the ole girl. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Got the winch on. Will have to wire her up later. 










Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## filthyredneck

wmredneck said:


> Did a lil bit of horse tradin today. Ready to get home so I can work on the ole girl.


X2.....Got rid of my 7" lift off ole blue to this guy, thanks for the stock suspension and 2" lift 


"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## todbnla

Cleaned and tweaked my moto tunes pipe and pressure washed the old girl...my apprentice helped out too.


----------



## KingZilla

took my old winch off and installed it on the wifes KQ


----------



## holladaymtm

Polaris425 said:


> Got the winch on. Will have to wire her up later.
> 
> View attachment 10841
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk via iPad2


So Nice now im debating on making my stereo wait and gettin a winch like that lol... i want the wide spool though..


----------



## todbnla

*tweaked some more...*:rockn:


----------



## wc4life21

insurance adjuster came by to look at the damage from the 10 rolls it took down a hilll...Bent frame totaled the big babe out:aargh4:!!!sounds like i will be getting a good check though. Now im stuck with what to buy????? man i liked that popo but i might have to switch to the " dark side" with a hammy 1000....will see what happens this week...oh fyi its my week vaca and im stuck without a bike:aargh4::aargh4:***


----------



## wc4life21

got the check today!!:rocknretty happy with how quick the insurance team handled the situation! Now what to buy???????


----------



## wmredneck

Would say a new 1000 but I haven't heard anymore on the frame issue. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Installed my switches. One step closer. Lol










Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## KingZilla

installed the wifes 450KQ rear rhino axles tonight...now attempting to install my power commander V the auto tuner on the 750KQ :thinking:..should be interesting


----------



## blue beast

put my ODi lcok on grips on ...dang, the original were stuck on there with some glue or something


----------



## jprzr

Cleaned out the air filter and air box still gotta change the diff fluid and replace an axle and change the oil again.


----------



## jprzr

Well had a few beers changed the diff fluid an the axle so she's good to go now. Let's ride


----------



## Polaris425

Well I was wrapping up running all my wires and got down to it have but 1 of 2 splice terminals I need to use behind the dash. So I don't even have the under hood dash cover back on :-( wanted to get down to just having to hook up the winch itself but we've got to be at my granny's soon so... It will just have to wait. 









All my wires tucked inside the dash for the switches. And the power wires from the batt. coming up from the tunnel. 









Here's how they are ran from the batt.









I mounted the solenoid on the back of the dash under the hood. I'll get pics once it's back in place. Should have had that done today but like I said I'm short 1 connector. 


Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## Polaris425

Got her all buttoned up. Just need to put my Bumper back on & go test her out!

















Those were before I finished the wires to the winch. They are ziptied up now too. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## mcpyro3

Got it tore apart and cleaned up, fluids changed, gas tank cover mod done(holes not foam), now just waiting on new brake pads and asr tie rods to get here time to start tearing the other brute down getting vfj clutch next week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Finally all done w/ the winch install! Write up coming tomorrow


----------



## rmax

got to test out my wrecker adapter today


----------



## filthyredneck

^ thats pretty cool Rick, I've thought about building something similar for my rear receiver hitch for getting busted bikes out of the woods......it would stay in the truck until needed, unless I made it fold down or something where I could leave it attached without it being in the way.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## rmax

i am planning 1 for the rear ,for hunting an such,to lift deer an hogs, just havent had the time to do it ,i use the front alot ,since i fractured my c4, c6, i do not have the flex i use to have ,i can use this for lifting engines an stuff


----------



## wmredneck

RMax. There's a company that used to build lifts for deer and all. Was pretty cool. 

We were talking about how cool it would be to start an ATV wrecker company the other day. Equip a couple of SXS's with a boom and hitch for Mud Nats and stuff. 




Been workin on Filthy's old lift. Putting the back on. Got the new tires and rims waitin on her. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Injected

Changed the front diff oil and gave her a rinse


----------



## todbnla

*Fought the front diff drain plug on my Brute today, but I won, see pics :rockn:

Then to celebrate that small victory I put on my new "safety" plaque :fing02: *


----------



## Big D

Love the safety sticker :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck

^bwhahaha.....X2 on the sticker, never seen one like that before :rockn:

Not today, but Sunday (8th) I checked front and rear diffs, engine, and tranny on the gade for water after riding it nipple deep most of the day saturday....happy to report that every fluid looked brand new :bigok:


----------



## brute69

Finally got my snorkles done ant the best but im going to like them


----------



## filthyredneck

^your snorks look good in the pic bud.


----------



## holladaymtm

todbnla said:


> *Fought the front diff drain plug on my Brute today, but I won, see pics :rockn:
> 
> Then to celebrate that small victory I put on my new "safety" plaque :fing02: *



Yeah i saw that safety plaque thing couple months ago but been trying get my buddy to bring a rivet gun before i buy it...Looks good!!!


----------



## Shrek

I looked at it!! Researched the issue I'm having with it (electrical) hopefully found a very simple fix to my issue  now to ACTUALLY fix it....! To be continued...


----------



## brute69

Thanks filthy took me awhile to cut the plastic it's a tight fit man it made a big difference in power


----------



## adam6604

put inline fuses inplace of the stock fuse box, di-electric greased EVERYTHING under the seat. now loaded up to put a lime green spring in. woo


----------



## todbnla

Expecting to go thur the dilemma of the allen head drain plug but I was pleasantly surprised to see the rear diff plug was a normal hex-bolt  So I drained the rear diff fluid and replaced with fresh Kawi wet brake oil, took all of ten miinutes tops. :rockn: 

Having tackled that feat with such ease I tried to further figure out how to change out my rear SRA spring. I had purchased a spring compressor and a new heavy duty Quadboss 147lb rear spring but do to the size of the SRA's rear shock I could not use it, I had to either take it to an atv dealership or go to *plan B*.:Thinkingof_:

Here is what *Plan B *turned out to be for me that worked:

Having seen the _SuperATV_ video on *Youtube*, I tried one ratchet strap on each side of the spring as shown below and it worked just fine, *USE at your own risk*, YMMV!


----------



## Bigperm

Installed a supertrapp mudslinger..Sounds awsome.Will get to try it out tomorrow...


----------



## Shrek

I did this yesterday.. Took my ignition switch apart and cleaned it out then filled with DE grease (1st pic) then gave her a good bath with soap and a rag and all that stuff!!!! (2nd pic) notice the clumps of dirt under the bike lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I gave it a proper bath. Also pulled the air filter and washed it out,then re-oiled it. Oh, and touched up the paint in a couple of spots on the front bumper. Woodbutcher warned me about painting one, but I am hard headed.

To the Batcave!


----------



## Polaris425

Trying to win some lights on ebay. Bid on some VisionX HID's 5" Round & some cheaper Fuego Baja 4" Halogen ones, incase I dont win the VisionX. Which I probably wont b/c of what they normally sell for. But either pair will be a nice addition to the Rex.


----------



## bruteforce3

new rims and tires!


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

bruteforce3, what size tires you get? did you have to use any spacers on those law2's?


----------



## bruteforce3

No probaly need them and a lift. It about a half a inch from rubbing and their 29.5


----------



## todbnla

Took off my Moose module and installed my Dynatek CDI, didn’t ride it yet but it does seem more responsive. Also drilled out that miserable brass plug in the muffler, what a pain that was, even with heat it never would come out, had to drill it out.


----------



## crooklyn

Pulled out the carbs and cleaned them. Going to check the valve positions next. Possibly replace belt due to play in it.


----------



## Waddaman

Installed new VFJ stage 3 w/spidermod, new belt, new VFJ springs, It will go to the test tomorrow as I do runs to test me A/F ratio.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Pulled my starter off, pulled starter clutch off. Not to good there. Kinda froze. Ordered new parts just waiting for them to come in! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Adjusted valves and put on some MIMB snorkels.


----------



## blue beast

Well last night, for the wifey's bike.. I put on a new belt(XTX 2247), did the shim mod, de-glazed all sheaves and sealed up the clutch box and drain plug(was loosly in there,so I put some silicone on it)..Maybe just maybe it will work good now and not get water in it.. Seems to have a better low end anyway..But only time will tell.. Tonight I will fix the beast after i mow the yard (I hate mowing, It's a never ending job)


----------



## todbnla

Tried to install a Kolpin Gel-tech seat cover on my Brute, Negative! these will not fit a brute seat, at least my 2005 sra, take note.


----------



## jctgumby

Got the Brute washed up and cleaned so I can go dunk her in a mud hole tomorrow.

Washed up the ole honda and got her fired up and running. Now to start the tear down.


----------



## browland

Put the straws back on , and the clutch in so far , should have the body hard mounted by the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Last night I put the clutch cover and misc fender bolts back on the outty and backed it out of shop, its been sitting like that for some time now. Changed the battery on the red brute and put in a new/hotter set of spark plugs, also built a heat shield between the rear fender and exhaust pipes....nothing extreme, just trying to slow down a hot plastic issue. Last....pulled the gade around and did some minor trimming on the rear of the floorboards (they weren't even close to rubbing just riding, but when gobbed up with mud or pushing fast through the deep water it would push a certain part against the tire and it was irritable so I fixed it). This was the flimsy lil triangular flap that stuck out just below the bottom edge of the rear fender off the top/rear of the footwell.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Coolwizard

Did a pre-ride inspection on the camo Brute ....checked the fluids, lug nuts, etc. I'm hoping to get a solo ride tomorrow ...last chance before going back to work next week. I finally got my little honda running after rebuilding the carb ...still might need some jetting but the battery crapped out ...ordered a new battery.


----------



## filthyredneck

Washed the gade and red brute saturday evening after our ride at Mels in Crosby. Decided to go ahead remove the stickers from the gade while I was at it.










"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

Justin I have a question. Why can't you text a brotha back ??


----------



## filthyredneck

When did you txt me? Last thing I got was just you saying I needed to tell my chick to chill....broke 2 axles in 2 rides.  

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

Yep and never got a reply.


----------



## holladaymtm

Installing my ASR Pro XS tie rods Bye Bye welded tie rods thank gosh...And going do bus fix to solve my eletrical gremlins tommorrow..


----------



## jctgumby

Officially began working on the ole 350 today. Engine was full of gunked up milky "stuff", don't even know if I would call it oil. A good drain, some diesel, several quarts of oil and about 4 filters and all is clean. Ordered my .20 over piston kit and got the motor pulled. Pulling the head tomorrow and headed to the machine shop.


----------



## walker

well do to a unfortunate incident miine is getting a standard bore high compression wiseco piston and while i'm at porting and polishing the head and a valve job.. going deep is fun but can be pricey every once in awhile


----------



## filthyredneck

Dont worry bud, thats oil field money being put to good use  ...and that same hole put me out of commission for a couple months last time I attempted it so I feel for ya.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

well i will no longer claim that hole as mine .lol . until those dang trucks stop going threw it.. i might just riding at mud creek for that reason.. but it should be back in the barn by this weekend to bad i'm 7 hrs away or would go riding .. o well


----------



## chops2885

just put new rear end,changed front diff fluid, and oil 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck

Getting ready to go outside....gonna change the fuel filter out on the Max, then move it out the barn and pull the Gade in and install my new brake pads since I didn't get to do it last weekend and my pads are all now officially wore off since last saturday's ride at Mels.

*2:55am* Well...I did that stuff^^^ Plus went and test drove the Max after the new filter, plus took apart my key switch on the gade, cleaned it up, and filled with dielectric grease. For you other can-am guys, this would be a wise thing to do NOW, mine was bought new earlier this year and there was already a *tiny* bit of crud inside the switch (keep in mind the gades have a fender mounted ignition switch so it gets the blunt end of everything, the outtys are mounted alot higher in the pod). Txdad brought this to my attention after he pulled his apart on his 07, mine was nowhere near what his was, but in a few more months I think it may have started to become a problem, but now its cleaned and full of grease so shouldn't be any worries for quite awhile.


----------



## NMKawierider

Dang Filthy...don't you sleep? 


Just installed my new clutch weights and almond secondary...serviced everything while I was in there. Look'n to be a bit more agressive on the trails...and still climb OK. These Grim Reapers bite so much better I need a little more low-end help kicking it around.


----------



## filthyredneck

LOL....sometimes


----------



## Whitetail

Well the day is not off to a good start. Got the brute out the shop and the broke the exhaust bolt and couldnt get it out. 85 bucks for nothin. Filthy and I decided that we r gonna pull the motor out, while it out im gonna show it some love. Gonna get some high comp std bore pistons, web cams, new timin chains and a full exhaust. Hopefully she will be done In a couple months. Just depends on how much the ole lady lets me spend to do it all. Cant wait to feel how power its makes when im done.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Changed my front diff seals put in new ball joints new front wheel bearings changed an axle boot and waiting on my tie rod ends now.


----------



## NMKawierider

Replaced the old bushingless EPI weights with some new ones and changed the Dalton Violet secondary out to an EPI Almond. Took it to the masa today for a test run. Primary clutch worked flawlessly and the Almond did as expected...gave me more lower-end hold-back which allows more agressive moves on the trails and it still climbs hills very well. I think a lot of that has to do with these GRs. What I did not expect was the top-end loss that I got. With the Violet I maxed-out at 63mph and with the Almond ..54mph 6 out of 6 runs. 9mph loss....didn't see that coming







Good thing I rarely need to exceed 50. Just goes to show, you have to give up something to gain something...can't have it all...


----------



## DanOMite

Changed the rear seal, survived for 897 kms (557 miles).


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Put the battery charger on it so it will be ready to ride Saturday. We're going to Rankin County Stump Jumpers. They're having races, it should be a blast. Y'all come on out.

To the Batcave!


----------



## Polaris425

^ Where/What is that?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

This place is a deer camp that is open for rides occasionally. Its out hwy 25 east from Jackson, MS. 1256 hollybush rd.,Brandon, MS. I went a few weeks ago and had a great time.

To the Batcave!


----------



## speedman

Today I changed the battery since it was dead, changed all the fluids minus rad. Also took the speakers off since I never listen to music while riding. Next is I want to buy a yellow spring see how that does with spinning the 31s and the bushings.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck

I liked my yellow secondary when I had my 6", but absolutely hated it when I dropped down to the 4". In all honesty though, I think I'd look into something like VFJ's #3 secondary spring....keep your rpms down a bit.


----------



## speedman

Yeah but that's a lot right now for me, I just want to do the spring to feel the difference and be able to ride in mud. Right now I can't touch mud with it clutch screams help me please lol 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Mudforce

Rear seal again. Going back after super to take out the winch and find out whats wrong and order parts.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Speedman, Filthy aint talking about the spider mod he is talking just about a vfj sec spring...which will blow a stupid yellow out of the water.....you think your bike is screaming now just wait til it is 10 trillion degrees in there from the yellow....that will be screaming help me....


----------



## Polaris425

I rode the Rex around the hood. Took my pup for a ride. She seems to like it.


----------



## bruteforce3

About to put my new highlifter belt in and new air filter.


----------



## jctgumby

Not really for the bike, but I did get my shop cleaned out so I actually have room to work now. Tomorrow about to start pulling the motor outta the Honda for some Machine Shop Lovin'


----------



## filthyredneck

Bought a Power Commander V for the renegade.....was gonna get a HMF performance slip-on too because of the price, but decided against it, I'll wait and get a Swamp series if I decide to take the HMF route.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just put the final touches on the ol hulk, it is only on 27 but I bet it walks all around my brute with the dual axle paddle setup lol........



the wetter the better


----------



## eagleeye76

Past several days been trying to figure out the 360. Took off the air filter and the problem was gone. Plus replaced the 650s front A-arm bushings.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

super nice 300 lilbigtonka


----------



## speedman

lilbigtonka said:


> Speedman, Filthy aint talking about the spider mod he is talking just about a vfj sec spring...which will blow a stupid yellow out of the water.....you think your bike is screaming now just wait til it is 10 trillion degrees in there from the yellow....that will be screaming help me....





got what ypu mean now i thought he meant whole package lol if its better than yellow then why not and how much is it?


----------



## filthyredneck

^Yup you got it. If I remember correctly, VFJ charges $57 for a PAIR of springs shipped to your front door. It was $25/spring + $7 standard shipping......and he said he could probably fit up to 10 springs in one box for the same shipping cost. Thats cheaper than EPI....they are also $25/spring, but standard shipping is something like $16.


----------



## jctgumby

Took the SS 212's with the 25" SwampLites off the Ole Honda and replaced 'em with a set of stock Suzuki Vinson wheels with 28" SwampLites. The 28's are just as tall as the 29.5 'Laws on my Brute. The lil ole honda looks mean with 'em mounted up. I will get some decent pics up tomorrow.


----------



## brute69

Got my Maroon prim. And green sec. From epi today and put them on thanks mimb this site is great lots of good info on here


----------



## z24guy

I built my own set of 'cargo rails'. Inspired by the Arctic Cat Speedrack system, but hopefully the pins won't fall out all the time.









My stereo or my front cargo box can be attached using four spring locking pins.









Here you see the rails on the bottom of the front cargo box.









And here you see the stereo attached to the quad.


----------



## smartdave1

I just installed the TTO water temp gauge on my Brute


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

^ I like that! Real clean and looks easy to install. What size fitting did you get for the radiator host? I see they offer a few different sizes.


----------



## smartdave1

I got the 19mm kit, bought it off eBay for $45 including shipping. Ordered Monday am and arrived today. Literally took less that 10 minutes to install. Very easy


----------



## SRRBrute

Think you could put up a link to that or at least the seller's user name? I like that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Derek rhodes

Does it have a backlight and does it run on a battery or external power supply


----------



## smartdave1

Here's the link. It does not have a backlight, not a big deal as I don't ride in the dark. Yes it runs off it's own battery which is good for 5 years



http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRAIL-TECH-...es&hash=item2ec134ef93&vxp=mtr#ht_3228wt_1350


----------



## Derek rhodes

That's pretty nifty might go that route myself


----------



## DLB

I agree, not bad at all. My analog temp gauge doesn't work anymore so I may replace it with this. I'll just have to put a volt meter or something in my current temp gauges location.


----------



## lilbigtonka

well since this storm is dropping a crap load of rain and things are closed i decided to install me ram mount cup holder on the brute and change my taillight out to a led one not bulb but whole assembly.....


----------



## Johnnypantz

Took the sld out of the kitty to weld, took the primary and secondary off while waiting on parts.

Looked at the popo sitting there lonely


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I just changed my brake bulb again. I guess the water getting on the hot bulb is cracking them. I might have to borrow another page from Filthy's Playbook. LED's are in my future.

To the Batcave!


----------



## filthyredneck

You'll like the 6" oval led light alot better....and it doubles as a reverse light lol, just pull the brake lever enough to "click" the brake light switch and it'll light up everything for ya, always worked for me 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka

He is not lying on lighting up everything 

the wetter the better


----------



## NMKawierider

A while back I bought some flyweights for an 08 that didn't fit my 06 but machined them to fit and checking the weight with an old spring-type gram scale. Had a new vibration so bough a new degital with two disimal points. I was off 5-onehundreds of a gram on those two and the other two which are stock 58 gram weights from the factory were off 3-onehundreths. Now the thing idles so smooth, if I couldn't hear the exhaust, I couldn't tell its running..wierd how so little makes so much difference.


----------



## adam6604

'broke in' the 31's today.. i think i'm inlove with these tires.. guys with 28's and smaller struggled ALOT in some of the rutted holes while i drove right through without a single problem.. pulled good in skeg too! need a yellow secondary though..smelled belt a couple times in the skeg with this red. but bike is all cleaned up now  oil change sometime tomorrow i'm thinkin!


----------



## Southernboy08

*Tonight*

Added kujo bushings and grease zerks. Redid one snorkel cause the term was rubbing on it. Rdc lift is in the close future


----------



## blue beast

I cleaned up both the bikes from last weekend. Even got out the armor-all for the black plastics and some maguires tire shine for the tires...Now sometime next week I'll put on the a-arm kit,attempt to re-do the fuse box with sealed fuse holders and change the rear seal. Probably while Im under there I will take some of the skid plates off and clean the oil off them from the leaking seals


----------



## KMKjr

Talked about fixing it, but watched football instead!


----------



## chops2885

Got valves adusted carbs cleaned new plugs this thing dont like all four jus wants stand on both backs when u stab the throttle love it 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Anyone else notice this thread is 100 pages long now?? :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

^Lol yeah its getting a little lengthy.....I've browsed through it quite a ways back and I've sure spent alot of time messin with ole blue lol.

That being said....today I FINALLY started messing with the blue brute again as well as the Outty. Blue brute has been parked and in pieces since around febuary of this year :aargh4:, started having a missing issue (which was nothing more than a bad/corroded front coil) so I started pullin her down and then while the plastics were off and everything was easy access I pulled the front diff for a good cleaning and new seals/bearings. Then at the same time I started going through a 7" TC lift and reworking and modifying it so it wouldn't be a pile of crap. Ended up trading the lift off for stock suspension with wmredneck, and the bike has continued to sit naked (plastics, front diff, radiator, all suspension, etc, etc, etc.....).
Today I put all new seals in the rear diff and installed all the rear suspension....only thing not on the rear is tires. Put my snorkels all back together (I had to remove the belt snorks when I was working on the 7" because they were in way). Put the front fenders, front rack, and radiator on and filled with Water Wetter and 50/50 antifreeze. Also put rear plastics and rack back on. It's beginning to look like my old bike again lol. I did take measures to keep the fuel from going bad when I first parked it since I figured it'd be apart for a couple months (and boy did I under estimate!)....just been on the back burner since I bought the renegade 6 months ago.

Also messed with the outlander...drained old gas, ran some injector cleaner and new fuel through it, adjusted rear shocks to reduce rear axle angle and also raised the front shocks up another notch to get rid of some of the nose dive. Still need to go pick up a new set of spark plugs for it and a new front axle, as well as change the rear diff seal that I damaged when installing the new prop shaft after I bought it.

*Still lots of work to be done, but atleast I'm back in the game lol. I just havn't wanted to work on anything since buying the new bike, and all that I've had to work on with it so far was new brake pads.


----------



## walker

About time you work on that polemics treated step child. 
Mine is running now only downside it's 4.5 hrs away.and not looking like I'm going to get to ride till November cause my son plays baseball every Saturday. And I can't miss that.


----------



## filthyredneck

Lol yeah I think if the brute had a tail it would've been wagging it lol. As far as your bike goes, I can always make a run up there and grab my trailer and a lil white honda and put some break-in hours on it so it'll be ready for your next ride 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman

just bought #1/#3 springs from john. lets hope they do good with the brute! i really want to be able to spin the tires in the nasty!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bought an 06 ac 650 v-twin. have some work to do when i get home. get the ac ready and do some maintenance on the 2 brutes.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Did a fan switch.


----------



## islandlife

Bought a new battery, replaced a blown out front strut and did some wheelies


----------



## adam6604

found out my engine is toast! lol.


----------



## gav09

put the split tubes on


----------



## NMKawierider

Bought mine a set of Elka Shocks. Haven't told my wife yet...and they should be here in a few days...wish me luck.. :wall:


----------



## gav09

haha it might be better if she just doesn't know


----------



## Polaris425

Put 3.5 gal of gas in it. or $14 worth. However. You want to look at it


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Lol yeah I think if the brute had a tail it would've been wagging it lol. As far as your bike goes, I can always make a run up there and grab my trailer and a lil white honda and put some break-in hours on it so it'll be ready for your next ride
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Go ahead it needs the cob webbs blown out of it. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Put some new spark plugs in the outlander....found the front plug was fouled out when I pulled them, which explains why it has been bogging down ever since I bought it a few months ago (I know, I should've checked the plugs already, but it just hasn't been that high up on the "To-do" list). Its running like a champ now! :rockn:
After that I tinkered with the rene, planning on doing a little riding tomorrow. When I took it for a little cruise a couple hours ago the dash all of sudden started reading "brake...brake...brake....brake" the ENTIRE time I was driving but I wasn't touching any of the brake levers nor was the tail light actually illuminated. Found my brake light bulb's socket had rusted up due to getting about a tablespoon worth of water in the lense (I have already changed the bulb once and siliconed around the lense, water made its way in still) It's messed up bad enough that its not lettin any juice through the socket so for the time being I buffed the loose rust off with my dremel and filled socket with silicone. Factory tail light assembly soon to be replaced with something similar to the LED taillight mod on my brute.....just gotta find the light that I want to use and then its cake after that. Hopefully I'll have it done by next weekend and I'll add mod to the can-am how to section, should look sick with some nice LEDs instead of the little wimp light it has now anyways.


----------



## jeff70

Just finished putting a front differential in, I hope this one lasts


----------



## Grizcore

holladaymtm said:


> Are you going run the OuterWears sock on it.. I got a K&N and about to get me one. I have heard alot people on here say to run the pre filter on it to keep fine dust out of motor


ya the sock works great, still gotta clean it out now and then but it catches alot of crap and it repels moisture


----------



## filthyredneck

Went to see the guy that builds Cobra Axles today, picked up 1 new stock rear axle for the 05 brute and 1 big front axle for the Outlander. Installed both new axles. Now 3 of the 4 bikes in my sig are ridable 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Picked this 06 arctic cat 650v2 up the other day. The primary clutch was locked up due to rubber from the belt that shredded and mud. Fixed that with a hammer and some oil then some break cleaner to get the oil off. Now just to pull the carbs and fix the choke that is stuck open on the carbs and get a new battery. Not bad for $300.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Just daydreamed about what I could be doing to them if they were here I need to tear the brute back down and rebuild the bottom end which is gonna need a new crank and rods at least I hope and pray that those expensive ***** wiseco pistons are not hurt. The Can Am will get custom snorkels and rad kit I just have to come up with a design for the rad cover and go play in the machine shop at my office.


----------



## brutemike

Changed the front diff oil and started it for a few minutes.


----------



## narfbrain

Installed sbs brakes, hl 3gx belt, all balls tierods, finally got around to turning up springs, cleaned the carbs up, set mixture screws, decided on a military motif for the brute, it shall thusly be known as "the sarge" welded some ammo boxes on front rack, planned my relocate, going to start the rad relocation building a custom relocate with a (sergeant) chevron cover, and while i have it apart finally going to try to get around to the snorks, also looking for a large ammo box for the back rack, went for a good burn piled up my 3k winch trying to get a buddy out layed a pretty good whoopin on the boys i was riding with out in the skeg and gave my bike a great work out took a couple of pics as it is and will have more up when it is closer to completion last pics up till custom relocate cover is built!!!! then shall be unvieled as that should be the masterpiece of what i want my beast to be if all goes to plan (fingers crossed i can put mind to metal the way i want) A TRIBUTE TO THE MILITARY AND THAT WHICH THEY DO!!!!! it sees alot of hell on its own and suffers its battle scars, broken parts, stitches and wounds..........I found the ''THE SARGE" to be very suiting name for the brute!!!!!!! looking forward to finally getting the motif going!!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Tinkered with the RZR some today. Addressed a couple minor cosmetic issues.....made some diamond plate fender well covers for inside the bed to cover up the 1st owner's orignal set of snorkel holes that were chopped into the bed before it went to the shop and got some good ones built the right way, adjusted the amp for a little better sound quality, and added a Ram Mount with Otterbox for the IPOD Touch.

....much more to come :rockn:


----------



## SRRBrute

Well yesterday I started on my relocate. Almost got it now. Thanks a bunch to everyone who contributed to that radiator relocate thread!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## SRRBrute

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## narfbrain

nice job on the relocate!!!


----------



## mcpyro3

I ordered a new lower steering bearing, omi greasable bushing, and new asr front wheel bearings


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Finished putting together the arctic cat 650 v2. Was able to fix it for free. Just need a battery now and all my bikes will be up and running.


----------



## NMKawierider

Being happy with the ride of the new Elkas but not happy with remotes on the back that need serviced for my riding, I bought yet a second set of Elka shocks for the rear from RICHV. These are brand new and piggybacks...and are actualy set for my weight needs and riding. Anybody need a great set of Elka Remotes for their Brute? 300 gets the pair ! Full rebound, compression and preload adjustable.

Now I have these for the ol' gal...which is what I wanted in the first place.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Been looking at pics of it trying to figure out exactly where to mount the radiator at since I can't get within 300 miles of it right now lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

Last night my brother and I sat outside on the rzr and drank a few cold beers lol.

I've been studying my renegade for a couple weeks now, my factory brake light socket got some water in it and rusted up....I cleaned it up and replaced the bulb, but decided to go with a sealed LED, after 2 weeks of looking I think I've found the perfect replacement for the stock tail light assembly.....STAY TUNED FOR FUTURE CAN-AM HOW TO


----------



## filthyredneck

Went to Mom's today and mounted her new 29.5 swamplites up on her new HD2 2+5 offset wheels that she ordered without me knowing, then mounted everything up on her rzr. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

^ Mom did good.


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah I like the way it turned out. She managed to stumble upon Mudthrowers and got the wheels from them (i was happy with the deal they gave her, but still wish I couldve used the ole mimb discount), tires came from ebay...got a very good deal on them new. She says shes gotten addicted to buying goodies for the rzr lol, yesterday's $40 she spent while I was with her was enough to break through $2k that shes already spent on accessories... AND THEY HAVNT EVEN MADE THE FIRST PAYMENT ON THE RZR YET LMAO!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Injected

Installed a TRP High Flow, Ultimate Water pump today :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Adjusted the mirror & rode around the neighborhood a few times lol


----------



## JLOWERY

Got it muddy as all heck discing a muddy field. LOL

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck

Pulled the rzr out, removed sway bars and adjusted the shocks to my liking....which is alot softer than previous owner had them (costed me a little ground clearance but well worth it). Then took it to the pipeline behind the house and tried it out...very happy with it now.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Mudforce

Front control arm bushing's with grease zerts installed, waiting for wheel bearings. Almost 7700km's on the stock bearings!


----------



## Onethej

Installed full big gun exhaust







Installed check valve







High lifter springs and 2" lift
Dynatek FS ignition

Dropped off in nasty mug hole at my buddies birthday bash








Rinse and repeat ASAP














Best view in the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy

Yesterday I borrowed a food plot disk from my bro n law, got it home went to unhook it to flipp it over from wheels to the blades an when I released the latch it popped up mashed my finger an give the ranger it's first scare on the tail gate!


----------



## Polaris425

sloboy said:


> Yesterday I borrowed a food plot disk from my bro n law, got it home went to unhook it to flipp it over from wheels to the blades an when I released the latch it popped up mashed my finger an give the ranger it's first scare on the tail gate!




.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Told mine bye. I am leaving for Germany today. Be back in 4 weeks just in time for hunting season.


----------



## walker

i called mine today and told its getting new shoes this week.. and maybe a new muffler bearing..lol


----------



## sloboy

^^Be sure to get the sealed type so it don't get soot it it


----------



## walker

sloboy said:


> ^^Be sure to get the sealed type so it don't get soot it it


no sir be getting me a new experimental lifetime lasting mufflers bearing ,, stay tuned for details...lol :chewbacca:


----------



## jprzr

Finally took time to get the snorks off and put it back to stock so I can get it fixed think I spun a bearing or sumthing


----------



## NMKawierider

Put my brand-new set of Elka Stage-3s on the back and set everything up for a long hard mountain test ride on Saturday. Already had a used set on the front. Looking forward to having the.. "_nicest riding - hardest playing" _06 Brute out there....lol 

It better...about spent myself into devorce on this thing.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Called the dealer to see if they got the parts in to get it ready:thinking: just don't understand why it takes over 4 weeks to get some bolts in!


----------



## adam6604

looked at it...waiting for the funds to fix the engine. lol


----------



## Npate95

I just finished replacing the rear seal, bearings, starter set for carb, starter clutch,and all fluids. Now it wont start and trying to figure out why. 
Next projects are: replace radiator, redo snorkels, and hopefully bore to a 725.
Hopefully someone can answer this for me before i pull the clutch off. Why arent i getting power to the tires? im hoping it is not the clutch and its something less expensive. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wfolsom

Ordered my 2" lift today !
?


----------



## Onethej

Installed wild boar radiator relocate kit and engine ice coolant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinz

and redoing the rear swing arm on the praire


----------



## Onethej

Oil cooler









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onethej

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck

Ordered the front diff rebuild kit and Powdercoating additive. Getting ready for the big frame swap. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## filthyredneck

Replaced the fuel pump in the rzr....its running 100% now and only cost $37.99
:chewbacca:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Slapped on a new set of tires on the Gade.


----------



## Polaris425

Bought oil for her very first oil change. She's growing up so fast! Lol


----------



## Grizcore

moose blade and heated thumb and grip warmers, BRING IT ON OLD MAN WINTER!!!!!

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> Bought oil for her very first oil change. She's growing up so fast! Lol


Watching them grow up is a beautiful thing!:agreed:


----------



## jprzr

Just about got the brute back to stock so I can take it to the shop to get the motor rebuilt. Sunk it in a mud hole but got a warranty so getter back to stock and get it fixed then putter back together and get sum 29.5 terms and keep on going


----------



## Polaris425

Brought it down & Rode a few miles around my parents place. It's chilly out w/ the wind. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Tested the dual axle paddles out last night. And chew makes a diffrence


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## BrutemanAl

oil change , filter change , rear drive shaft seal changed , new front brake pads , up and lower ball joints changed , thats all for this weekend , next weekend is some other stuff


----------



## filthyredneck

Took care of something that should have been taken care of about 6 months ago lol.....back when I first bought my renegade I bought a Viper Max 4000 for it, well when I recieved the winch the mounting kit was missing 1 important piece of hardware and I never got around to installing it due to the missing part....just decided I was going to buy myself a front bumper and mount the winch then. Been busy spending money on everything else and finally the other day I looked at my brand new winch again and after a few comments from Walker, I started trying to contact MotoAlliance to see about getting the missing piece. I keep missing them by phone so tried emailing them friday and got a response but wasn't quite sure if they knew what I needed or not....they just said they'd get it in the mail and then today I got a call from them trying to figure out what it was that I needed...after a long friendly conversation I have the part on the way as well as new bolts in case I've lost any of the ones I originally had. I'm happy with their customer service and willingness to help (because I didn't buy my winch through them, got it off Ebay).....next time will be directly from them for sure. New bracket should be here in 2-3 days and I'll be ready for my next big ride :bigok:


----------



## brutepower95

finally got the 2012 brutes front diff out that eps was a a pain and id like to meet the guys who designed that new frame and eps setup and kick them in the balls but atleast i finally figured it out a few busted knuckles later


----------



## sinz

put the bike back together put oil in the diff and the axle seals are leaking  

so just ordered diff bearing and seals 

my tierod was shot so i ordered all new tierods and bar . and clutch puller 

this atv is taking my money past few weeks


----------



## filthyredneck

Took the previous owner's forward facing snorkel tops off the rzr and made some new rear facing ones....before they were long 90°s with street 45°s stuck in the ends and turned down pretty much on the back of our head. Now they are short 90°s with some pvc inserts cut at a 45° to help keep rain and flying mud out.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## filthyredneck

Thanks P, i'm not positive that I like the 45° inserts I put in the ends, but I know they'll help alot. I dont think they'll draw as much attention once I put the cooler and other junk in the bed and throw some mud on it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Looks better to me.


----------



## kirkland

today i got rid of this











and replaced it with this =)


----------



## Corn likker

Looks good Kirkland I need to do the same thing


----------



## filthyredneck

FINALLY got my Viper Max 4000 installed on my renegade (after having it sit for several months in the box piled up on my workbench). Wish I could say install was a breeze, but it wasn't. Literally took me all day to get the bracket installed, mount the winch, run the wires, and get it all lined out......But now it can finally be put to use! :rockn:

*And let me add....this sucker took up EVERY OUNCE of space I had available for a winch, I was nervous it might not work.


----------



## brute574

Pulled the Motor, Spun a Rod last Weekend, So time To Rebuild


----------



## Mudforce

New front wheel bearings, tie rods and ends, brake pads, and a complete a arm kit with grease zerts installed. Front end is tight now!


----------



## wmredneck

Ordered the front and rear diff kits. Pbly gonna fly home for the Shriners ride then start on the frame swap. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Took off the skids so I could give it a thorough cleaning. Found out I had a small rear seal leak, imagine that?! So I went ahead and changed it out. Now on with the cleaning. Off with the Muzzy and back on with the stocker. Anybody know if there is a stock brute tune in the MSD? Can I just switch positions, or should I take it off too? 

To the Batcave!


----------



## Polaris425

Bought it a new trailer. 6x12


----------



## walker

bought some 14" ss 212's for the ol 300.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nice trailer P. The Rex will fit nicely. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## oldmanbrute

Sold the Brute,
New toy next week.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Ordered 4 29.5 outlaw2 wides tired of s/s going s/w on the can am and brute all in one whack!


----------



## wc4life21

worked a 17hr double time shift so i ordered an airdam primary machined for a ranger 900 diesel and also got some hand gaurds coming.


----------



## Polaris425

Washed it yesterday. Probably gonna ride around a little this afternoon. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Polaris425

Just wired me up a cab light. I'll get pics once its dark. Wait... Garage door is shut it will be dark in there. BRB lol


12" LED strip. Tied it into the head lights.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

After removing the side plastic to remove the muzzy, i decided to install the sunbeam red plastics. So off with the white that was cracking and pissing me off, and on with the red. I wish they had made this color when I bought it. It's headed back in the "stock" direction. Rad is back in original location. The new fan made it tight, but everything fit including the fan shroud.


----------



## kirkland

i know you guys hate snorkel kits, but its okay im a lazy butt

im waiting on my aluma tech rear gaurds and I bought my outty a snorkel kit, and a can-am rad re locater 

now all she lacks is some 28s and possibly a clutch kit


----------



## Polaris425

We kinda let the can am guys slide a little. Lol


----------



## kirkland

i watched all the videos, and i either didnt like the way they looked or my ADD kicked in and it lost me lol so will see how it goes


----------



## Col_Sanders

Ball joints, brake pads, front diff bearings and seals on the Brute. Next up is an oil change, retune (need to lean it out), and valve edjustment. RZR gets a new grille and fluid change. Then I should be ready for Mudaholics!!



filthyredneck said:


> Took the previous owner's forward facing snorkel tops off the rzr and made some new rear facing ones....before they were long 90°s with street 45°s stuck in the ends and turned down pretty much on the back of our head. Now they are short 90°s with some pvc inserts cut at a 45° to help keep rain and flying mud out.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Not symmetrical!! :aargh4::aargh4:

You could add another snorkel to driver side and just run all your vent lines in it.


----------



## bworm989

dialectic greased everything


----------



## tuffduff

Started a snorkel job and ran into some problems. Dieletric greased everything and tore my winch apart to see whats wrong with her.


----------



## filthyredneck

Tuesday I swapped my 29.5s off of my stock renegade wheels and mounted them up on some old SS112s I had laying around.

Spent the whole day today(well wednesday, still today for me since I'm awake) at the funeral home and then driving 60 miles away to the grave site (my other half's granny passed, she will be missed....she was 87, it was actually one of the best services I've gone to though)

Got home and made me a cover out of 1/4" Plexi to go over the cubby hole under the hood of the rzr.....its now sealed up and has my amp inside. After that I got all the suspension put back under my brute and threw the 29.5s under it (its been exteme neglected this whole year) Its now mobile again, but isn't quite ridable just yet. But atleast later on today when I wake up I can pull it out of the barn and give it a bath.

*Here's how neglected my brute has been...... I rebuilt it in July 2011 due to busting the tranny....had 163 hrs/486 miles. Today I started it up and the odometer reads 190 hrs/561 miles (Not even broke in yet lol)


----------



## Duckman

Well just droped over grand on mine!! Got her a new pair of shoes OL2's , then a little lift.... hightlifter 2" and a set of axles... Christmas came early for her. LOL


----------



## filthyredneck

Finally put it back to looking like my brute again....I think this is the first time I've seen it this way since around febuary or march of this year! I actually forgot what the ole girl looked like lol, though she is a little different now than she used to be since I got rid of the lift and also went back to 29.5s instead of 31s.


----------



## browland

filthyredneck said:


> Finally put it back to looking like my brute again....I think this is the first time I've seen it this way since around febuary or march of this year! I actually forgot what the ole girl looked like lol, though she is a little different now than she used to be since I got rid of the lift and also went back to 29.5s instead of 31s.


Looking good , needs some 32's under it lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Col_Sanders said:


> Not symmetrical!! :aargh4::aargh4:
> 
> You could add another snorkel to driver side and just run all your vent lines in it.


It will be center snork'd sometime after the first of the year, these will do for now lol. I dont care for them much myself because if I lean either direction in a deep hole I'm gonna shower them with whatever flys up from the tires. I will be replacing the black plastic thats inside the bed so that it's not hacked up.



browland said:


> Looking good , needs some 32's under it lol


Hmmmmm.......Probably gonna happen along with alot of other things in the near future


----------



## rmax

trying to decided on a selling price


----------



## islandlife

Ordered up a steering stabilizer


----------



## lilbigtonka

Changed a couple deals getting her ready for the hunting camp all of next week....


----------



## kirkland

got my alumatech guards put on, very impressed thanks mike

and also my can-am radiator kit, now im just waiting on my snorkels.........


----------



## filthyredneck

Sold it and gave it a new/better home where i'm sure it'll be very happy (my blue brute) :beer:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Rode it down where they are cutting through the new road. Lots of fresh dirt to play in. Lol


----------



## kirkland

Finally got the snorkels in.... Worst instructions ever!!! But I managed still gotta run the water pump line but i will tackle that later


----------



## Npate95

Just traded my cr80r for a yamaha blaster. Just bought a seat cover, and back brakes. Installing a jet kit this weekend. Cleaned the air filter and carb.


----------



## DaveMK1

Cleaned my carbs, and set the valves.


----------



## NMKawierider

Rode it _hard_ ..put it away.._dirty_..yesterday.. It'll probably get a bath today.


----------



## Onethej

Installed new high flow water pump, installed my VFJ stage 3 secondary spring and primary clutch. Fresh teryx belt. Warmed up and now every time I rev it up my oil cooler sandwich lines blow engine oil ????. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmelton005

changing oil in the diffs


----------



## Mudder02

Took plastics off and stripping camo wrap off. Getting her ready for a fresh coat of blue paint. New clutch springs and a 6 deg timing key


----------



## bruteguy750

I removed my tank out of my brute and cleaned out all the rock and filled the tank cover void with great stuff big gap filler. Trimmed it all up and made it look good. Reinstalled today after a 24hr cure time.


----------



## DaveMK1

Installed my catch can and american star tie rods. Tomorrow I will start snorkeling the wifes bike. :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Worked on my buddies brute....told me he heard a click when he flipped to 4wd and just floored it after inspecting it I found he broke the actuator and diff shifter.....


----------



## DaveMK1

lilbigtonka said:


> Worked on my buddies brute....told me he heard a click when he flipped to 4wd and just floored it after inspecting it I found he broke the actuator and diff shifter.....
> 
> View attachment 12715
> View attachment 12716
> View attachment 12717


Holy smokes batman! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Rolled over the 1000 miles mark.


----------



## Polaris425

pulled 2 kids out of the mud yesterday. They were on a little 250 something (looked like old moto4 or yamaha)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well I finally finished my snorkels and rad relocate that was not fun at all I went ahead and mounted the fill/overflow for the rad on the relocate bracket now I just have to build a cover plate!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandlife

Installed my steering damper, ordered some powermadd handguards and DG a-arm skids.
Also threw on the stock tires for trailering firewood across the wet lawn, WOW, sure has a traction problem now!


----------



## DaveMK1

Finished the snorks on the wifey's SRA and tweeked the carbs to get it to run right. Just took 3 #4's


----------



## rmax

thought about it, still in ar recovering from wreck


----------



## Beachcruiser

Mounted up a pair of knockoff Rigid Dually LED lights. For little lights they put out some brightness.


----------



## filthyredneck

^ Nice, I see you went with my idea :thumbup:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Beachcruiser said:


> Mounted up a pair of knockoff Rigid Dually LED lights. For little lights they put out some brightness.


Cool. Where did you get them & How much were they compared to their expensive counter-parts?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Went to the SEMA show this year and was able to get a one time hook up from the manufacture. They ran $25 each. There is a guy out of oklahoma that sells these and the light bars. I think he charges $50, which is still 50% off from rigid.


----------



## 650Brute

Took the wheels of, cleaned em' up real nice & gave them two coats of hammered black paint...


----------



## islandlife

Oil change and greased up the 4x4 actuator


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Spent 3 hours washing them both and clear coated my rhino(she sines like 
new)


----------



## Oilfield1

Picked up some new wheels


----------



## Corn likker

Replaced a rear inner cv boot installed dynatek cdi and put my new set of skids from chuck750 on


----------



## ThaMule

Started putting her together from scratch last night. Power washed the frame and then hand cleaned what I missed. I cleaned all the a-arms and then drilled and tapped the front uppers for a grease fitting and installed some Kujo's bushings in them. I cleaned the front and rear diff's and got them mounted back in. also installed a RDC lift along with the rest of the suspension. The knuckles were treated to Quadboss balljoints as well. Today holds in store....the motor, gas tank, and steering stem along with putting the wheels back on.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Took the stupid shock covers off should have done it day I bought dang thing no more squeaking and rubbing spring to plastic


----------



## brutemike

Nice Tonka I might have to do that too and looks better also. As for my bike just brought her home from being at my dads during hunting season.


----------



## 650Brute

Changed yet another Rear shock on the SRA. This makes #3.


----------



## Polaris425

650Brute said:


> Changed yet another Rear shock on the SRA. This makes #3.


Haulin out too many big deer.


----------



## 650Brute

Polaris425 said:


> Haulin out too many big deer.


Ha!! The 2nd one was busted when
I got it, KFX pull off.. Had a leak.

Fingers crossed on this one


----------



## KMKjr

I got so mad at her, left it outside for the entire weekend.

F'er is backfiring again......


----------



## ThaMule

Trying to find nuts today so I dont have to pay 3.50 or better per nut from Kawi. The local Fastenal was no help. Had to order them from Oreilly and will be here Thursday and then I can have it sitting on all 4 wheels again.


----------



## bruteguy750

I keep my brute in the garage but today I covered it with an ATV cover that barely fit. Covered it to keep the kids off of it.


----------



## badmax

Wow you guys put us New Zealanders to shame we mainly use our quads for work seeing what you do to mod your bikes get's me to thinking what to do to mine i brought one for $600 about $400usd and have been fixing it up like today i had to split the front yoke and repair it (**** broke the bottom of it ) welding needed but i think i would like to start modding my little big bear to be as nasty as your quads i would like to get a club going like you have over there small place here but i think the farm boys would like it all though when we are out there working it can be pretty hairy all most killed mine on the job many times rolled it a few as well she still keeps on chugging along 

i r have a yam big bear yfm350 1994


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome badmax!


----------



## badmax

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome badmax!


thank you


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

welp i got tired of waiting on a reply for my shock bushings (i didn't get measurements right, not visible enough, etc...) so i just went to O'Rielly and bought 4 bushings about the size of my shock-mount hole and filed the bushings down to fit snug in there and bolted back up and everything is good now


----------



## Oilfield1

Put new grips and different wheels/tires on the Honda.Put epi red/maroon springs in and new Teryx belt on the Brute.Tommorrow Ill be changing the front axles, installing the Rmax manual 4wd unit,changing the real output seal and unbolting the exhaust system to get it ready for the Muzzys on Friday.


----------



## kirkland

Ordered my cvtech! Woot woot it'll be here Monday (holiday permitting lol)


----------



## Polaris425

Got mine muddy.


----------



## brutemike

Got my asr tierods on and my outlaws mounted on ss212 wheels and bolted on.Also put the plow back on for all the snow where getting 4" lol.. crappie pic more tomorrow


----------



## todbnla

Plugged the battery tender back in, been in the upper 20's last few nights. Dont worry we had the ac on in the car today...:rockn:


----------



## DaveMK1

brutemike said:


> Got my asr tierods on and my outlaws mounted on ss212 wheels and bolted on.Also put the plow back on for all the snow where getting 4" lol.. crappie pic more tomorrow


Poor girl needs a little more than 4" to get her going lol


----------



## Polaris425

DaveMK1 said:


> Poor girl needs a little more than 4" to get her going lol


That's what she said!!! Bwaaahahahahahahahah :bigok:


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## kirkland

^^^ hahahaha i was waiting for someone to post that 


i got my go cart clutch in =)


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Put on my HL 2” lift.


----------



## Taker27

I put my clutch springs in from Vforce john


----------



## Wfolsom

Installed my dynatek cdi box !!


----------



## DaveMK1

Replaced my k&n with an uni, replaced my headlights with stock clear lights and mounted my gopro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Oilfield1

Ordered a RDC lift,Highlifter springs and a Viper max winch with synthetic rope.


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> That's what she said!!! Bwaaahahahahahahahah :bigok:
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


lol..........^^^....Got a total of 9" now and laws aren't a tire for plowing


----------



## Taker27

put on my new 28" ITP Mega Mayhams


----------



## eagleeye76

brutemike said:


> Got my asr tierods on and my outlaws mounted on ss212 wheels and bolted on.Also put the plow back on for all the snow where getting 4" lol.. crappie pic more tomorrow


 What kinda plow is that and how does it mount to the front end?


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

i installed my new bison front bumper and tested it out today in the woods going to get a deer and works great


----------



## 02KODIAK400

^^^nice looks good


----------



## brutemike

eagleeye76 said:


> What kinda plow is that and how does it mount to the front end?


Its a warn pro advantage easy as heck just hooks to a front bash plate that comes with mounting kit.I love it three pins and its off or on & that includes winch cable pin too.I did cut off the mounts for the push tube assembly and added two inch blocks to adjust for the lift and tires so the push tube will be level for plowing.If you want more pics let know.


----------



## brutemike

eagleeye76 said:


> What kinda plow is that and how does it mount to the front end?


Its a warn pro advantage easy as heck just hooks to a front bash plate that comes with mounting kit.I love it three pins and its off or on & that includes winch cable pin too.I did cut off the mounts for the push tube assembly and added two inch blocks to adjust for the lift and tires so the push tube will be level for plowing.If you want more pics let me know.


----------



## todbnla

*Installed a set of Powermadd handguards, while a pretty easy task, time consuming when you have to adjust everything and mock it up several times. *
*Color does not match worth a flip, camera flash makes it really look worse, a can of black krylon fusion semi gloss will rectify that.*


----------



## brute69

Done the spark plug mod since I tried to pull the plug wire off and the wire come off and the boot stayed on the plug. I also orderd some new 14-7 Sti hd3 gloss black rims and some 29.9-10-14 terms and a red epi secondary hope it all comes in before this weekend I'm ready to try it


----------



## JD GREEN

Nothing today but got some new plastics for mine yesterday and thinking of getting some wheel spacers for it to.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Installed a spool locker in front diff. No more 3wd!!!!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutemike

Well went on a nice mud ride today and broke another rear left axle so I guess its time to upgrade


----------



## 650Brute

I started mine, let it idle. Shut it off


----------



## Oilfield1

Installed AP skids,Muzzy Digitune,RDC lift,Highlifter springs and took it on a shakedown ride


----------



## KMKjr

At the doctors. 


No power, flat tires, cracking driveshaft...


And just to top it off, broke the rear window in old man's truck loading it!!


----------



## jprzr

Just ordered my vforce John clutch springs 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Takin mine out in the snow! Lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Finished peeping it for the big lift


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## dodge2500

ordered all my parts for my brute to do motor rebuild


----------



## bruteguy750

Highlifter rad relocate. No pics sorry.


----------



## Polaris425

Worked on my mounting bar. Will put up pics when I'm done.


----------



## onebadcummin

Installed bumper on brute and made some adjustment to back rest


----------



## badbrute1

*brute 650sra with 05 750 jugs and pistons*

i have a 05 brute 650sra that i purchased with a blown engine we took 05 brute 750 cylinders and pistons along with the crank and installed it. we didnt use the 750 heads we stayed with the 650 sra heads we put it all back togather after some modifications it runs great just dont have the power that a 750 should have. we also stayed with the 650 cams we did port the heads also it just feel like its down on power for some reason i topped it out at 51mph today any advice would be helpful or did i take the wrong route


----------



## backwoodsboy70

went rippin down the dirtroad and sprayed some dude in a truck tryin to yell at me for trespassing lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Hit some sand dunes and deep water on the outty thank god the snorkels don't leak lol had a good time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason

Haven't done much with the Brute in a while, haven't even ridden it since April last year. But I've done a little work to the Jeep.
















Upgrading the rear diff with an ARB air locker.


----------



## brutemike

nice to hear from u bud haven't seen u in awhile Ive been looking for a jeep or tracker.


----------



## rmax

started it yesturday an let in warm up to operating temp, only 2nd time its been started since the oct 21st crash an burn, its hard not to jump on it an go for a ride, but i think the ribs still need a little more time to heal


----------



## bruteguy750

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> Hit some sand dunes and deep water on the outty thank god the snorkels don't leak lol had a good time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> Fun.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> backwoodsboy70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> went rippin down the dirtroad and sprayed some dude in a truck tryin to yell at me for trespassing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thats freakin hilarious!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## brutemike

Put in my new rhino rear axle that came in today.Big difference between stock and rhino.You can see where I sheared the end off the old axle.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Getting the big lift built for the 500


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## mudking1199

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Getting the big lift built for the 500
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


Did u get all the water out of it lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

got my sticker on, time to represent! 










hopefully it will stay through the mud and water


----------



## wc4life21

Got a big order in...3000 lbs winch, rad relocate kit, uni filter, HD springs. Just gotta find time to put it all on and get it snorkeled.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> Did u get all the water out of it lol


Aw yea did that the same day. Easy breezy brother. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## mudking1199

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Aw yea did that the same day. Easy breezy brother.
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


That's good got mine in the shop today should have it back in 2 weeks


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> That's good got mine in the shop today should have it back in 2 weeks


 
woont have mine back until the end of feb begining of march. hoping it passes fast


----------



## muddaholic 09

took off my gas tank and drained it and cleaned it out along with the fuel pump and filter. had about 1/2 inch of mud in it from when i dunked it at 2012 mud nats. (just ask stempy about it. he was their). just letting the tank dry for a few days before i put it back together. and does any body know if i can get just a filter without spending 450$and getting a hole new pump. just looking for a spare filter.


----------



## Polaris425

I washed mine off yesterday since it got up near 60*


----------



## KMKjr

Changed fluids, order coil, flushed carb, fixed leaks in all 4 tires, fixed hand warmers (-19!!).


----------



## Ole Nasty

I relocated my battery to underneath my seat.


----------



## DaveMK1

Well nothing today but yanked my diff for a re-seal and bearing job the other day just hasn't uploaded any pics.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike

DaveMK1 said:


> Well nothing today but yanked my diff for a re-seal and bearing job the other day just hasn't uploaded any pics.
> View attachment 13107
> View attachment 13108
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


Dud who's head you got on ur bench.lol


----------



## DaveMK1

Lol it's a Halloween prop that I haven't put away yet.

Had rmax over to help me do the pinion shaft bearing and seals. Thanks a bunch brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## tuffduff

I finished the rad relocator, and glued all my snorkel together. Just waiting on my 28 backs to get in and I am mudnats ready. First yr for me any suggestions.

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------

I did have a little problem with my snorkel. It didn't want to take full throttle I used 2in pipe and 2in gas neck rubber hose to build mine. I put some tape over the end of it and it ran just fine. I was thinking if I am getting too much air could I increase the fuel to even it out? I am already running the biggest jet I can find. I was thinking of drilling the main out with just a little larger drill bit that will fit now. Any opinions on that?


----------



## rmax

no problem cuz, glad to help,
brutemike -the heads still there, i started to say hello to it


----------



## brutemike

rmax said:


> no problem cuz, glad to help,
> brutemike -the heads still there, i started to say hello to it


lol....


----------



## aellerbe2354

Took ol2s off and put some og laws with crush locks.


----------



## wolf_36

Well rebuilding my engine and decided to go though the whole bike .


----------



## DaveMK1

wolf_36 said:


> Well rebuilding my engine and decided to go though the whole bike .


Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## KMKjr

Thawed out and cleaned the air filter on my brothers Rancher......lack on mainteance caused it to freeze solid and barely got her home!!


----------



## DaveMK1

Lubed my cables and found that from leaving my parking brake set for 6 months had froze my rear brake cable. 2 hours of messing with it and I got it freed up. Really didn't want to spend $40 on a new cable lol.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## getrdone53

finally got my axle paddles finished and installed. ready for the test run..


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Mimb snorkels and a-arm bushings with zerks.


----------



## Stogi

Upgraded my 05 with 09 shocks. They lowered ride height about 2"'s and improved handling considerably. I've already done the lifted and lawed thing. The cost factor out weighed the enjoyment factor. I enjoy my Brute so much more this way.


----------



## Polaris425

Yesterday I put 15.5 miles on her at the deer camp.


----------



## getrdone53

Paddles


----------



## lugnut1009

Stogi said:


> Upgraded my 05 with 09 shocks. They lowered ride highth about 2"'s and inproved handeling considerably. I've already done the lifted and lawed thing. The cost factor out wieghed the enjoyment factor. I enjoy my Brute so much better this way.


 
That's the same conclusion I have come to also... 
Before:









Now:


----------



## brutemike

Got her a little dirty and broke my other stock rear axle.Mine is on the left.The outlaw2s put the terms down.We switched bike's a couple time's and we both agreed that the laws where just down rite better.


----------



## KMKjr

Put a coil on her, but still running like [email protected].


----------



## DaveMK1

Looked at it sitting on jack stands and cussed out cheap cycle parts dot com for taking a month of Sundays to send me a new diff gasket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

getrdone53 said:


> Paddles


 Shazam!!!! Very nicely done Sir.

I put on a RDC 2" lift. Took the sway bar off too. I'm thinking hard about getting some big tires again. 
Somebody stop me please.


----------



## rmax

DaveMK1 said:


> Looked at it sitting on jack stands and cussed out cheap cycle parts dot com for taking a month of Sundays to send me a new diff gasket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


what gasket are you waiting on ,i probly have 1 in stock


----------



## DaveMK1

rmax said:


> what gasket are you waiting on ,i probly have 1 in stock


The big one. Mailman dropped it off today but gotta get the shed built before I can touch my bike again. Wardens orders lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Tagged mine with some Ballistic Fabrication swag. 









Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## rmax

2010Bruterider said:


> Shazam!!!! Very nicely done Sir.
> 
> I put on a RDC 2" lift. Took the sway bar off too. I'm thinking hard about getting some big tires again.
> Somebody stop me please.


you may just need them. new plastic?


----------



## DaveMK1

Polaris425 said:


> Tagged mine with some Ballistic Fabrication swag.
> View attachment 13206
> 
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


Instant 5 rwhp increase!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

ordered an hmf for the HONDAAAA to put exhaust snork on when lift is done


----------



## Polaris425

Wired me a back up fan switch. Just in case.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Nuff said


----------



## 2010Bruterider

rmax said:


> you may just need them. new plastic?


Yeah man. Used 08 sunbeam red! I wanted red when I bought it. But all they made in 2010 was Ruby red, and that was maroon not red. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jprzr

Just traded my buddy my 28 terms for his 29.5 terms.


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Got my diff back together and in finally. Also got the 2" lift installed. Sucker is tall now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Installed 2 brand new axles in the 300 and ordered a rear axle for the brute


----------



## Polaris425

nothing. I did nothing


----------



## Stogi

Polaris425 said:


> nothing. I did nothing


Hahaha

BFWDP


----------



## kygreen

im at home sitting on my back side with a broken pelvis collar bone and tib and thib, happened to me on december 23 lol hopefully get my cast off tomorrow so i can start working on bruty!


----------



## Stogi

**** dude! 

BFWDP


----------



## kygreen

yea i got a decent size peice of steel in my collar bone to, i was snowmobiling and i was hit by a silverado, i was crossing a rode 100 % my fault i know i stopped and i know i looked but i dont remember anything else after that, i gotta give a shout out to ckx helmets, i had a full face sled helmet on its in 4 peices now but i had little head injury, im lucky to be around
im also for the first time happy that the front of pickup trucks are now made of plastic...


----------



## brutemike

WOW glad to hear your getting better and alive.


----------



## kygreen

thanks mike, needless to say i have been spending alot of time on here


----------



## brutemike

I did too when I hurt my back last year I was on the floor for a month and a half.I was reading threads from years ago lol.


----------



## kygreen

ah yea i was in the hospital for 3 weeks worst three weeks of my life lol i was doing morphine shots for new years hahah im hopefully getting my leg cast off tomorrow then phisio for a month or so then hopefully back to work , thank god for free health care and insurance and short term disabilitie benefits

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------










on a happier note my buddy brought my wheeler into the garage so i can work on it as i can!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Glad to hear you're getting better man. Wow, that could've been the end of you.

I drove 7 hrs, round trip, to get some good used 29.5 outlaws and rims. Now just waiting on VforceJohn for my MSD and clutch springs. I've almost got it ready.


----------



## kygreen

Nice wheels!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Thanks. 
I like black wheels. I got a good deal on the set. I'm very excited to have them. I can hardly wait to try them out!


----------



## kygreen

I think you can take out " stockish from your signature now haha


----------



## DaveMK1

Got my diff back in and everything bolted back up. 2" made a huge difference.








But unfortunately it's all gotta come apart again. Went to adjust the diff lock and have zero resistance on the cable. 99.9% sure that I set the spring inside the diff when I put it back together but it's that .1% that has me worried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax

DaveMK1 said:


> Got my diff back in and everything bolted back up. 2" made a huge difference.
> View attachment 13282
> 
> 
> But unfortunately it's all gotta come apart again. Went to adjust the diff lock and have zero resistance on the cable. 99.9% sure that I set the spring inside the diff when I put it back together but it's that .1% that has me worried.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


 
are you sure you have the leaver lined up correctly with the shaft, shaft has a line -leaver has a dot, had 1 awhile back that was out ,an would not engage, just a thought


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Got ma exhaust for the 500 builds getting closer


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## DaveMK1

rmax said:


> are you sure you have the leaver lined up correctly with the shaft, shaft has a line -leaver has a dot, had 1 awhile back that was out ,an would not engage, just a thought


Yea Rick the lever has a dot and so doesn't the shaft









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Got some goodies from VforceJohn today. I got them all installed. MSD and a set of springs for my new to me 29.5 Outlaws. Just got one more piece of the puzzle to do....exhaust snorkel. I want to be able to let it idle in a hole without worrying it's gonna die.


----------



## rmax

dave i was hopeing for a simple way out


----------



## DaveMK1

Me too Rick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax

just messing around ,what do you think


----------



## brutemike

rmax said:


> just messing around ,what do you think


nice lol....

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## adam6604

Dropped it off at the shop for a rebuild and catch can.. hopefully never to have this happen again lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka

So you decided to keep in adam what was the damage on cost and are you going stock or what


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I got the exhaust snorkel done today. I welded a flange onto the stock muffler, so it is removable. Now I just need to take it on a shake down run.


----------



## adam6604

lilbigtonka said:


> So you decided to keep in adam what was the damage on cost and are you going stock or what


Yeah I did.
Wasn't really worth anything wrecked, and I'm always working so I wasn't gonna part it out. Still waiting on his call to see what sort of cost I'm lookin at, but I'm keeping it stock I think.... extremely close to pulling the trigger on a 2012 rzr 800 now too. Lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka

i would def keep it stock bore but i would put hc kit in it keep it simple but yet have better idling under water and a bit more power


----------



## adam6604

I was thinking hc as well. But the builder wanted me to stay away from HC... not sure why lol. He wants to do different camshaft, and port/polish. I'm sure ill do the hc kit if he doesn't charge me anything crazy

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute

H/c all the way. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## onebadcummin

Got my mimb radiator relocate done and made my own split tube stereo


----------



## getrdone53

Snorkeled my buddies 420 rancher today.


----------



## Johnnypantz

Ordered my 32s. Also a new belt, rollers and cluster.


Here she is waiting on new shoes


----------



## gtsum2

Ordered elkas yesterday


----------



## lilbigtonka

Snorkeled my fiances bike for the 4th time lol....she can't make up her mind on what kinda stacks she wants lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Took it out for a little ride. I'm in love with it again.


----------



## Stogi

Installed one of Rmax 4wd set ups. Very easy install. Found a bad upper ball joint with a torn boot on that side so I pulled it and ordered a new one. Checked the other side and it was still tight. Getting him ready for the first ride of the year at CCCC on the 2nd. Can't wait..... ready to let'em eat.


----------



## rmax

ordered ez steer for the brute ,delevery com, said i should have it 2-22-13, cannot wait to get installed ,missing ride this weekend because i cannot handle it now without causeing pain


----------



## NMKawierider

rmax said:


> ordered ez steer for the brute ,delevery com, said i should have it 2-22-13, cannot wait to get installed ,missing ride this weekend because i cannot handle it now without causeing pain


My fingers are double-crossed for you man. Be sure to take lots of photos and a write-up for all the rest of us.


----------



## kygreen

rmax said:


> ordered ez steer for the brute ,delevery com, said i should have it 2-22-13, cannot wait to get installed ,missing ride this weekend because i cannot handle it now without causeing pain


Pics please!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudder02

Installed my new viper elite 3000 winch!


----------



## rmax

will let all know how it goes, might take a little while as i have other stuff in front of mine to get done


----------



## Stogi

Replaced right upper balljoint. Installed a new catch can design. ( post about that later) Adjusted intake valves. Tested rmax 4wd system and must say it works flawlessly. Should have came from the factory like that.

BFWDP


----------



## NMKawierider

Stogi said:


> Replaced right upper balljoint. Installed a new catch can design. ( post about that later) Adjusted intake valves. Tested rmax 4wd system and must say it works flawlessly. Should have came from the factory like that.
> 
> BFWDP


 
And speaking of rmax, he's installing his new Power Steering kit as we speak..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Lifts done finally


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## rmax

well guys ,was not to impressed at first, ,seemed to work good on lift ,hell i could turn from stop to stop just by twisting the stem withought the bars mounted , after mounting bars an tires ,i let the lift down ,an tried turning stop to stop, ,it was some better than stock ,but not what i had expected (keep in mind my brute has always steered hard), any way sat back did some *** scratching , bingo no voltage imput from alt.brute not running, put the meter to it ,in a fast turn voltage dropped to 10.4=hard steer ,in a slow turn voltage drop 11.9=ez steer. i do not know how many times that i have preached low voltage, hot to realize that was happtng to this unit, in a fast hard turn the draw was greater than supply causeing to unit to go into low volt protection mode, hooked the battery charger up ,an sweeeeeet jesus ,it went from two hands an straining to turn stopped to 1 hand stop to stop , installation went smooth, i have some snorkle routing to redo ,an probly will not get that completed untill monday, so i get the actual test drive in, an if anyone from satv reads this post ,where does the blue wire go (mystery wire not shown on install instructions)


----------



## NMKawierider

rmax said:


> well guys ,was not to impressed at first, ,seemed to work good on lift ,hell i could turn from stop to stop just by twisting the stem withought the bars mounted , after mounting bars an tires ,i let the lift down ,an tried turning stop to stop, ,it was some better than stock ,but not what i had expected (keep in mind my brute has always steered hard), any way sat back did some *** scratching , bingo no voltage imput from alt.brute not running, put the meter to it ,in a fast turn voltage dropped to 10.4=hard steer ,in a slow turn voltage drop 11.9=ez steer. i do not know how many times that i have preached low voltage, hot to realize that was happtng to this unit, in a fast hard turn the draw was greater than supply causeing to unit to go into low volt protection mode, hooked the battery charger up ,an sweeeeeet jesus ,it went from two hands an straining to turn stopped to 1 hand stop to stop , installation went smooth, i have some snorkle routing to redo ,an probly will not get that completed untill monday, so i get the actual test drive in, an if anyone from satv reads this post ,where does the blue wire go (mystery wire not shown on install instructions)


 
Oh..OK, so running it should be OK..Very cool.


----------



## rmax

i can see no problems with it so far


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's good to hear Ricky. Let us know after you take it out and beat on it. Good luck with it.


----------



## james83

I put 29.5 outlaws on it on moto alloy wheels thanks to onethej for selling me the tires and shipping them so fast also moved the snow plow from my wifes brute to mine


----------



## brutemike

Finally adjusted my valves they actually weren't to far off but out of specs.That front intake is a pita to get adjusted.When I removed the battery found that there's a crack in my rear exaust header pipe so guess I get to do that next.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## lilbigtonka

I would think if you had a crack in the exhaust you would def know just by the tone I can tell when mine isn't sealed at the block lol....


----------



## islandlife

tore it down to replace timing chains, need to get the flywheel off now....


----------



## brutemike

lilbigtonka said:


> I would think if you had a crack in the exhaust you would def know just by the tone I can tell when mine isn't sealed at the block lol....


O I heard it but ive only been plowing the driveway just thought it was the exaust gasket bad so was just putting it off for a bit.lol

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## Polaris425

rode it around the neighborhood.


----------



## Musclemckeester

Ordered ODI grips this morning. Tired of black hands after every ride.


----------



## rmax

rmax said:


> well guys ,was not to impressed at first, ,seemed to work good on lift ,hell i could turn from stop to stop just by twisting the stem withought the bars mounted , after mounting bars an tires ,i let the lift down ,an tried turning stop to stop, ,it was some better than stock ,but not what i had expected (keep in mind my brute has always steered hard), any way sat back did some *** scratching , bingo no voltage imput from alt.brute not running, put the meter to it ,in a fast turn voltage dropped to 10.4=hard steer ,in a slow turn voltage drop 11.9=ez steer. i do not know how many times that i have preached low voltage, hot to realize that was happtng to this unit, in a fast hard turn the draw was greater than supply causeing to unit to go into low volt protection mode, hooked the battery charger up ,an sweeeeeet jesus ,it went from two hands an straining to turn stopped to 1 hand stop to stop , installation went smooth, i have some snorkle routing to redo ,an probly will not get that completed untill monday, so i get the actual test drive in, an if anyone from satv reads this post ,where does the blue wire go (mystery wire not shown on install instructions)


called satv blue wire splices into white wire in back of speedo

correction the white wire i was told to splice into goes to the ing switch an starter relay, the actuall wire is pink,


----------



## blizzardrocker

Installed some new bedliner stacks for snorkles with a cleaner cut fit and green led parking lights. Figured I'd share.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Dropped all parts off at powder coat


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## rmax

correction to previous ,looked at wiring schematic after calling satv ,the mystery blue wire actually splices into the pink wire from the speed sensor,or at the speedo


----------



## dodge2500

waiting to get my cylenders back from nickelseal to put motor back to gether have all other parts just waiten on that should be in some time this week


----------



## rmax

got test ride in on ez steer mod from satv ,all i can say is WOW, put about 3 miles on it,ended by riding tight fiqure 8s steering with 1 hand ,while sipping on a cold brew, this would have been near impossible before


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Vforce John springs and digi tuner


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Finally got around to installing Rigid 10" LED light bar on Commander. Pics to come.*


----------



## Polaris425

Nice. Ive got my eye on a 12" combo for the Rex.


----------



## Mudforce

Got some sweet NL wheels coming a weak or so, will post pic's when I get them.


----------



## Polaris425

Bought a ramp/gate for my trailer for $50.


----------



## Musclemckeester

Oil change


----------



## bruteguy750

Rode around for a few minutes just to run it, its been 4 weeks since last ride.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Rode the crap out of it. Had a great time opening weekend at CCC with the Southern Mud Junkies. Thanks for letting me tag along guys. There are a lot of changes in the trails and some new holes. It was cold out there, but it was still a lot of fun.


----------



## NMKawierider

Just ordered the EZ-Steer Power steering kit for my Brute.


----------



## Polaris425

Finished my loading ramps. 


















Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## DaveMK1

Pulled my front diff again to figure out why the diff lock didnt work. come to find out i didnt pre load the spring enough when it went back together :nutkick: Love doing things twice


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Pic with the 10" Rigid LED bar










---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------










---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

*Also rewired my trailer lights. Pulled all old lights/wires off and add new. Only took 25-30 minutes for the whole job. Been putting it off for a while...Simple job!*


----------



## wolf_36

Finished engine rebuild and put it back on the frame Thanks to this site and the manual .


----------



## todbnla

Pulled brute out of garage today to clean said garage, adjusted a/f screws on carbs (2.5 out) prev owner thought he was ASC certified  and had them hosed. Runs great, starts easy too. :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

changed front end and rear end....also changed oil in motor, and rear seal......


----------



## Polaris425

^^ I need to change oil in the Rex. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

hmmm today i let my wheeler sit under the barn and collect pollen :33:


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Rear seal on the wifes.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Installed a new battery in the renegade. Dang thing cost almost the same as my diesel battery, but it's a 1/3rd of the size.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Buddy of mine I havent seen in a while came by and we took the wheelers out for a couple hours and got them muddy here on a couple local deer leases...*

*He keeps trying to talk me into selling the Outty Max, but the wife wants to keep it "just incase" she decides she might wanna go riding-because she refuses to ride in the Commander with me....LOL*


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Replaced a rear axle bearing, and threw in a gorilla axle I picked up used. Only one stock axle left on it now. This was Saturday morning before I went to CCC for some fun with my son and his son. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

swapped out my stock springs for maroon primary, and almond secondary. Than showed the gf some wheelies!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Installed my speakers and amp on the ole can am!









. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

Changed my trans fluid finally lol, kept reading horror stories and had me worried lol but it was all good 

Now to do the front and rear diffs


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Changed front output shaft. Cleaned her up, shined her up. Now she's ready to ride tomorrow


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## jprzr

Got my bike outta the shop put the new 29.5 terms on didn't do the lift yet and took it out for a little ride









Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Finished the stealth snorkel on the gf 420 then tested it.

































100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## z24guy

Ordered my HL springs for my Brute so I can get rid of the spring spacers that ruined the ride quality. Be here in a week.


----------



## filthyredneck

Changed a rear axle seal on the rzr and fixed a power wire issue to the stereo. 

Been working on some "customizing" on the renegade, Before: Black/Yellow with 31 laws on MSA Beadlock wheels. After: Plasti-dipped the yellow center/side plastics in 3 coats of flat black and threw on a set of 29.5 OL2s on SS212 wheels. Gonna go test out the Law2s today and decide if I want to keep them or not, if I do, they'll most likely get mounted on my beadlocks and put back on.


----------



## kirkland

I took it fishing, didnt catch anything the temp dropped like 15 degrees with in a couple hours so either they wasn't biting or there ain't any fish but I have now lived in my house for 2 years and all this time there has been a huge mud pit in the adjoining neighborhood! If I had my waders I would tried it out maybe next time!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

You're gonna like those OL2's filthy! They pull like a mofo!!


----------



## tuffduff

Changed the oil in the popo and picked up some extra filters/oil in case I give it a drink at mudnats. Went and picked up the AC today and ordered clutch kit and air filter hoping to have it on buy tuesday and got it some new rubber.


----------



## filthyredneck

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> You're gonna like those OL2's filthy! They pull like a mofo!!


Actually......i'm gonna sell them just as soon as I get them all cleaned up. I had trouble in lots of places that my 31s usually walk right through (mind you my 31s are s/w and my OL2s are all skinny). And plus I can tell a big difference on how heavy they are on the front end....31x9.5=38lbs vs OL2 29.5x9.5=44lbs. They just aren't worth the extra weight IMO.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Started building an axle paddle for my Foreman. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

^^ i need to do tht here soon to mine


----------



## DaveMK1

Cleaned em both up after an awesome day of ridding yesterday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brute69

Finally broke down and tightend my belt I was worried about taking the sec. Apart because I have never done that but it was very easy to do thanks MIMB


----------



## joemel

Had to pull my left front shaft busted another cage.


----------



## KMKjr

Paid for a new one!!

Should be here for the weekend....... 


:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Whatya get?


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Here is a sneak peak of my paddles. It will have eight blades total. Also ordered a K&N air filter. My tires should be in today also! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Whatya get?


2012 BF750i

:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Just got my tires!! EDLs are massive. Getting mounted tonight and paddle going on tomorrow. 

How does Hell's Foreman sound for a name for this thing? 

Congats on the new Brute Force! Dad had a Prairie 360.... what a pos. But everyone says the new Kawasakis are much better???

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Musclemckeester

KMKjr said:


> 2012 BF750i
> 
> :bigok:


Cool! I put a deposit down on a leftover 2012 750 myself. Just got to make the 5 hour drive to get it Thursday.


----------



## KMKjr

Musclemckeester said:


> Cool! I put a deposit down on a leftover 2012 750 myself. Just got to make the 5 hour drive to get it Thursday.


19hrs to get mine....left PA Tuesday night and should be riding it Friday!!


----------



## Polaris425

Put an old cheap CB radio in it. Mounting Is ******* but just temporary until I find the bracket that went with it. Now I just need to talk my friend into getting a cheap Walmart one for theirs. Haha.


----------



## kirkland

P just tell them to do the LED whip thing to it and surely they will get one lol .. Oh and I kinda like the mounting lol it works


----------



## Musclemckeester

Installed a LED tail light on the new the new brute


----------



## KMKjr

Drove it!!

And could not be happier with he new ride!!

How did ever I drive without EPS?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Went riding today for the first time since november last year and tested out my outlaws and man they sling the mud!! I got covered so im prolly gonna put my side fenders back on to keep some mud clumps from slamming my face ha
Before:








After:


----------



## kirkland

Caleb, there's no way around it lol I have the fender flares on my outty and my OL2s throw some serious mud.. I've learned to not stop until after the mud hole or it rains mud on you haha


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Went riding today for the first time since november last year and tested out my outlaws and man they sling the mud!! I got covered so im prolly gonna put my side fenders back on to keep some mud clumps from slamming my face ha
> Before:
> View attachment 13688
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 13689


Just put some sun glasses on and hammer down! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Went riding today for the first time since november last year and tested out my outlaws and man they sling the mud!! I got covered so im prolly gonna put my side fenders back on to keep some mud clumps from slamming my face ha
> Before:
> View attachment 13688
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 13689


Nice!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Just put some sun glasses on and hammer down! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lol i could but its just something about getting slammed with the clumps that i know will aggrevate me haha ...i love how it looks with the tires sticking out but man will it be better with the fenders back on ha


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Cal3bCart3r said:


> lol i could but its just something about getting slammed with the clumps that i know will aggrevate me haha ...i love how it looks with the tires sticking out but man will it be better with the fenders back on ha


By brute covers me with the wides all the way around. Guess im just used to it. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

kirkland said:


> Caleb, there's no way around it lol I have the fender flares on my outty and my OL2s throw some serious mud.. I've learned to not stop until after the mud hole or it rains mud on you haha


Lol i thought bout tht and im prolly gonna leave em off... I think cause ot was cold today and the water and mud slingin on me and my girl was cold made it more aggrevating than it prolly really is


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> By brute covers me with the wides all the way around. Guess im just used to it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Imma give it some more time lol it might have just been cause water and mud was still cold


----------



## kirkland

Yea I hate the cold! Lol I guess you could put the flares on in the cold riding then take them off when it warms up


----------



## KMKjr

Installed Bison front and rear bumpers!!


----------



## Musclemckeester

KMKjr said:


> Installed Bison front and rear bumpers!!


Pics!!


----------



## KMKjr

Working on it!!

Gotta paint grey racks, doesn't look right!!


----------



## Musclemckeester

Nice! My racks are actually dropped off for getting the silver knocked off them now. I don't know who's bright idea it was for silver racks...


----------



## wideawakejake

*does it ever end?*

just installed #1 and #3 VFJ clutch springs and a new OME belt. belt wasnt terrible, but had some damage from when i smoked it really bad. so since everything was appart, just put new one on. better safe than sorry. This friday i will get a good chance to see how much of a difference the springs and new belt make. have a great easter weekend!


----------



## rmax

installed asr tie rod end, an front a arm bushings, removed pos hl 2in shackle lift


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Just got off phone with Russel @ Pit Proven Performance (3P); ordered ///CVtech primary & machined secondary with upgraded spring, stronger clutch bolts, & clutch puller. Can't f'n wait!!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

That's gonna be awesome ^^^

I added braces to my loading ramps to keep the exp. metal from sagging.


----------



## brute69

Took her out for a little ride yesterday and wow those terminators impress me more and more every time I take them out I clogged them up in some nasty clay that nobody has went threw in a while this stuff even clogs up outlaws bad the outlaws clean there self out a little easier in this clay the terms dose just as good because with either tire you got to bumb the throttle every now and then


----------



## filthyredneck

Fixed a ground issue on the rzr today. Fabbed up a set of ground posts on a piece of plate and welded it to the frame in the area where the rusty ole ground bolt used to be. Works great now, no more flickering lights.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Installed temp gauges on both bikes.


----------



## Polaris425

Plasti-dipped my winch solenoid. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## undertaker

Washed changed jets and front axle seal


----------



## gpinjason

Took it all apart, cleaned it up, check valve clearance, cleaned carbs, replaced choke plungers and cables, change all fluids, changed front brakes, cleaned gas tank and did tank cover/skid mod, then put it all back together so that the new owner can come get it soon... After not riding it for a year, decided to sell, and going to buy a Ranger 900XP to be able to bring my son and wife along for the ride! I actually had my Jeep out in the mud more in the last year, than the Brute, because I could bring the fam along in the Jeep..


----------



## coxhm26

Well after my phone just rang, tonight I'll be fixing a cut fuel line after only having the ranger for a week. Rubbed the frame until it spung a leak.. Could warranty claim it but not worth waiting a week for them to "get around to it". So I bought some high pressure line.


----------



## brutemike

Got my rhino axle installed in the back and got to take it for a spin down the road n yard for the first time in two months.I have to say it runs a lot better since I adjusted the valves too.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just ordered a new backrest for the brute my old one is going on the 300


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Pulled plastics off my OuttyMax and inspected and re-sealed all connections on snorkles, cleaned air filter.*

*While still awaiting /// for the Commander:nutkick:; I added dielectric grease to connections and siliconed up the rocker switch i added for the 10" Rigid LED bar.*


----------



## james83

just figured out my buss connector was bad and not letting my atv charge so will be fixing it tomorrow after I get the supplies to do it


----------



## catdaddycade95

Just finished up my Kodiak 400 snorkel


----------



## 2010Bruterider

We went out riding today. Cousin Kelly went for a ride with me, cause she wanted to get muddy. You're welcome! 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## Polaris425

And just where was she 2 years ago when we all came to ride? Lol


I used the Rex & winch to pull up some bushes. Planets 3 roses, hopefully they will take root & grow. They are cuttings from my moms old roses in Mississippi.


----------



## kirkland

I bought my quad a new ride.... Now it fits in the bed


----------



## DaveMK1

Front diff oil on both brutes. Mine had water in it for some reason and the wife's bike(05 brute) has only has one front diff oil change since I met her in 07 and looked great. 

I must be doing something wrong lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## filthyredneck

Customizing the cage on the rzr....its now about 7" lower in the back then it was in stock form. Started with fresh tubing for the top instead of trying to mod the stock stuff, its all one piece now instead of bolting together in the middle. Still got alot of work to do.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Looking good

Put in universal 10" fans.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

Got new tires, wheels, and 2" RDC lift. Then tested everything out at the lease this weekend! No pics at the lease, but here is one of just getting there at sunset and after the clean up.

Also just ordered full big gun evo & wild boar rad relocate kit!!


----------



## Polaris425

lots of good lookin work being done in here!


I used mine to pull up some bushes Im tired of dealing with. And planted some roses, sure hope they take.


----------



## Stimpy

Friday went and picked up a little 350 rancher that needs some love. Yesterday I looked at the 300, reworked the ignition on the 350 and set up an app for the 420 to have a tire fixed! 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy

P- we have a rise bush at my dads that we can't kill! Tried for 4 years to destroy it and it kept coming back so we finally gave up and let it grow.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

My (late) grandfather has a wild white rose bush that grows like that... it's huge. I think I might get a snipping of it and try to root it.


----------



## Codeman350ss

Working on building my audio pipe for my brute. hopfully finish it up this week.


----------



## Musclemckeester

The winch is installed and radiator relocate is pretty much done. Clutch is off and boxed to ship to John when he gets back. Just about done dielectric greasing everything. Snorkels are almost done and read to be glued. HIDs and LEDs are still awaiting install. 

Man I can't wait to ride this thing again. :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just installed the kitty cat backrest took the arctic cat logo off back and all I got left is to cut the ubolts flush....way more comfy then my old straight one


----------



## KMKjr

Shock covers and fender flares.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yesterday I put an cv boot on the rancher. Also learned that only one end of the axle comes off. I only beat on it for 10 minutes before I Google'd how to get it off. Turns out I had to remove the opposite end and slide my new boot on that way. Really Honda? How did they put the outer end on at the factory? Must be magic.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## Codeman350ss

I'm almost done. Just gotta do alil touch up around the speakers and pretty up the wiring. then put mu plastic piece back on under the handle bars. I am happy with the sound quality.


----------



## filthyredneck

^Nice setup! Looks like it ought to make some noise


----------



## coxhm26

Havent done **** with mine, Its been at the dealer for a throttle cable since last friday..


----------



## Codeman350ss

filthyredneck said:


> ^Nice setup! Looks like it ought to make some noise


Thanks its pretty loud.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Bought some small LED lights to try & use for reverse/backup lights. I'm at work, so not sure if they will be bright enough or not. I'll get pics up if all goes well after the test/install. 

Also, searching for some doors for Commander. Just haven't talked wife into this yet....*


----------



## james83

my viper 4000 just came today will be installing that and snorkels tomorrow


----------



## RYAN.

changed all fluids and cleaned her up, ended up having to helicoil my transmission drain which was a major pita stupid fine threaded aluminum, people at polaris aren't so smart


















Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## james83

got my snorkels done and winch installed didn't even have to jet it


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Sat and looked at pics of mine wishing I could have been home this weekend to ride! 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben626

Washed and polished up my 08 outy. Also installed my RAM GPS mount.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

CVTech is in the mail! Looking online now to get the Low Sport Mode plug & play mod. Should be a beast! Can't wait for another 7 days to hurry by on this **** drilling rig. Days going by too slow!!


----------



## walker

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> CVTech is in the mail! Looking online now to get the Low Sport Mode plug & play mod. Should be a beast! Can't wait for another 7 days to hurry by on this **** drilling rig. Days going by too slow!!


I'm sure they are since you don't do anything


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Bout to cut the silicone on my air box and check the ole air filter out and prolly check my snorkels over really well since I'm headed to tower trax tomorrow


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> I'm sure they are since you don't do anything


*Better look who's talking.... U do even less than I do! Sad sad*


----------



## adam6604

Changed oil, diff fluid, and got it ready for a trip with the guys tomorrow... will be the deciding trip if I keep the old.brute or not.. picking up my 2013 rzr 800 s on monday/tuesday

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerT

going to fire the banshee up clean the air filter on the brute and try to drink a six pack


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Codeman350ss said:


> I'm almost done. Just gotta do alil touch up around the speakers and pretty up the wiring. then put mu plastic piece back on under the handle bars. I am happy with the sound quality.


 
sweet looks just like mine....how u got them to hold up on the racks. what u used to sucure them...im still trying to get mine done...........they loudddd to


----------



## Polaris425

Just used mine to haul my tools & some fence slats around the back yard replacing some broken Slats. Then hauled off the old ones.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Not today but the past few days put my stick stoppers on and my lift kit. Also put my 30 backs on took plastics off trying to get it snorkeled and then got to put my radiator kit on


----------



## kirkland

Pure carnage lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*^^^^^ THAT,^^^^^

Is NOT good!!!*


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

kirkland said:


> Pure carnage lol


How this happin bro? 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## kirkland

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> How this happin bro?
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


I had been riding for prob 4 hours total thru out the day.. Was doing water wheelies thru a pond and believe it or not lol we was about to go eat and I wanted to go thru it one more time... I'm 4 ft from the edge and capow! 

I guess it's a common thing for can-ams but I figured I'd bust an axle before I ever busted the rear drive line.. who woulda thought lol glad I could laugh about it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

****it. At lease of didnt break inside the motor. That's crazy there I've never seen that on a can am before. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Me neither, never heard of it on a canned ham either


----------



## kirkland

I was told on the can-am monsters that it was common but I had never heard or seen it like this lol


----------



## brutemike

Hope they don't use the same shaft on the 1000s. Ive never herd of that either.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Just finish alining ma front end on my 500. Wheels are finallly stright. Now its on for trucks gone wild next week


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just installed and finished up mine and my buddies oil coolers and also cleaned the air filters along with fluid change all around


----------



## tow truck

My son put new Outlaw 2 tires on his 750 Brute, he put his old tires on my Outlander. Turned out pretty good..

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------

here is a picture of tires mentioned in above post..


----------



## adam6604

Went for a good rip, muskeg was still partially frozen. Towed a can am that cracked his rear diff. I think the 31's and lift are too much for trail riding. . Not enough stability..

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Installed CVTech & machined secondary myself today. Pretty simple task. Didnt get a real good test ride in yet, but soon...*


----------



## filthyredneck

kirkland said:


> I was told on the can-am monsters that it was common but I had never heard or seen it like this lol


Rear prop shaft as well as through shaft are both something that are known to break, although its usually wot (fwd or reverse)that wipes em out...just too much power, gotta have a weak link somewhere, and neither is hard or real expensive to replace. I replaced a rear prop shaft on my last canam, it was twisted clean in half. There are upgrades available though, as well as a way to mod the factory prop shaft to make it stronger and help prevent it from collapsing like yours did. Billet motor mounts will also help because they will keep the motor from twisting and getting the shaft out of alignment, and they are very cheap.


----------



## Mudforce

Finally was able to pull the plow and mount off, also took the short plow rope off and put the 50ft back in. It is finally warming up here!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I was trying to diagnose a brute that wouldn't idle. I put a new idle air control valve on it, made no difference. So i thought of the tps. Had to pull the throttle bodies off just to get the connection off the tps sensor. ***? The sensor tested fine after all that. So I just cleaned the throttle bodies real good. I decided to check my intake valve clearance while I had it all apart. As it turns out, there is a big difference between 040 and 004. I'm still banging my head against the wall for that one. Long story short, its back together, and running. We'll see about the idle issue the next time I take it out.






















I looked for that Dang screw for 10 minutes. This is how my brute likes to screw with me. Lol.
----that is all---


----------



## Polaris425

I cleaned mine & she is shining nice


----------



## kirkland

filthyredneck said:


> Rear prop shaft as well as through shaft are both something that are known to break, although its usually wot (fwd or reverse)that wipes em out...just too much power, gotta have a weak link somewhere, and neither is hard or real expensive to replace. I replaced a rear prop shaft on my last canam, it was twisted clean in half. There are upgrades available though, as well as a way to mod the factory prop shaft to make it stronger and help prevent it from collapsing like yours did. Billet motor mounts will also help because they will keep the motor from twisting and getting the shaft out of alignment, and they are very cheap.


I got a used one and got it fixed up.. Wasnt to bad.. And didn't really cost that much .. Def need to get the motor mounts but ill take the twisted drive shaft over a busted tranny any day of the week


----------



## onebadcummin

Got my new to me outlaws
On and my 30 inch led light bar hooked up


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Ordered new front wheel bearings from American Star Racing!


----------



## adam6604

listed it for sale, can't stand the **** thing always breaking something on me. on my 4th 4x4 system problem, 2 actuators, and 1 was wiring underneath seat.. plus everything else. time to build myself a nice big RZR lol


----------



## duckincrazy92

Lol I listed my 07 for sale also. And washed them both up real good.


----------



## Lsu524

Adding a light in the front and in the back for close up light for extra night vision and backing up!!! should turn out good. what do you guys think cool idea. you can go to auto zone and buy these lights for 30 bucks. will see how they work.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Are they led?


----------



## Lsu524

I think so. They are offroad lights from auto zone though. All I know is that there will be at least some extra light haha. I may just use them to have back up light and a low beam up front while I'm using the reg lights on hi beam.


----------



## Master Yoda

Picked up an 09 brute 750 last week, just ordered; epi maroon primary/red secondary, 2" HL springs, MSA M20 rims wrapped in 30x9 silverbacks. Will post pics up when it's done.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Got the CVTech and new secondary spring dialed in today. Finally got a chance to ride for a few minutes. WOW! This thing launches like a bullet! Didnt try to max it out in Low, but did reach 47 mph pretty easily, and WITH the 29.5 OL2's!:rockn:*

* As Phil Robertson would say,"HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!"*


----------



## lilbigtonka

Cleaned the carb on the 300


----------



## eagleeye76

This weekend I Aired up the tires and run them around the house. Hooked up an LED reverse light on the Brute.


----------



## NMKawierider

Got mine 70% back together with the replacement EZ Steer unit. Enough to test it around the yard. So far so good...and this unit doesn't pull my battery voltage from 14.3 to 12.8 when turning like the other one did. This one only drops it to 13.6.


----------



## kirkland

Finally had time to get it all back together.. I hate leaving it dirty after a ride but with front wheel drive it doesn't load up in the truck at all lol with out some help and of course no help to get it out and wash it.. Sat for a week got married on Saturday and finally got around to fixing it after work.. And I got to wash it ! Thank goodness.. And put the LTE on!


----------



## TylerT

ordered parts for my rebuild


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Put a fuel pressure gauge on it. 34 lbs. Looks like I need another fuel pump. I'll pull the tank tomorrow and check the sock on the bottom of the pump. Maybe I'll get lucky. I already changed the in line filter, with no improvement in fuel pressure. bummer.


----------



## gtsum2

2010Bruterider said:


> Put a fuel pressure gauge on it. 34 lbs. Looks like I need another fuel pump. I'll pull the tank tomorrow and check the sock on the bottom of the pump. Maybe I'll get lucky. I already changed the in line filter, with no improvement in fuel pressure. bummer.


Make sure to knock out the inner screen filter in the pump housing if u haven't done so already or poke holes in it. Have u re routed the tank vent line to the pod?. Also, there was a direct brute fuel pump replacement on eBay for like $99. Just the pump.....I can't remember the name but it was the first direct fit replacement I have seen.


----------



## NMKawierider

2010Bruterider said:


> Put a fuel pressure gauge on it. 34 lbs. Looks like I need another fuel pump. I'll pull the tank tomorrow and check the sock on the bottom of the pump. Maybe I'll get lucky. I already changed the in line filter, with no improvement in fuel pressure. bummer.


Wow..I thought those were only about 17 lbs or so. What are they actually supposed to have?

Anyway, finished putting mine back together from the install of the second PS unit. So far so good.


----------



## Master Yoda

New shoes put on last night. Getting the HL springs powder coated camo green, will have them and the clutch installed Saturday.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I've been told they should run 43 psi. I did tear out the metal screen inside the pump. I changed the sock on the bottom last night, got the pressure up to 37 psi. It's been raining for 2 days so I can't ride it. The FI light is still flashing too. I ordered one of the new replacement pumps last night. Just the pump was $125. I'll let y'all know how it works after it's installed. 

----that is all---


----------



## NMKawierider

2010Bruterider said:


> I've been told they should run 43 psi. I did tear out the metal screen inside the pump. I changed the sock on the bottom last night, got the pressure up to 37 psi. It's been raining for 2 days so I can't ride it. The FI light is still flashing too. I ordered one of the new replacement pumps last night. Just the pump was $125. I'll let y'all know how it works after it's installed.
> 
> ----that is all---


OK, good to know. Good luck!


----------



## Mud magnet 2

nmkawierider said:


> Got mine 70% back together with the replacement EZ Steer unit. Enough to test it around the yard. So far so good...and this unit doesn't pull my battery voltage from 14.3 to 12.8 when turning like the other one did. This one only drops it to 13.6.


Hey nmkawierider....let me know how that power steering unit works! I'm really wanting to do this to mine. Is this the unit from super atv? Let us know how it holds up.


----------



## NMKawierider

Mud magnet 2 said:


> Hey nmkawierider....let me know how that power steering unit works! I'm really wanting to do this to mine. Is this the unit from super atv? Let us know how it holds up.


Oh I love it. The first one just had an issue that needed a replacement on. If they hold up, it will have my ever-lasting- endorsement.


----------



## Mud magnet 2

nmkawierider said:


> Oh I love it. The first one just had an issue that needed a replacement on. If they hold up, it will have my ever-lasting- endorsement.


SWEET! I just bought that new Polaris Xp that has power steering and I love it! And with the 29.5 otl 2's....power steering would be GREAT! I just want to make sure it holds up to mud and water before I shell out $700. Lol! You're kinda the guinea pig. Lol!


----------



## NMKawierider

Mud magnet 2 said:


> SWEET! I just bought that new Polaris Xp that has power steering and I love it! And with the 29.5 otl 2's....power steering would be GREAT! I just want to make sure it holds up to mud and water before I shell out $700. Lol! You're kinda the guinea pig. Lol!


Kinda more of a trail rider myself but rmax has it on his 650 and he has 29.5 on that mud machine. So far its been great on his. He really likes it too.


----------



## adam6604

Almost swamped my new rzr in a power line with skeg as far as the eye can see.. ended up with whole drivers side barried under with inches to my air Intake... loving this thing. Time for snorkels, lift and tires..

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CallMeChris

I've been reading up on audiotubes lately and I broke down today and ordered all the hardware for it. Went with a set of infinity marine speakers, Rockford fosgate PBR300x2 amp, and the PAC LD-10 line driver, and the kit to install an RCA jack in your dash. I want to do a fiberglass box but I'm gonna just put it all in some PVC for now while I work on the box.

Went ahead and ordered a set of Radiantz green and yellow led's for the underside and a multi zone strobe control to wire them all up to so I can show out when it gets dark also! LoL!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*The kids and I went for a little ride today and tried to run over some small pigs that ran out in front of us on the trail. Couldnt quite catch up as they were bobbing & weaving around...:flames:*

*Afterwards, got home and cleaned her up real good...hopefully just to get her muddy again tomorrow!:rockn:*


----------



## BrutemanAl

Replaced the rear oil seal ( again ) and the left rear cv boots , inner and outer


----------



## 88rxn/a

I have a repack kit coming for exhaust, rear output shaft seal, front seal for diff., rad is going on rack, heat shield for gas tank, exhaust wrap/heat shield for plastic and no worries of leg getting hot. This has all been put off way to long. After all of this my clutch is FINALLY getting sent to VFJ.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Replaced a broken rear axle with a Cobra and found out the "good" axle on the other side was bent to $h!t. Luckily I recently bought a set of used stock axles, so I swapped out the bent one. Anyone of bent an axle before?


----------



## Waddaman

Want to post pics of the cobra vs stock? I'm interested in changing brands

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I hope I found my fuel pressure issue. This o-ring was pinched inside the fuel pump. 

----that is all---


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Just put on my wild boar rad relocation kit. Took me just over 30 min. Since I already had my rad on the rack with a custom kit I made.... This one looks better. Lol! But at least the other one worked. It did its job.


----------



## Leelord337

*What did you do to your Kawasaki today?*

Worked on installing my bazooka 10in marine amplified subwoofer in the back behind the back seat and two boss 700w skull *with light up eyes beats to music* 6x9s on the sides. Cut all the wood pieces and used spray can bedliner on the wood pieces and used 1/2in conduit brackets to hold the base to the back rack. Also finished putting my HDPE skids on, just got the floorboard guards left to install tomorrow. 

also fixed my boot with a cheap ebay 10 dollar boot, but didn't pull the axle...would've been way too hard, I just cut the boot one slit with a utility knife, wrapped it around and packed the axle full of grease, then used a piece of fernco rubber put it underneath the boot where the cut was made to slip over the axle and then siliconed and hoseclamped the whole thing tight. I hope it holds up for a while. 

Next project is epoxying some green led strips under each wheel well. and then HID lights, (got the cheap ones gotta modify them w/epoxy etc to get them to work right)


----------



## rmax

nmkawierider said:


> Kinda more of a trail rider myself but rmax has it on his 650 and he has 29.5 on that mud machine. So far its been great on his. He really likes it too.


so far so good, i havent had it that much mud, but it has been under water a few times ,so far i have no negative comments ,only postive ,works great ,an makes the ride more of a pleasure trip instead of a work out ,


----------



## gpinjason

Not for the bike, but for the Jeep...


----------



## Ole Nasty

Waddaman said:


> Want to post pics of the cobra vs stock? I'm interested in changing brands
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, I didn't see this post. I don't have a comparison pic of the Cobra vs stock, but I do have a comparison pic of my Turner axle vs a stock axle, the Cobra is right in between the two size-wise(if that makes sense).

Turner vs stock


Stock Cobra


Keep in mind these are for a Yamaha Grizzly 700, not a Brute Force.


----------



## z24guy

Replaced crappy stock '09 springs with 1.5" spacers with Highlifter springs on Friday. Test drive went amazing on Saturday. I'm a bigger guy at 255 pounds and the ride now compared to stock or stock with spacers is wayyyy better. I only wish I did it sooner.

I have the HL springs on the softest setting and felt I had plenty of flex and still wasn't bottoming out the suspension. The stock springs on the hardest setting I bottomed out constantly. Keep in mind I don't wheelie so results may vary.


----------



## riderfourlife

Flushed out coolant and replaced with engine ice, replaced fuel tank cover as my muzzy melted the other one.


----------



## brutemike

Went to put new seals in the front diff and found this was broken but luckily I had an extra in the garage. Got it all put back together and works like a charm.


----------



## CallMeChris

Got my audio tube finished, got green and yellow led's wired up, and changed out the inner right rear boot. All in all a productive few days but now I'm ready to quit working and go ride!


----------



## brutemike

Put a sealed inline fuse on my HID lights the old one got all corroded up. Also pulled my yellow secondary and put the red back in for a bunch of night trail ridding this weekend. Cant wait going to wv down by coppers rock to do some camping.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ I was pulling 32" Backs with Red secondary pretty easily. Never had any problems - 2008 Brute 750i


----------



## KMKjr

Cleaned, stripped and painted racks on the old girl (and no, not the wife).


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

Did a couple of things. 

1) Installed a couple otterbox storage boxes. These things are AWESOME!!! Only $20/each off ebay. They are the Otterbox Drybox 3500. Internal dimensions are 7.549" long x 3.606" wide x 3.326" tall. I did some pretty rugged field tests today. I even unintentionally rolled my bike and submerged the box in mud. No damage to the bike and no mud or water in the box. Had the girlfriends phone in there (wasn't testing on mine), and my keys. They were perfect after a 4 hour ride.

Another plus is they have these little tabs on each side so I can just strap them down to the rack instead of having to drill holes and risking the water tight integrity.

2) Did a cooler bracket build. I was pretty happy with the way it turned out. I don't have any access to welding, nor do I possess any welding skills. So everything is fastened together with bolts, nuts, and locking washers.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Removed the primary and sealed behind it to finally finished the snorkel job on my 500.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Boxed up my primary cluctch and sent it off to VforceJohn. Apparently I over tightened it on the crank and effed it up. Gotta have a new outer sheave machined and installed. This Dang brute must not want to ride memorial day weekend. It's fighting me every step of the way. New wiring harness and tps are supposed to be here tomorrow. I'm hoping that solves the flashing FI light and bog at half throttle. I already replaced the idle air control valve and fuel pump motor. Now waiting on clutch. Somebody tell the Brute gods to cut me some slack.

----that is all---


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Paid john for fixing my primary. Note to self...use no anti-seize on primary bolt. He said it looked like it had tightened itself on the crank and bulged out the inner sheave. He said it's the worst one he's seen. He told me one finger print of that stuff on the crank is enough to let the clutch spin on the crank. That's how it over tightened itself. That's an expensive lesson, I'll tell you that. even when you think you are doing everything right, spit can go wrong. Another chapter in the life of a brute owner. 
On a good note, I just got a text from ups, my new wiring harness and tps just got delivered. Guess what I'm doing tonight ...

I need to say this about VforceJohn...
I sent an email Sunday afternoon asking for help. Sunday night @ 10:30 I got a reply. After a couple of emails Monday, I told him I was sending it to him. He called me an hour ago and he's ready to ship it back. That's customer service gentleman! VforceJohn continues to be THE man.

----that is all---


----------



## gpinjason

sold it last night.. so now the shopping begins...


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> sold it last night.. so now the shopping begins...


Wish I could get mine moved out. I just put up a flyer on the bilboard in the breakroom lol.


----------



## DanOMite

I finally got around to installing snorkels and tested them out :rockn:


----------



## duckincrazy92

Looks good.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Washed mine up real good and sprayed it with top kote s it's ready for the next ride.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Finished the wiring harness fuse box delete. Mocked up my new "red creek" snorkles. Gotta clean up the extra mold marks, mark, glue, and then paint. Then, the plastics go back on. It's gonna be another long night. Also gotta respool my winch rope. I pulled it all the way out the last time I used it.

----that is all---


----------



## gpinjason

replaced it yesterday!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Tried to trade it. No dice.


----------



## battledonkey

Polaris425 said:


> Tried to trade it. No dice.


What fer?


----------



## Polaris425

Bass boat


----------



## battledonkey

Nice.


----------



## filthyredneck

Washed both rides and loaded them up on my trailer for a lil road trip in the morning and then came in the house and have been doing LOTS of reading and research and finally made the decision to order new belts for both the RZR and the Renegade......gonna give the Gates belts a shot, I've read ALOT of great reviews on them for polaris and canam and the pair of them shipped to my front door only set me back $85.94 and Gates backs them with a 1 year warranty (We'll see).


----------



## KMKjr

Sold the 06 (hopefully he'll come back Saturday as promised) and installed the 27's on the '12.


----------



## filthyredneck

Replaced a tie rod end on the rzr.


----------



## Polaris425

lowered my price even though I said I wouldnt.


----------



## battledonkey

Put VFJ springs in it yesterday. Best money I've spent on it so far. Awesome service, awesome product.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ordered an axle Paddle for the rancher. Thinking hard about the rear brake delete so I can run duals. Gear reduction, 28 laws, and front disc brake conversion are also on the list of want to's.
Also cleaned my idle air control valve on the brute. It seems to be idling much better. I had a boot slip off the cv cup, so I haven't ridden it yet. 

----that is all---


----------



## Awesomeness

Well it's a long list. Just changed all fluids. Replaced seals and drilled the drain plug out in the front diff as it was stripped. The genius who had it before obviously never heard of the three letter word "O-I-L" because the front diff was dry. Replaced spark plugs, added #4 washer to back carb needle, Replaced all front ball joints and tie rod ends, new air filter, and replace dowel screw on the bottom rear exhaust bolt as the bolt had broken off. I've really got to stay away from used ATVs. Lol.


----------



## gpinjason

building a receiver winch mount for the Ranger.. pics will follow later after I'm done..


----------



## bruteguy750

Added a exhaust snorkel. Painted it semigloss black.


----------



## DaveMK1

Tested my new speakers! And my new iPod holder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## battledonkey

Looks good. I'm too cheap to buy new iPods so I buy 2 and 4 gig old nanos for $25 and $30 from the pawn shop. Lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

Ordered a full QSC clutch kit for the rzr (springs, weights, shims, and helix).


----------



## gpinjason

Winch receiver, and new shoes!


----------



## battledonkey

That Ranger is sick man.


----------



## battledonkey

Nothing like a new ride. And those new Rangers are sharp.


----------



## duckincrazy92

DaveMK1 said:


> Tested my new speakers! And my new iPod holder
> View attachment 14491
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


What that case cost you?


----------



## DaveMK1

duckincrazy92 said:


> What that case cost you?


Case was $12 if I remember right of amazon. Was very Leary of it until it came in today. Made by pelican and the aux cord is built into the case





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## duckincrazy92

You know the model of the case?


----------



## filthyredneck

^i had one of those i used back when i had jam on my brute, think mine was a i1015....actually i think it may be under the passenger seat of my truck. Very good case, mines been through heck and still stays dry, but now i have an iphone w/lifeproof and the ipod touch on the rzr stays in a waterproof otterbox on a ram mount....so needless to say my case rarely gets used unless my brother or someone needs it.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

I removed the primary and sent it away to VFJ for some love! stage 3 w spider mod cover and springs. cant wait to get it back and have it running w the MSD. :rockn:


----------



## Musclemckeester

^You won't be disappointed!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Thanks I cant wait.... so far the msd has really woke up the brute, looking forward to see the differences w the clutching. muzzy duals are next but on next years tax return.


----------



## jprzr

Tapped out my oil plug cause it was stripped out now just gotta add oil and its good to go 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Sold the 06 and made the 12 officially Canadian (RIV inspection) done.


----------



## gpinjason

The wife washed it after yesterday's fun...


----------



## duckincrazy92

Nice and clean. Btw I like the "yeti" lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Added stickers this past sunday before our ride...was just reminded to put a pic up lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Very nice Filthy.


----------



## Polaris425

nice


----------



## TylerT

got all my parts in to rebuild my motor thank god cause i miss riding my brute


----------



## KMKjr

Armour almost done!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Changed the front and rear diff fluids. The rear is taking on water, but none of the seals show signs of leaking. I guess I'll check the vent line for a crack.
Also ordered my GR for the Rancher. Getting it ready for beast mode. anybody got some 28 skinny laws they don't need? I'm looking.


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> Armour almost done!


lookin good!


----------



## onebadcummin

Finally got my 2013 candy lime green plastics almost finished up, just got to put radiator kit back on and stereo and will be done


----------



## KMKjr

Bison racks, Ricochet armour on, Eagle Eyes HID's installed and rollin' on 27'' Carlisle ACT HD's.

Done for now except painting racks.


----------



## Polaris425

That's nice. I've never seen one w/o the rack on it. Anyone else thinking what I'm thinking? Leave off the front rack, and mock up a fiberglass Scoop over the storage box instead of the lid for it.... :rockn:


----------



## Musclemckeester

onebadcummin said:


> Finally got my 2013 candy lime green plastics almost finished up, just got to put radiator kit back on and stereo and will be done


That is SWEET. I'm definitely jealous.


----------



## gpinjason

Worked on a stereo until I filed my thumbnail... Ouch!


----------



## filthyredneck

^OUCH!!!

Replaced/rewired tail light bulb sockets on the rzr today, they were in poor shape and one was broken. Found replacement 3157 sockets at Oreilly cheap


----------



## dookie

Tore the ole' ladys brute down last night cause it had the hiccups. Installed 2'' Rox risers on the gade.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I took my stock 2012 650I and had a local guy fabricate me a new bumper,install a 10 inch light bar and I figured since he was a dealer for EFX Tires and MSA wheels why not give her some new shoes. Oh and added a full set of HDPE skid plates


----------



## Polaris425

That bumper looks SICK :rockn:


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Thanks man, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## duckincrazy92

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I took my stock 2012 650I and had a local guy fabricate me a new bumper,install a 10 inch light bar and I figured since he was a dealer for EFX Tires and MSA wheels why not give her some new shoes. Oh and added a full set of HDPE skid plates


What's a bumper like that cost?


----------



## filthyredneck

Hands down the best lookin brute force bumper I've seen so far!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

X2. Tht is a sexy bumper


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

duckincrazy92 said:


> What's a bumper like that cost?


LOL I recall he said he way under bid the job. I can get you his name and website. I'm not sure I could post it here


----------



## DirtyBrutes

love the bumper


----------



## onebadcummin

Almost done haven't had alot of time to stop and finish the bike, black seat coming next


----------



## onebadcummin

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## DaveMK1

Fooled around with the wifeys brute and I think I finally got it to quit popping through the front carb. I originally had 3 shims under each needle and it ran ok but popped through the front. Pulled the needle and put 1 more shim in just the front and voila! No more popping! Under a load and quarter throttle she would pop like it was nobody's business and loose power. I think this will do it tho. Fingers crossed. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike

So I finally did my exaust header mod do to cracking the rear header pipe. I had a stock exaust off my old 650i. So i cut the head pipe off and the flange on the other side. Then I cut off the head pipe on my good muffler and welded the flange on from the other exaust. Now I have two clamps but all is sealed up good and no leaks.


----------



## duckincrazy92

MileHighOutlaw said:


> LOL I recall he said he way under bid the job. I can get you his name and website. I'm not sure I could post it here


 Send me a message with it please


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

duckincrazy92 said:


> Send me a message with it please


Message sent.


----------



## nepabrute

*Tune Up / Screwed Up*

Hello, I'm brand new here and I'm stuck with my workhorse inoperable. I looked at the backfire write ups but didn't really fit my situation. However my problem is something I did I think, my 06 brute force 750 (owned since new) was running fine, I changed the front left axle shaft ball joints and tie rod end due to normal wear. I then changed front diff fluid spark plugs oil / filter air filter and that's it. After reassembly it will not rise above walking speed with out bogging down and backfiring pretty bad. I have no upgrades all oem parts it ran fine; just time for a tune up. I never had to mess with carbs or anything like that ever.

My belt light is flashing (I did check the belt looks good just need to reset it) I know there is another post on it
My 4x4 light will not leave the 2 wheel for the 4. 
When the 4 wheel drive is activated it feels like its in differential lock constantly 
Most troubling is the backfiring.
I was wondering if a wire my be off somewhere or a fuse link I didn't see (besides the 2 10amps and the 30amp? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time, Albert


----------



## Polaris425

It's probably in limp mode (belt light needs to be reset) that should fix the backfire and stumble.


----------



## nepabrute

great, I hope your right ill let you know.


----------



## nepabrute

Ok I reset the belt light, you were correct sir, It works great I didn't relize there was a "limp mode" let alone effect things other than the idle. Thank you for the fast response.


----------



## Polaris425

No problem. Welcome to the site.


----------



## filthyredneck

Finally got around to installing the QSC clutch kit in the rzr that was ordered a few weeks back.....new primary/secondary springs, new weights, shims for higher engagement (1800 rpm), and new helix for the secondary.


----------



## todbnla

Stripped all the plastic off mine down to the frame, loaded it on the trailer and dropped it off @ my mechanic for carb rebuilds and valve adjustment.


----------



## Oilfield1

onebadcummin said:


> Almost done haven't had alot of time to stop and finish the bike, black seat coming next


Looks familiar....very nice

---------- Post added at 06:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 AM ----------

New plastic for the Renegade 1000!


----------



## onebadcummin

Yea man once I saw your build
I was hooked on that color


----------



## gpinjason

Got my stereo done.. Then went riding yesterday!!


----------



## filthyredneck

^I shouldve known you'd think that PoPo was a Jeep and run up on other people's tires lol


----------



## kirkland

Went riding and only had my phone at one hole


----------



## battledonkey

gpinjason said:


> Got my stereo done.. Then went riding yesterday!!
> 
> View attachment 14669
> 
> View attachment 14670
> 
> View attachment 14671
> 
> View attachment 14672
> 
> View attachment 14674


That was MDF you built it out of right? What did you coat it in to weatherproof it?


----------



## filthyredneck

Installed some UV lights on the rzr and while cutting the top off a tube of silicone I cut the heck out of my thumb with my freshly sharpened Kershaw....probably shoulda got stitches, but a bandaid, paper towel, some electric tape, and a dab of neosporin and we were back in business!


----------



## gpinjason

battledonkey said:


> That was MDF you built it out of right? What did you coat it in to weatherproof it?


Yeah, 3/4" MDF that I had already laying around the garage.. I sprayed it with Rustoleum bed liner spray just as a quick finish to go ride Saturday.. but my neighbor does body work and has all the equipment, he took it yesterday and is gonna smooth out all the edges and fill all the screw heads and spray it down with this stuff that he has that's kinda like bedliner spray that is really rubbery and stays shiny. I had planned to pull it out and rework it better anyway, but he volunteered his services, so I let him have it.. LOL He's also building a speaker setup, similar to wake board speakers, that will house 2 10" PA speakers and some tweeters.. can't wait to see how that turns out. :saevilw:

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------



filthyredneck said:


> Installed some UV lights on the rzr and while cutting the top off a tube of silicone I cut the heck out of my thumb with my freshly sharpened Kershaw....probably shoulda got stitches, but a bandaid, paper towel, some electric tape, and a dab of neosporin and we were back in business!


OUCH! While I was finishing up the stereo Friday night, my drill bit broke and the drill slipped and stabbed me in the thumb... the same one that I filed the nail off with a rasp the other day... I think my thumb is cursed!! I sliced the knuckle open with a razor blade when I was snorkling the brute on the same thumb...


----------



## Polaris425

got a phone call from a potential buyer for mine, left a message, but no # to call back...... Sheesh... called my office phone too & it didnt show caller ID.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dang P, did they sound interested? If so i wonder why no callback number


----------



## eagleeye76

Polaris425 said:


> got a phone call from a potential buyer for mine, left a message, but no # to call back...... Sheesh... called my office phone too & it didnt show caller ID.


Your selling the rex?

We all should be riding!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah tryin too.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Ordered 29.5 Terminators!


----------



## brucebanner77

Added a 2in HL lift kit 
Axel paddle 
And swapped my 27in Zillas for some 28 in Zillas 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gpinjason

My neighbor saw the stereo and asked if he could work his magic on it... I let him take it.. He does paint and body, so he smoothed it out real good, filled in all the gaps and screw heads, the primed and coated it for me.. Looks 100% better!


----------



## Mikesttr250

I replaced the stock skid plate with an aluminum cut out skid plate, it looks alright.i just need to make the back part, and then ill probably buy the A arms later on..... Quoted $510 for 2008 bf 650i armor. Ouch.


----------



## brutemike

Tore apart my winch and added a washer inside so will find out tomorrow if it works or not.


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> My neighbor saw the stereo and asked if he could work his magic on it... I let him take it.. He does paint and body, so he smoothed it out real good, filled in all the gaps and screw heads, the primed and coated it for me.. Looks 100% better!


Nice!!! Good to have neighbors like that.


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> Nice!!! Good to have neighbors like that.


Heck yeah. He's cool. He's working on a custom "wake tower" style speaker system that he had started for someone else and never finished.. he said I can use it if I want. He's also supposed to help me fix my door on my truck that has been dented for about 6 years..


----------



## filthyredneck

Installed new beadlock wheels on both rides over the past couple days (manually broke down the tires). Also put new brakes all the way around the rzr last night.


----------



## Polaris425

Rode it around neighborhood twice. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

What have i done? Rode my wheeler in my buddies creek and heard a loud pop bunch of times ...well my tranny side rear sprocket broke all the teeth but 2 ...gonna try to fix it soon got a ride in 2 weeks


----------



## DaveMK1

Cal3b,

You gonna make it out to red creek for SMR's mud mania on the 12th?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Installed primary w stage 3 w spider mod and #1 primary spring and new #1 secondary spring. Then removed KEBC fork. Buttoned her up and let her rip 15 miles, my face still hurts from grinning like an idiot the whole way. Wrong tires to be doing 65 on pavement though. up the mountains was scary w that much throttle response . It was a good day


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 


.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## todbnla

Had my valves adjusted and carbs rebuilt at a local shop, to save $ I stripped all the plastic off of the bike so the mechanic would not have to. Spent today putting it back together. Mechanic says my bike now runs better than most 750s he has had in his shop...:rockn:


----------



## DaveMK1

todbnla said:


> Had my valves adjusted and carbs rebuilt at a local shop, to save $ I stripped all the plastic off of the bike so the mechanic would not have to. Spent today putting it back together. Mechanic says my bike now runs better than most 750s he has had in his shop...:rockn:


Where did you have it done at?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

DaveMK1 said:


> Cal3b,
> 
> You gonna make it out to red creek for SMR's mud mania on the 12th?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


I doubt it ...my group wants to go riding the weekend before tht ....idk i might see if we can change it


----------



## Suthrn98

I swamped mine in a kaolin pond about chest deep. Pulled her out, set it up on the back end and drain, and let her dry and after about 20 minutes fired her up and rode some more. Checked the oil and everything is good. Guess the next two weeks, I'll be resealing the whole bike and getting my audio tubes done before the Colt Ford concert at the Boondocks next weekend!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

DaveMK1 said:


> Cal3b,
> 
> You gonna make it out to red creek for SMR's mud mania on the 12th?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


I dont think imma make it, bunch of people are home from work the 5-7 weekend and we already got a bunch of people ....might catch u at another event


----------



## gpinjason

Didnt work on the Ranger this weekend.. But my Jeep instead... Dropped the fuel tank to replace the battered skid plate, also to make room to work on some other items, like tying the rear of my roll cage into the frame. Didnt want to be welding under there with the tank that close.


----------



## Polaris425

That's probably a good idea.


----------



## gpinjason

Here are some pics before and after cleaning...


----------



## Polaris425

I turned down a cash offer. $1000 too low....


----------



## DaveMK1

P how about $1001?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

No I meant it was $1000 too low of an offer. Haha. I told him come up another grand & it was his. If he'd have haggled back & I could have got him w/in a few $100 I'd have taken the cash. But he refused to budge & I sure ain't sellin it for that low. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## DaveMK1

Lol I don't blame you. 

Just ordered a almond primary. Trying to get the front tires up a little easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## JC8690

Today was a productive day for the new ride. I finally got to put on all my new stuff :

High lifter 3" 
All 4 cobra axles 
Full big gun exhaust 
Big gun tuner
30x9 backs on 14" M20s

Now all I'm waiting on is my airdam clutch to get here :bigok:


----------



## riderfourlife

Was having some fuel pump issues and sputtering off the line. Did the mr gasket 42s fuel pump mod and so far so good, tomorrow will be the real test


----------



## mcpyro3

Ran 2 2" intake snorkels(4total snorks now) and started retuning for the hc kit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77

Added some 4in led lights, red led's under fenders an a Big Gun exhaust!








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I put the new to me HMF on last week, so I took it out sunday for a shake down run.  the bike ran great, the pipe is loud, it was all going great...
After a little while of riding, i noticed that when i would stab the throttle, the old brute would try to turn right. I almost lost it in a little pond because of that. But it crawled out sideways, floating on it's right side. after that near disaster, i checked for a broken rear axle for the second time...even reached in and shook them both. That's when i noticed the right tire looked really low. Keep in mind, i had just aired that tire up that morning. I make it out to the truck to get my little air pump, only to discover the valve stem was gone. that's right, comepletely gone. The tire was off the bead by then and full of mud and water. DOH!!! Note to self, when she's pulling hard one way, stop and check the tires.


----------



## mcpyro3

Finished up my 4 snorkels replaced all the factory bolts with stainless nuts n bolts put the brute back together and slowly getting it tuned right


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500

*just finished instaling my 3 inch snorkel now have to rejet and tune *


----------



## Polaris425

dropped my price by $200 for MIMB peeps


----------



## brucebanner77

Added some switches for my spot lights and led's 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax

replaced l&r front wheel bearings,upper an lower ball joints,inner an outer tie rod ends, removed pos h/l 2in lift,


----------



## gtsum2

Replaced tie rod end that busted at hm. Installed rox riser and bad combo. Much better ergo's


----------



## DaveMK1

Installed a almond primary and starting ripping apart the electronics tray in order to install a 42s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## austinlord13

Broke an axle just creeping through a water hole. 








Then I replaced it with a spare white cup.


----------



## Polaris425

Sold it pending payment on Monday.


----------



## DaveMK1

Busy day. Installed my 42S fuel pump and i think I fried my igniter :nutkick: Was trying to find the yellow/red wire coming from the kill switch that had 12 volts and accidentally crossed two connectors on it with my meter lead. Now the belt light flashes and wont reset. Luckily I have my wife's igniter I can use :rockn:

Runs great now!


----------



## sloboy

Thowed one of the paddles on for lil man.








Going to let him try it out at CCC tomorrow.


----------



## Polaris425

Cleaned it up real good for new owner to take possession Monday.


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> Cleaned it up real good for new owner to take possession Monday.


 
So....what's next Jon?


----------



## Polaris425

Golf cart & a BassCat Sabre. If the Sabre is as clean In person as it is in pics. And runs smooth. It's coming home. Not crazy about the color but, at least it's not white I hate white boats. And it's a BCB so it's going to be one of the best built boats you can buy.


----------



## DaveMK1

So I guess we can say goodbye to p425 on here? Sad sad day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Nah you not gettin rid of me that easy. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I went to red creek yesterday ...it was muddy muddy! Lol 
I had just washed some of it off in twin ponds


----------



## rlfoulch

Installed stereo with CD, mp3&4 usb& aux ports.




















if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## Polaris425

loaded up ready to go to it's new owner... Have to admit Im a little sad. But will probably get over that once I'm on the lake fishing.


----------



## adam6604

just serviced the RZR now going to remove the front diff from the brute. On actuator #4...something has to be wrong with the diff. no way I can keep cracking actuators for no reason lol


----------



## onebadcummin

Broke inner axle then while pulling out of hole outer axle broke and wheel feel off not a good night lol


----------



## DaveMK1

Ups man dropped off my dfs 2-15! Cannot wait to try her out Saturday at red creek!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike

Paid for my rear rhino warranty.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Took mine to copiah last weekend and rode the mess out of it. Rmax and his son al with wife betty met us there. The daughter and son n law finally made a ride with us. All in all, good times. And best of all, no breakage. Lol





































Can't forget about squiggly. He goes where Rmax goes.


----------



## team_mudnut

Well i changed oil and filter on the brute today and put a sweet new 44mag shift knob on it from the local autozone. think it added 10hp more haha:rockn:


----------



## rmax

2010Bruterider said:


> Took mine to copiah last weekend and rode the mess out of it. Rmax and his son al with wife betty met us there. The daughter and son n law finally made a ride with us. All in all, good times. And best of all, no breakage. Lol
> View attachment 14894
> View attachment 14895
> View attachment 14896
> View attachment 14897
> View attachment 14898
> View attachment 14899
> 
> Can't forget about squiggly. He goes where Rmax goes.


labor day coming up hope to see all of you guys there, still need to find out why mine has gotten water shy


----------



## DaveMK1

Fixing to load her up to go to SMR's mud fest tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## jprzr

Just put my new axle in the rear for the four time hahaha and washed it along with my John Deere 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I made an uh oh lol don't jerk trees with a can am!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> View attachment 14944
> View attachment 14945
> View attachment 14946
> 
> I made an uh oh lol don't jerk trees with a can am!
> 
> 
> . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa! Never seen one snap like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Ha me either I'm going to try and make a new one using chromoly.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Brought my brute back from the dead!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brute69

Ordered some new tie rods since mine poped off Sunday in the middle of a ride ordered the all balls upgraded kit that's all I could afford right now hope they last longer than stock


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

Installed 1.5" wheel spacers all the way around. Every since I lifted it, I've rolled it 75% of the time. So I needed to widen the stance out a bit. Hope 1.5" spacers is all I need.


----------



## kirkland

Now the question is to beef it up or keep it like stock.. Tho I'd take this over the rear end or tranny anyday.. but it sure is nice when you can load it in your truck at the end of the day with out the help of others lol dang water wheelies!


----------



## DaveMK1

Flushed the motor 5 times and checked compression. Good to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1

Started on my exhaust snorkel also. Ordered the swamp series snorkel kit and by cutting the tip off my performance muffler I can make it work.















It's a tight fit but I plan on putting jb weld around the gaps after I grind down the weld on the flange


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## windsor396

Hell all of you guys are modding and I am barely surviving. I had to take a real good look at my exhaust and discovered that the person I purchased my 06 650i from didnt even have the correct exhaust on the machine. It was not bolted to the frame in the rear (muffler). I took it all apart and noticed that the rear upper manifold stud was gone.
I had to pull one of the other studs off and check to see if the threads were buggared and of course they were. I then had to go into my stash of old used car/fourwheeler/motorcycle/ whatever the hell it came off of supply of bolts in my garage to come up with an exhaust stud (new) off my old KFX and guess what? IT FIT!!!!! Well then I called my "buddy" that I loaned my tap set to with tread chasers and he never recalls me loaning him my tap and die set. Off to the parts store I go, thinking I may end up pulling the head later this week. Well after an $9 tool trip, I ran the M8x1.25 mm tap in the hole ever so carefully and it worked! The stud bolted right up and I had to do something I HATE DOING! I had to rig a system to hold the muffler up. Now I need to purchase either a Complete exhaust or hopefully just a used slip on to get it right!


----------



## gpinjason

Made a sneaky snork for the belt exhaust on the Ranger today... Also played around with plasti-dip on one of the Jeep wheels...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battledonkey

Detailed the heck out of both 4 wheelers. Complete fluid changes on both of them tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## todbnla

Plugged in the battery tender, went to move it the other day and batt was almost dead, need to ride it more but too **** hot, come on fall!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I started on my rancher project tonight. My son and I got the front disc brake kit installed without too much trouble. I put everything on like the directions said too. However, if the caliper was on the front side of the hub, my brake line could stay bolted under the factory retainer. Like they said do it, It has to cross over the upper ball joint to get to the caliper. Anyone done this mod and flipped the bracket for the caliper? The only down side I see to having the caliper on the forward side of the rotor is something on the trail might hit it directly. What do y'all think? Am I over thinking? I almost took it all back off and swapped it around tonight.








Also, here's some teaser pics of more upgrades for the old rancher. I'm just waiting on my clutch kit so I can throw in my gear reduction.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gpinjason

2010Bruterider said:


> I started on my rancher project tonight. My son and I got the front disc brake kit installed without too much trouble. I put everything on like the directions said too. However, if the caliper was on the front side of the hub, my brake line could stay bolted under the factory retainer. Like they said do it, It has to cross over the upper ball joint to get to the caliper. Anyone done this mod and flipped the bracket for the caliper? The only down side I see to having the caliper on the forward side of the rotor is something on the trail might hit it directly. What do y'all think? Am I over thinking? I almost took it all back off and swapped it around tonight.
> 
> Also, here's some teaser pics of more upgrades for the old rancher. I'm just waiting on my clutch kit so I can throw in my gear reduction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Looks like a good project! If I remember correctly, the Brute Force brake calipers are on the forward side of the hub... The wheel protects it most of the time, not sure about with those huge wheel spacers though!


----------



## Polaris425

nice work!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Hahaha holy wheel spacers!!! That bike will look good with those zillas sticking out tho!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

We made a little more progress on my rancher this afternoon. We put a new starter on first thing. Then I got the grinder out and did the rear brake delete. Bring on the paddles. Still gotta do the clutch kit and GR install. Then the 28" mega mayhems are going on. I'm probably gonna swap the plastics too. 




































Just look at the smile on my grandsons face. That boy is a born mud rider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well dang guess i should have looked at the tires closer LOL anyways paddles look great on there ....he looks like he is ready to go!


----------



## kirkland

Holy paddles batman! Looks freakin awesome


----------



## DaveMK1

Washed mine up and threw some shiney stuff on it and put our team stickers on the fenders. Unfortunately I had to take the mimb stickers off to make room but I'm going to order another set from Donna.

Also made more progress on the exhaust snorkel and plugged a tire that had a piece of wood in it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good. 

I cleaned the boat. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## rlfoulch

I installed a 2" lift, uni filter 105 main jet and trimmed the stock snorkel on the wife's Recon.








if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*No pics at the moment (I'm at work), but buddy of mine fabbed up & installed a shiny diamond plate aluminum roof and then I mounted my amp & dual-ended 6.5" bazooka tubbies on the Commander. Sounds and looks pretty good! I'll get pics up when I get home. *

*FYI- a sheet of diamond plate aluminum isn't as expensive as you might think! I still have over half a sheet left! Just the aluminum is cheaper than having a smooth metal roof powdercoated!*


----------



## 12Brute750

Put on HL 2" lift, 29.5" Terms on MSA Kore wheels, and a gold primary and red secondary springs. Now I'm ready for another ride.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Put a red primary in and cleaned up my primary a little.


----------



## brute69

Got my dad to make me a exhaust snorkel we went to O'Reily s and picked out an exhaust gasket that we could use to make the flanges and he welded it all up I think I made it a little to tall for my likes just got to get a 2in rain cap and hope it don't leak I got about 40 dollars in it not to bad


----------



## Polaris425

Doesn't look bad. If it were me I'd cut it off at that junction


----------



## Ole Nasty

Built a rear diff brace.


----------



## brute69

Polaris 425 i know I was thinking it wasn't going to be tall enough so I added that peace but Im going to cut it off I think it will look much better that way thanks man for the input.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well i went to red creek yesterday and air box decided to leak and then my wheeler died while i was rack deep :/ gonna give it a couple oil changes, it started smoking wen i crunk it back and rode to trailer but isnt now?








This is just wats left, i drained most of it wen we stood my wheeler up


----------



## DaveMK1

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Well i went to red creek yesterday and air box decided to leak and then my wheeler died while i was rack deep :/ gonna give it a couple oil changes, it started smoking wen i crunk it back and rode to trailer but isnt now?
> View attachment 15056
> 
> 
> This is just wats left, i drained most of it wen we stood my wheeler up


Twin ponds?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

Pulled my heads apart and starting blueing the seats and lapping the ones that needed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Ole Nasty said:


> Built a rear diff brace.


Pretty sure I need to do the same to mine. Last trip out I broke the frame mounts and cracked my diff housing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

DaveMK1 said:


> Twin ponds?


haha yea in twin ponds  ....i was cruising and got about middle ways and let the front end go back down so i could gas on it and do a water wheelie again, well as soon as i let off the gas and the front end sat down it died  and i realized my air box had a good bit of water in it ....so i went home lol that was at like 4:30


----------



## DaveMK1

That's almost exactly what happened to me and in the same spot. also the reason I have my top end torn apart lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## gpinjason

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Well i went to red creek yesterday and air box decided to leak and then my wheeler died while i was rack deep :/ gonna give it a couple oil changes, it started smoking wen i crunk it back and rode to trailer but isnt now?
> 
> This is just wats left, i drained most of it wen we stood my wheeler up


the smoke after you cranked it, if it was white, was probably just steam from the water in the muffler.. if it was blue smoke, then you have issues...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Changed a wheel bearing on my rancher. I've got it in the garage now for the GR install. My clutch kit finally came in so that's going in too. New discs and bigger springs. Watch out mud, the honda's getting a new attitude.


----------



## Big westees

Installed my wild boar rad relocator kit, temp gauge, and fan switch.


Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## kirkland

Here she sits.. If I would ditch the bash plate she would be part of the bucket club lol added the outkast arched A arms .. Just want to stretch it now


----------



## Sanative

Rolled her over in a pond but thankfully caught it before it went to the engine snorkel. Cleaning transmission now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Started on the rancher gear reduction & clutch kit install. My helper didn't like how much attention I was giving my quad. He came out and pretty much demanded his share of my attention. So we didn't get too much done. More to come...


----------



## brucebanner77

2010Bruterider said:


> Started on the rancher gear reduction & clutch kit install. My helper didn't like how much attention I was giving my quad. He came out and pretty much demanded his share of my attention. So we didn't get too much done. More to come...




I'm putting an epi clutch kit in rancher soon also, any tips or anything extra I need to know? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Got the clutch out of the rancher tonight. Well one of them anyway. A clutch puller is a must have. I don't know how you could do it without one. I can't seem to get the new springs stretched enough to install. I need a set of those picks I've seen people use. My needle nose and ice pick combo nearly cost me an eye. Lol. Not really.


----------



## DaveMK1

I did nothing. But the ups man dropped off my pistons today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1

Finished up my brute with a exhaust snorkel. Just gotta finish the break in on the motor before I give her a shake down ride!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## gpinjason

Snorkeled the Ranger... Pics coming later!


----------



## greenkitty7

Snorkeled the rzr: saturday
















Test fitted it on my toy hauler popup: sunday








Fits like a glove!


----------



## rmax

replaced carb to head boots an new oem clamps, adjusted values, changed oil an filter, replaced pos pressure line for oil press gauge


----------



## Mikesttr250

Extended my rack( rack bracket tie downs)






saved alot of $ making my own.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nice work mike. Real clean looking. 
I got the son n law to help me with the rancher clutch springs. Even with him holding the clutch and me stretching the spring, it was all we could do to get them in. Now I gotta take off the other clutch so I can upgrade the discs and springs and put in my Gear Reduction.


----------



## Codeman350ss

Cranked mine after letting it sit for almost two months!!! Still runs awesome. Goin to Colfax this weekend to stretch her legs alil.


----------



## Mikesttr250

Went for an awesome ride, other than a branch as thick as my arm being snapped by the right rear axel..... And then i dug er deep on a car bridge, no one was coming so i winched myself onto the road( wont be going that way again). Wear and tear....


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I got the clutches done on the rancher. The gear reduction went in easy too. I mounted the new mayhems on a set of brute rims. I'll get them mounted on the bike tomorrow I hope. I flipped the rear wheels around backwards so they would match the front track width. I'll be changing bearings every year probably. That's a small price to pay I suppose.








i made this clutch holder out of an old winch mount I had laying around. It was *******, but it worked. Lol. I had the holder for the other clutch.


----------



## kirkland

Woot woot  so excited to try it out


----------



## Ole Nasty

Finished up the cage ext on my new to me Rhino. Still gotta mess with how the seats are mounted though.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

kirkland said:


> Woot woot  so excited to try it out


That CVTech really makes a difference in these Can Am's!! No experience with the STM; I had my stock secondary machined... Congrats!! Have fun!!


As for my ride... 

My 40" light bar came in today. Hooked it to car battery just to check it out-Very very very bright! Couldn't be happier for now. Gonna try and get it installed tomorrow. Bought the Rigid mounts for it today as well.


----------



## kirkland

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> That CVTech really makes a difference in these Can Am's!! No experience with the STM; I had my stock secondary machined... Congrats!! Have fun!!
> 
> 
> As for my ride...
> 
> My 40" light bar came in today. Hooked it to car battery just to check it out-Very very very bright! Couldn't be happier for now. Gonna try and get it installed tomorrow. Bought the Rigid mounts for it today as well.


Thanks, I had the machine secondary on it, but when I went to 30" monsters I figured I needed all the help I could get .. Still yet to ride it hopefully this weekend  

And it's unreal the power they put to the ground with a cvtech.. It was fast when I bought it then after the cvtech it was a whole dif animal

I added a 10" light bar dang there bright I could only imagine a 40"


----------



## rmax

finishing up ,installed 10in fan, removed an checked intake snorkle for leaks , replaced plugs, wires, an coils, trying all i know to cure the hydrophobia(water shy)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I got the rancher back together. Took it for a spin around the back yard yesterday. It pulls the new 28s good with the 24% reduction. But I'm never gonna sneak up on anyone again. The gears whir pretty loud when moving. I was told they would quiet down some after some use. I guess I'll get used to it.








I'm gonna have to modify the foot rests so the rear tires don't tear them off. Lol. Maybe some custom race style foot rests, we'll see. I have an extra swing arm, I'd like to stretch the rear a couple 3 inches. 
Also took a pic of the ghost in the machine. Lol actually under the machine in this case. 








I don't know what made that flash, there is nothing under the bike right there. Spooky. 


Sent from a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## rmax

looking good bud ,are you going to run it against eric at rocks


----------



## DaveMK1

Actually did this Thursday but forgot to post it.

Changed my throttle cable and checked my plugs to see how everything is holding up. Little on the rich side but ill live with it.

Ordered and extra throttle cable by mistake, well at least I think it was a mistake. Drunk ordering is worse than drunk texting for me lol.

View attachment 15172



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brute69

Traded my 29.5 terms for 28 ol2s hope I made the right choice I loved the terms maybe these ol2s will do me good now to try them out


----------



## kirkland

brute69 said:


> Traded my 29.5 terms for 28 ol2s hope I made the right choice I loved the terms maybe these ol2s will do me good now to try them out


There with in an inch of each other I think you will love the 28s I loved mine .. Only reason I still don't have them is I wanted bigger


----------



## gpinjason

Got my freshly rebuilt front drive shaft for the Jeep today! Can't wait to put it on and go see what I can tear up next!


----------



## brute69

kirkland said:


> There with in an inch of each other I think you will love the 28s I loved mine .. Only reason I still don't have them is I wanted bigger


Yea I can tell they are a little shorter but not much there's a big weight difference I just wish I could have got S/W instead of skinnies but I think I'm going to like them


----------



## brutemike

gpinjason said:


> Got my freshly rebuilt front drive shaft for the Jeep today! Can't wait to put it on and go see what I can tear up next!
> 
> View attachment 15177


What kind of mtn bike is that in the pic.


----------



## gpinjason

brutemike said:


> What kind of mtn bike is that in the pic.


That's my wife's Mongoose. You can see my sons power wheel tire in the pic also.. LOL


----------



## Ole Nasty

Made my diff brace better, I hope anyways.


----------



## duckincrazy92

All I done for mine today was ride it.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Installed 40" dual row light bar today. I swear I'll get some updated pics up one day! Maybe tomorrow...*


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I looked a pictures today and wished i was home and had the time to ride. 4 bikes and only get to ride them around the yard or and the hunting camp for over a year.


----------



## rmax

finished the services today, an install 2010bruterider remote front diff fill tube, man it works sweet


----------



## gpinjason

rmax said:


> finished the services today, an install 2010bruterider remote front diff fill tube, man it works sweet


Can you post a link to the front diff tube thread if there is one? I tried searching with no luck.


----------



## wideawakejake

*new snork stacks*

re-designed the snorkle stacks. wanted to have better protection against keeping rain and flying mud from going down the stacks . also put fresh tank of ethonol free fuel in.


----------



## wideawakejake

more bends but doesnt seem to affect airflow.


----------



## rmax

no thread , i will try to post pics an stuff tonight


----------



## brutemike

Heres my filler tube. I drilled out filler cap and taped it. Then ran the hose up to the snorkel with a cap. So much easier to fill just drain and add a half quart.


----------



## rmax

same as i did ,but stuck the top end under the instrument pod cover with the cap


----------



## gpinjason

Nice mod! Might have to try that on the Ranger!


----------



## triston

Wheel berings and tie rod enda


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I got the rancher project finished up. The tires rubbed the floor board pretty good so I trimmed them back and added some expanded metal I found. It should keep my foot out of the meat grinder.








































This close to being in the bucket club. Lol


----------



## Polaris425

looks like a fun little machine


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I hope it is Jon. Next weekend at rocks bottom will be its maiden voyage. I'm taking the brute too, as my back up bike this time. Lol
One more mod last night. Right brake lever with parking brake. I removed the left brake lever completely since I had already cut off the rear brake. 








I'm doing the little red button delete this afternoon. I just gotta get a 1/4 eye bolt first.


----------



## brute69

*Took the brute for a ride today*

I got stuck in other words monster mayhems don't paddle very well in sticky clay


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Let my son n law ride it after he broke the diff on his.


----------



## rmax

little honda walked the dog all weekend


----------



## 2010Bruterider

rmax said:


> little honda walked the dog all weekend











You talking about this Honda? It just got a new hand shift added to the brand new foot shift I just bought. I drove 4 hrs Friday morning so I could have it for rocks bottom. **** on ES.


----------



## rosenj87

Put on a set of 29.5 laws


----------



## DaveMK1

Paid mine off!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ *Best MOD ever!*


----------



## Mikesttr250

Flipped my brute the other day playin around. Tryin donuts, it was a slow motion flip, rack bars i built kept it off handlebars, flipped er back over, no damage


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Switched from turner axles to gorilla axles


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Tweek

Been busy over the last couple days. 3" MIMB snorkels, hmf slip on, 4k viper, and changes from 28" backs to og29.5


----------



## wideawakejake

woke up early and changed front/ rear diff fluid and oil and filter . maybe too early, made big hazmat mess. used kawi fluids and oil filter.


----------



## DanOMite

- Replaced controller box and 4WD actuator
- Fixed exhaust leak
- Installed VFJ MSD --> Wow! :rockn:
- Prepping for catch can mod
- Changed fluids / cleaned & oiled air filter
- Fixed CVT snorkel, forgot to cement one section of pipe


----------



## bruteguy750

Put my 28s on today.


----------



## gpinjason

Installed a cup holder for my center seat riding buddy. He can reach it while he's buckled in.


----------



## JBYRD8

Installed my RDC 2" lift kit. 
I'll be installing the RDC rad kit later on this week.


----------



## todbnla

Hooked up my front led lights...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

My brother just got a 96 Honda 200. It's been sitting long enough the tires have dry rotted and cracked. All 4 were flat. I pulled the tank and cleaned the carb, it's alive! Threw on some 25"s and it's ready to ride. Fun little bike too. I used it to pull the harrow yesterday.


----------



## Coolwizard

The 08 BF 750 is necked! I've got some cleaning to do. I'm going to do the valve adjustment tomorrow. I've been talking to VFJ, guess what's coming next???


----------



## NMKawierider

Me knows..


----------



## Coolwizard

The Muzzy Super Pro Duals and MSD are on their way from VFJ :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

Coolwizard said:


> The Muzzy Super Pro Duals and MSD are on their way from VFJ :rockn:


 Super!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Pulled the belly skid and cleaned out the last of the mud. Changed the rear seal along with the engine oil. Then gave it a good wash down. It's ready to get dirty.


----------



## Master Yoda

Finally got around to doin my snorkels.


----------



## 315scott

I received my muzzy pro system from vforcejohn and a dynatek ignition box.holyfock what a difference,ended up with 40 pilots,screws 2 3/4 out,180 keihin mains,DJ needles at groove 4.its been raining all day so traction isn't great but I can hit 62mph in my back field,it would only hit 55mph stock.has a very slight stumble out of the gate.


----------



## Coolwizard

The muzzy is loosely bolted up.


----------



## NMKawierider

Coolwizard said:


> The muzzy is loosely bolted up.


Man...that's shiny!  So...what was your final cost on that...abouts..?


----------



## Coolwizard

The super duals $675. The MSD with VFJ tune $375. The smile on my face after hearing it fire up .....PRICELESS :chewbacca: The sound clips you hear on the internet just don't do it justice. It is definitely louder than stock but not an irritating loud. ....it kinda rumbles like a big block chevy I used to have and sounds much better than the street bike I had with vance & hines pipes.


----------



## NMKawierider

Coolwizard said:


> ....it kinda rumbles like a big block chevy


That's the sound I'm look'n for!


----------



## gpinjason

I fixed a flat yesterday... I keep getting mud around the bead of my tires... The MTC's have such a soft sidewall, it pushes the bead away I guess... I'm running 12 PSI, I think I need to run a little bit more..


----------



## bruteguy750

Cleaned it today.


----------



## NMKawierider

Put on a fresh set of carb boots.


----------



## royalblu68f100

I installed a 3" center snorkel on my SRA Brute Force. I have to take it down to paint it and plan to get pics when I do.


----------



## Coolwizard

Got it all buttoned up .....valves adjusted, new spark plugs, full muzzy exhaust, and MSD.
Took it for a couple shake down runs around my property. ...It runs better than it ever has, very responsive and the sound is AWESOME!

The issue now ....I'm going to have to get new tires. The Big Horn 2.0s still have plenty of tread but they don't even come close to hooking up now. You can spin the tires at any speed (on dirt) with just a blip of the throttle. Launch it hard on black top and its like a drag car doing a burn out and front will lift while they are still spinning! ...by spring it will be time for a new belt, may even get some VFJ clutch work.

The other problem ..... my camo Brute with the stock exhaust now sounds like crap to me. Probably going to have to get another full system of some sort. I guess my money pit/Brute addiction is back in full swing!!


----------



## bruteguy750

Cleaned my air filter


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I fixed a flat rear tire again. I found some bad places in the bead area of the rim. I used chainsaw file to smooth them out. I hope that finally fixed it for good.


----------



## Stimpy

Didn't do it today but I fixed a tire and added 2 inch spacers all around

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBYRD8

Didn't do it today either just a few days ago. But RDC rad relo

Just needs to warm up and wash it


----------



## DaveMK1

Cleaned the wife's brute real good and changed the fluids in preparation for a sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Went riding today. Had a blast up until my 4x4 quit on me. Last time it was a broken axle that led to a full rebuild of the diff. This time I can't see anything broken. I guess I'll have to work on it this week. Wish me luck.


----------



## DaveMK1

Man Scott that thing has given you mucho problems brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Oilfield1

Spent a load of money on it......ordered 4 new S3powersports Titan axles,New QB upper and lower balljoints for the front,new ASR Pro-XS tierods and a new airbox lid,gasket and element....that about takes care of the first $1100 and change.....lol


----------



## rmax

2010Bruterider said:


> Went riding today. Had a blast up until my 4x4 quit on me. Last time it was a broken axle that led to a full rebuild of the diff. This time I can't see anything broken. I guess I'll have to work on it this week. Wish me luck.


 let me know what you find


----------



## wideawakejake

changed stack tips around


----------



## ColtenG

New bumper as of yesterday! If that counts! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
Just waiting on tires/rims and programmer


----------



## adamwedge

Air Filter and f/r diff oil. Keep er' happy.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Adjusted my manual 4x4 cable. I got it working again. Woohoo! I had it all off when I rebuilt the front diff, I guess I didn't get it right last time. Anybody else try balancing a brute on a floor jack while testing the 4x4 operation? That will get your heart rate up, let me tell you. I gotta get one of those motorcycle lifts for my garage, before I drive my brute through the wall. Lol


----------



## bruteguy750

spark plugs, cleaned air filter, front and rear diff fluid change, oil change.


----------



## DaveMK1

2010Bruterider said:


> Adjusted my manual 4x4 cable. I got it working again. Woohoo! I had it all off when I rebuilt the front diff, I guess I didn't get it right last time. Anybody else try balancing a brute on a floor jack while testing the 4x4 operation? That will get your heart rate up, let me tell you. I gotta get one of those motorcycle lifts for my garage, before I drive my brute through the wall. Lol


Glad it was something simple brother


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Thanks Dave. I'm glad nothing was broken this time. I did the reverse light mod today. I got a cheap led flood light off eBay. I think it'll do the trick.


----------



## kirkland

Well havnt been on here in a while, I finally got around to stretching my outty today been talkin bout it for a good 6-8 months lol ... Havnt rode it yet but I gotta say it was well worth it...


----------



## Sanative

Do want that light..... I find myself just backing over trees when riding at night

Cleaned up some stuff... Waiting to get the FCP 840 back


----------



## Codeman350ss

Put the Teryx gears in last night. WOW what a difference. Haven't taken it on a ride yet but I can tell by just backing it off the trailer and riding through the yard its gonna make a difference.


----------



## StinkFinger

New wheels, tires, winch, and lithium battery!


----------



## bruteguy750

put my 30s on today


----------



## JBYRD8

This is what I did today


















Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## Colt750

Installed these


----------



## DaveMK1

2010Bruterider said:


> Thanks Dave. I'm glad nothing was broken this time. I did the reverse light mod today. I got a cheap led flood light off eBay. I think it'll do the trick.



How did you wire it Scott? Been seriously thinking of putting one on after I backed down a cliff at redcreeks turkey burn out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

It's already wired for one. Look at the rear of the bike by the rectifier. There's 2 wires in a little square looking rubber fitting. I just hooked right into them. I am trying to prevent what happened to you. After you told me that, I knew I needed something.


----------



## DaveMK1

Lol yea that crap hurt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax

Going to pickup cylinders today an install new pistons
View attachment 15738


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## prock99

*2012 Brute Bad Relay Switch*

Living in upstate NY I deal with lots of temperature changers. I noticed recently that I would ride in the cold or plow, take a break and she wouldn't start. I figure I had a bad battery. As soon at I jumped it with another battery it started up.

2 weeks ago we decide to go up to camp 3 hr away. Put a brand new battery in. We rode all weekend beautiful never below 40 degrees (that's really nice this time of year in NY). Sunday morning its 20 degrees she wont start. Fought it for hours had to leave it behind to much snow to pull out.

2 days later 3 feet of snow. Walked in on Sunday 40 degrees started right up. Long story short the fuel pump relay is going bad. I think it has to do with the placement of the relays after I installed my snorkels. The relays were laying on their side allowing mud and water to sit in the relay. 

Please learn from my mistake!!!


----------



## todbnla

2010Bruterider said:


> It's already wired for one. Look at the rear of the bike by the rectifier. There's 2 wires in a little square looking rubber fitting. I just hooked right into them. I am trying to prevent what happened to you. After you told me that, I knew I needed something.


I have almost the same light, see the pic! Any chance you can post a pic of that plug? And is that on all year brutes? My 05 has a similar looking plug by the exhaust that is hot when the key is on and I thought about using that with a simple switch back there...so is this other plug hot when the bike is in reverse too? That would be sweet...

PS; here is my last mod; DYNATEK coils to go with my dynatek box, bike starts much easier now, have not driven it yet just idol in my shop, seems like a worthy upgrade, IMHO. Seat of the pants dyno will tell the story.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

This is the rubber boot that used to cover those 2 bullet connectors. And yes, one of those wires is only hot when the bike is in reverse. Like I said, I just wired into those 2 wires. I can't say if all brutes are wired like this. I can say my 2010 was. Lol


----------



## adamwedge

That sucks, Wish I would have known that. I put mine on a switch. Which isn't that bad I suppose.


----------



## todbnla

Ok, thanks for the pic!


----------



## rmax

got a couple of test hops in on the new std bore h/c set up .all i can say is wholly chitttttttttt, will be pulling out for cooterville mud rides in the am ,maybe i can blow the b up agian


----------



## bruteguy750

my rear shocks were making a creak noise when compressing. I loosened the bottom shock bolts a quarter turn and creak went away. That's what I did for my quad today.


----------



## Colt750

New wheels and tires


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

My wheeler stoppef cranking all of a sudden the other day... I guess its time for me to get a new starter LOL ?


----------



## NMKawierider

That's ridicules man. How does that even happen?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I took it to Cooterville and beat on it. They have some sticky mud down in LA. I spent 45 min at the car wash yesterday and I didn't get it all off. The guy that has to clean the car wash stall is gonna be pissed at me. Lol








And yes, that's my red brute.


----------



## rmax

Have been cleaning on mine all morning they sure need a wash station at cooterville

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dude i dont even kno!! Somehow i guess the seals started leaking so it filled up with mud an water on my last ride but idk how those pieces cracked! Got a new one ordered tonight tho


----------



## Oilfield1

Dropped the radiator off at the shop to have cleaned and Placed another order with partzilla.....those people love me....that's the third one this month


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Got started on the 2" stretch for my rancher project.








Dang grinder quit on me, so I had to quit after getting it tacked together. Still gotta cut the tubing for my drive shaft extension. And then figure out how to make the lower shock mount.


----------



## rosenj87

Installed my new led light bar.


----------



## team_mudnut

rosenj87 said:


> Installed my new led light bar.
> View attachment 15765


----------



## rosenj87

It's a 24" CREE bar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Had a crappy highlifter belt blow to pieces on the trail today. Lesson learned reinstalled the stock belt and finished up the ride. It was only on for three days. I am definitely glad I got my rzr even though it gave me heck getting it fixed but I couldn't pass up the deal got pics coming after I get back from work and get her all cleaned up.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Finally put my nut buster snorkel in the center by my other ones! 









And here is before


----------



## kirkland

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Finally put my nut buster snorkel in the center by my other ones!



Shoot yea, that looks good!


----------



## Stimpy

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Finally put my nut buster snorkel in the center by my other ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is before



Much better looking, good job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

*Did a bit of work.*

Changed the engine oil, filter, front diff oil, and rear diff oil in the Prairie tonight. It went pretty well I thought. Most all of the oil looked clean. Maybe a touch of moisture in the rear diff oil.

I need to do the same for the Polaris at some point.

Also need to install the trailer hitch and wiring harness I bought for the new to us kid/toy hauler (2012 GMC Acadia), and the tongue jack and spare tire mounting bracket I bought for the trailer (Triton ATV88).

So much to do, so little time. :thinking: If only there were a way to make a bunch of money without having to go to work.


----------



## JBYRD8

If I can find some Law 2's to buy I would be getting those put on but everywhere that I've look is "out of stock"


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## Stimpy

cleaned all the toys up yesterday, worked a bit on diagnosing my 350's idle issue that suddenly came up. Time for a carb clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman350ss

After two year of owning this brute I thought it would be time for snorkels so this is what I came up with. Also put some 12K HIDs in my nieces Honda 500.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Helped my son n law pull the motor out of his teryx. I guess it's time to learn how to put in a crank and new bearings. Y'all keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Stimpy

Fixed my idle problem today and replaced the plastic fasteners on the floorboards with bolts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Took the grand kids out to a new park on Saturday. Had a little fun for a couple of hours. We had to cut the trip short when I broke both rear axles in the same skidder rut.















Yes, those are gorilla axles. I guess they are scrap iron now.


----------



## duckincrazy92

I bought oil and a filter. So it's about time to service mine.


----------



## blue beast

Washed them all up and checked. Everything out, fixed my wifes where a stick went through the plastics . Ready to go agian now



-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------



## hussejn

hussejn said:


> Changed the engine oil, filter, front diff oil, and rear diff oil in the Prairie tonight. It went pretty well I thought. Most all of the oil looked clean. Maybe a touch of moisture in the rear diff oil.
> 
> I need to do the same for the Polaris at some point.
> 
> Also need to install the trailer hitch and wiring harness I bought for the new to us kid/toy hauler (2012 GMC Acadia), and the tongue jack and spare tire mounting bracket I bought for the trailer (Triton ATV88).
> 
> So much to do, so little time. :thinking: If only there were a way to make a bunch of money without having to go to work.


Got the trailer hitch installed on the Acadia last Friday. The wiring harness went in on Sunday. All of that went pretty well. I think I'm ready to tow. Tonight the tongue jack and spare tire carrier went on the trailer. I'm not too thrilled with the tongue jack. It doesn't seem too robust. I'm not sure it will support the tongue weight with two ATV's loaded on the trailer.:33:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

We tore that teryx motor down today. The front cylinder rod bearing had spun and destroyed the crank. One of the piston skirts was broke off too. It looks like the guy sold him a time bomb. I hope karma finds him soon.















We only drove the teryx approx 20 miles, then this happened. Y'all reckon that crank was already toasted prior to the sale? I'm thinking it had to be.


----------



## Stimpy

rode the tar out of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tampa

Moved them from the toy hauler to the flat bed, filled them with gas!

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------



2010Bruterider said:


> We tore that teryx motor down today. The front cylinder rod bearing had spun and destroyed the crank. One of the piston skirts was broke off too. It looks like the guy sold him a time bomb. I hope karma finds him soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only drove the teryx approx 20 miles, then this happened. Y'all reckon that crank was already toasted prior to the sale? I'm thinking it had to be.


Brutal, if the oil looked fresh you can bet it was a time bomb, they thickened it up to make it quiet. How long till it went from the purchase time?


----------



## NMKawierider

Finished putting a custom heat sink on my EZ Steer motor to help with the heat:



And finished the 2" riser install. Love it!

With 2 Inch Risers On Stock Bars Slideshow by BFFreak_2008 | Photobucket

A quick walk around Vid:

ROX 2 inch risers on BF - YouTube


----------



## DaveMK1

Nothing except missing the hell out of it. Stuck in California for 4 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## SRRBrute

Got the 31's on it. I'm ready to test them out now! 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOMite

*Antlers*

Added antlers to the Brute


----------



## rmax

Started installing top end breathers haven't decided if I will run to a can or filter
View attachment 15876


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Got my rear axles installed Monday afternoon. Changed the oil and rear seal. Then I fired it up and made 5 or 6 passes around the yard. Went ahead and washed it again too. Then it wouldn't crank. ***!?!
Looked at it today and it had no fuel pressure.








That wire corroded and broke off in the connector for the fuel pump relay. Good thing I saved the old harness from last spring. 
She's alive again. 
Long story short, be gentle when washing the mud out from under the seat.


----------



## JBYRD8

Installed my new shifter










Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## adamwedge

Pulled my cracked front header out. What a PITA working it around the rear frame support and motor!


----------



## rmax

Installed redesigned rear rack new parking brake cable homemade catch can with drain back to front intake value cover an extra vent in rear intake value cover
View attachment 15941
View attachment 15942


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBYRD8

Put my new 29.5 law2 s/w tires on.

















Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 Outlaw 2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## battledonkey

JBYRD8 said:


> Installed my new shifter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin
> 2012 Brute Force 750 eps
> 28" Mega Mayhem S/W
> Snorkels
> Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
> RDC 2" Lift Kit
> RDC Rad Kit
> VFJ #6 & #1
> HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel



Where'd you get that shifter from man?


----------



## JBYRD8

battledonkey said:


> Where'd you get that shifter from man?



Sickspeed.com then go to their eBay store. 

Engraved Series, Emblems Badges items in Auto Stars Outlet store on eBay!


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 Outlaw 2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Worked on my lift some more 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Rode Memorial Day weekend at muddy joes in kiln, ms. My kids and their kids. Had a great time.





























Just look at the smile on squigs face.


----------



## Litenyaup

Got my new rims in for the new bike!!


----------



## battledonkey

Detailed both the rides and added a Kimpex lock and ride back seat to mamas ride.


----------



## Stimpy

painted my new lower control arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup

Put 30" silverbacks on the bike.


----------



## wideawakejake

changed all fluids . switched to rotella. made a mess ussual.
new air filter. 
fyi. if you want to get everything under the seat really dry after washing it out... use a leaf blower. helps cut back or prevent corrosion. gets all leftover water and dirt out. drys everything.


----------



## Stimpy

Put my new lower control arms







didnt look quite right and steering was ruff so we added some shock extensions and tried on my buddies 29.5s. All this to discover a wheel bearing was gone. Didn't even get to ride.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC1982

Ordering MSD from VFORCE JOHN friday! SOOOO glad I waited and didnt go with PCIII. Heard nothing but rave reviews on the MSD. On a side note my bike will not idle when cold. Cranks fine, runs fine after warm up but I have to hold slight pressure on throttle to keep running at first. Any ideas?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

There's a screw on the throttle bodies that will allow you to increase the idle speed. It's behind where the throttle cable goes into the front of the throttle bodies. I had to completely remove the TB to break mine loose, but it helped smooth mine out. Don't go too far or you'll engage the clutch and that'll cause other issues.
And you did right to go with the MSD. I love mine.


----------



## snipe523

Installed a 13.5" LED light bar on my 700. Got fed up of not being able to see with the crappy stock headlights. We do probably 80% of our riding at night so this will help a lot. This thing is crazy bright. Can't even tell wether the stock headlights are on or not once the light bar is on.


----------



## JC1982

Bruterider-

I had previously thought that the idle may be too low but I turned it up and still no good. Like I said when it warms up after riding a bit it idles fine. Actually too high now after turning up. But wont stay cranked at first still. Almost like the throttle cable has stretched and the butterfly closes all the way down when throttle released??


----------



## DaveMK1

Tried to bring mine back from the dead again. I'll never learn lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## SRRBrute

Got me some new wheels installed! I didn't get to wash it up, but I love them already.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good! 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## JC1982

Installed my VFJ MSD Fuel Controller yesterday! Pulled wheelies fine back when i had 28" silvers. Recently went to 29.5 laws and couldnt pull it up. Well all that changed yesterday with MSD. Riding on pavement was like ice when i punched it. on grass Instant wheelies. Feels rediculous from 20 mph to 50. Let off at 50. Too scary. VERY PLEASED!


----------



## DaveMK1

Got her to fire back up with some canned heroin. Overhaul averted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's good news Dave. I'm glad to here it.


----------



## DaveMK1

After 3 days of messing with it I finally broke down and gave it a few shots of ether and taddah! Think I'm done with twin ponds lol thought I would of learned my lesson the first time but heck no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax

That's good Dave heard y'all had a good ride. I got my new warn rt40 winch installed modified the stock mount plate to enable me to locate it6-7in higher an not as much angle as the stock mount location
View attachment 16008


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

Shimmed the needles 0.040". Ready to try them out.

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I put some 29.5s on my Rancher. Going to try them out in the morning. Loving that 39% GR already.


----------



## hussejn

tightened front motor mount bolt and adjusted the shift linkage (rod and lever). hoping to greatly reduce these ratcheting noises.


----------



## Litenyaup

Got the snorks done....what a pain it was!!!


----------



## battledonkey

Put a Swamp XL and HMF optimizer on it. Good lookin bike Litenyaup!!


----------



## Litenyaup

battledonkey said:


> Put a Swamp XL and HMF optimizer on it. Good lookin bike Litenyaup!!



Thanks u too lol. I have the radiator relocate n speaker boxes to do m she is done.


----------



## battledonkey

Litenyaup said:


> Thanks u too lol. I have the radiator relocate n speaker boxes to do m she is done.


Are those 30" Silverbacks?


----------



## Litenyaup

Yes 30" backs. Fit fine but I found if I'm haulin butt n hit whoops or a big bump the front tires hit the stabilizer bar that holds the headlight assembly, and bends the carrier rack mount which jacks the headlight crooked or pops out. I had to buy a new rack because the mount welds actually broke. 

I got my high lifter tripple flow radiator I'm putting on as well as 2" lift which will take care of the rubbing. I make custom fiberglass speaker enclosures so that will be the last project for the bike n im calling it done. 

Will post up pics as I go along.


----------



## battledonkey

Litenyaup said:


> Yes 30" backs. Fit fine but I found if I'm haulin butt n hit whoops or a big bump the front tires hit the stabilizer bar that holds the headlight assembly, and bends the carrier rack mount which jacks the headlight crooked or pops out. I had to buy a new rack because the mount welds actually broke.
> 
> I got my high lifter tripple flow radiator I'm putting on as well as 2" lift which will take care of the rubbing. I make custom fiberglass speaker enclosures so that will be the last project for the bike n im calling it done.
> 
> Will post up pics as I go along.


Definitely keep them coming.


----------



## adamwedge

Put Yamaha Raptor Shocks on. Resi's up front, Non resi in rear. Took a bit of convincing to get on, but the ride is amazing. No more bump steer, soaks up whatever now. Nice and plush. 

Pulled the 2" lift off, mounted these in factory location and gained a little over 3" with the ride to boot. 

Oh yeah, installed quiet core as well.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

adamwedge said:


> Put Yamaha Raptor Shocks on. Resi's up front, Non resi in rear. Took a bit of convincing to get on, but the ride is amazing. No more bump steer, soaks up whatever now. Nice and plush.
> 
> Pulled the 2" lift off, mounted these in factory location and gained a little over 3" with the ride to boot.
> 
> Oh yeah, installed quiet core as well.



Please elaborate on these shocks. What year model raptor?


----------



## adamwedge

01-07 I believe. YFZ 450 shocks are identical. I had to shim the aftermarket fronts about 1/4" each side to have them centered on the shock mounts, and compress the rears like 2 inches, but other than that they fit good.


----------



## bruteguy750

cleaned the spark arrestor on my hmf pipe. it actually sounds like a 750 again now


----------



## adamwedge

Oil Cooler! Going to Hole Saw out a couple holes in the bumper so it can breathe better as well. Rode around for a bit, already noticed the exhaust temp has come down. Plan to do an aftermarket impeller next.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Finished up my floorboards on the rancher. I can turn full lock now and the tire doesn't jam into the wheel well.


----------



## Litenyaup

Got the highlighter triple flow radiator installed... fabricated customs mounts so I can still utilize the storage in the front rack. 

Also started on the custom speaker boxes. Made the boxes so the speakers are recessed in (flush mount speakers). Gonna run 4 mb quartz 6.5" 2 ways and the clarion 4 channel 300w amp. Need to do some sanding and paint on them. 

Last is going to be a lift kit when I get it in.


----------



## NMKawierider

Well, for some years now I have been wanting dual mirrors. The one I have I use a lot and the little ones on the hand guards are useless. The bikes sold over the pond all have master cylinders with a mirror mount but over here they don't, and there isn't enough room in there for a clamp-on mount especially with the hand guard mounts. So..been thinking about a motorcycle master cylinder but needed to find one that would work with the existing line. Found one and bought it. Then to top it off got a set of Kawie Vulcan true view mirrors. Had to "adjust" the pod plastic a touch but..a little smoothing and it will be fine I think. The only thing I didn't like is that they are a tadd higher then I wanted. Might heat the bends up and adjust them after a while.

Here's some pics:

*http://s483.photobucket.com/user/BFFreak_2008/slideshow/Dual%20Mirrors*


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Very nice NMK. I've always liked your brute. There's always more to do, right?


----------



## NMKawierider

2010Bruterider said:


> Very nice NMK. I've always liked your brute. There's always more to do, right?


Man.. it never ends! :bigeyes: Now I need to get those mirrors a little lower..


----------



## rawest89

i sat on my brute revving the engine and drinking a beer for about 15mins yesterday


----------



## jlgil73

Got my VFJ Stage 3 with Spidermod put on. Going to ride tonight!!!


----------



## JstWantoRide

NMKawierider said:


> *http://s483.photobucket.com/user/BFFreak_2008/slideshow/Dual%20Mirrors*



NMK they look great! Where is your 4wd switch now?


----------



## NMKawierider

JstWantoRide said:


> NMK they look great! Where is your 4wd switch now?


Ever sense I put the Moose Dual Gasser throttle on some years ago I moved it to the other side where the override button...was. Its the perfect place for it. I did a writeup on it...somewhere...yeah here it is:

 How To: Replace override button with latching push switch for 4WD. - Brute Central Forums


----------



## rosenj87

Gave the rzr a good cleaning!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

Been working on 4wd conversions an cutting new clutch for the ole brute now its time to play
View attachment 16138
View attachment 16139


----------



## 6.SLOW

Cleaned carbs Friday night


----------



## rmax

Raptor shocks came in today
View attachment 16175


----------



## SouthPawCO

rmax said:


> Raptor shocks came in today
> View attachment 16175


Pretty easy to spot them. They are the only things not covered in mud!


----------



## rmax

Was not expecting them till monday . just had to see .got almost 15in at the diff skid plate
View attachment 16176
with no lift got to order 2for the front they d9 need to be spaced but I will be turning them while the fronts come in . Sorry for the dirty pis there s/p


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's looks good Rick. Are you saying they have to be spaced? Like where the shock mounts? I'm very interested in this mod.


----------



## rmax

The eyelets on the shocks are to narrow for the brackets will be turning inserts an spacers this morning


----------



## adamwedge

I ended up putting my stock shocks back on the front. After a few rides with the RFY's, I'm not pleased at all. Hoped being charged with fresh N2 and cranking on them would help, but you can't bring the front end up at all without them bottoming HARD. Going to keep an eye out for a set of Works AT shocks. 

After looking into it some more, alot of guys on other forums are *****ing about these shocks as well..........

However, I am VERY happy with the factory Yamaha shocks that I put on the rear. Nice and cushy/firm and forgiving.


----------



## rmax

2010Bruterider said:


> That's looks good Rick. Are you saying they have to be spaced? Like where the shock mounts? I'm very interested in this mod.


I rode it with all 4shocks on an the front would bottom out when hitting some fought stuff.so I came back to the shop an cut the lower which brackets off an relocated them so it would give me the full 15 3/4 in eye to eye distance went for another rip an it was so much better I think for my style riding they will work fine if they will only hold up an not blow
View attachment 16192
View attachment 16193
View attachment 16194
still in the bucket club


----------



## adamwedge

Maybe I got some lemons! Glad they're working for you man.


----------



## rmax

I wasn't to happy with them either .but after relocating lower brackets they improved a lot I know that most that have tried probley didn't go to the trouble of moving the brackets an you lose over an inch of travel on the shock piston I haven't rode it to much around a mile total but thru some fairly rough terrain will know more about them after the next ride will be tower trax Oct 4 the been fairly busy with 4wd conversions an just took on another engine rebuild so will not be able to play very much till then


----------



## Coolwizard

changed the original rear seal on the '10 brute at 1311 miles.


----------



## DaveMK1

Priced out new rings and another top end kit. Sunk it on my last ride in MS back in June and had to put it up still smoking to head out to canavarel. Headed back to MS to pick it up the first week of october to bring her to her new home for 2 years.


----------



## rmax

Replaced rear diff seals an cleaned an serviced rear axle CV joints an replaced boots as I found small cracks in the folds will start on front diff in the morning if the new front diff doesn't arrive from JJ an A racing for the rzr


----------



## Stimpy

actually yesturday, tore it down and got the carb off to rebuild. Goin to pull the from fenders and swap a in cut set tomorrow so I can redo the snorkel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Brought her to her new home in Florida




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nice garage Dave. Love the fridge.


----------



## DaveMK1

2010Bruterider said:


> Nice garage Dave. Love the fridge.



Hahaha thanks Scott. It's a little tight compared to my house in ms but it is only temporary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Stimpy

Put her back together and that's about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------



DaveMK1 said:


> Brought her to her new home in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


I spy a beverage fridge in the man cave...lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Lol yup but it's not plugged in yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Stimpy

rode the crap out of it. Had a few bugs but I think I got them worked out by the end of the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Got my pipe back from HMF and the phone call from HMF was priceless when they called me after it was apart. "Sir, we are a little concerned that there is something wrong with your bike" me.."what do you mean?" Them....."well you had about a half a quart of oil in the packing!!" I just laughed and explained that the oil was to re-seat the rings after it sunk lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Stimpy

Don't have any pics but I put a stock muffler back on for deer season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason

Started disassembly to clean and assess what needs repair... 2001 Yamaha Kodiak 400... So far it needs carb rebuild, new airbox assembly, clutches cleaned, remove broken bolts from CVT cover, and lots of TLC. I'm sure the fluids, a new spark plug, adjust valves, and some other minor items will need work. But looks like it won't take much to get it up and going again. Been sitting for 2 years in my neighbor's back yard. Plan is to get it running, and use the engine/trans in a mini rock crawler for my son. That's why I have him helping me.


----------



## greenmachine

Installed a new uni filter, doused in some No Toil filter oil









---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------



greenmachine said:


> Installed a new uni filter, doused in some No Toil filter oil


Wasting time on Tapatalk could be out riding


----------



## gpinjason

Got the electrical gremlins in the electric start circuit figured out.. She turns over with the push button now. Next step is to get fuel to the carb to see if it'll start... 

01 Kodiak being resurrected from near death - YouTube


----------



## greenmachine

RDC LIFT
















Wastin time on Tapatalk could be out riding

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

3000 pound warn wi







nch a couple weeks ago

Wastin time on Tapatalk could be out riding

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------

18 watt LED flood lights, homemade brackets, last week

















Wastin time on Tapatalk could be out riding


----------



## Oilfield1

Highlifter Lift,MIMB Snorks,29.5 ol2s


----------



## greenmachine

New right rear Rhino axle
















Wastin time on Tapatalk could be out riding


----------



## jamiec17

*09 brute 750*

I just put on 28x11x12 mega mahem tires on the back and 28x9x12 on the front, I went to vfj's today and picked up his one and one clutch springs, and i'll be putting them on tomorrow.:rockn:


----------



## hursteric

i finally did the rear buss mod on my bike along with putting some new heat shielding on my plastics.


----------



## jamiec17

*09 brute 750*

I put vfj's 1 and 1 springs on and a new belt today.


----------



## gpinjason

Got the Kodiak to idle and rev better. Still has a little pop mid to high throttle, I think I need 1 size larger main jet for the exhaust. But it's running a lot better than it was when I started!

Kodiak is running - YouTube


----------



## greenmachine

Blazer LED tail light


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

I found that two of my axle boots are torn.


----------



## Oilfield1

gonna break it in some more today!


----------



## Oilfield1

here she is with mud added as promised.....lmao.....good times!


----------



## Sanative

Finally got my Brute back from FCP, the 840 rips for sure


----------



## gpinjason

The project Kodiak moves under it's own power. Belt slips a little, but expected it with the grooves that are worn in the Primary.. Gonna get a new belt and see if that helps. But it's running pretty good, and I changed all the fluids yesterday, oil, diffs, and coolant. oil is flowing through the engine like it should, coolant is flowing through radiator. Now to get it all together (plastics) and take it out for a nice test ride!


----------



## bruteguy750

Installed my 10" wides on the front and installed my new 10" wides on rear, now I can rotate. Went up two notches from all down on spring spacers on rear and 1 in front. For some reason camera makes wheels look off camber but there not


----------



## gpinjason

Kodiak is up and going! Time for a real test ride. My son loves it!

Kodiak test ride - YouTube


----------



## jamiec17

gonna take out my primary clutch and take it to vfj's so he can he can make it his stage 3 taking it over next week.


----------



## greenmachine

Installed my triple flow radiator, thanks Bean

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## gpinjason

Got it a new tow rig.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Put on a 3500 lbs winch and American Star Racing toerods


----------



## trainwr3cker

2011 360 praire has red secondary clutch spring hmf pipe and jet kit 4 in lift and 30 in mud lites 3500 ib winch and I painted it myself


----------



## DaveMK1

Ordered parts for mine. 2" rear spacers and 1 1/2" fronts, and new lower control arm bushings. 20 more days until i can install them :-/


----------



## greenmachine

More LED'S

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## greenmachine

Added a backrest

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## DaveMK1

Original plan was just to replace my left rear axle and front lower control arm bushings. When I pulled the axle it separated the rear wheel bearing from the knuckle so now I have a new rear wheel bearing and axle.








The front end turned out to be a complete over haul of the hubs. New ball joints, bearings, and lower bushings. Also went ahead and got some wheel spacers too!




























Didn't feel like wasting money on a ball joint tool so I dug through my stuff and found an almost perfect installation tool! I'll post pics if it's successful lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1

Well installation was successful sort of. The tool worked great but the ball joints are loose in the hubs on all 4. That's my own fault for ordering all balls. Time to pony up for oem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Bike looks great Dave. 
I started a little project myself. Got a honda 300 4x4 I'm gonna fix up. She's in pretty good shape to be 20 yrs old.














i forgot to take pics before I pulled the plastics. I guess I was just excited to have the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

Agreed. Looks great Dave. I like the red and yellow.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

Took the motor out of the Honda


----------



## DaveMK1

Thanks yall. Went to the kawie dealer and got some ball joints. They sell quad boss and they fit a lot better. Got the right front back together seeing how they had to order two more.

Scott that thing is going to be bad!!! Looks straight and clean too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## tagolf2000

Got it cleaned up. Light bar front and reverse light wiring buttoned up. Oil cooler installed and fresh fluids. Mounted winch.


----------



## hussejn

*They survived the winter...*

Pulled all three bikes out of the garage this weekend. Started them, let the motors come up to temp, and took them for a little spin. There are a couple of projects to work on this spring. I need to finally finish my floorboard mods and front strut swap on the P700. Highs are supposed to be in the 50's here this week...finally.


----------



## DaveMK1

Snorkeled a friends outlander 1000 with the help of the write up on here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## ~thrasher~

Added a winch with wireless remote to my 97 Explorer. Also made sure it only works with the key on.


----------



## Stimpy

Removed the 2 lift and replaced it with a 4, and added forward arms on my bro in laws bike. Got to get the snorkels on this week and she'll be ready for nats.







t










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaldg

Fixed a leak (screw in my tire).


----------



## DaveMK1

A bunch of stuff! New ballasts, started on the chains and a new cooler!!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I sold my brute last week. I'm gonna miss that bike. I did get a new truck so maybe it was worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Say it isn't so Scott!! Well you got till the spring of 2017 to get another one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1

Back together, well atleast the motor. Tomorrow gotta figure out how to shut the primary up DaveMK1 - MudInMyBlood(1322726) on VimeoVimeUhOh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## hussejn

Took the 125 out for a spin, then gave it a wash. Nice to get outside.


----------



## rmax

Cutting another primary clutch


----------



## rmax

View attachment 16698


----------

